# SubGirl’s Garden



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

Hey friends. Decided to start a thread so I can look back in time and also so I can ask questions and keep them with my garden notes keeping them more organized. 
today was the day I transferred my outdoor plants to their big girl pots. They have been spending their days and nights the last couple weeks getting use to the outdoors. Noticed that I had ordered 25 gal cloth pots but 20 gallon showed up. They were a nice size and fit the hot water heater drain pans I got for the two that sit on the deck. I ended up using a mix of happy frog which they were already planted in along with equal parts or organic soil and a bag of perlite in each pot. After potting I gave them all a nice drink actually two whole water cans of fresh plain PH water. None of the pots had run off but I thought that was enough for today. I did top them all and clean them up on the bottom but I may be doing a bit more. I love the way they look in the yard. I opted not to put one by the stairs on the one neighbor side as they have a lot of outdoor parties and thought just moving that one to the other side would be more incognito for what I’ve got going on in my yard. I planted one my my marigold rack and put a little pot of marigolds in each pot (that was Big’s advice)


----------



## gmo (May 15, 2022)

Awesome! Should be a fun season!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

Loving it. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa 
By the way I do the same thing with Magnolias. I set them in my pots


----------



## boo (May 15, 2022)

I love your back yard, nice stuff subbie...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

boo said:


> I love your back yard, nice stuff subbie...


Thank you boo. Let’s hope the bugs or other wildlife don’t take them away.


----------



## pute (May 15, 2022)

great set up SubG


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

I'm putting up a new fence one section at a time. Had my Brother in law bring his torch over and hook me up. All I have to do now is seal it.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

Put up an umbrella today to protect my veggies during the hotest part of the day.
Can't wait to replace this section of fence behind my flags.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Put up an umbrella today to protect my veggies during the hotest part of the day.
> Can't wait to replace this section of fence behind my flags.View attachment 296964
> 
> View attachment 296965


Nice yard your plants are appreciating the shade I’m sure. How long have they been outside?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

You mean today? I'm outside all the time Sub.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

Other stuff going on. I’m embarrassed to introduce you to Ms ugly who today finally showing amber trichomes so I can get her ugly self out of the tent. She had a tough time with me neglecting to check her PH runoff before it was to late. She does I must say have a lot of heavy dense and sticky buds. Can’t wait to see her without those ugly calmag leaves.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

this is the veg tent. Gonna split these plants up between the two tents and let them go to flower after I get a good cover of green. Second pic is the little girl crush that’s a bit behind but still growing strong. These will all be transplanted into the 5 gallon nursery pots I used on my first grow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

this is from a little clone that I let live in the flower tent in a small pot as she didn’t have a home. It’s drying now on a drying rack in my spare bathroom. Even in the tiny pot she made I’m sure over an oz of bud. We’ve already sampled this as I couldn’t resist the wild smell of GDP when it’s in the dry stage. It’s just crazy smelling


----------



## Hippie420 (May 15, 2022)

Looking good, SubGal. Nice looking plants and a sexy hand to boot!

I just noticed; Pute and me are the only ones that don't have one of those pretty yellow banners on our avatars. I feel so inferior......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

and of course the giveaway clones which I’m sure will make it because I don’t need them


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looking good, SubGal. Nice looking plants and a sexy hand to boot!
> 
> I just noticed; Pute and me are the only ones that don't have one of those pretty yellow banners on our avatars. I feel so inferior......


I feel sure that you both deserve one


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm putting up a new fence one section at a time. Had my Brother in law bring his torch over and hook me up. All I have to do now is seal it.View attachment 296961
> View attachment 296962
> View attachment 296963


It looks great


----------



## RosterMan (May 15, 2022)

Hey sub can you read my messages today


----------



## RosterMan (May 15, 2022)

Looks like they are working now Maybe I hope


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey sub can you read my messages today


Well heck I can see this one. Hey hydra


----------



## Hippie420 (May 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well heck I can see this one. Hey hydra


Hydra's been messin' with the time-space continuum again. Poor little bugger keeps fading in and out. Hope he doesn't materialize into a solid object like his uncle did on the USS Eldridge.


----------



## RosterMan (May 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hydra's been messin' with the time-space continuum again. Poor little bugger keeps fading in and out. Hope he doesn't materialize into a solid object like his uncle did on the USS Eldridge.


----------



## RosterMan (May 15, 2022)

It worked woohoo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 15, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> It worked woohoo


You kinda like ”the fly” Hydra. I wanna go on one of those time travels


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

So I noticed cal mag deficiency in a couple of my plants in the veg tent. They had just been fed with veg nutes and ph water at 6.5. They were not quite ready for water yet but I flooded the worst one with a couple gallons of water to see the run off reading And gave the others a sip too even tho they weren’t as dry as I let them go between water. The ph reading was 5.8 so I need to put a higher PH water going in but I’m not really sure how high of a ph water going in I need now. Would 7.0 be to much To start with. I’m betting that all the plants have the same issues as that one as the all show signs of needing cal mag which I have been giving them every other water. So how much up should I make the PH in water to balance the 5.8 out? Thanks in advance for advice. Also, these plants are ready for a pot change which will happen in the next couple of days as I clear out the flower tent of the last two plants now finally ready for picking. They are in 2 gallon pots now but will be going in the 5 gallon pots used on my first grow.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

I'm interested in the answers you get as well. I have done a lot of reading on how to interpret run off, and there are seemingly infinite opinions. My current understanding is a low PH reading isn't usually from the PH of the water you give them, but from a build up of too much nutrient. So either they are getting too much nutrient when they are fed, getting fed too often, or they are not getting flushed well enough when they are watered.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You kinda like ”the fly” Hydra. I wanna go on one of those time travels


Ha I had one last night at 4 in the morning
Was up baby sitting my Pup, and he was doing better so I went and lit up a fatty.
Good stuff 1/2 jay put me into mushroom mode, I was dreaming awake seeing pictures and places in my head without freakin out . Man was a relaxing trip and sleep I got some sleep.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm interested in the answers you get as well. I have done a lot of reading on how to interpret run off, and there are seemingly infinite opinions. My current understanding is a low PH reading isn't usually from the PH of the water you give them, but from a build up of too much nutrient. So either they are getting too much nutrient when they are fed, getting fed too often, or they are not getting flushed well enough when they are watered.


Pretty much what you said
I grow in soil and only watch what I feed into them and only at half strength or so
I grow by what the plants tell me by their looks. I dont do Flushes so to say
I do feeds and water only in between every now and then . I do Ph my feed water as well as plain water using bubbled 24 hr tap water from my facet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm interested in the answers you get as well. I have done a lot of reading on how to interpret run off, and there are seemingly infinite opinions. My current understanding is a low PH reading isn't usually from the PH of the water you give them, but from a build up of too much nutrient. So either they are getting too much nutrient when they are fed, getting fed too often, or they are not getting flushed well enough when they are watered.


I’ve fed them only once since they have been in these pots. In the past, fresh nute frog dirt has carried my grow on its own without adding any extra between transplants. I did feed these as I’ve kept them additional time in their 2 gallon pots waiting for the flower tent before their final transplant. I know they are not root bound as the four I just transplanted outside were planted at the same time and had plenty of room in the pot still. Also, the outside plants don’t have this cal mag deficiency look so maybe my lighting?  The plants are a good size now and I have been running the light at 75%. Trying to figure it out myself


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Ha I had one last night at 4 in the morning
> Was up baby sitting my Pup, and he was doing better so I went and lit up a fatty.
> Good stuff 1/2 jay put me into mushroom mode, I was dreaming awake seeing pictures and places in my head without freakin out . Man was a relaxing trip and sleep I got some sleep.


Sounds like a good wake up and go back to sleep session. Glad your pup is doing better


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Yes if you are using the special store bought soils most have enough foods in them to get you to flower , I never feed in flower either


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Man I wish I could remember all the knowledge I use to have 
But I too am a broken cog in this big wheel of life.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sounds like a good wake up and go back to sleep session. Glad your pup is doing better


Thanks Subbie
I was hoping for that too, I crashed nice and hard for a good 2 1/2 hrs of much needed sleep


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

I’m checking this runoff early as I had a problem in the last grow with my plants not accepting the cal mag I was giving them. Perhaps due to low PH but I’m not sure yet. Want to get a hold of the ph this grow. The first time I checked runoff in my last grow was in the 5th week of flower when I had the problem. Pute reminded me that I should be checking this on occasion but it was to late in the 5th week to do anything about it. That plant (ms ugly I called her) had great solid buds but was crispy sugarleaves covering the entire plant.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

I've been using Happy Frog lately, and every plant growing in it developed a calcium deficiency. In fact, the younger of the Early Miss autos is in Happy Frog and has... calcium deficiency. The older one is in mostly MG, and is just fine. Strange that didn't occur to me until just now.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m checking this runoff early as I had a problem in the last grow with my plants not accepting the cal mag I was giving them. Perhaps due to low PH but I’m not sure yet. Want to get a hold of the ph this grow. The first time I checked runoff in my last grow was in the 5th week of flower when I had the problem. Pute reminded me that I should be checking this on occasion but it was to late in the 5th week to do anything about it. That plant (ms ugly I called her) had great solid buds but was crispy sugarleaves covering the entire plant.


I'm very familiar with the crispy sugar leaf look! : )


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Ive switched from FF back to MG Twice As Big and my plants seem to be doing much better.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'm very familiar with the crispy sugar leaf look! : )


They look a lot better when trimmed  hate the crispy look…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

As long as it smoke good who gives a shit what they look like.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive switched from FF back to MG Twice As Big and my plants seem to be doing much better.


Well I need to buy soil anyway. I remember you having luck with MG. Maybe I will try that for the transplant and see if the leaves look better. I feel like the soul is locking up for some reason. I did add more perlite to my last transplant thinking maybe the roots were getting muddy and needed some breathing room down there. I used equal parts of Frog soil and organic soil in the outdoor grow at transplant. Had really good luck with first grow using ocean forest then changing to happy frog but maybe that was just luck.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> As long as it smoke good who gives a shit what they look like.


I'd smoke her


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They look a lot better when trimmed  hate the crispy look…
> View attachment 297122
> View attachment 297123


Wow nice job They look great


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Was that an Auto by any chance?


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I need to buy soil anyway. I remember you having luck with MG. Maybe I will try that for the transplant and see if the leaves look better. I feel like the soul is locking up for some reason. I did add more perlite to my last transplant thinking maybe the roots were getting muddy and needed some breathing room down there. I used equal parts of Frog soil and organic soil in the outdoor grow at transplant. Had really good luck with first grow using ocean forest then changing to happy frog but maybe that was just luck.


Have you gone to Church Lately?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> As long as it smoke good who gives a shit what they look like.


True but I was hoping that crispness wouldn’t reach the buds every day getting closer and closer to them as I checked them For readiness. Just in time I’d say. The buds are beautiful and dense.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Was that an Auto by any chance?


No regular feminized seed plant


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> True but I was hoping that crispness wouldn’t reach the buds every day getting closer and closer to them as I checked them For readiness. Just in time I’d say. The buds are beautiful and dense.


The slower the dry the better the high,  by Henry Gibson


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Have you gone to Church Lately?


No I haven’t. Recon that would help?


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No I haven’t. Recon that would help?


the last time (true story) I was in Church was my wedding
a week later the historic Church burnt almost to the ground.
Have not been back in one since


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2022)

I found this chart(and a ton of others showing the same thing) showing nutrient availability vs pH. As peat(an ingredient in most potting soils) breaks down, acidity increases. If it were me(full disclosure, I am not a pH guy as I never check pH), I would gradually increase the pH of your water and feedings(maybe a point or two at a time) so you don’t overshoot. My guess is that when you see the run off start to go up, it will continue to go up as there is probably some hysteresis of the input pH vs output pH. You have a lot of plants so you could even try different schemes on different plants to get a better feel for what a point or two of pH increase does to your output pH over time. It is telling that Ca absorption drops off at a higher pH than Mg but both drop off under 6(it is not like they fall off a cliff, they actually gradually fall from what other charts indicate) and you are seeing CalMag deficiency when your run off is at 5.8. Temperature also plays a role in pH. Higher temps make pH higher which may be why your outdoor plants aren’t showing similar CalMag deficiency. I would guess that the outdoor plants have cooler soil since they are exposed to cooler temps(and variation in temps as well) than your tented plants. Or maybe I am overthinking it. Just my thoughts…





I am jealous of your grows. You do great work and are very in tune with your plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I found this chart(and a ton of others showing the same thing) showing nutrient availability vs pH. As peat(an ingredient in most potting soils) breaks down, acidity increases. If it were me(full disclosure, I am not a pH guy as I never check pH), I would gradually increase the pH of your water and feedings(maybe a point or two at a time) so you don’t overshoot. My guess is that when you see the run off start to go up, it will continue to go up as there is probably some hysteresis of the input pH vs output pH. You have a lot of plants so you could even try different schemes on different plants to get a better feel for what a point or two of pH increase does to your output pH over time. It is telling that Ca absorption drops off at a higher pH than Mg but both drop off under 6(it is not like they fall off a cliff, they actually gradually fall from what other charts indicate) and you are seeing CalMag deficiency when your run off is at 5.8. Temperature also plays a role in pH. Higher temps make pH higher which may be why your outdoor plants aren’t showing similar CalMag deficiency. I would guess that the outdoor plants have cooler soil since they are exposed to cooler temps(and variation in temps as well) than your tented plants. Or maybe I am overthinking it. Just my thoughts…
> View attachment 297124
> 
> I am jealous of your grows. You do great work and are very in tune with your plants.


Thank you so much for your kind comments OF but I have to give all the credit to this group for any success I’ve had thus far. I am constantly learning and am constantly asking questions like now for help with another successful grow. My brain can only take a bit of learning at a time


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you so much for your kind comments OF but I have to give all the credit to this group for any success I’ve had thus far. I am constantly learning and am constantly asking questions like now for help with another successful grow. My brain can only take a bit of learning at a time


I had too much coffee before that post. Maybe too much info and conjecture. Sorry.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I had too much coffee before that post. Maybe too much info and conjecture. Sorry.


No really that was a great post I’ll take anyones ideas to ramble in my head with the others


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I found this chart(and a ton of others showing the same thing) showing nutrient availability vs pH. As peat(an ingredient in most potting soils) breaks down, acidity increases. If it were me(full disclosure, I am not a pH guy as I never check pH), I would gradually increase the pH of your water and feedings(maybe a point or two at a time) so you don’t overshoot. My guess is that when you see the run off start to go up, it will continue to go up as there is probably some hysteresis of the input pH vs output pH. You have a lot of plants so you could even try different schemes on different plants to get a better feel for what a point or two of pH increase does to your output pH over time. It is telling that Ca absorption drops off at a higher pH than Mg but both drop off under 6(it is not like they fall off a cliff, they actually gradually fall from what other charts indicate) and you are seeing CalMag deficiency when your run off is at 5.8. Temperature also plays a role in pH. Higher temps make pH higher which may be why your outdoor plants aren’t showing similar CalMag deficiency. I would guess that the outdoor plants have cooler soil since they are exposed to cooler temps(and variation in temps as well) than your tented plants. Or maybe I am overthinking it. Just my thoughts…
> View attachment 297124
> 
> I am jealous of your grows. You do great work and are very in tune with your plants.


Looks like by this chart my PH out should be at least 6.5 to be able to absorb the calcium…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2022)

This chart shows that availability isn’t just cut off. It drops but doesn’t stop…


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like by this chart my PH out should be at least 6.5 to be able to absorb the calcium…


Every time I think I have the optimal value for something related to growing weed I find a source that argues for a different value. This one, for example. 









						Best Practices for Monitoring pH for Cannabis
					

Best Practices for Monitoring pH for Cannabis Editor’s note: Balancing pH is a critical component to ensuring nutrient solubility and uptake for cannabis. As part of the upcoming release of the Fluence Cannabis Cultivation guide (available later this month), we are releasing tips on how...




					fluence.science


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

6.5 to 6.8 is good.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

Maybe I should flush with some 7.0 till I get 6.5 runoff in all the plants?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

I’ve never tried to fix the PH before I’m thinking tho that’s the way you do it. Do I worry about the plants getting to wet in the process?


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe I should flush with some 7.0 till I get 6.5 runoff in all the plants?


I have done it in the past slowly not with full flushes 
I mix my feed buckets just a lil higher at a time until it reaches that sweet point


----------



## Hippie420 (May 17, 2022)

You folks using MG should be happy that the Old Guard are gone. You'd be tied to a makeshift plywood pillory and beaten with a wet scampi for your hearsay. 

They used to cringe when I mentioned I used MG nutes in my hydro. Guess growing kick ass buds on the cheap upset 'em.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 17, 2022)

right on!

good information and conversation!

yeah , we use MG on our flowers and veggies , and sometimes use it on our cannabis


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You folks using MG should be happy that the Old Guard are gone. You'd be tied to a makeshift plywood pillory and beaten with a wet scampi for your hearsay.
> 
> They used to cringe when I mentioned I used MG nutes in my hydro. Guess growing kick ass buds on the cheap upset 'em.
> View attachment 297167


I think I started using it because you said you used it : )


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Ive been using it for years. The old crew that was here would give me all kinds of shit about using it because the ppl making it was destroying the planet. So i ask them how the fk could they put gas in their car since BP was also destroying the planet. I told them if they stopped using products because its harmful to the planet,, what the fk was they going to eat.
Then again they are the same morons that told me i couldn't grow weed with HOT5s. I proved them wrong by posting my HOT5 grows from start to finish using MG.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

Well I guess I’ll give the MG a try with the five indoor girls. Just finished trimming another clone 3 of 4 one more in the tent waiting for me his time. This time GDP. Didn’t need a mask so I guess it was the GG strain I was allergic to a bit trimming. I have to say that the clone grow was not as exciting for me as the seed grow now that it’s all over. I did get an ok yield but the plants were not as beautiful the whole grow. I’m sure I will always make clones as I can’t stand to waste them but would only grow out if the mother was exceptional and I couldn’t live without it. And that may happen who knows. Looking forward to a seed grow again in the tent.  
well on my way again to put this GDP on the drying rack.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Great job Sub.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I guess I’ll give the MG a try with the five indoor girls. Just finished trimming another clone 3 of 4 one more in the tent waiting for me his time. This time GDP. Didn’t need a mask so I guess it was the GG strain I was allergic to a bit trimming. I have to say that the clone grow was not as exciting for me as the seed grow now that it’s all over. I did get an ok yield but the plants were not as beautiful the whole grow. I’m sure I will always make clones as I can’t stand to waste them but would only grow out if the mother was exceptional and I couldn’t live without it. And that may happen who knows. Looking forward to a seed grow again in the tent.
> well on my way again to put this GDP on the drying rack.
> View attachment 297176


Your house must wreak of weed. My kid came home one afternoon and told me he could smell it down the street while driving it was so bad when I was trimming…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Your house must wreak of weed. My kid came home one afternoon and told me he could smell it down the street while driving it was so bad when I was trimming…


Yes it does stink to high heaven in my house from weed right now. I kinda like the smell of green weed in my house. I guess the two strains have their own unique smell maybe not that one would recognize as weed at all. Anyway I’m enjoying the air buzz today. My friends and family would probably think I’m making some smudge spray as my house usually smells like one herb or another.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You folks using MG should be happy that the Old Guard are gone. You'd be tied to a makeshift plywood pillory and beaten with a wet scampi for your hearsay.
> 
> They used to cringe when I mentioned I used MG nutes in my hydro. Guess growing kick ass buds on the cheap upset 'em.
> View attachment 297167


 look at that Hand . Looks like a Hippie's Hand


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Great job Sub.


Thanx hopper


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 18, 2022)

Since I installed the new veg tent in the laundry room with no ventilation system just a good light and a couple fans the vegging plant in there are maturing and creating quite a smell in our hallway. I really don’t mind the smell but the hubby asked me a couple times if it smelled like weed to me in The hallway. He is against a vent hole in the ceiling like I want to vent out the attic vent and I don’t want a bunch of ugly vent line like I have in the utility room venting out of the window in the flower tent which is he wants to do.  Someone suggested on this site I forget who, I’m sorry if it were you but remind me please if it was. My memory ain’t worth beans anymore anyway someone mentioned venting in the room the ten was in. Long story short I got a good deal on a vivosun in-line duct fan and filter. It came and I installed it today and am venting in the room. There is no smell at all. I am amazed. May test it out with a flower session. If it starts to smell maybe we can talk about that ceiling vent again


----------



## pute (May 18, 2022)

Ha ha


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Ha ha


You know I will get that vent in the ceiling right? Imma grow some of that stinky armpit weed…


----------



## bigsur51 (May 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I guess I’ll give the MG a try with the five indoor girls. Just finished trimming another clone 3 of 4 one more in the tent waiting for me his time. This time GDP. Didn’t need a mask so I guess it was the GG strain I was allergic to a bit trimming. I have to say that the clone grow was not as exciting for me as the seed grow now that it’s all over. I did get an ok yield but the plants were not as beautiful the whole grow. I’m sure I will always make clones as I can’t stand to waste them but would only grow out if the mother was exceptional and I couldn’t live without it. And that may happen who knows. Looking forward to a seed grow again in the tent.
> well on my way again to put this GDP on the drying rack.
> View attachment 297176






enjoy that harvest!

nothing like a home that smells like fresh cannabis!


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

I always equate coming home to growing weed smell in the house as the time Mom use to make fresh bread in oven coming home from school opening the door and bam the best smell in the World hits ya smack dab in the face. Oh that smell.............. do da do da dont ya love that smell


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that harvest!
> 
> nothing like a home that smells like fresh cannabis!


You are right big. Thank you it’s nice to add a few more jars to my selection even tho they are marked clones. One we already tried has a difference smelling and smoking flavor than the mother plant we first harvested. Hopefully in October we will be able to add a couple more flavors to choose from.  enjoy your peach pie. Makes me want one


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

It’s going to be 95 degrees here today. First really hot sun my outside girls will be exposed to.  I normally check to see if my plants are thirsty by lifting the pots. These 20 gallon pots are heavy even dry so I’ll have to figure out another way. The top soil is pretty dry but I can feel moisture beyond that. Just the same, I think I will give them a drink to help them thru this hot day. I wont have to move them as I have plenty (maybe to much) shade protecting them. I’ve watched and they all get sunshine during the day periodically so I’m hoping they grow without full sun all day. So far they have been doing well and also growing outside. 

im also planning on adjusting the PH on my indoor grow by adding a high enough PH water till I get a 6.5 runoff reading. I found out last week that the runoff was 5.8 and I think this is attributing to them not responding to the calmag. My plants don’t have any additional calmag leaf issues so maybe they got a little from the dirt the last watering but I dont want to run into a problem again with my last clone grow. I really lucked out on that grow. These will be transplanted into 5 gallon pots for their indoor grow with MG soil just to try something new.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It’s going to be 95 degrees here today. First really hot sun my outside girls will be exposed to.  I normally check to see if my plants are thirsty by lifting the pots. These 20 gallon pots are heavy even dry so I’ll have to figure out another way. The top soil is pretty dry but I can feel moisture beyond that. Just the same, I think I will give them a drink to help them thru this hot day. I wont have to move them as I have plenty (maybe to much) shade protecting them. I’ve watched and they all get sunshine during the day periodically so I’m hoping they grow without full sun all day. So far they have been doing well and also growing outside.
> 
> im also planning on adjusting the PH on my indoor grow by adding a high enough PH water till I get a 6.5 runoff reading. I found out last week that the runoff was 5.8 and I think this is attributing to them not responding to the calmag. My plants don’t have any additional calmag leaf issues so maybe they got a little from the dirt the last watering but I dont want to run into a problem again with my last clone grow. I really lucked out on that grow. These will be transplanted into 5 gallon pots for their indoor grow with MG soil just to try something new.


I have grown in my backyard and I am surrounded by tall shade trees. My plants got sun but probably not as much as they would like. I like my trees though so it was what it was. They will be fine. Could you vet some small dolly’s(wheeled platforms) do you could get them into sunbathing areas from time to time? Mrs Fogey got irritated by my plant movements so that stopped. Having a pot tree in the middle of the yard admittedly isn’t the zen thing I am going for in my yard…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

I like the way my backyard is shaded. It makes my grass nice and green and gives my plants a break from this god damn Texas heat.
My garden area i even have a big umbrella setup to where it shades my veggies from the hottest part of the day around 2pm thru 6pm. Has really helped my tomatoes and peppers. My house sets where the Sun comes directly over it from east to west everyday. So my umbrella is adjusted over at a certain angle to stop the sun from beating down on my plants in the evening.


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You know I will get that vent in the ceiling right? Imma grow some of that stinky armpit weed…







My pits stink


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have grown in my backyard and I am surrounded by tall shade trees. My plants got sun but probably not as much as they would like. I like my trees though so it was what it was. They will be fine. Could you vet some small dolly’s(wheeled platforms) do you could get them into sunbathing areas from time to time? Mrs Fogey got irritated by my plant movements so that stopped. Having a pot tree in the middle of the yard admittedly isn’t the zen thing I am going for in my yard…


I had been watching the areas in my backyard and deck that get the most sun. We live under a 100 year old oak tree with a 4-5 ft trunk which I love as it really keeps our house cool in the summer. I picked four places that get good sun a couple times a day and filtered sun the rest of the day. I’m hoping the plants will get use to our climate like you say it is what it is right?  My plants are to big to move around unless there is an emergency like hail or something, I can’t see me moving them although I may eat my words in the future depending on how things go. We have a lot of spiders here and I’m hoping none of them are spider mites. They build beautiful webs around my yard everywhere I don’t like sprays so I usually manage them with a broom in hopes that they choose a better place to build next time. I never kill them and have actually tossed other unwanted bugs in their web. But I have to say they are not allowed on the reefer plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I like the way my backyard is shaded. It makes my grass nice and green and gives my plants a break from this god damn Texas heat.
> My garden area i even have a big umbrella setup to where it shades my veggies from the hottest part of the day around 2pm thru 6pm. Has really helped my tomatoes and peppers. My house sets where the Sun comes directly over it from east to west everyday. So my umbrella is adjusted over at a certain angle to stop the sun from beating down on my plants in the evening.
> 
> View attachment 297461


I think my plants will also enjoy the break from the hot sun all day long. They will still get their share of 2-3 hours full sun each day. I’m hoping they will like it here and adjust to their surroundings


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I had been watching the areas in my backyard and deck that get the most sun. We live under a 100 year old oak tree with a 4-5 ft trunk which I love as it really keeps our house cool in the summer. I picked four places that get good sun a couple times a day and filtered sun the rest of the day. I’m hoping the plants will get use to our climate like you say it is what it is right?  My plants are to big to move around unless there is an emergency like hail or something, I can’t see me moving them although I may eat my words in the future depending on how things go. We have a lot of spiders here and I’m hoping none of them are spider mites. They build beautiful webs around my yard everywhere I don’t like sprays so I usually manage them with a broom in hopes that they choose a better place to build next time. I never kill them and have actually tossed other unwanted bugs in their web. But I have to say they are not allowed on the reefer plants.


I put spiders i find in my house outside. They eat bugs that want to bite me so they are good in my book, just not in my house.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I need to buy soil anyway. I remember you having luck with MG. Maybe I will try that for the transplant and see if the leaves look better. I feel like the soul is locking up for some reason. I did add more perlite to my last transplant thinking maybe the roots were getting muddy and needed some breathing room down there. I used equal parts of Frog soil and organic soil in the outdoor grow at transplant. Had really good luck with first grow using ocean forest then changing to happy frog but maybe that was just luck.


You're familiar with my grow. And you know it's my first one, I think these plants are turning out pretty dang good. This is the soil I used. I did add one bag of perlite and it's 1/3 peat moss as well. One bag of soil one bag of perlite one bag of peat moss was enough to make five buckets.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 20, 2022)

I'll tell ya, I bought a bag of Miracle-Gro raised bed potting soil to start my next seedlings. I'm not too thrilled with it,, it has a bunch more organic material in it which is very easy to tell, it's also very Woody. The issue that I have with it is there seems to be a bunch of stuff in the raised bed soil that grows, alfalfa sprouts, mushrooms , I even had a couple Blades of grass shoot up out of nowhere. It is an organic soil so I don't know I'll probably try one plant with it just to see how it grows in it but other than that I'm just going to stick with my soil that I know works for now. Plus it cost half as much as Happy Frog soil.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

I use the (MG Twice As Big) soil and i dont have that problem. I mix it with about 30% perlite.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use the (MG Twice As Big) soil and i dont have that problem. I mix it with about 30% perlite.
> 
> View attachment 297486
> View attachment 297490


I plan to go with your mix hopper and see what happens


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

Took the plants outside to give them a little flush with high ph water until I finally got a run off of just over 6.0. Started with PH 7.0 then filled the bucket again with PH 8.0. Had to run 3 gallons of water thru plants two quarts at a time before I got a run off of just around 6.0. Decided that was enough for now. Will check them again at next feeding. This was my first attempt of trying to adjust the PH. Don’t understand why the PH is low tho…


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I had been watching the areas in my backyard and deck that get the most sun. We live under a 100 year old oak tree with a 4-5 ft trunk which I love as it really keeps our house cool in the summer. I picked four places that get good sun a couple times a day and filtered sun the rest of the day. I’m hoping the plants will get use to our climate like you say it is what it is right?  My plants are to big to move around unless there is an emergency like hail or something, I can’t see me moving them although I may eat my words in the future depending on how things go. We have a lot of spiders here and I’m hoping none of them are spider mites. They build beautiful webs around my yard everywhere I don’t like sprays so I usually manage them with a broom in hopes that they choose a better place to build next time. I never kill them and have actually tossed other unwanted bugs in their web. But I have to say they are not allowed on the reefer plants.


SG
When I had the 25 gallon felt pots in water heater catch pan I used paracord and about 6 feet of it I made a hand loop and tied it to the felt pot handles or drilled a hold in catch pan and tied to them. I then used the para cord by the handle to pull the tray and plant in and out of house during bad weather . I have a deck that lines up same height as my sliding door so it was not bad.


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

15 gallon pots were a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> SG
> When I had the 25 gallon felt pots in water heater catch pan I used paracord and about 6 feet of it I made a hand loop and tied it to the felt pot handles or drilled a hold in catch pan and tied to them. I then used the para cord by the handle to pull the tray and plant in and out of house during bad weather . I have a deck that lines up same height as my sliding door so it was not bad.


I can slide them around. They arent that heavy to slide around. Hopefully they will like it where they sit. My deck also line up with my patio sliding door but I hope to never have to ring them in. May have to slide them next to the house for protection from a storm maybe   The ones on the ground I guess I could dolly into the garage if needed


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I can slide them around. They arent that heavy to slide around. Hopefully they will like it where they sit. My deck also line up with my patio sliding door but I hope to never have to ring them in. May have to slide them next to the house for protection from a storm maybe   The ones on the ground I guess I could dolly into the garage if needed


Much easier to drag by the paracord or strong line, make it long enough so you dont have to bend over when you move them


----------



## bigsur51 (May 20, 2022)

most spiders in the garden is a good thing


I hope you get your soil Ph figured out





17th Apr, 2020
Himanshu Verma
G. B. Pant University of Agriculture and Technology, Pantnagar
Natural reason of soil acidity or extremely lower pH is rainfall...in area recieving ample amount of rainfall whereby all the base forming cations like Ca Mg K and Na leaches down beyond the root zone and accumulation of hydrogen ions...but it take longer period of time to make soil acidic...another reason of low pH is type and kind of parent materials by which soil is being formed like basalt, granite etc accordingly soil will become acidic or basic
There are again some of the management aspects by which pH may get reduced or tends towards acidity ..addition of organic matter also bring down soil pH as after decomposition of organic matter, secretion of some acids lead to lowering soil pH...
Another might be type and kind of chemical fertilizers application in the soil, example if we are going to apply ammonical fertilizers, as its residual product is acid, which make soil acidic, however application of nitrate fertilizers cause enhancement of soil pH value towards basicity....
Another reason might be deficiencies of certain base forming cations like Ca, Mg K etc, by which there will be lack of hydrogen ions as well as Fe, Mn etc...and if soil is rich in Fe mineral, then Fe will compete with Ca and Mg compound, thereby they got precipitated...hence reduce soil pH...

Again there are many more factors which are responsible for lowering soil pH...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> most spiders in the garden is a good thing
> 
> 
> I hope you get your soil Ph figured out
> ...


Will this material be on the final exam?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Will this material be on the final exam?








only the parts about the elements and cations


----------



## MechaniMan (May 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use the (MG Twice As Big) soil and i dont have that problem. I mix it with about 30% perlite.
> 
> View attachment 297486
> View attachment 297490


Is that the recipe, just mg twice as big and perlite? No other additives?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Is that the recipe, just mg twice as big and perlite? No other additives?


I add CalMag and EM-1 once a week just to keep my plants happy. You can get both of them from Amazon.






[


----------



## MechaniMan (May 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I add CalMag and EM-1 once a week just to keep my plants happy.


Got ya,  I was just curious as to the soil mixture itself. I just got my calmag and I'll continue to use the fish fertilizer you recommended that fish fertilizers worked really well and cleared up the yellowing within a week when they were in veg mode. I still have some yellowing on the plants that has developed but they are in flower mode now and these are order leaves so...not to worried about it. I did add a little fish fertilizer with my cal-mag on this last watering at about 1/4 strength, I figured it couldn't hurt and such a low dose. Plus that gallon of water was split up between 4 plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

Great job my friend.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I add CalMag and EM-1 once a week just to keep my plants happy. You can get both of them from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 297497
> 
> ...


I was actually just looking into beneficial microbes the other day. It wasn't EM-1 but some other brand they had at the store. I've been really interested in adding things like that to the soil, something I will try on some upcoming grows. I watch a lot of documentaries on nature and how things interact with each other so I know that microbes and other things help plants in spectacular ways.
     Have you ever heard of anybody adding live earthworms to their soil? It was just an idea I had thought maybe it would be good for the plants. I was even tossing the idea around in my head of in the future ordering some type of beneficial fungus to help the soil. I don't know if any of these things will work and it is something I have yet to study up on but I got all the time in the world so...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> most spiders in the garden is a good thing
> 
> 
> I hope you get your soil Ph figured out
> ...


Thanx big. I hope to get a hold of the PH thing in the indoor plants. Hopefully they will get a second chance in the new pots With new dirt and perlite in a couple days. It still seems kinda odd to me that you can break the cycle with higher ph water without putting the plants into somewhat of a shock doing so. 
Yes I love spiders around my place except the one that makes that giant web somehow during the night across the back door for me to walk thru when I let my pup out ever morning. She must work her a$$ of building that web. I don’t like spider web on my face at least first thing in the morning anyway.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Is that the recipe, just mg twice as big and perlite? No other additives?


MG I’m sure has built in nutes. If it’s like fox farm soil it should last a while without feeding after transplant perhaps all the way into flower and MG has flower nutes as well. So I will
Probably just water and calmag and continue to check my PH runoff.  If I continue to have ph problems I may go with naked organic dirt and perlite home mix recipe next time. I’ve been doing some reading on it but I’m not ready yet and my plants are so MG it is this time around


----------



## pute (May 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Took the plants outside to give them a little flush with high ph water until I finally got a run off of just over 6.0. Started with PH 7.0 then filled the bucket again with PH 8.0. Had to run 3 gallons of water thru plants two quarts at a time before I got a run off of just around 6.0. Decided that was enough for now. Will check them again at next feeding. This was my first attempt of trying to adjust the PH. Don’t understand why the PH is low tho…


Hmmm, I have never had to try and raise my pH.  Wondering what you are doing to have that issue.  My pH always rises.  I have to use 1/4 tsp of pH down every time I feed/water to keep my pH between 6.0 and 6.5.  I do use some pretty expensive soil (ProMix) and mix 30% perlite.  I also put 1" of perlite to both the top and bottom of the pot to keep things dry on top and drained on the bottom.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm, I have never had to try and raise my pH.  Wondering what you are doing to have that issue.  My pH always rises.  I have to use 1/4 tsp of pH down every time I feed/water to keep my pH between 6.0 and 6.5.  I do use some pretty expensive soil (ProMix) and mix 30% perlite.  I also put 1" of perlite to both the top and bottom of the pot to keep things dry on top and drained on the bottom.


I’m like you Pute, I have to lower my sink water from just around 7.0 to around 6.5 every time I water. It seems now that if I would use my sink water at 7.0 ish, it should take care of the problem. I’ve never been one to measure runoff but now that I’m measuring it I’m surprised it’s low. 
I’m starting to wonder is it the FF happy frog. That soil gets right with your pocketbook too but I switched from ocean forest soil after everyone complained it was burning up their plants. I never had a problem with that so I probably shouldn’t have switched over to the happy frog. I don’t use a lot of nutes or additives and depend on that good soil to provide nutes to my plants between transplants. I do use fox farm nutes but don’t go crazy with them just feeding the last few weeks of veg and thru flower. I also add cal mag every other water. I will add perlite to the bottom and top of the soil tho that’s a good tip as I do wonder if the roots are soggy down there. Also I’m going back to the 5 gallon plastic nursery pots as I’m not sure how much I’m loving the cloth pots. They do seem to work ok outside tho. Maybe I will put a little dirt in first then a layer of perlite so the perlite don’t leach into my drain pan. Thanks for the perlite tip


----------



## Hippie420 (May 20, 2022)

^^^ 


pute said:


> Hmmm, I have never had to try and raise my pH.  Wondering what you are doing to have that issue.  My pH always rises.  I have to use 1/4 tsp of pH down every time I feed/water to keep my pH between 6.0 and 6.5.  I do use some pretty expensive soil (ProMix) and mix 30% perlite.  I also put 1" of perlite to both the top and bottom of the pot to keep things dry on top and drained on the bottom.


If you ever want to save money and get a better product,



			https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/milkstone%20remover/dairy-equipment-washes-detergents?&srch=milkstone%20remover
		


Same stuff, a little more concentrated, and works the same 'cause it's the same shit. If you use a quarter tsp, start out with an eighth and work up.


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2022)

Nice thread, only advice I can add is cannabis doesn't like wet feet...I also believe in a pH drift but I'm hydro...I use coco chunk as a medium and its and old CAP Ebb / Flow 18 bucket system's. I set her at 5.7 and let her ease through 6.2 then its time for a rez change, drift takes about 10-12 days. I use an ATO system that tops the feeding rez off each day...thats what gives me the natural drift so I hit the sweet spot for each element. I would also suggest adding 1 tsp of MgSo4 [epsom salt]...pure magnesium without the Cal molecule attached. at the flip and for two weeks after as she will need masive amounts of MgSo4. that will put you in excellent shape for epic buds and a heavier harvest. I know your feeding soil, so don't want to suggest anything that will kill the microbes in the soil. Overall i was impressed, sounds to me like you are moving along like a pro.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 20, 2022)

Dolomite lime is a ph buffer and will make you neutral at 7, everywhere I read that is repeated over and over. Just use as directed like everything else so not to burn your plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 20, 2022)

Kraven said:


> Nice thread, only advice I can add is cannabis doesn't like wet feet...I also believe in a pH drift but I'm hydro...I use coco chunk as a medium and its and old CAP Ebb / Flow 18 bucket system's. I set her at 5.7 and let her ease through 6.2 then its time for a rez change, drift takes about 10-12 days. I use an ATO system that tops the feeding rez off each day...thats what gives me the natural drift so I hit the sweet spot for each element. I would also suggest adding 1 tsp of MgSo4 [epsom salt]...pure magnesium without the Cal molecule attached. at the flip and for two weeks after as she will need masive amounts of MgSo4. that will put you in excellent shape for epic buds and a heavier harvest. I know your feeding soil, so don't want to suggest anything that will kill the microbes in the soil. Overall i was impressed, sounds to me like you are moving along like a pro.


I agree about wet feet. My plants do best when I let them dry out till almost gasping for water then I water them just till I see a drop of runoff  How far apart are Cal and Mag on the PH chart. Never tried epsom salt does that help the acidity? This is my first PH adjustment ever. I feel I drowned my girls today washing the low PH out of them but I did finally get a higher reading at least one that will accept the cal mag. The plant look pretty healthy and only showed cal mag deficiency in the most senior leaves which are thick and harder. I left the leaves on for now in case the plants are still using them but will trim and clean them up a bit when I repot them.


----------



## Bubba (May 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m checking this runoff early as I had a problem in the last grow with my plants not accepting the cal mag I was giving them. Perhaps due to low PH but I’m not sure yet. Want to get a hold of the ph this grow. The first time I checked runoff in my last grow was in the 5th week of flower when I had the problem. Pute reminded me that I should be checking this on occasion but it was to late in the 5th week to do anything about it. That plant (ms ugly I called her) had great solid buds but was crispy sugarleaves covering the entire plant.


I had a plant act up like that. Stopped getting taller for a while, had a stunted look to it. The lower fan leaves got knarly fat leaf blades. The upper fans sort of rolled up on the edges. All the fans one by one turned yellow, then died from the tip on. At 8 weeks, it was just buds on a stick, literally. Pretty sure a virous does this. Better wear a mask! Like most funky phenos I grow out, this one smells very good! They are usually really strong, too 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I'd smoke her


You would smoke a snake if someone would hold the head, right,?  .

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You folks using MG should be happy that the Old Guard are gone. You'd be tied to a makeshift plywood pillory and beaten with a wet scampi for your hearsay.
> 
> They used to cringe when I mentioned I used MG nutes in my hydro. Guess growing kick ass buds on the cheap upset 'em.
> View attachment 297167


In the day, I built a shallow water culture hydro unit from Overgrow. I used hydro nutes sold for growing tomatoes. Worked great. Never ph'd anything. Used distilled water and half tap water.

Bubba


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2022)

Put up some pic's of the leaves and one of the whole plant, sounds to me like you have other issues ad well, low pH is usually an accumulation of salts, feed then water the water then feed again...let them dry between water / feed cycles.  I'm curious about the leaves, and the whole plant pic, it will tell me a bunch about whats going on in your garden. If you dont mind, I dont want to stick my nose where it doesn't belong, just thought I would add my perspective?


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2022)

@Carty hey tell ol Argo to come the **** over here and lets get posting and get some of the our old friends together, he is a good friend and an awesome grower. Plus he is not the ******* I am lol..


sorry didnt mean to mess up your grow journal...I know better and cant delete the damn post and put in the Bunker where I want it...very sorry.


----------



## Carty (May 21, 2022)

Kraven said:


> @Carty hey tell ol Argo to come the **** over here and lets get posting and get some of the our old friends together, he is a good friend and an awesome grower. Plus he is not the ******* I am lol..
> 
> 
> sorry didnt mean to mess up your grow journal...I know better and cant delete the damn post and put in the Bunker where I want it...very sorry.



Ah, no reason to apologize buddy...  you and I have already been thru enough in life to worry about the petty ok.. post here anytime, we're friends forever bro..  you know my health so it's one thing I understand, how it can change people from day to day, the stress at times is unbearable huh?    so on here, we don't sweat the little stuff no mo.. hehe.

Argo is going thru some times atm.  if you know him well you know one thing he battles and he's losing atm.  he's on OG with me but has not posted in months but was very regular.  We talk on the phone and I hear it in his voice.. we go way back, did all his art work for his Argo's Garden stickers and how we met..  he runs a lot of my Autos..

I'll call him tomorrow while he's at work...


----------



## Carty (May 21, 2022)

apologies Submarinegirl for yacking on your thread...  and YES... it IS the dang Happy Frog soil, I just gave all mine to Ladybug for her outdoor plants..  why you ask.   Grrrrrrr.   stunted growth, dries out overnight, plants do NOT like it.. some of my worst veg growth in years..  I spoke with the guy I got it from and he's been getting complaints.. I told him, don't sell it as an indoor soil used for containers.. 

I went to up pot 4 feminized plants stunted in this garbage.. 1 made it.   Never had this happen, as I removed the soil ball from the pot and went to set it down into the larger pot, it all crumbled, fell apart and exposed almost no roots.
I was so pissed when it happened 3 out of 4 times.  stressing a plant like that this early, might as well move on.. I could hear the roots being ripped as it fell apart, what roots there were..  usually these pots are almost root bound at 3wks old and I have big big lovely plants..  these looked 10 days old at 21..

I just started 4 Gabagoo 2,  a strain I've only released in it's other form Gabagoo.  It's an auto and #2 was my baby..
Only got 4 seeds off of her and these are them.  Started these in Foxfarm Strawberry Fields.  stuff is the bomb.  A
mushroom compost you'll actually get toadstools at times from spores in the mix.. 

get rid of that Happy Frog stuff


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

I'm done with FF soils. I'll stick to my MG.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I was actually just looking into beneficial microbes the other day. It wasn't EM-1 but some other brand they had at the store. I've been really interested in adding things like that to the soil, something I will try on some upcoming grows. I watch a lot of documentaries on nature and how things interact with each other so I know that microbes and other things help plants in spectacular ways.
> Have you ever heard of anybody adding live earthworms to their soil? It was just an idea I had thought maybe it would be good for the plants. I was even tossing the idea around in my head of in the future ordering some type of beneficial fungus to help the soil. I don't know if any of these things will work and it is something I have yet to study up on but I got all the time in the world so...


Yes earth worms are great in your garden if your growing natural. They don't care for man made fertilizers though so it has to be organic and all natural. Chemical ferts will drive them away or kill them.
Chemical fertilizers create hostile conditions for earthworms and other helpful garden organisms, as they tend to make soil more acidic.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes earth worms are great in your garden if your growing natural. They don't care for man made fertilizers though so it has to be organic and all natural. Chemical ferts will drive them away or kill them.
> Chemical fertilizers create hostile conditions for earthworms and other helpful garden organisms, as they tend to make soil more acidic.


Will hitting my vegetable garden with MG from time to time kill off the worms? I hit my garden earlier this week with some MG(foliar/drench) They seemed to enjoy it. I would think an occasional dosing would be diluted by the rain and regular waterings. I know the soil is pretty well populated with worms at this point. I see a bunch of them in every hole I dug to plant my seedlings.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 21, 2022)

Kraven said:


> Put up some pic's of the leaves and one of the whole plant, sounds to me like you have other issues ad well, low pH is usually an accumulation of salts, feed then water the water then feed again...let them dry between water / feed cycles.  I'm curious about the leaves, and the whole plant pic, it will tell me a bunch about whats going on in your garden. If you dont mind, I dont want to stick my nose where it doesn't belong, just thought I would add my perspective?
> 
> your opinion is very welcome on my page and thank you so much for commenting.
> First pic is of my veg tent situation I have five plants including a little baby girl trying to catch up to the grow which I planted way later than the other girls. They have been waiting for the flower tent to be available. I just harvested my last plant yesterday and plan to do some cleaning in the tent before the girls go in there.
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 21, 2022)

Carty said:


> apologies Submarinegirl for yacking on your thread...  and YES... it IS the dang Happy Frog soil, I just gave all mine to Ladybug for her outdoor plants..  why you ask.   Grrrrrrr.   stunted growth, dries out overnight, plants do NOT like it.. some of my worst veg growth in years..  I spoke with the guy I got it from and he's been getting complaints.. I told him, don't sell it as an indoor soil used for containers..
> 
> I went to up pot 4 feminized plants stunted in this garbage.. 1 made it.   Never had this happen, as I removed the soil ball from the pot and went to set it down into the larger pot, it all crumbled, fell apart and exposed almost no roots.
> I was so pissed when it happened 3 out of 4 times.  stressing a plant like that this early, might as well move on.. I could hear the roots being ripped as it fell apart, what roots there were..  usually these pots are almost root bound at 3wks old and I have big big lovely plants..  these looked 10 days old at 21..
> ...


Thanks for the response. It helps to gather all the information I can from real experienc. You can find good and bad just searching the internet when making a decision much easier going with actual experience. im kinda leaning away from FF even the strawberry fields but would love to watch how it does for you this time in case I want to try


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Will hitting my vegetable garden with MG from time to time kill off the worms? I hit my garden earlier this week with some MG(foliar/drench) They seemed to enjoy it. I would think an occasional dosing would be diluted by the rain and regular waterings. I know the soil is pretty well populated with worms at this point. I see a bunch of them in every hole I dug to plant my seedlings.


I wouldn't think so Bro. I know I have a lot of earth worms in my yard and I use lawn ferts a couple times a yr.
I'm talking about growing in pots where you fertilize a lot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I wouldn't think so Bro. I know I have a lot of earth worms in my yard and I use lawn ferts a couple times a yr.
> I'm talking about growing in pots where you fertilize a lot.


That was what I thought. I have never tried earthworms in my indoor bags. Maybe I will see how they do next time out. Thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

Maybe I will give it a try and see in one of my felt pots with tomatoes.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Maybe I will give it a try and see in one of my felt pots with tomatoes.


My fear was the soil getting too dry for them. Live worms = good, dead, rotting worm corpses = bad.


----------



## Kraven (May 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks for the response. It helps to gather all the information I can from real experienc. You can find good and bad just searching the internet when making a decision much easier going with actual experience. im kinda leaning away from FF even the strawberry fields but would love to watch how it does for you this time in case I want to try




 Way back in the day when I went from OD to ID, I syed a mix of FF Happy Frog and FF light warrior...the HF is real hot and the light warrior is seedling but the mix of the two really worked out well for me before I went al chemy and shit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

Looks like one of the four plants I put outside wants to flower… she’s a pretty tall come up to about my nose so far. She is one of two dosidos both planted outside one tall the other short go figure…what am I to expect now that she wants to flower. Perhaps a Re veg? All four plants were brought out maybe 3 weeks ago to get use to outside. I didnt notice this till about 10 days after transplant. Could be maybe not enough sun as it does get a bit more shade than the others but still gets a good bit of sun during the day…


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Looks like one of the four plants I put outside wants to flower… she’s a pretty tall come up to about my nose so far. She is one of two dosidos both planted outside one tall the other short go figure…what am I to expect now that she wants to flower. Perhaps a Re veg? All four plants were brought out maybe 3 weeks ago to get use to outside. I didnt notice this till about 10 days after transplant. Could be maybe not enough sun as it does get a bit more shade than the others but still gets a good bit of sun during the day…
> View attachment 297714
> View attachment 297716
> View attachment 297717
> View attachment 297718


Autos? early to flower  No?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Autos? early to flower  No?


Not autos feminized seed grow. It’s just getting hot here. last two days in the 90s.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

oh bummer

stay tuned


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh bummer
> 
> stay tuned


Re flower ? Big


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Re flower ? Big


I have a feeling this is gonna turn not one of those crazy plants big was telling me about. I’ve never seen a re veg


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Re flower ? Big




fingers crossed  , if the plant tries to re-veg , it sometimes can be a mess , sometimes it turns out ok , time will tell..it is now up to the plant to decide

worst plant I ever had in the past 14 years to re-veg was a Chocolate Trip…what a clusterfvck , single and triple leaves everywhere , new branches everywhere , , tons of larf , the plant looked like a traffic jam on the Santa Ana freeway at rush hour…..tiny buds everywhere , we had so many plants that year that we just trashed it

it will be interesting to see how SubGirls plant turns out


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have a feeling this is gonna turn not one of those crazy plants big was telling me about. I’ve never seen a re veg


Would only be happening if it is getting less then 12 hrs light, but I have grown in highly shaded areas and never an early flower like that. Weird maybe you have a new early harvest Photo 
Would not that be wonderful.


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> fingers crossed  , if the plant tries to re-veg , it sometimes can be a mess , sometimes it turns out ok , time will tell..it is now up to the plant to decide
> 
> worst plant I ever had in the past 14 years to re-veg was a Chocolate Trip…what a clusterfvck , single and triple leaves everywhere , new branches everywhere , , tons of larf , the plant looked like a traffic jam on the Santa Ana freeway at rush hour…..tiny buds everywhere , we had so many plants that year that we just trashed it
> 
> it will be interesting to see how SubGirls plant turns out


Yes I meant it would go back to reveg and than have to flower again
My words dont come out right all the time
Pictures work great for me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> fingers crossed  , if the plant tries to re-veg , it sometimes can be a mess , sometimes it turns out ok , time will tell..it is now up to the plant to decide
> 
> worst plant I ever had in the past 14 years to re-veg was a Chocolate Trip…what a clusterfvck , single and triple leaves everywhere , new branches everywhere , , tons of larf , the plant looked like a traffic jam on the Santa Ana freeway at rush hour…..tiny buds everywhere , we had so many plants that year that we just trashed it
> 
> it will be interesting to see how SubGirls plant turns out


Yes but it won’t continue to flower in this heat with the days so long right? That why I’m expecting a re veg. The other three are not doing this and seem to be on their way. I’ll keep tabs on it now and then here so we can all see what she decides to do…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Not autos feminized seed grow. It’s just getting hot here. last two days in the 90s.


Did you have them inside at one time?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

we vegged up some Pre 98 Bubba Kush one year , got them about 3’ tall , put them outdoors in April and they immediately went into flower…..

they never tried to re-veg , they just kept on flowering and we harvested them in July

it just depends on the genes whether they will continue to flower or re-veg

this has been my experience 

otherwise there are a few choices here:

1. bring the plant indoors and put it under 16-18 hours of light to get it in 100% veg mode

2. bring the plant indoors and put it under a 12-12 light cycle and let it flower

3. let it ride and see what shakes out

growing cannabis outdoors is so much fun!


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we vegged up some Pre 98 Bubba Kush one year , got them about 3’ tall , put them outdoors in April and they immediately went into flower…..
> 
> they never tried to re-veg , they just kept on flowering and we harvested them in July
> 
> ...


Man I wish my outdoor do not get ready until mid Oct


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)

I ask the question Sub because i have had plants inside vegging under 18/6 or 24/0 and when i took them outside they started flowering because they thought they had been flipped due to the sunset and sunrise hours outside being closer to flowering light cycles. I guess they got confused.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did you have them inside at one time?


Yes until about a month ago. They had been growing in my veg tent


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I ask the question Sub because i have had plants inside vegging under 18/6 or 24/0 an d when i took them outside they started flowering because they thought they had been flipped due to the sunset and sunrise hours outside being closer to flowering light cycles.




yep yep , that is what happens

we had some good discussions on this in another thread I believe , and the trick is to adjust the indoor lighting to match the outdoor lighting


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I ask the question Sub because i have had plants inside vegging under 18/6 or 24/0 and when i took them outside they started flowering because they thought they had been flipped due to the sunset and sunrise hours outside being closer to flowering light cycles. I guess they got confused.


I tried to ease them in by first changing the lights in the tent a little closer to the outside. Then they sat in pots in and out of the tent for a week then outside totally for two weeks more Al night, then transplanted them about a week maybe 10 days ago. I just saw the flowers start a couple days ago
just on the one plant the other three have not tried to flower yet…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)

The only problem is it will start to flower and after awhile will slow down because it wants to re-veg. So it can effect the harvest. really pissed me off the 1st time that happened because it caught me off guard.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

I think I’ll just let it ride. I am getting ready to clean the flower tent to put my veggie tent plants into flower but I don’t want to risk mixing them with the inside plants for fear of bringing in something in from outside detrimental to the tent. Not to mention its in a 25 gallon pot and already to tall for the tent


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think I’ll just let it ride. I am getting ready to clean the flower tent to put my veggie tent plants into flower but I don’t want to risk mixing them with the inside plants for fear of bringing in something in from outside detrimental to the tent. Not to mention its in a 25 gallon pot and already to tall for the tent


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I tried to ease them in by first changing the lights in the tent a little closer to the outside. Then they sat in pots in and out of the tent for a week then outside totally for two weeks more Al night, then transplanted them about a week maybe 10 days ago. I just saw the flowers start a couple days ago
> just on the one plant the other three have not tried to flower yet…





interesting

that is what’s puzzling , cause we know you were diligent about the whole light sensitivity schedule and tried to ease the plants into matching the inside lights to the outside lights

some plants are more sensitive to the changes

ive seen some straight sativas make flowers just like yours but they never really developed and the plants just keep on trucking without re-vegging and turn out ok

lets hope this one plant will do the same


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think I’ll just let it ride. I am getting ready to clean the flower tent to put my veggie tent plants into flower but I don’t want to risk mixing them with the inside plants for fear of bringing in something in from outside detrimental to the tent. Not to mention its in a 25 gallon pot and already to tall for the tent





I agree 100% with your decision


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> interesting
> 
> that is what’s puzzling , cause we know you were diligent about the whole light sensitivity schedule and tried to ease the plants into matching the inside lights to the outside lights
> 
> ...


I bet you got an auto seed in the pack LOL
I have gotten whole packs of seeds from breeder packs that were not what they said


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

Let it Ride


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I bet you got an auto seed in the pack LOL
> I have gotten whole packs of seeds from breeder packs that were not what they said




exactly

so yeah , wait and see , it’s all in the genes

aint growing weed fun!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> interesting
> 
> that is what’s puzzling , cause we know you were diligent about the whole light sensitivity schedule and tried to ease the plants into matching the inside lights to the outside lights
> 
> ...


Yes it would be great if it just kept flowering and a July harvest would be great but I’m expecting the worst just in case. I’m thankful that the other three haven’t started this funny business. And I will be turning on the inside flower tent soon again so I have backups. Even one dosidos in the tent and another good one so far outside. The dosidos have been a pain from the beginning. Had trouble getting the seed to crack it took me 10 seeds just to get three plants and they all look totally different one tall (the flowering one) one short also planted outside on my deck and one with thicker leaves still in the tent waiting for flower lights.


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 23, 2022)

Wow, dosidos seeds sounds a lot like bag seeds.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> I bet you got an auto seed in the pack LOL
> I have gotten whole packs of seeds from breeder packs that were not what they said


Could be, I hated these seeds. I think they were cursed from the beginning. I told ILGM about them. They offered me more seeds but I didn’t want seeds from their same stock. They weren’t cheap either but offered buy 10 get 10. Now I’m skeptical about the BOGO deals


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes it would be great if it just kept flowering and a July harvest would be great but I’m expecting the worst just in case. I’m thankful that the other three haven’t started this funny business. And I will be turning on the inside flower tent soon again so I have backups. Even one dosidos in the tent and another good one so far outside. The dosidos have been a pain from the beginning. Had trouble getting the seed to crack it took me 10 seeds just to get three plants and they all look totally different one tall (the flowering one) one short also planted outside on my deck and one with thicker leaves still in the tent waiting for flower lights.





it will be a good classroom experiment!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it will be a good classroom experiment!


Yes it will. At least it’s not spider mites “yet” sorry @CrashMagnet


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2022)

Lettem rock and roll. Gonna be fun.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes it will. At least it’s not spider mites “yet” sorry @CrashMagnet





let us please say a prayer for Brother CrashMagnet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

Thanks y’all. I feel better about the disaster now. At least my friends can enjoy this new issue now and I’m not alone…


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes it will. At least it’s not spider mites “yet” sorry @CrashMagnet


I have extras if you want some : )


----------



## bigsur51 (May 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have extras if you want some : )






I hope there is no extra charge for the mites?


(you are a good sport Mate!)


----------



## RosterMan (May 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> let us please say a prayer for Brother CrashMagnet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have extras if you want some : )


No thanks crash


----------



## joeb631a (May 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Other stuff going on. I’m embarrassed to introduce you to Ms ugly who today finally showing amber trichomes so I can get her ugly self out of the tent. She had a tough time with me neglecting to check her PH runoff before it was to late. She does I must say have a lot of heavy dense and sticky buds. Can’t wait to see her without those ugly calmag leaves.
> 
> View attachment 296969


"If no one loved ugly ,many would not be loved.."  Poet ,Electrician, Plumbers son . joeb631a


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 23, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> "If no one loved ugly ,many would not be loved.."  Poet ,Electrician, Plumbers son . joeb631a


ms ugly is on the drying rack. I have a feeling I will forget all about that ugliness very soon. Heaviest buds grown yet and sticky too just how I like them.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

hey there , how’s that smoke on Ms Ugly?


----------



## RosterMan (May 26, 2022)

Poor little Ugly weed LOL


----------



## Bubba (May 26, 2022)

Carty said:


> apologies Submarinegirl for yacking on your thread...  and YES... it IS the dang Happy Frog soil, I just gave all mine to Ladybug for her outdoor plants..  why you ask.   Grrrrrrr.   stunted growth, dries out overnight, plants do NOT like it.. some of my worst veg growth in years..  I spoke with the guy I got it from and he's been getting complaints.. I told him, don't sell it as an indoor soil used for containers..
> 
> I went to up pot 4 feminized plants stunted in this garbage.. 1 made it.   Never had this happen, as I removed the soil ball from the pot and went to set it down into the larger pot, it all crumbled, fell apart and exposed almost no roots.
> I was so pissed when it happened 3 out of 4 times.  stressing a plant like that this early, might as well move on.. I could hear the roots being ripped as it fell apart, what roots there were..  usually these pots are almost root bound at 3wks old and I have big big lovely plants..  these looked 10 days old at 21..
> ...


I use Ocean Forest for everything. Solo cup sprouts, pots everything. Thinking of going hydro, been meaning to build one like gmo has. Sam's Club has cheap totes.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (May 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes it would be great if it just kept flowering and a July harvest would be great but I’m expecting the worst just in case. I’m thankful that the other three haven’t started this funny business. And I will be turning on the inside flower tent soon again so I have backups. Even one dosidos in the tent and another good one so far outside. The dosidos have been a pain from the beginning. Had trouble getting the seed to crack it took me 10 seeds just to get three plants and they all look totally different one tall (the flowering one) one short also planted outside on my deck and one with thicker leaves still in the tent waiting for flower lights.


I grew 5 dosidos and other than 2, they all looked like different plants! Oddly, same taste and strength.

Bubba


----------



## ness (May 26, 2022)

Morning SubG and everyone.  Nice thread SG.  I have 4 plant I put outside, and they are in flowering already.  I was surprised cause I expected to harvest in Oct.  I hope everything works out with the 2 Gelato's, 2 Jack Herer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

Dang that dosidos tall as me that is flowering I think is a he/she or something as I saw what I believe to be male parts. If so I think this changes the whole thought about growing her out to see if she revegs. I think I should hack it out as my other three outside plants seem to be doing well and I don’t really want a bunch of seeds especially from that plant which I don’t trust the seeds.  @bigsur51 help


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

I do have another plant I’m the tent that I could replace her/it with. The other three plants are not flowering yet and I didn’t try to bust any of these to see if they were full of pollen yet but no knowing much about male plants I really don’t want to risk my other plants Which seem to be loving life outside. The need some food but it just stopped raining today. Plan to give them all a little sip tomorrow even tho the soil will probably still be wet.


----------



## Bubba (May 26, 2022)

I don't think those are male parts. Some appear to have pistols?


----------



## Bubba (May 26, 2022)

I've had random oversize calyx appearing at stem junctions, I think you are fine


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2022)

I agree with @Bubba. I don’t see a male flower on any of those pics.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

Well that’s good to hear


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

it all looks good!



and normal


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

The other plants don’t have the same look but they are also not in flower stage like this one.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> it all looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> and normal



Thanx big. Don’t know why I’m freaking. Probably because I have nothing else in bloom to compare it to. 

been doing some bending of some stems to get a good grow pattern going and some topping finally to control the height. Three of the four plants are over five foot high including the pot but I’m not worried yet gonna be a long summer and they need to spread out and up a bunch more. Sooooo glad its not a he/she. Thanx for responding big


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx big. Don’t know why I’m freaking. Probably because I have nothing else in bloom to compare it to.
> 
> been doing some bending of some stems to get a good grow pattern going and some topping finally to control the height. Three of the four plants are over five foot high including the pot but I’m not worried yet gonna be a long summer and they need to spread out and up a bunch more. Sooooo glad its not a he/she. Thanx for responding big


If they are 5 ft in May, those are gonna be trees by October.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> If they are 5 ft in May, those are gonna be trees by October.


I have a lot of shade. I’m thinking maybe a slower grow in my yard but I’m excited to have some bigger than my grow tent


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2022)

You will be able to put up a rope swing for the neighborhood kids…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You will be able to put up a rope swing for the neighborhood kids…


Oh no not that big. That’s funny


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You will be able to put up a rope swing for the neighborhood kids…






I tried to warn her about those trees

and because they have some shade , they will stretch even more and get taller

its gonna be a fun summer


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I tried to warn her about those trees
> 
> and because they have some shade , they will stretch even more and get taller
> 
> its gonna be a fun summer


I didn’t want to say that but you did. However, don’t mention the early flower stretch. @SubmarineGirl - you may need lumberjack spikes and a chainsaw…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I didn’t want to say that but you did. However, don’t mention the early flower stretch. @SubmarineGirl - you may need lumberjack spikes and a chainsaw…


Hey I’m all bout that lumberjack part


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey I’m all bout that lumberjack part


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 26, 2022)

Whew! A girl can really get caught up looking at lumberjacks on the internet. 
good night y’all I’m gonna dream about them trees and the lumberjacks


----------



## bigsur51 (May 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 298139



wow…is that a Case axe?

those are hard to find , but yeah , toughest steel around


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 298139


Hydra's gonna put that pic in his spank bank.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 298139


Uuhhhhm,  where did you get a picture of me.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

Sub girl loves the boys. Problem is so do those boys.


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang that dosidos tall as me that is flowering I think is a he/she or something as I saw what I believe to be male parts. If so I think this changes the whole thought about growing her out to see if she revegs. I think I should hack it out as my other three outside plants seem to be doing well and I don’t really want a bunch of seeds especially from that plant which I don’t trust the seeds.  @bigsur51 help View attachment 298120
> View attachment 298121
> View attachment 298122
> View attachment 298123
> ...


Swollen Calyxes not pollen sacs


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Late to the party as always , but the last to leave


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sub girl loves the boys. Problem is so do those boys.


At least they got the right parts and don’t have to hide anything like some of hoppers girls he posts.


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> At least they got the right parts and don’t have to hide anything like some of hoppers girls he posts.


But we all know ya want to LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Swollen Calyxes not pollen sacs


Don’t remember this on my prior plants. Maybe swollen Calyxes cause she just started blooming early. I’m gonna let her hang out then unless she misbehaves


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Don’t remember this on my prior plants. Maybe swollen Calyxes cause she just started blooming early. I’m gonna let her hang out then unless she misbehaves


She may be mixed up and still on the fence which gender she/he wants to be.
Have you discussed all the possible genders and things they can grow up to be lately
Have you had the talk LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

I have had plants look that way and even though they look like seeds being thrown its only goo filled sac not boy putty in there


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Oh brother worst ever video


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

hey Look





Is That Roster over there


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh brother worst ever video


Even worse


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Late to the party as always , but the last to leave


Ha ha ha ha


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Even worse



You are on fire today…


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

This one had a seed in it




Pull one of and see if there is fluid or an seed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> She may be mixed up and still on the fence which gender she/he wants to be.
> Have you discussed all the possible genders and things they can grow up to be lately
> Have you had the talk LOL


I guess I don’t know all the genders so I haven’t had ‘the talk’ I think she’s just a jezabelle ready to school me


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess I don’t know all the genders so I haven’t had ‘the talk’ I think she’s just a jezabelle ready to school me


Sounds Just like You


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

I here tell if you pull them off and eat them they are very good and sweet to the palette





CALYX


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess I don’t know all the genders so I haven’t had ‘the talk’ I think she’s just a jezabelle ready to school me


Gene(s) Loves Jezebel…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I here tell if you pull them off and eat them they are very good and sweet to the palette
> 
> View attachment 298166
> 
> CALYX


I have been known to dry and smoke them…


----------



## MechaniMan (May 27, 2022)

Same here, these have been here since early on but they have swollen up and doubled in size. They have been in flower for three and a half weeks


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

Hey guess what Im gonna have in a minute or two


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Same here, these have been here since early on but they have swollen up and doubled in size. They have been in flower for three and a half weeks


Yes indeed


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey guess what Im gonna have in a minute or two
> View attachment 298172


Better than a high fiber diet and ExLax…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> This one had a seed in it
> View attachment 298164
> 
> Pull one of and see if there is fluid or an seed
> View attachment 298165


What is supposed to be in there? Another flower? What will it be when it opens?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey guess what Im gonna have in a minute or two
> View attachment 298172


Stop it. I thought I finished those last night


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What is supposed to be in there? Another flower? What will it be when it opens?





there will be a pop quiz this afternoon





*Cannabis Calyxes: Do You Know The Most Resinous Part Of The Plant?*

HOW WELL DO YOU KNOW YOUR PLANT PARTS? TODAY’S CANNABIS ANATOMY LESSON IS ALL ABOUT THE CALYX, THE MOST RESIN-DENSE PART OF THE PLANT.










						Cannabis Calyxes: Do You Know The Most Resinous Part Of The Plant?
					

How well do you know your plant parts? Today’s cannabis anatomy lesson is all about the calyx, the most resin-dense part of the plant.




					herb.co


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> there will be a pop quiz this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well this totally makes sense as the buds are stacking really nice and these all over the plant in the next bud stack of that makes any sense at all. Don’t remember any other plants that showed so many large calyxes. Thanx for the birds and bees lesson big


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well this totally makes sense as the buds are stacking really nice and these all over the plant in the next bud stack of that makes any sense at all. Don’t remember any other plants that showed so many large calyxes. Thanx for the birds and bees lesson big


Oh yes Thanks Big LOL
Man again another Lady sweet on every word Big Speaks LOL
Where are you Shiloh


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> there will be a pop quiz this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*writing the important points on my palm in preparation for this afternoons quiz…


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)

wrong meme


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> wrong meme
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298175


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> This one had a seed in it
> View attachment 298164
> 
> Pull one of and see if there is fluid or an seed
> View attachment 298165


I pulled one and busted it open. There was magic in there


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

Check your PM Sub.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang that dosidos tall as me that is flowering I think is a he/she or something as I saw what I believe to be male parts. If so I think this changes the whole thought about growing her out to see if she revegs. I think I should hack it out as my other three outside plants seem to be doing well and I don’t really want a bunch of seeds especially from that plant which I don’t trust the seeds.  @bigsur51 help View attachment 298120
> View attachment 298121
> View attachment 298122
> View attachment 298123
> ...


Anybody ever tell you that you've got a sexy finger?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Anybody ever tell you that you've got a sexy finger?


Yes I get told that a lot


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Anybody ever tell you that you've got a sexy finger?




its that dirt under the nail that does it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> its that dirt under the nail that does it


some like me dig a little dirt under them nails


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

Bet ya dont like your Doctors finger Hippie.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bet ya dont like your Doctors finger Hippie.


You r correct.


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

Morning SubG got the coffee on. 


 Enjoy


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> some like me dig a little dirt under them nails


Gotta dig to get that dig…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning SubG got the coffee on. View attachment 298274
> Enjoy


Morning ness. My coffee is on too. moving a bit slow this morning but I’m sure I’ll catch up. Suppose to be mid 80s and sunny and that alright by me. Have a sweet day


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Morning ness. My coffee is on too. moving a bit slow this morning but I’m sure I’ll catch up. Suppose to be mid 80s and sunny and that alright by me. Have a sweet day



Thank you I will.  We have beautiful mornings, but the afternoons are hot.  I received my beans yesterday from Weedseedexpress.  I just got 5 seeds and no stickers.  I like my stickers.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I pulled one and busted it open. There was magic in there


What did you find in the swollen calyx? I busted one of mine open also and found what I thought was a tiny seed but after doing some research I think it was just the ovule.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bet ya dont like your Doctors finger Hippie.


Wouldn't know. I'll tell you like I told him, "Hippie don't play that shit"!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> What did you find in the swollen calyx? I busted one of mine open also and found what I thought was a tiny seed but after doing some research I think it was just the ovule.


Nothing identifIsabel no seed for sure. Only magic


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looking good, SubGal. Nice looking plants and a sexy hand to boot!
> 
> I just noticed; Pute and me are the only ones that don't have one of those pretty yellow banners on our avatars. I feel so inferior......


Me too ..


----------



## Hippie420 (May 28, 2022)

^^^Better get your best but pic in the contest! I think there's still time.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

Got a little fence put around my newly planted eggplants today. The rabbits took out my first crop that I babied for weeks inside. I know they could still squeeze in there to feed but I’m hoping they will get the message…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

So I planned to give my outside plants some veg nutes tomorrow. Should I feed that one girl in flower with some flower nutes?  I don’t know if she will stay in flower, gonna be a hot summer I think…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I planned to give my outside plants some veg nutes tomorrow. Should I feed that one girl in flower with some flower nutes?  I don’t know if she will stay in flower, gonna be a hot summer I think…


I don’t have any experience in revegging plants outside other than my rooted clone-to-flowering experiment but my flowering clones have been outside for about 2 and a half weeks and they don’t appear to be revegging at all. The females are continuing to flower and seeds are forming in the buds. There are a lot of variables including the fact that the females are pollinated(which yours will not be) but I figured I would give you anecdotally pertinent feedback. We are now at about 15 hours of daylight outside. They were put outside at about 14 hrs 20 minutes of sunlight.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I planned to give my outside plants some veg nutes tomorrow. Should I feed that one girl in flower with some flower nutes?  I don’t know if she will stay in flower, gonna be a hot summer I think…




I would feed her the same as the others…the plant will uptake what it wants

also , it should be about time to give everyone a shot of Spinosad….I’ve hit mine three times  , one cannot use to much


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I would feed her the same as the others…the plant will uptake what it wants
> 
> also , it should be about time to give everyone a shot of Spinosad….I’ve hit mine three times  , one cannot use to much


Thanx big. Been using the spinosad  Seeing only good bugs so far. Will hit the flowering plant with the veg nutes like the others


----------



## MechaniMan (May 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t have any experience in revegging plants outside other than my rooted clone-to-flowering experiment but my flowering clones have been outside for about 2 and a half weeks and they don’t appear to be revegging at all. The females are continuing to flower and seeds are forming in the buds. There are a lot of variables including the fact that the females are pollinated(which yours will not be) but I figured I would give you anecdotally pertinent feedback. We are now at about 15 hours of daylight outside. They were put outside at about 14 hrs 20 minutes of sunlight.


This is interesting, I have to start soaking up some of these outside grow journals before I attempt it.

What do you consider hours of  light outside? This is something I need to know too because I have read that even cloud cover can count as Darkness.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 28, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> This is interesting, I have to start soaking up some of these outside grow journals before I attempt it.
> 
> What do you consider hours of  light outside? This is something I need to know too because I have read that even cloud cover can count as Darkness.






interesting indeed

look up civil , nautical , and astronomical twilight


----------



## pute (May 28, 2022)

Love the long days


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> This is interesting, I have to start soaking up some of these outside grow journals before I attempt it.
> 
> What do you consider hours of  light outside? This is something I need to know too because I have read that even cloud cover can count as Darkness.


I went to a website that gives sunrise, sunset hours. Clouds are not darkness. Plants outside will behave like plants in nature do because they are not under artificial lighting. You lack the control over the environment outside. That is the big difference between indoor and outdoor. But they are plants and will grow naturally. I haven’t grown the trees @bigsur51 grows outside but to get a decent grow outside isn’t rocket science. It is farming(which is more important than rocket science). The more you put into them, the better fruit you harvest.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 29, 2022)

Yessssirrr!, I will respond to this shortly. They make this seem like it's a lot more difficult than it actually is, how else do you justify selling seeds for 10 to $15 a piece.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

The difficulty comes in maximizing your quality and yield. Anyone can grow plants but it is an art form to grow beautiful plants. However, a lot of growing beautiful plants depends on genetics too which is why people pay $10 or more per seed. I am not an artist, just a hobbyist with some of the tools I need to grow pretty good buds.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Dont forget


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Love the long days


Me too. I can actually stay awake past 8:00


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Dont forget
> View attachment 298414


I pictured @bigsur51 looking older and having different plumbing…


----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I pictured @bigsur51 looking older and having different plumbing…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

I picture all of y’all looking like this. Something about this guy is kinda cute tho To me  anywaze


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 298421
> View attachment 298422
> View attachment 298423


Thanx for the coffee boys tho big


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I pictured @bigsur51 looking older and having different plumbing…


That is what is so great about the web , One can be who ever they want to be LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx for the coffee boys tho big


I notice Bigsur is the only one who gets the extra heart at the end LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 298424
> 
> I picture all of y’all looking like this. Something about this guy is kinda cute tho To me  anywaze


I have a full head of lush brown hair still, No dye club for men either LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I notice Bigsur is the only one who gets the extra heart at the end LOL View attachment 298425


That’s cause I don’t have a triple heart emoji


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s cause I don’t have a triple heart emoji


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

@bigsur51 i stole rosters heart and am giving it to you…


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @bigsur51 i stole rosters heart and am giving it to you…
> View attachment 298430


Im use to that by now LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

But Come on Man admit it, you and I would have hit it off if we were both not married


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But Come on Man admit it, you and I would have hit it off if we were both not married View attachment 298433


Apples and oranges roster. I think we still hit it off…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That is what is so great about the web , One can be who ever they want to be LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


>



@RosterMan and @TheBlackHydra - is this is your song or maybe the theme from Sybil?


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> @RosterMan and @TheBlackHydra - is this is your song or maybe the theme from Sybil?


----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx for the coffee boys tho big





my pleasure


its only fair eh


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pleasure
> 
> 
> its only fair eh


Pulled out your late night self pleasure Pics did we Big?
LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Pulled out your late night self pleasure Pics did we Big?
> LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

@bigsur51 that Josie seed you gifted me is gonna make a good stinky plant I think. Can already smell it from 3ft away and every time I go up the steps. Can’t imagine what it’s gonna smell like in flower… I’ve been wanting a good stinky plant to try too. I cloned a few of my trimmings when I transplanted my four outside plants into their pots to give away. The Josie clones are bulky with healthy stem just like mom As compared to the dosidos. I decided to keep a couple of the Josie clones just in case I love the plant.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 298443


Id do her either face she was making she would be facing the other way anyway.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @bigsur51 that Josie seed you gifted me is gonna make a good stinky plant I think. Can already smell it from 3ft away and every time I go up the steps. Can’t imagine what it’s gonna smell like in flower… I’ve been wanting a good stinky plant to try too. I cloned a few of my trimmings when I transplanted my four outside plants into their pots to give away. The Josie clones are bulky with healthy stem just like mom As compared to the dosidos. I decided to keep a couple of the Josie clones just in case I love the plant.
> View attachment 298444
> View attachment 298445


Healthy


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Oh and Sexy Hand Baby LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @bigsur51 that Josie seed you gifted me is gonna make a good stinky plant I think. Can already smell it from 3ft away and every time I go up the steps. Can’t imagine what it’s gonna smell like in flower… I’ve been wanting a good stinky plant to try too. I cloned a few of my trimmings when I transplanted my four outside plants into their pots to give away. The Josie clones are bulky with healthy stem just like mom As compared to the dosidos. I decided to keep a couple of the Josie clones just in case I love the plant.
> View attachment 298444
> View attachment 298445


I imagined your thumb would be green. Cue roster and his photo editing prowess…

nice looking plant.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I imagined your thumb would be green. Cue roster and his photo editing prowess…
> 
> nice looking plant.


Thank you OF


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I imagined your thumb would be green. Cue roster and his photo editing prowess…
> 
> nice looking plant.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

That could be a new forum pic for her LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @bigsur51 that Josie seed you gifted me is gonna make a good stinky plant I think. Can already smell it from 3ft away and every time I go up the steps. Can’t imagine what it’s gonna smell like in flower… I’ve been wanting a good stinky plant to try too. I cloned a few of my trimmings when I transplanted my four outside plants into their pots to give away. The Josie clones are bulky with healthy stem just like mom As compared to the dosidos. I decided to keep a couple of the Josie clones just in case I love the plant.
> View attachment 298444
> View attachment 298445








the Josie is Original Diesel x Triangle Kush

so yeah , should be a stinky one , fuely , solventy , with some dank earthy undertones

it will be interesting to see what side of the line the Josie follows

cheers
big











						Goat And Monkey Seeds - Josie {FEM} [6pk] | Seeds Here Now
					

Goat and Monkey Seeds - Josie




					seedsherenow.com


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 298451


I cropped it down so it would fit better


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there , how’s that smoke on Ms Ugly?


I’m just about to try her. Put a nice big bud on the tray for next rolling will let you know.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I cropped it down so it would fit better
> View attachment 298455


2 green thumbs up!


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Ok I forgot Big was posting The rest of us must just be Wood LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> 2 green thumbs up!


heck I may use it as mine LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ok I forgot Big was posting The rest of us must just be Wood LOL


Morning, wood…


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

even better


----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ok I forgot Big was posting The rest of us must just be Wood LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That could be a new forum pic for her LOL


At least SubGal won't melt down on ya.


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 298460


Come on Man We all know That is Karven


----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Come on Man We all know That is Karven




ya mean this Karven?


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> even better
> View attachment 298458


Ok I kinda like it… I’m saving it to remember you


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Ok I kinda like it… I’m saving it to remember you


Remember Me?
Am I going someplace LOL


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> At least SubGal won't melt down on ya.


Ah Ha I see it now True very true


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Remember Me?
> Am I going someplace LOL


Maybe or maybe not one never knows these things but you made my memory book anyway


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe or maybe not one never knows these things but you made my memory book anyway


My memory book keeps losing pages…


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe or maybe not one never knows these things but you made my memory book anyway


You will NEVER forget Roster


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My memory book keeps losing pages…


Mine too OF


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine too OF


Who is OF?


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Who is OF?


You Old Fart of course


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You Old Fart of course


What is a fart? That page is missing. Toot toot splat…


----------



## boo (May 29, 2022)

the expelling of volatile gaseous material from ones rectum...if said fart is wet or has solids in it we call that a reggie...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Who is OF?


That would be you {O=old& F=Fogey}. I tried to make a shortcut but I guess by having to explain the punchline it didn’t work out for me. 


oldfogey8 said:


> Who is OF?


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

boo said:


> the expelling of volatile gaseous material from ones rectum...if said fart is wet or has solids in it we call that a reggie...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That would be you {O=old& F=Fogey}. I tried to make a shortcut but I guess by having to explain the punchline it didn’t work out for me.


I was trying to be funny. My screen name is old fogey but I am not really that old. or senile for that matter. Just my dad humor kicking in which doesn’t go over well with my kids or my wife. But I try…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

boo said:


> the expelling of volatile gaseous material from ones rectum...if said fart is wet or has solids in it we call that a reggie...


Wet or solids in a fart is known as a ‘shart’ in these parts. It is a melding of terms…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was trying to be funny. My screen name is old fogey but I am not really that old. or senile for that matter. Just my dad humor kicking in which doesn’t go over well with my kids or my wife. But I try…


wow senile… I’m not senile yet I guess either  or maybe I am just a little. How young a fella are you?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

I clock in at 57 but feel 87…


----------



## boo (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I clock in at 57 but feel 87…


some days I feel just the opposite, today not so much...I consider it a shart if there's any quantity, a reggie just lets you know you have an issue down there...you can stll be mobile with a reggie but not a shart...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

boo said:


> some days I feel just the opposite, today not so much...I consider it a shart if there's any quantity, a reggie just lets you know you have an issue down there...you can stll be mobile with a reggie but not a shart...


Any leakage at all is an issue for me. For example, say I had an audience with the pope…


----------



## JoseyWales (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey friends. Decided to start a thread so I can look back in time and also so I can ask questions and keep them with my garden notes keeping them more organized.
> today was the day I transferred my outdoor plants to their big girl pots. They have been spending their days and nights the last couple weeks getting use to the outdoors. Noticed that I had ordered 25 gal cloth pots but 20 gallon showed up. They were a nice size and fit the hot water heater drain pans I got for the two that sit on the deck. I ended up using a mix of happy frog which they were already planted in along with equal parts or organic soil and a bag of perlite in each pot. After potting I gave them all a nice drink actually two whole water cans of fresh plain PH water. None of the pots had run off but I thought that was enough for today. I did top them all and clean them up on the bottom but I may be doing a bit more. I love the way they look in the yard. I opted not to put one by the stairs on the one neighbor side as they have a lot of outdoor parties and thought just moving that one to the other side would be more incognito for what I’ve got going on in my yard. I planted one my my marigold rack and put a little pot of marigolds in each pot (that was Big’s advice)
> View attachment 296955
> View attachment 296956
> ...


Way cool, I bet they look like this, I ca


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Way cool, I bet they look like this, I caView attachment 298507


Probably not what she wants…

Nice trees though Josey. Yours?


----------



## JoseyWales (May 29, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Probably not what she wants…
> 
> Nice trees though Josey. Yours?


Ya, 2 years ago She was over 10 feet. I called her Proud Mary.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 29, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Way cool, I bet they look like this, I caView attachment 298507


Well at first glance I wouldn’t think that was a cannabis plant. But I’ll bet the smell would give it away depending on the strain. They look great. I have a pretty private back yard and four plants are allowed but I’m still a bit afraid for some reason. Still I like to live on the edge a little and wouldn’t mind seeing a big outdoor grow. This is my first outdoor grow and maybe I should have topped them sooner but I felt so free outside the tent and kept letting it grow a bit taller


----------



## pute (May 29, 2022)

Nice tree Josey


----------



## JoseyWales (May 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well at first glance I wouldn’t think that was a cannabis plant. But I’ll bet the smell would give it away depending on the strain. They look great. I have a pretty private back yard and four plants are allowed but I’m still a bit afraid for some reason. Still I like to live on the edge a little and wouldn’t mind seeing a big outdoor grow. This is my first outdoor grow and maybe I should have topped them sooner but I felt so free outside the tent and kept letting it grow a bit taller


This will be my third year outside, each year I learned more and I keep good notes. I have a lot of fun with my garden navigating through bugs, rain, powdery mildew, bud rot in late September.  This year I'm going to grow 6 in 50 gal bags and will  top my plants. Remember the bigger the bag the taller the tree, wind is a factor. My neighbor wants me to help him this year, talk about the blind leading the blind. The good folks here at the passion are just great. I hope you have good luck and have some fun.


----------



## JoseyWales (May 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Nice tree Josey


Thank you.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

I guess I need to look at your good notes  I really don’t want 10ft but I’ll take it if it’s healthy. I know I will run into problems too but I do keep a close eye on them so I hope to catch problems as they come along hoping it won’t be to late as always stressing the entire time when I screw up... I do plan to top soon to get them filled out and growing with a reasonable growth pattern. We get very hot and humid weather here and I fight the bugs in my vegetable garden so I’m sure I see some of those bugs that also enjoy cannabis. Also have have a tremendous amount of shade in my yard good for the electric bill but maybe the plant would do better with more sun. They all see a bit of sunshine in their day and seem to be doing ok so far. In fact they might enjoy the shade who knows. I had planned for two of the plants to be planted directly in the dirt but changed my mind to 25 gallon pots in the last minute in case for some reason I would need to move them. I have two on the deck in drip pans and the other two sitting directly on the ground under a 100 year oak tree. I’m hoping that the shade will help with humidity issues. How tall do you think your plants will get in those 50 gal bags. you appear to have sun all day there in that spot. How often do you water in the hot summer and where abouts you live in the world. Good luck as well on your summer grow


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Ya, 2 years ago She was over 10 feet. I called her Proud Mary.


I would have called her sequoia…


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

Morning SubG have a happy Memorial Day are you having company today?  Not me.  Just another peaceful day here.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning SubG have a happy Memorial Day are you having company today?  Not me.  Just another peaceful day here.


Good morning ness. No company planned but that could always change. I’m hoping that everyone is having fun enjoying their day without us . Nice and peaceful here too. Plan on doing transplanting of inside pots getting ready for flower and putting my last drying clone plant GDP into jars. Should fill a couple of quart jars to add to my stash. Hope your day stays peaceful


----------



## JoseyWales (May 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess I need to look at your good notes  I really don’t want 10ft but I’ll take it if it’s healthy. I know I will run into problems too but I do keep a close eye on them so I hope to catch problems as they come along hoping it won’t be to late as always stressing the entire time when I screw up... I do plan to top soon to get them filled out and growing with a reasonable growth pattern. We get very hot and humid weather here and I fight the bugs in my vegetable garden so I’m sure I see some of those bugs that also enjoy cannabis. Also have have a tremendous amount of shade in my yard good for the electric bill but maybe the plant would do better with more sun. They all see a bit of sunshine in their day and seem to be doing ok so far. In fact they might enjoy the shade who knows. I had planned for two of the plants to be planted directly in the dirt but changed my mind to 25 gallon pots in the last minute in case for some reason I would need to move them. I have two on the deck in drip pans and the other two sitting directly on the ground under a 100 year oak tree. I’m hoping that the shade will help with humidity issues. How tall do you think your plants will get in those 50 gal bags. you appear to have sun all day there in that spot. How often do you water in the hot summer and where abouts you live in the world. Good luck as well on your summer grow


Bags are a smart move, you can move them around for sun and shade place them close to the house in extrem wind. I live near Boston Ma and use about 24 gallons a day in the morning.  On 90 degree days i have to water again around 3pm the plants aveage between 8 and 10 feet.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

Wish I could do that. Texas frowns on pot trees.
That's why I grow Autos outside. Short and easy to conceal.
Plus I grow for personal only and don't smoke enough to grow that much at a time.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish I could do that. Texas frowns on pot trees.
> That's why I grow Autos outside. Short and easy to conceal.


No making fun of things that are short Here


----------



## pute (May 30, 2022)

Looks like those pots need water twice a day.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks like those pots need water twice a day.


I would hook up an auto water system, would be a PIA doing it everyday


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Bags are a smart move, you can move them around for sun and shade place them close to the house in extrem wind. I live near Boston Ma and use about 24 gallons a day in the morning.  On 90 degree days i have to water again around 3pm the plants aveage between 8 and 10 feet. View attachment 298568
> View attachment 298566


Do you pahk ya cah in the hahvahd yahd?

I am near Woo-stah. Late flower season is a ***** in the northeast. My outdoor plants are kept under 6 feet and some of the severe t storm winds have knocked them over. I am sure the airfoil coefficient on 10 ft sequoia’s is much higher.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Bags are a smart move, you can move them around for sun and shade place them close to the house in extrem wind. I live near Boston Ma and use about 24 gallons a day in the morning.  On 90 degree days i have to water again around 3pm the plants aveage between 8 and 10 feet. View attachment 298568
> View attachment 298566


I figured you had to use a lot of water especially in that sunshine. The larger bag should help this year but would surly be harder to move around. I’m sure I will use a lot of water too as all my deck plants need daily watering  I hope you keep an update post now and then so I can watch your grow. I’m open for any outdoor tips you have in your notebook


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish I could do that. Texas frowns on pot trees.
> That's why I grow Autos outside. Short and easy to conceal.
> Plus I grow for personal only and don't smoke enough to grow that much at a time.


Here in Massachsetts, plants are supposed to be inaccessible to the public. My security system is my barking dog alarm and if that fails, me so I figure I am within the law.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Here in Massachsetts, plants are supposed to be inaccessible to the public. My security system is my barking dog alarm and if that fails, me so I figure I am within the law.


Is there a plant limit there?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Here in Massachsetts, plants are supposed to be inaccessible to the public. My security system is my barking dog alarm and if that fails, me so I figure I am within the law.


Mine are in my fenced in backyard one of my neighbors has a privacy fence and never come out of his house. The other, we share a rail fence with wire to keep our dogs in so you can see the plants from that side. Although I didn’t plant any plants on that side of the yard, once they get some height they will probably be more noticeable. I don’t worry about my neighbors as much as their party guests I don’t know. I try to keep it on the lowdown very few people know I grow and I’d like to keep it that way.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is there a plant limit there?


6 per person but it is capped at 12 per household. Or that’s what it was last time I looked.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine are in my fenced in backyard one of my neighbors has a privacy fence and never come out of his house. The other, we share a rail fence with wire to keep our dogs in so you can see the plants from that side. Although I didn’t plant any plants on that side of the yard, once they get some height they will probably be more noticeable. I don’t worry about my neighbors as much as their party guests I don’t know. I try to keep it on the lowdown very few people know I grow and I’d like to keep it that way.


Keeping it secret is key. When I grow outside, late flower time is pretty stressful. The smell gives me away and I have some neighbors I don’t trust(one with a methhead loser daughter)…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

In Michigan, they can't be seen from a joining property or road, and they've got to be fenced on five sides and secured with a lock and key. Mine were in a 6'X8'X32' "pot pen", wrapped on the sides with opaque plastic sheathing, and secured with the tiniest, cheapest little lock that I could find. Passed a HEMP* raid, but I know the chintzy lock made 'em laugh.

*HEMP stands for Help Eradicate Marijuana Planting. Dudes came in like gangbusters. All vehicles were unmarked except for the MSP SUV with a bite-bite dog. Had their little blue gloves on and were prepared to jerk my babies and drag my fanny to jail. A Med card saved my butt.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> In Michigan, they can't be seen from a joining property or road, and they've got to be fenced on five sides and secured with a lock and key. Mine were in a 6'X8'X32' "pot pen", wrapped on the sides with opaque plastic sheathing, and secured with the tiniest, cheapest little lock that I could find. Passed a HEMP* raid, but I know the chintzy lock made 'em laugh.
> 
> *HEMP stands for Help Eradicate Marijuana Planting. Dudes came in like gangbusters. All vehicles were unmarked except for the MSP SUV with a bite-bite dog. Had their little blue gloves on and were prepared to jerk my babies and drag my fanny to jail. A Med card saved my butt.


Mass is similar but I try to use stealth instead. I am not really within the law…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

I was. The whole gang of 'em headed out back except for one that saw me standing in the window watching him. He heads for my front door and I beat him to it. 
"Can I help you"
"Yeah, we had a fly over report that you were growing marijuana in your back yard."
"Yep"
"You gotta card?"
"Yep"
"Can I see it?"
"Yep"
I close the door in his face and get my card and driver's license and take 'em back out to show him.
"How many plants you got out there?"
"You tell me. You've got six guys out there. Surely you got one that can count."
He smiles and says, "You're allowed 12. Why do you only have 9?"
"That's all I need."
"Well, OK Mr. Hippie. Sorry for the inconvenience."


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I was. The whole gang of 'em headed out back except for one that saw me standing in the window watching him. He heads for my front door and I beat him to it.
> "Can I help you"
> "Yeah, we had a fly over report that you were growing marijuana in your back yard."
> "Yep"
> ...


Last time I had a fly over Bastard came at 4am in the morn and Locked my azz up


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Full on storm troopers repelling down from the choppers
with machine guns


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

They weighed wet plants with root balls


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Had to call in my special Uncle 
Did I tell ya he knows people LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Full on storm troopers repelling down from the choppers
> with machine guns


“…And said watch him folks 'cause he's a thouroughly dangerous man”

CDB


----------



## JoseyWales (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Do you pahk ya cah in the hahvahd yahd?
> 
> I am near Woo-stah. Late flower season is a ***** in the northeast. My outdoor plants are kept under 6 feet and some of the severe t storm winds have knocked them over. I am sure the airfoil coefficient on 10 ft sequoia’s is much higher.


Next time I get wind I'll show you folks what I do, easy trick.


----------



## JoseyWales (May 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is there a plant limit there?


Each person is allowed 3 in veg and 3 in flower 12 total per household.


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> “…And said watch him folks 'cause he's a thouroughly dangerous man”
> 
> CDB


They had me Hog tied in a flash the 2 taser guns helped them a bit


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Each person is allowed 3 in veg and 3 in flower 12 total per household.


I know where you live LOL, but is anything really legal, they will get you if they chose to


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

I watch them drop a bag of snow just to add to my charges
That was thrown out at a evidence hearing I caught them on my video cams 
Help me win my case pretty much


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I watch them drop a bag of snow just to add to my charges
> That was thrown out at a evidence hearing I caught them on my video cams
> Help me win my case pretty much


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I know where you live LOL, but is anything really legal, they will get you if they chose to


The grow store sells clones near me I asked how they could have so many and sell them. The guy working there told me that there is some loophole that they are not considered illegal plants till they have more than 3.5% THC which is when they are in flower. going with that concept anything in veg doesn’t count? Well I’m just going on one guys opinion from a grow store. My state doesn’t  distinguish   Between veg and flower. Perhaps they will figure that out…


----------



## JoseyWales (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wish I could do that. Texas frowns on pot trees.
> That's why I grow Autos outside. Short and easy to conceal.
> Plus I grow for personal only and don't smoke enough to grow that much at a time.


Yeah the wifes a chimminey for sure. We don't sell it, when folks ask we give it away. As you know I was ripped on my 1st year out, and last years should last us till October when the next harvest is do. It's much cheaper than buying it and we know what's in it. Kids are dieing from fentanyl added to weed they buy on the street. My Bruce Banner got great reviews form folks who think it's dispensary quality. I'm hoping i can do that again this year.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Yeah the wifes a chimminey for sure. We don't sell it, when folks ask we give it away. As you know I was ripped on my 1st year out, and last years should last us till October when the next harvest is do. It's much cheaper than buying it and we know what's in it. Kids are dieing from fentanyl added to weed they buy on the street. My Bruce Banner got great reviews form folks who think it's dispensary quality. I'm hoping i can do that again this year.


Yep. Selling it is when flying under the radar goes out the window. I think my kids were selling mine to their friends(which I told them not to do). And that was before recreational was legal. Dummies…


----------



## JoseyWales (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I know where you live LOL, but is anything really legal, they will get you if they chose to


Hell, they can come take me away I'm good with that, shit I can have three meals a day some peace and quite, I might even have sex it's been so long. Hook me up Dano.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yep. Selling it is when flying under the radar goes out the window. I think my kids were selling mine to their friends(which I told them not to do). And that was before recreational was legal. Dummies…


We give some away but ours is just for personal use. Yeah, not to smart kids selling it to their friends for sure


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> ****, they can come take me away I'm good with that, shit I can have three meals a day some peace and quite, I might even have sex it's been so long. Hook me up Dano.


I know someone here that will be your celly


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

The worst part is that someone from another forum who I thought was a tight friend
Dimed me, he said I was making fun of him too much.
Said he did it as a joke , I still want to meet that ********


----------



## JoseyWales (May 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I know someone here that will be your celly


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We give some away but ours is just for personal use. Yeah, not to smart kids selling it to their friends for sure


Pretty sure all their friends got a tour of the tent. Our house was the place they all hung out. I preferred having my kids at home instead of out buying weed and god knows what else from god knows who…


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 30, 2022)

I don't smoke enough to use 5% of what I've been growing. I give almost all of it away. At least I have been. Not sure I have enough friends who smoke for what I'm drying now. My wife's professor friends are supposedly a bunch of stoners, though. They might take up the slack. 

Going to keep the plant count under five from now on. Never been much for toeing the line, I just don't know what to do with all the extra weed.


----------



## boo (May 30, 2022)

do what I do crash, find some kind folk and share the excess...I made serious bank back in the day so now I grow 12 plants and give 10 away, keeping what I deem the best...gives me a good feeling to know I am giving relief and enjoyment to those not as fortunate as myself...it comes back 10 fold...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

Well I finally was able to transplant my inside plants in pots and got them into the tent. Oh my I should have topped them sooner. Ended up folding some of the stems down supercropping two of the tall ones in hopes to fill up the screen for flower. It is a real site now tho with those bent stems jammed under the net. I hope in the next few days I will see those tops coming thru again. Also got a little over two quart jars of dried weed from the last plant drying on the rack from the clone of GDP. (I never weigh it, I see no point…) maybe 4 oz or so. And a couple more jars to add to my stash.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

Oh @bigsur51 Ms ugly the clone from the GG#4 is just awesome. I’m enjoying some of it now “Precured” taste and smell better then her mother plant. Maybe it was all that ugly that made it so good


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

I'll be right over. Pop one of those GDP jars open


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'll be right over. Pop one of those GDP jars open


You are welcome  the jar is open


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Woohoo Everybody in The Jar


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> “…And said watch him folks 'cause he's a thouroughly dangerous man”
> 
> CDB


"Well, he's a friend of them long haired, hippy-type, pinko fags!
I betchya he's even got a commie flag
tacked up on the wall inside of his garage."


----------



## RosterMan (May 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> "Well, he's a friend of them long haired, hippy-type, pinko fags!
> I betchya he's even got a commie flag
> tacked up on the wall inside of his garage."


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> "Well, he's a friend of them long haired, hippy-type, pinko fags!
> I betchya he's even got a commie flag
> tacked up on the wall inside of his garage."


He voted for George McGovern for president


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey friends. Decided to start a thread so I can look back in time and also so I can ask questions and keep them with my garden notes keeping them more organized.
> today was the day I transferred my outdoor plants to their big girl pots. They have been spending their days and nights the last couple weeks getting use to the outdoors. Noticed that I had ordered 25 gal cloth pots but 20 gallon showed up. They were a nice size and fit the hot water heater drain pans I got for the two that sit on the deck. I ended up using a mix of happy frog which they were already planted in along with equal parts or organic soil and a bag of perlite in each pot. After potting I gave them all a nice drink actually two whole water cans of fresh plain PH water. None of the pots had run off but I thought that was enough for today. I did top them all and clean them up on the bottom but I may be doing a bit more. I love the way they look in the yard. I opted not to put one by the stairs on the one neighbor side as they have a lot of outdoor parties and thought just moving that one to the other side would be more incognito for what I’ve got going on in my yard. I planted one my my marigold rack and put a little pot of marigolds in each pot (that was Big’s advice)
> View attachment 296955
> View attachment 296956
> ...


That looked great Sub Girl.

What's the go with the Marigolds?

Cheers,
Muggy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

MuggyWeather said:


> That looked great Sub Girl.
> 
> What's the go with the Marigolds?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the kind comment. Well big told me that planting marigolds around the plants will help keep the bugs away. I happened to have some planted in little pots so I let them grow under the weed plants in hopes it would help. This is my first outdoor grow so I’m expecting bugs as I have them in my vegetable garden…
‘do you have anything growing?
cheers to you as well


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

I grow Marigolds around all my veggies and plants and it works. Been doing it for yrs


----------



## Hippie420 (May 30, 2022)

Yoop swore by it, indoors or out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I grow Marigolds around all my veggies and plants and it works. Been doing it for yrs


Trying it out this year myself. Something is eating a few of the seedlings I planted though…


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

Morning oldfogery8 
Yup I'm in on the Marigolds would hurt.  Plus, there a pretty little plant.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well I finally was able to transplant my inside plants in pots and got them into the tent. Oh my I should have topped them sooner. Ended up folding some of the stems down supercropping two of the tall ones in hopes to fill up the screen for flower. It is a real site now tho with those bent stems jammed under the net. I hope in the next few days I will see those tops coming thru again. Also got a little over two quart jars of dried weed from the last plant drying on the rack from the clone of GDP. (I never weigh it, I see no point…) maybe 4 oz or so. And a couple more jars to add to my stash.
> View attachment 298590



Way to go Subbie.  Real sweet.   I'm a smoking and I can't wait until I get a stash going.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

ness said:


> Way to go Subbie.  Real sweet.   I'm a smoking and I can't wait until I get a stash going.


Good morning ness. Thank you it does feel good having a few jars filled up. I love how they look almost as much as smoking out of them. Hope your day is sunny and bright


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

Well as much as I say I don’t like clones after my last clone grow, I can’t seem to quit making them and I guess I’m pretty good at it as they all seem to make it. I put some in cups that had beautiful roots yesterday. Let them live in the veg tent till I find homes for them. Also have some in the tiny greenhouse as I decided to make a few more when I trimmed back the house plants that I put in the tent. This will give my friends a choice of 4 strands. The problem is there are not many that know I grow and I wanna keep it that way. I’m sure if someone grows out one of my GDP, they will be back for more and maybe tell their friends.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well as much as I say I don’t like clones after my last clone grow, I can’t seem to quit making them and I guess I’m pretty good at it as they all seem to make it. I put some in cups that had beautiful roots yesterday. Let them live in the veg tent till I find homes for them. Also have some in the tiny greenhouse as I decided to make a few more when I trimmed back the house plants that I put in the tent. This will give my friends a choice of 4 strands. The problem is there are not many that know I grow and I wanna keep it that way. I’m sure if someone grows out one of my GDP, they will be back for more and maybe tell their friends.
> View attachment 298654
> View attachment 298655



Geez you sure got them all over the place.  Have fun.


----------



## ness (May 31, 2022)

Clones are fun.  I'll be working on clones next year.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well as much as I say I don’t like clones after my last clone grow, I can’t seem to quit making them and I guess I’m pretty good at it as they all seem to make it. I put some in cups that had beautiful roots yesterday. Let them live in the veg tent till I find homes for them. Also have some in the tiny greenhouse as I decided to make a few more when I trimmed back the house plants that I put in the tent. This will give my friends a choice of 4 strands. The problem is there are not many that know I grow and I wanna keep it that way. I’m sure if someone grows out one of my GDP, they will be back for more and maybe tell their friends.
> View attachment 298654
> View attachment 298655


Could you gift them to the dispensary that sells clones? I would bet they would love some nice genetics and they may give you a ‘rain check’ for some future clones from them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well as much as I say I don’t like clones after my last clone grow, I can’t seem to quit making them and I guess I’m pretty good at it as they all seem to make it. I put some in cups that had beautiful roots yesterday. Let them live in the veg tent till I find homes for them. Also have some in the tiny greenhouse as I decided to make a few more when I trimmed back the house plants that I put in the tent. This will give my friends a choice of 4 strands. The problem is there are not many that know I grow and I wanna keep it that way. I’m sure if someone grows out one of my GDP, they will be back for more and maybe tell their friends.
> View attachment 298654
> View attachment 298655


And cloning is kind of an addiction. I need none but seem to keep making them too…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Could you gift them to the dispensary that sells clones? I would bet they would love some nice genetics and they may give you a ‘rain check’ for some future clones from them.


I’m afraid to deal with them as I’m sure the government will be involved one way or another. I’ve never actually been in a dispensary before. If I knew someone on the low down at the grow store, I would love to trade them for product like nutes or other goodies but I don’t know them that well...


----------



## bigsur51 (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well as much as I say I don’t like clones after my last clone grow, I can’t seem to quit making them and I guess I’m pretty good at it as they all seem to make it. I put some in cups that had beautiful roots yesterday. Let them live in the veg tent till I find homes for them. Also have some in the tiny greenhouse as I decided to make a few more when I trimmed back the house plants that I put in the tent. This will give my friends a choice of 4 strands. The problem is there are not many that know I grow and I wanna keep it that way. I’m sure if someone grows out one of my GDP, they will be back for more and maybe tell their friends.
> View attachment 298654
> View attachment 298655






you are fully addicted now


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m afraid to deal with them as I’m sure the government will be involved one way or another. I’ve never actually been in a dispensary before. If I knew someone on the low down at the grow store, I would love to trade them for product like nutes or other goodies but I don’t know them that well...


Oh, that makes sense. I thought you said the dispensary had clones but it was the grow store you wrote about. My memory book sure is missing a lot of pages lately…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 31, 2022)

When I was working in OKC I dropped into a dispensary to check it out. Very weird going into a store with weed on the counter.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> When I was working in OKC I dropped into a dispensary to check it out. Very weird going into a store with weed on the counter.


Yes I’m sure they would be able to tell it was my first time there. I would love to visit one of those coffee house places where you can pick something off the menu and smoke it right there


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you are fully addicted now


I think you are right big…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Oh, that makes sense. I thought you said the dispensary had clones but it was the grow store you wrote about. My memory book sure is missing a lot of pages lately…


They do have these pop ups that come up now and then. I haven’t been to one yet but was told that I would go to the next one with my friend. She said they sold lots of edibles and even bud in a jar. Maybe someone there would trade clones for some of that bud in jars so I can try something new.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I’m sure they would be able to tell it was my first time there. I would love to visit one of those coffee house places where you can pick something off the menu and smoke it right there


Smoked my first legal weed in a Netherlands coffee shop 5 or 6 years ago. I don’t know if it was more enjoyable smoking their weed or the fact that it was legal…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Smoked my first legal weed in a Netherlands coffee shop 5 or 6 years ago. I don’t know if it was more enjoyable smoking their weed or the fact that it was legal…


Yes I’m sure that was a nice day


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I’m sure that was a nice day


I didn’t get baked. Just a light buzz. Too much to see. Missed out on the Van Gogh museum and Anne Frank house(too sad to go to) because Amsterdam has a lot to see.


----------



## RosterMan (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I didn’t get baked. Just a light buzz. Too much to see. Missed out on the Van Gogh museum and Anne Frank house(too sad to go to) because Amsterdam has a lot to see.


Van smoked nothing but Boo's weed LOL





How else ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Van smoked nothing but Boo's weed LOL
> View attachment 298667
> 
> How else ?


His pictures always remind me of tripping…

Van Gogh’s not @boo ’s though some of his posts are a trip…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

Spending time rolling sissy joints for my girls. Gotta take a break and smoke one of the real things. Puff puff pass


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

That is a heck of a lot of sissy joints(though I forget what those are). How many girls are there?

As a side note, isn’t it nice to have a nearly limitless supply where you can treat it like bread flour or pennies? Ah, to have had the amount of smoke I have now when I was a younger Fogey…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That is a heck of a lot of sissy joints(though I forget what those are). How many girls are there?
> 
> As a side note, isn’t it nice to have a nearly limitless supply where you can treat it like bread flour or pennies? Ah, to have had the amount of smoke I have now when I was a younger Fogey…


You are right Fogey. I can remember only once in my early 20s having a whole dresser drawer full of what was called gold back then. I remember it was some kinda good best I ever had memory and also remember getting 35.00 an oz for it whew!  Never saw a lot of weed again until my new retirement gig kicked in. It is nice to have plenty to share. The sissy smokes are a mix mullein leaf (which is suppose to be good for your lungs even when smoked) and popcorn buds and sugar leaf from my latest wet trim after drying on rack. Im rolling up a bunch not for one night but to have them handy when they come over and I’m ready for a smoke break. None of them smoke weed but they do edibles so they all like the idea of smoking “lightweight weed” so they don’t get to high (whatever that is ) Anyway, they giggle a lot a talk some good trash when they are smoking them with their wine. So they are a fun alternative to what to do with your popcorn buds for me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

Do you make edibles? I don’t want to give you another addiction(to add to the growing and cloning addictions) so never mind. As I recall, they don’t work for you though…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 31, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Do you make edibles? I don’t want to give you another addiction(to add to the growing and cloning addictions) so never mind. As I recall, they don’t work for you though…


Right. These smokes dont work for me either but they seem to work for my girls


----------



## MuggyWeather (May 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you so much for the kind comment. Well big told me that planting marigolds around the plants will help keep the bugs away. I happened to have some planted in little pots so I let them grow under the weed plants in hopes it would help. This is my first outdoor grow so I’m expecting bugs as I have them in my vegetable garden…
> ‘do you have anything growing?
> cheers to you as well


Great Idea!!! I'll definitely give that a go next season here in Australia, as I had trouble with bugs last season. I only grow outdoors.

Nothing in at the moment. I had to pull the last one up approx 2 weeks early because we had so much rain and humidity at a time of year when is normally dry. It was developing Bud rot, so I had to stop it before it ruined the whole plant.

What I had drying also started to develop mould under the conditions, so didn't quite get out of it what I wanted, but still happy as I was only mucking around and teaching myself again after not growing for so long.

Starting to prep to start at the right the in our Aussie Spring.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 1, 2022)

So I didnt do so great topping my inside plants in the veg state. Had to supercrop them bending them under the net. Had planned to let them fill in for a couple weeks but decided to go ahead and change the lighting to 12/12 Now before they grow any more. I have just enough room now for them to stretch during flower. Been grabbing a handful of leaves a couple times a day when I check on them. also  cleaned everything from the bottom half. The super cropping worked out fine and all the budsites are turning up to the light. Another different grow with different learning curves.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I didnt do so great topping my inside plants in the veg state. Had to supercrop them bending them under the net. Had planned to let them fill in for a couple weeks but decided to go ahead and change the lighting to 12/12 Now before they grow any more. I have just enough room now for them to stretch during flower. Been grabbing a handful of leaves a couple times a day when I check on them. also  cleaned everything from the bottom half. The super cropping worked out fine and all the budsites are turning up to the light. Another different grow with different learning curves.
> View attachment 298769
> View attachment 298770


Very nice.  They look happy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 1, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Very nice.  They look happy


They really looked cramped but I’m working on that trying to chang some height to width . But thank you so much


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

Volume is a pain in the buttocks


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I didnt do so great topping my inside plants in the veg state. Had to supercrop them bending them under the net. Had planned to let them fill in for a couple weeks but decided to go ahead and change the lighting to 12/12 Now before they grow any more. I have just enough room now for them to stretch during flower. Been grabbing a handful of leaves a couple times a day when I check on them. also  cleaned everything from the bottom half. The super cropping worked out fine and all the budsites are turning up to the light. Another different grow with different learning curves.
> View attachment 298769
> View attachment 298770




looking good….

besides defoliation of the fan leaves , one can also pinch off the small lower buds sites thus directing more food to the bigger outside bud sites

if that makes sense

i think some peoples call it lolly popping

~not my plants~


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 1, 2022)

makes for easy trimming too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

todays update on outdoor plants. Everyone seems to be happy outside still my four plants are all growing a bit different but seem to be holding their own. I do have some concern that they could use more nutrients and calmag as my soil has nothing in it except for twice watering with veggie nutes and calmag only about a gallon per pot right around the stem as we have had a lot of rain lately and the soil was more wet than I would apply nutes in my tent if that makes any sense. Thinking about a top dressing that would help them get a little food when we have a lot of rain. Any suggestions for top dressing would be appreciate. I am trying to go as organic as I can…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

these are the leaves on one plant that I would like to see look a bit better and my new friends that stand guard on all the plants. These are the prettiest bugs


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

What are those little white spots?  Mites?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I didnt do so great topping my inside plants in the veg state. Had to supercrop them bending them under the net. Had planned to let them fill in for a couple weeks but decided to go ahead and change the lighting to 12/12 Now before they grow any more. I have just enough room now for them to stretch during flower. Been grabbing a handful of leaves a couple times a day when I check on them. also  cleaned everything from the bottom half. The super cropping worked out fine and all the budsites are turning up to the light. Another different grow with different learning curves.
> View attachment 298769
> View attachment 298770


They look great, nice job. Did you lollypop them?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking good….
> 
> besides defoliation of the fan leaves , one can also pinch off the small lower buds sites thus directing more food to the bigger outside bud sites
> 
> ...


Yes I just looked under them. I have done some but can see where I can take a bit more off the bottoms now. Will work on that today


----------



## Africanna (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 298817
> 
> 
> todays update on outdoor plants. Everyone seems to be happy outside still my four plants are all growing a bit different but seem to be holding their own. I do have some concern that they could use more nutrients and calmag as my soil has nothing in it except for twice watering with veggie nutes and calmag only about a gallon per pot right around the stem as we have had a lot of rain lately and the soil was more wet than I would apply nutes in my tent if that makes any sense. Thinking about a top dressing that would help them get a little food when we have a lot of rain. Any suggestions for top dressing would be appreciate. I am trying to go as organic as I can…
> ...


Nice looking plants.

I do organic too and have good success by top dressing with alfalfa meal and kelp meal.  For a container that size, a quarter cup of each would be ample


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I just looked under them. I have done some but can see where I can take a bit more off the bottoms now. Will work on that today
> View attachment 298823


Way cool.  Chordettes - Lollipop - YouTube


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

pute said:


> What are those little white spots?  Mites?


I don’t think mites Pute. Looks like cal mag deficiency maybe?  It’s only had two small servings of cal mag along with nutes since they’ve been outside. I took a closeup of both sides of the leaves to make sure but what do you think?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Way cool.  Chordettes - Lollipop - YouTube


I sing this with my grandkids. One of the songs Oma knows that they don’t and they still like.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t think mites Pute. Looks like cal mag deficiency maybe?  It’s only had two small servings of cal mag along with nutes since they’ve been outside. I took a closeup of both sides of the leaves to make sure but what do you think?
> View attachment 298824
> View attachment 298825


May be sap suckers


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t think mites Pute. Looks like cal mag deficiency maybe?  It’s only had two small servings of cal mag along with nutes since they’ve been outside. I took a closeup of both sides of the leaves to make sure but what do you think?
> View attachment 298824
> View attachment 298825







what do the topside of the leaves look like?

but yeah , moar cal-mag


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> May be sap suckers


Only hear of yellow bellied sap suckers and I think that’s actually a bird


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t think mites Pute. Looks like cal mag deficiency maybe?  It’s only had two small servings of cal mag along with nutes since they’ve been outside. I took a closeup of both sides of the leaves to make sure but what do you think?
> View attachment 298824
> View attachment 298825


Might be Leafhoppers 
Leafhoppers & Cannabis - How to Identify & Get Rid of It Quickly! (growweedeasy.com)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what do the topside of the leaves look like?
> 
> but yeah , moar cal-mag


The new leaves don’t seem to have the issues. I just took this picture. Looks like maybe she wants to flower like her sister dosidos 
want to get the cal mag and nutes in them without overwatering. Should dry out with the hot temps


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Might be Leafhoppers
> Leafhoppers & Cannabis - How to Identify & Get Rid of It Quickly! (growweedeasy.com)


These are on my plants. I thought they were assassin bugs like the others so I definitely need to get rid of them.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

What do I know


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The new leaves don’t seem to have the issues. I just took this picture. Looks like maybe she wants to flower like her sister dosidos
> want to get the cal mag and nutes in them without overwatering. Should dry out with the hot temps
> View attachment 298829





yep , minor nute Deficiency…..calcium

but yeah , your plant looks beautiful


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

*Spinosad*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> What do I know


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> These are on my plants. I thought they were assassin bugs like the others so I definitely need to get rid of them.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 298831


Thats the Sucker


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thats the Sucker






good call


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

Like roster said....what do I know.


----------



## pute (Jun 2, 2022)

Might be bugs on some of you mugs but there ain't no bugs on me.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

I split water all over my blanket last night, I had to steal the dogs blanket until the other one dried


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Might be Leafhoppers
> Leafhoppers & Cannabis - How to Identify & Get Rid of It Quickly! (growweedeasy.com)


Roster I think you are correct. I definitely have these sapsuckers on my plants. Sounds like they are looking for the moisture in the plants. I give the plants a mist of spinosad just about every morning when I say hello to them. Don’t think them sapsuckers mind it much... but the leaves are similar looking to calmag deficiency too so I may have both issues


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , minor nute Deficiency…..calcium
> 
> but yeah , your plant looks beautiful


Thanks big.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Roster I think you are correct. I definitely have these sapsuckers on my plants. Sounds like they are looking for the moisture in the plants. I give the plants a mist of spinosad just about every morning when I say hello to them. Don’t think them sapsuckers mind it much... but the leaves are similar looking to calmag deficiency too so I may have both issues


Oh nice play I see what you are doing LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

OH BIGGIE LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks big.


Yeah THKS BIGGIE LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I split water all over my blanket last night, I had to steal the dogs blanket until the other one dried


Poor doggo


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Poor doggo


No poor me his fleas got me bad LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

When I grow old I want to be BIG and strong


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t think mites Pute. Looks like cal mag deficiency maybe?  It’s only had two small servings of cal mag along with nutes since they’ve been outside. I took a closeup of both sides of the leaves to make sure but what do you think?
> View attachment 298824
> View attachment 298825


I forget who told me about Cal Mag +, it has Iron and magnesium too, I use 5 mil per gal once a week. I also use monosilicic acid 5 mil per gal every watering. The silicon is in the acidic form of 3 on the Ph scale so you need to ch the Ph before feeding you're plants.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Roster I think you are correct. I definitely have these sapsuckers on my plants. Sounds like they are looking for the moisture in the plants. I give the plants a mist of spinosad just about every morning when I say hello to them. Don’t think them sapsuckers mind it much... but the leaves are similar looking to calmag deficiency too so I may have both issues



SubGal wrote
Roster I think you are correct.
HOLY COWS did ya see that not only the Big guy but once in a while look its me LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I forget who told me about Cal Mag +, it has Iron and magnesium too, I use 5 mil per gal once a week. I also use monosilicic acid 5 mil per gal every watering. The silicon is in the acidic form of 3 on the Ph scale so you need to ch the Ph before feeding you're plants.


It had to Be Big and nobody else but Big  Great song


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> SubGal wrote
> Roster I think you are correct.
> HOLY COWS did ya see that not only the Big guy but once in a while look its me LOL


you're funny. I always read everyone’s comments and what can I say when you are correct you’re correct right. An earlier post a couple weeks before I posted this bug and another one was told that they were both assassin bugs So I let them stay on the plants and sprayed around them. They were beautiful and I was excited that they were good bugs. Well then I see your post saying they were sap suckers which turned me into research mode on bugs. So one of the bugs was an assassin bug which I do still leave alone but the pretty sap suckers are no longer allowed to stay. So yes Roster was correct. Yay Roster


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> SubGal wrote
> Roster I think you are correct.
> HOLY COWS did ya see that not only the Big guy but once in a while look its me LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

So everyone outside got a drink if calmag this morning. I did that last week as one of the plant outta 4 was hollering for it. I noticed the new growth looking beautiful on all the plants so I guess I’m good for today anyway. The other plants look super healthy and the one in flower is still stacking up like I would like to see a plant in flower with plenty of budsites but only the wrong time of year so we are still keeping up with her. She still has new growth around the buds and they are still five leaf so we shall see.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

Other stuff going on in my yard. My doggo rest area in the corner of my yard is decorated with these pretty flowers that the previous owner left for me. I think that may be at John’s wart but I’m not sure.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

St. John’s wart I mean


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

Not super happy with the flower tent but only because I let my plants veg out a little to tall and had to super rip for the first time. The plant are super healthy with plush green leaves and seem to be enjoying the plain dirt they are planted in. I gave them their first bloom nutes yesterday. I’m jut hoping they don’t get to close to the light. I only have them on 80% but usually run them 100% by this stage. I may have to move my fan and filter to give them a few more inches to grow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

Finally found a way to pay it forward with my little clone grows. I have two of my girls that work as my cannabis Fairies to gift them to folks that want them. Turns out lots of folks want them but I wanna keep my grow Incognito so this is a way for me to gift them from the cannabis fairy instead of everyone in town knowing where they came from. I trust my two girls so hopefully I can continue to pay it forward locally. 
Always seem to have some clones in the tent or in the oven and late June is a perfect time to
Plant your outdoor plants here.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Finally found a way to pay it forward with my little clone grows. I have two of my girls that work as my cannabis Fairies to gift them to folks that want them. Turns out lots of folks want them but I wanna keep my grow Incognito so this is a way for me to gift them from the cannabis fairy instead of everyone in town knowing where they came from. I trust my two girls so hopefully I can continue to pay it forward locally.
> Always seem to have some clones in the tent or in the oven and late June is a perfect time to
> Plant your outdoor plants here.
> View attachment 299106
> View attachment 299107


Subby Doobieseed-spreading the fruits of her labor…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

I gave some seeds I crossed to a guy plastering a ceiling in my house today. I’m not really growing so I am not worried about sharing the wealth. I think the way subbie is going about it is the safest way to do good though in her situation. I sure wish things were like this when I started growing again in 2010. $10+ seeds were the norm and you had to get them shipped from Europe. Progress has been slow but steady.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

second crop of eggplant finally taking off bleached out some of the bottom leaves under my plant lights waiting for my little fence to go up so the rabbits wouldn’t get them again. I guess the fence is working knock on wood. They are starting to grow nice now. Peppers also doing well they are about 1-1/2 ft tall full of blooms and baby peppers already. My peppers grew great in this bed last year.


----------



## Africanna (Jun 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Other stuff going on in my yard. My doggo rest area in the corner of my yard is decorated with these pretty flowers that the previous owner left for me. I think that may be at John’s wart but I’m not sure. View attachment 299102
> View attachment 299103
> View attachment 299104


The blue job looks like a Hydrangea


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

Africanna said:


> The blue job looks like a Hydrangea


Yes it is. They are blooming very pretty and blue. To bad they are in my doggie rest area


----------



## Africanna (Jun 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes it is. They are blooming very pretty and blue. To bad they are in my doggie rest area
> View attachment 299115


Nice. They give blue flowers in acidic soil and are pink in a more alkali medium. No guessing what the doggies might provide


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

Two of the outdoor plants have both large and small fan leaves but the two dosidos don’t have any large fan leaves. The leaves average half the size of the other two plants GG4 and Josie. Do some strains grow with just medium leaves all over and no extra large ones?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

Just noticed the second dosidos plant sister of the one in bloom has also started to go into flower. This one gets a bit more sun on my porch so another one to watch. Maybe I better save a couple of those clones I’m growing in the tent to plant in late June when these two plants totally go down hill. Still fun watching them tho


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just noticed the second dosidos plant sister of the one in bloom has also started to go into flower. This one gets a bit more sun on my porch so another one to watch. Maybe I better save a couple of those clones I’m growing in the tent to plant in late June when these two plants totally go down hill. Still fun watching them tho


@bigsur51 - strandivars galore, amiright?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 299116
> 
> Two of the outdoor plants have both large and small fan leaves but the two dosidos don’t have any large fan leaves. The leaves average half the size of the other two plants GG4 and Josie. Do some strains grow with just medium leaves all over and no extra large ones?


Good looking plants and a sexy looking thumb, too.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Good looking plants and a sexy looking thumb, too.


Yep she got her nails done just for BIG LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 4, 2022)

You're LYING! She did 'em for ME!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You're LYING! She did 'em for ME!


No you did yours for her


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> No you did yours for her
> View attachment 299160


Buffalo Will?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

Fking stoners.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Buffalo Will?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Yikes


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> @bigsur51 - strandivars galore, amiright?


@bigsur51 I knew you could relate with my addiction to smelling those new little dosidos buds hard every time I spray her down with Spinasod. They smell way different than my previous plants. I still have trouble describing the smell but wow. The plant has 1/2-3/4” buds stacked every inch or less. Would be nice if it finished up early with no revegging but I have my doubts that will happen although no reveg signs as of yesterday. The other dosidos has also started to flower as well so there’s that fun-ness to watch too. I’m still watching the GG#4 and the Josie plant for changes. They both look very healthy and the days are longer now. They also will be challenged with my automatic porch light which I opted not to turn off so that my old dog BB could see when we let her out at night.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @bigsur51 I knew you could relate with my addiction to smelling those new little dosidos buds hard every time I spray her down with Spinasod. They smell way different than my previous plants. I still have trouble describing the smell but wow. The plant has 1/2-3/4” buds stacked every inch or less. Would be nice if it finished up early with no revegging but I have my doubts that will happen although no reveg signs as of yesterday. The other dosidos has also started to flower as well so there’s that fun-ness to watch too. I’m still watching the GG#4 and the Josie plant for changes. They both look very healthy and the days are longer now. They also will be challenged with my automatic porch light which I opted not to turn off so that my old dog BB could see when we let her out at night.


From what I have read, street lights can affect flowering in the fall. If your plants don’t seem to be flowering when they should, you might reconsider the automatic light. For vegging plants, I don’t think it is a big deal though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> From what I have read, street lights can affect flowering in the fall. If your plants don’t seem to be flowering when they should, you might reconsider the automatic light. For vegging plants, I don’t think it is a big deal though.


I will reconsider at that time…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2022)

I grow outside and have never had street lights or porch lights cause me any problems. Nor did a full moon.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I grow outside and have never had street lights or porch lights cause me any problems. Nor did a full moon.


Maybe street lights are different as they are on all night(some are HPS as well). Just what I had read. No experience with the phenomena…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 8, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I grow outside and have never had street lights or porch lights cause me any problems. Nor did a full moon.



me too

exactly


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> me too
> 
> exactly


But where you live there is no power lines or lights LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But where you live there is no power lines or lights LOL





we do have a cemetery


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2022)

He has owls with flashlights.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we do have a cemetery
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 299622


I heard everyone is just dying to get in


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I heard everyone is just dying to get in


But they are all late


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But where you live there is no power lines or lights LOL


I’ve read about this a lot and have asked many questions and got different answers on the subject  I figure it is what it is. I’m hoping the plants will get use to our style and do ok. If not, it’s kinda fun growing outside anyway and I know I’ll have something outside every summer no matter what…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

Good morning peeps. Found this assassin bug munching on another critter that I’m hoping is not a spider mite. In a way I was glad to see him getting eaten but also wondering if I need to do something else than spraying with spinosad every couple days. looks like white spots but when I examine the leaves I don’t see anything up close that looks like bug damage or eggs or anything and the undersides of the leaves look clean. So I’m gonna wait on some of our spider mite experts to chime infor help.

edit this is on my outside plant Josie


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning peeps. Found this assassin bug munching on another critter that I’m hoping is not a spider mite. In a way I was glad to see him getting eaten but also wondering if I need to do something else than spraying with spinosad every couple days. looks like white spots but when I examine the leaves I don’t see anything up close that looks like bug damage or eggs or anything and the undersides of the leaves look clean. So I’m gonna wait on some of our spider mite experts to chime infor help.
> 
> edit this is on my outside plant Josie
> View attachment 299789


Nice pic. Sorry. I have no helpful comment.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice pic. Sorry. I have no helpful comment.


Yes, i was thrilled well maybe not thrilled but glad anyway to get a shot this close so y’all can help me. I know nothing about them either Fogey and really don’t want experience with them. I will say that there are a million different kinds of bugs in my yard and it could be anything…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning peeps. Found this assassin bug munching on another critter that I’m hoping is not a spider mite. In a way I was glad to see him getting eaten but also wondering if I need to do something else than spraying with spinosad every couple days. looks like white spots but when I examine the leaves I don’t see anything up close that looks like bug damage or eggs or anything and the undersides of the leaves look clean. So I’m gonna wait on some of our spider mite experts to chime infor help.
> 
> edit this is on my outside plant Josie
> View attachment 299789




that is a good bug and it eats bad bugs

looks like it is eating some larvae  , maybe aphids




*ASSASSIN BUGS: GOOD OR BAD?*

October 31, 2013

We say Good!

As we are out and about applying organic fertilizers to our client’s landscapes, we keep an eye out for insects that might be harmful to plants and lawns. But we also keep an eye out for many beneficial insects. Good bugs in the landscape means that your garden is healthy and balanced. Insects such as ladybugs, praying mantis and assassin bugs devour the bad bugs that might otherwise take over your plants, causing them to weaken and become more susceptible to other harmful insects and even disease. 
Recently, we’ve been seeing assassin bugs in landscapes. These creepy looking bugs actually eat bad bugs in your garden! They find caterpillar eggs, larvae, and aphids very delicious. If you see these guys around, best to leave them alone. While they are generally harmless to humans, they can deliver a painful bite if they feel threatened. Otherwise, they'll typically just go about their business of defending your landscape from less than desirable critters.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice pic. Sorry. I have no helpful comment.


Sorry you are not the Expert she was looking for LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Beneficial Insect: Assassin Bug | Wisconsin Pollinators


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Their eggs


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sorry you are not the Expert she was looking for LOL


I am not ‘big’ enough


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am not ‘big’ enough


Thats  BIG enough LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is a good bug and it eats bad bugs
> 
> looks like it is eating some larvae  , maybe aphids
> 
> ...


I think this is good news for me. I always spray around these assassin bugs and I see them on all the plants, not many but looks like this one is my hero this morning. So I guess the spinosad every other day, sometimes every day is enough for now.


WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 299793
> 
> 
> Their eggs
> ...


so if I see these eggs, i will leave them Alone. They are different looking eggs right?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am not ‘big’ enough


Y’all so funny


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think this is good news for me. I always spray around these assassin bugs and I see them on all the plants, not many but looks like this one is my hero this morning. So I guess the spinosad every other day, sometimes every day is enough for now.
> 
> so if I see these eggs, i will leave them Alone. They are different looking eggs right?


Yeah those are the good eggs.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah those are the good eggs.


I’ve never seen them but will start looking for them now


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Hell i aint never seen them before either. Anytime i find eggs i freak out and kill their ass. 
Ive been dealing with these little damn green stink bugs on my Blackberries and ive seen thier eggs. I use a hose and spray the little fkers off every day. Hate those bastards cause they love eating my blackberries.
I guess the only good thing is they don't actually hurt the plant itself because they don't mess with the leaves.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah those are the good eggs.


Just read that they lay their eggs in the fall and they hatch in the spring.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

These are Cati eggs Bad bad bad












Smalls


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> These are Cati eggs Bad bad bad
> View attachment 299796
> 
> View attachment 299797
> ...


Yes, I just removed leaves like this and treated them on my eggplants. They will eat your plants in a minute.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think this is good news for me. I always spray around these assassin bugs and I see them on all the plants, not many but looks like this one is my hero this morning. So I guess the spinosad every other day, sometimes every day is enough for now.
> 
> so if I see these eggs, i will leave them Alone. They are different looking eggs right?





no on the spraying Spinosad every other day , not necessary 


Monterey Chemical Company recommends that sprayingcontinue at 7 to 10 day intervals for at least one month. Spinosad is recommended to be used at the rate of 4 Tablespoonfuls per gallon of water but not more than six times during the growing season. Spinosad can be used up to one day before harvest.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no on the spraying Spinosad every other day , not necessary
> 
> 
> Monterey Chemical Company recommends that sprayingcontinue at 7 to 10 day intervals for at least one month. Spinosad is recommended to be used at the rate of 4 Tablespoonfuls per gallon of water but not more than six times during the growing season. Spinosad can be used up to one day before harvest.


Ok then, I’ll slow down on the Spinosad I normally carry my spray bottle out with me when I say good morning to my plants but I’ll start leaving it in the house just so I don’t get trigger happy


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

These fkers are a pain in the ass if you growing Zukinni, squash or cucumber-type plants. I take a sharp pointed knife and kill them and shove dirt back into the stalk.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> These fkers are a pain in the ass if you growing Zukinni, squash or cucumber-type plants. I take a sharp pointed knife and kill them and shove dirt back into the stalk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 299811
> View attachment 299813


I opted not to plant them again this year as I had the same problem last year. fresh garden vegetables are plentiful here unlike where I use to live. I only grow peppers, eggplants and tomatoes now


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Ive got some Mini Eggplants growing that are awesome. They only get about 3 to 4' long but they taste great.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

Do you have the strap on attachment to hold them in place


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

I love the mini eggplants. The ones I grow get about 8-10” long but only about 3” thick. Very small seeds we love them and eat them all summer
these from last year


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do you have the strap on attachment to hold them in place


I’ll never tell


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> These fkers are a pain in the ass if you growing Zukinni, squash or cucumber-type plants. I take a sharp pointed knife and kill them and shove dirt back into the stalk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 299811
> View attachment 299813





my biggest enemy in my medicine garden is the Eurasian hemp borer , or thc worms

these infestations are a ganja farmers nightmare

spinosad to the rescue!

this is the No. 1 reason why I use Spinosad because I’ve had infestations in the past and it is truly a nightmare




if you see signs like this on your plant it’s to late and you are in trouble











the damage


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Bet that makes Roster jealous.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll never tell


Oh My
I was replying to Hopper LOL
But now LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bet that makes Roster jealous.
> 
> View attachment 299822


BIG Hand Bro


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my biggest enemy in my medicine garden is the Eurasian hemp borer , or thc worms
> 
> these infestations are a ganja farmers nightmare
> 
> ...


Yes, I can see where I may cry if I saw this on my plants…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bet that makes Roster jealous.
> 
> View attachment 299822


Where's the Girth


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

Big,,,i have found that if you stick a sharp object into the stem in that area in several spots up and down the stalk you can kill them and the plant will recover. Now i never had them in a Marijuana stalk so im not sure about that one.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Where's the Girth


That’s the beauty you can pick them whatever size he is accustomed to


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Where's the Girth


In my pants.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big,,,i have found that if you stick a sharp object into the stem in that area in several spots up and dok upwn the stalk you can kill them and the plant will recover. Now i never had them in a Marijuana stalk so im not sure about that one.


A bunch of sewing straight pins stuck up and down the area in question every 1/8 inch and leave them in.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 10, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A bunch of sewing straight pins stuck up and down the area in question every 1/8 inch and leave them in.


An option worth trying if you had them for sure


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Big,,,i have found that if you stick a sharp object into the stem in that area in several spots up and down the stalk you can kill them and the plant will recover. Now i never had them in a Marijuana stalk so im not sure about that one.



yep , it is a pain in the arse to control those bastaiges once they get in

i have spent countless hours with a sewing needle and picked those bass turds out one by one

they can ruin an entire plant in no time


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

I just got thru doing it to my Zucchinni. One i actully dug the fker out and killed him. The plant can still survive with a splint stalk as long as you kill the bastard in time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I just got thru doing it to my Zucchinni. One i actully dug the fker out and killed him. The plant can still survive with a splint stalk as long as you kill the bastard.




exactly


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Well I guess these are the good assassin bugs.
Found them on my Zucchini this morning.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well I guess these are the good assassin bugs.
> Found them on my Zucchini this morning.
> View attachment 299951
> View attachment 299952


Yes let them stay. They will eat all the larvae them squash bugs lay


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Can't believe we were just talking about them yesterday.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can't believe we were just talking about them yesterday.


Yes that’s cool and they are our friends


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

So I had an opportunity to see three other peeps outside grows in my area yesterday. I noticed all their plants were in flower already like a couple of mine. Did everyone just plant to early? Nobody seems to be concerned.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I had an opportunity to see three other peeps outside grows in my area yesterday. I noticed all their plants were in flower already like a couple of mine. Did everyone just plant to early? Nobody seems to be concerned.


My flowering plants are revegging…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My flowering plants are revegging…


Sorry, I’m expecting mine to as well .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

I just put 3 clones I received in the mail outside. They are looking good and healthy.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sorry, I’m expecting mine to as well .


Mine are not concerning. They were Guinea Pigs. They took at least a month to reveg though so maybe your will ripen up before they reveg???


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 11, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mine are not concerning. They were Guinea Pigs. They took at least a month to reveg though so maybe your will ripen up before they reveg???


Will the reveg come out of the buds?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

Mine are. There were 3 leaf growths, now getting one leaf growth. My ‘buds’ are pretty poor. Nothing but seeds inside their bracts and some trichomes on the bracts. You results will probably vary. I have treated these clones worse than a red headed step child. I think you treat your plants like pets do I hope your plants treat you right.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

Time will straighten them out.  Happens if you take a cut from a plant in very early flower or you flip back to veg from flower.  Dizzy woman.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I had an opportunity to see three other peeps outside grows in my area yesterday. I noticed all their plants were in flower already like a couple of mine. Did everyone just plant to early? Nobody seems to be concerned.





mine are ok


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

So letting my tent plants veg out to long without topping them much before putting them in the flower tent has caused me problems with the height available to finish up. The plants are in their 2nd week of flower and are doing the stretch thing now in these conditions. Everything is squashed down between two nets above the lollipoped bottoms. I’ve got a real mess with supercropping bending rearranging the canopy. I defoliate every time I check the tent and try to let all the stretching tops see the light. I would like to move the filter to the bottom of the tent and move the vent fan closer to the back to give me another 8-10” more light space. My question is will the filter still work if I put it in the lollipop area as well as it does at the top of the tent?  All reading says it works best at the top but I can’t see why it wouldn’t work places lower in the tent and I’m gonna need the space upstairs. I don’t plan to leave it this way but have to compensate for my mistake somehow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

I use to flip at about 18" to keep the height down when I was growing inside.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

Would moving the exhaust fan outside the tent help a little? You could tuck the filter vertically in the corner too. I think having the fan at the top helps a bit with heat(hot air rises).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

Putting the exhaust fan outside the tent would help with heat(a little bit anyway) too I think.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use to flip at about 18" to keep the height down when I was growing inside.


Yes me too but this year I was trying to select the best plants for outside best 4 of 8 made the cut but by then, I had forgotten about the 18” thing till it was to late so the tent plants were about 3-4 ft high when I put them in there. Decided to go ahead and put them in flower right away instead of waiting for a nice canopy like I usually do as I didn’t want any more vegging going on. The supercropping squishing stems a folding over and under the nets helped but I’m not real proud of the look Although it does seem to be looking a bit better since I did that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks like a good excuse to buy a bigger tent!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Would moving the exhaust fan outside the tent help a little? You could tuck the filter vertically in the corner too. I think having the fan at the top helps a bit with heat(hot air rises).


I think I can work around the fan, it’s got enough room to slip back a bit. The filter tho can not be moved out of the way at the top of the tent. I can perhaps move it vertically in the corner (maybe). I think I would have more room tho at the bottom as there is nothing but clean lollipop stems down there 2 ft below the screen and plenty of room down there


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like a good excuse to buy a bigger tent!


Wish I had room. I guess I could have got one like boo that extended up a bit. Mine is 6’ tall


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Can you bend the tops over?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Can you bend the tops over?


Oh they are bent everywhichaway. They still have about a ft Togo before they touch the lights but I think I need a ft and a half.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hey guess what Im gonna have in a minute or two
> View attachment 298172


lucky bastage !


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

Do they have Mites?


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But Come on Man admit it, you and I would have hit it off if we were both not married View attachment 298433


This is how things start ...tread carefully!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> This is how things start ...tread carefully!


Nothing to worry about , BIG has the wraps already LOL


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You will NEVER forget Roster
> View attachment 298501


They still write songs about him ....


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> What is a fart? That page is missing. Toot toot splat…


Well a fart should not have lumps ....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Well a fart should not have lumps ....


Or liquid


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Or liquid


I second that !!!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Or liquid


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do they have Mites?


No mites


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

damn girl, you do some serious training...you don't bend the stalks, you make them give under submission...
plants look great as always...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

boo said:


> damn girl, you do some serious training...you don't bend the stalks, you make them give under submission...
> plants look great as always...


Didn’t want to have to bend it that bad but I had no other choice. The bud attached to it didn’t seem to mind at all tho it continued its stretch. The one in the pic was one of the worst “submission bends” I hope I don’t have to do this again and have learned my lesson but probably not


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

you need to wear black thigh high boots to be the dominatrix...it's great how these plants take a beating and keep on giving...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

boo said:


> you need to wear black thigh high boots to be the dominatrix...it's great how these plants take a beating and keep on giving...


Maybe I need to try the thigh highs  I like the girls a little afraid of me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Okay. You guys are going to make those girls blush from all the sex talk. Starting with Bend her over. Y'all are just plain nasty.


----------



## boo (Jun 12, 2022)

you're a sick man hopper...some girls like it rough, plants of course...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 12, 2022)

boo said:


> you're a sick man hopper...some girls like it rough, plants of course...


Apparently my girls do enjoy a bit of spanking boo


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

My kinda girls. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

Weird how the three clones I took from the Josie plant all manifolded     from the main stem. I cut a clone like this on purpose my last grow. There were a ton of budsites by the time it went into flower. This was my Ms ugly plant of anyone remembers that I lost control of the PH thing. Don’t really have room for these but mat figure a way to keep one of them to play with again. All three are super thick like their Mom…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

Finally know what revegging looks like. All four of my outside plants seem to be doing it  some three leave fan leaves and a couple of knarley curled leaves too so it’ll be fun watching what’s next for these girls. 
Also found two beetles that appeared to be mating on my plant. I saw where something was eating on one of the leaves, as I was trying to see why it might be, I saw two beetles maybe Japanese beetles in a mating position near the node below the chewed leaves. Don’t know if the beetles ate the leaves but they got the blame. I should have killed them but my quick response was to pluck the happy couple to the ground off my plant. Then I couldn’t find them haha. I should have got a pic first at least…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

Japanese beetles will eat anything. They have an almost irradecent green sheen to their backs. They can do a lot of damage. You'll see.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Japanese beetles will eat anything. They have an almost irradecent green sheen to their backs. They can do a lot of damage. You'll see.


I wish my reflexes  were not so quick so I could have collected them for inspection. I’m not sure if they were Japanese beetles but if not, they were very similar maybe I will find them tomorrow again, in a way I hope not…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

I’m pretty sure this is what I saw tho


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 13, 2022)

Yep, dat;s dem. Bastards munch on anything green.


----------



## pute (Jun 13, 2022)

Those damn things are terrible here.  Their grubs kill my grass in the early spring and destroy plants in the summer.  They don't eat my maters so maybe the don't like marijuana either..... but if they do insecticidal soap works.  Don't spray the buds though it will affect the taste.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

I guess I’ll have to start looking for them and pick them off. I don’t think the Spinasod works on them. Maybe I should get a trap for the yard but I don’t really like the idea of attracting them either my yard is pretty small less than a half acre


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Those damn things are terrible here.  Their grubs kill my grass in the early spring and destroy plants in the summer.  They don't eat my maters so maybe the don't like marijuana either..... but if they do insecticidal soap works.  Don't spray the buds though it will affect the taste.


I’m pretty sure they ate the leaf above them. I’ve only noticed little if any bug damage on my plants till today. Don’t think my assassin bugs are big enough to take care of them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 13, 2022)

pute said:


> Those damn things are terrible here.  Their grubs kill my grass in the early spring and destroy plants in the summer.  They don't eat my maters so maybe the don't like marijuana either..... but if they do insecticidal soap works.  Don't spray the buds though it will affect the taste.


Insecticidal soap? Is this something I may have around the house like dish soap or do I need to go the the greenhouse section for it? My plants are in reveg, only one has buds but I will keep it off them


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 14, 2022)

You can mix a tablespoon of soap to a quart of water and use that as a spray. I add in a pint or so of alcohol and a tablespoon of vegetable oil. The alcohol kills the adults and the oil makes the soap stick a little better.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 14, 2022)

I had Japanese beetles eat my spinach plants. I only had a few plants which were completely stripped of leaf material pretty fast. Then they moved to a shrub behind my tomato plants, but have so far stuck to that one bush.

I noticed a couple of days ago they are not eating the bush, but the Virginia Creeper growing in the bush and trying to climb the vinyl siding behind the bush. I had been hitting them with Raid house and garden, but I backed off to see if they will eat the rest of the vines. 

I also ordered some traps to hang somewhere away from the garden. I read it's common to cut open the bottom of the trap and attach a trash bag to hold the mass beetles that die in the trap.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I had Japanese beetles eat my spinach plants. I only had a few plants which were completely stripped of leaf material pretty fast. Then they moved to a shrub behind my tomato plants, but have so far stuck to that one bush.
> 
> I noticed a couple of days ago they are not eating the bush, but the Virginia Creeper growing in the bush and trying to climb the vinyl siding behind the bush. I had been hitting them with Raid house and garden, but I backed off to see if they will eat the rest of the vines.
> 
> I also ordered some traps to hang somewhere away from the garden. I read it's common to cut open the bottom of the trap and attach a trash bag to hold the mass beetles that die in the trap.


I use these, they work.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> You can mix a tablespoon of soap to a quart of water and use that as a spray. I add in a pint or so of alcohol and a tablespoon of vegetable oil. The alcohol kills the adults and the oil makes the soap stick a little better.


Did you say a pint or so of alcohol? What kind drinking? Rubbing 70/90%


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I use these, they work.


How far away should I put them. I’ve only seen those two so far and don’t want to attract them


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Y'all posting and posting on here journal had to go back a page or 2 to see her garden bring that to the misfit page let's leave journals for journals of plants idk I love looking back on grow journals the excess posting kinda fuckss me up


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

I like that spilt plant I've been pondering on trying that will be watching peace


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How far away should I put them. I’ve only seen those two so far and don’t want to attract them


If you get those traps they won't be interested in your plants
They omit sex pheromones of the bugs I do believe.............


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Careful with the traps sub I did the same thing and thought about attracting stuff so I pulled mine nope was just a 1 time occurrence for me at least


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Did you say a pint or so of alcohol? What kind drinking? Rubbing 70/90%



Whatever is cheap. Rubbing alcohol is fine. I said a pint or so, because I just dump some in without measuring or even reading the label for percentages. It's probably less than that now that I think about it.

If you spray a bug and it dies, you have enough. If it calls its friends over to party, you need a little more : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Y'all posting and posting on here journal had to go back a page or 2 to see her garden bring that to the misfit page let's leave journals for journals of plants idk I love looking back on grow journals the excess posting kinda fuckss me up


I don’t mind the riffraff on my garden page. Sometimes we get off topic but that’s ok too. I sometimes attract riffraff but it’s all in fun. Sorry it fuckss you up kindbud


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t mind the riffraff on my garden page. Sometimes we get off topic but that’s ok too. I sometimes attract riffraff but it’s all in fun. Sorry it fuckss you up kindbud ☮


RiffRaff is her middle name


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

I mean a little bit is cool but gets to a point I'm scrolling looking for plants only see 1 on a whole page has to scroll threw 4 pages to get good view of your garden looking good I'll be watching the Y plant


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> RiffRaff is her middle name


Yes it is of course and I’m a riffraff magnet too I think.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Cool cool I'll catch y'all in the AM


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

I posted 14 pics in my journal check it out sub


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I mean a little bit is cool but gets to a point I'm scrolling looking for plants only see 1 on a whole page has to scroll threw 4 pages to get good view of your garden looking good I'll be watching the Y plant


Yes me too. This plant and her two sisters a couple weeks behind her has great potential. The last manifolded plant I had was clean in the middle and I manage to get tons of budsites on it just topping and fimming. Didn’t really have room for them but will see where I may find some… I will post updates but can’t promise you won’t get lost in the riffraff


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 14, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Y'all posting and posting on here journal had to go back a page or 2 to see her garden bring that to the misfit page let's leave journals for journals of plants idk I love looking back on grow journals the excess posting kinda fuckss me up


Feel free to pick another thread. There's a lot of them on this site.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> I posted 14 pics in my journal check it out sub


I’ve been keeping up with your plants too. Good luck with your grow


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Thread drift,,what's that? What was we talking about anyway? Oh yeah,, Kindbud likes riff raff.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thread drift,,what's that? What was we talking about anyway? Oh yeah,, Kindbud likes riff raff.


Don't forget swollen dirty unkept feet
The dirt under the nails is a dead giveaway


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes it is of course and I’m a riffraff magnet too I think.


I see that LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

A very BIG Magnet too I may add


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes it is of course and I’m a riffraff magnet too I think.




another riff raff checking n


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

Good Morning all you riffraff. Just to keep it from thread drift. Once again, my drifty a$$ forgot to add the molasses to the bucket this morning and saw it on the counter all measured out as I was putting my bucket away. What I drift factor I am. Well I guess it will be toast and molasses for breakfast


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 300343


This is to much


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2022)

Good morning Sub and the rest of the riftrafts.  Have fun.


----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2022)

Pretty neat big.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


>


n?
been saving that one for a while huh? LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2022)

Good to see ya, Ness. Where ya been hidin'?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> n?
> been saving that one for a while huh? LOL




oh I’m just getting started


----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2022)

Hippy my computer crashed, and I had to wait until I could buy another pc.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> oh I’m just getting started
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300359


I had that one when I was a kid


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Hippy my computer crashed, and I had to wait until I could buy another pc.


Well please be more careful when you fly from now on OK


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Hippy my computer crashed, and I had to wait until I could buy another pc.


Sorry about the crash but I'm glad yer back!


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 15, 2022)

afternoon all  looking good sg great job


----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sorry about the crash but I'm glad yer back!



Thanks Hippie I got a Dell and it has two disk reader (don't know what to call the slots) one small and one big.  Never had two slot to put disk in before.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Yall want to go for a ride.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yall want to go for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 300376


Is there a bean bag chair in that thing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

We can throw one in there.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

Looks like Hopper joined a van site on facebook LOL
Either that or someone else is getting close to his post count


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is there a bean bag chair in that thing?


Queen sized air mattress.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Queen sized air mattress.


Because Hopper is a Queen ? LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Why i never.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Why i never.


You love all the attention I give you LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You love all the attention I give you LOL


And it makes Hippie and Big Jelly LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Funny fker.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Funny fker.


Always in good fun, or I would spell it out better
Off to work with you now


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

I should be JokerMan


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

More like the Penguin


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> More like the Penguin


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Queen sized air mattress.


Not the same…


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2022)

It's got to be a bean bags throw two in there.  Bring some hash, I'll brings brownies.


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2022)

Here a gift SubG load her up with the morning toke.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

ness said:


> View attachment 300659
> 
> Here a gift SubG load her up with the morning toke.


wow, I’d hit that


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

You girls  go ahead,,, and I'll watch and take pictures.


----------



## ness (Jun 18, 2022)

Will do pick us up in the fancy van with the bean bags will all have a blast.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 18, 2022)

I'll be there as soon as I can.
Gonna take me a bit. Gotta steal the van 1st.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'll be there as soon as I can.
> Gonna take me a bit. Gotta steal the van 1st.


Say hi to the boys at Huntsville for me.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

Just an update to remind me when I look back of the out of control flower tent about 2-1/2 week into flower and doing the stretch thing. I’m hoping I will not have to put them thru anymore torture than I did getting them settled in their assigned places. I have to say they are stacking pretty good and all still look healthy and even starting to smell nice.  I did notice the last time I watered that the PH had dropped so tomorrows water will be a bit higher going in. I’m hoping I can maneuver around those lights to compensate for letting them get so giant during veg.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

also still watching the slowest seedling ever the freakshow. Ok it’s still growing and alive and a bit freakish. I hope to compare this picture next week and actually see growth. Really looking forward to this unusual plant


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just an update to remind me when I look back of the out of control flower tent about 2-1/2 week into flower and doing the stretch thing. I’m hoping I will not have to put them thru anymore torture than I did getting them settled in their assigned places. I have to say they are stacking pretty good and all still look healthy and even starting to smell nice.  I did notice the last time I watered that the PH had dropped so tomorrows water will be a bit higher going in. I’m hoping I can maneuver around those lights to compensate for letting them get so giant during veg.
> View attachment 300698
> View attachment 300699


Might benefit you to take some of the fan leaves out of the middle and open it up. Little bit of super cropping would control your height.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Might benefit you to take some of the fan leaves out of the middle and open it up. Little bit of super cropping would control your height.


I take off leaves every time I go in the tent. I’ve super cropped the heck out of them already (my first time doing it and they continued to grow sideways and back up again. I’m surprised as I bent the heck out of them.
the bottoms ar totally clean about 2-1/2 ft then I have two nets over them. I should have topped them earlier but was waiting for my four best plants for outdoors…lessons learned but hoping the stretch will end soon.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I take off leaves every time I go in the tent. I’ve super cropped the heck out of them already (my first time doing it and they continued to grow sideways and back up again. I’m surprised as I bent the heck out of them.
> the bottoms ar totally clean about 2-1/2 ft then I have two nets over them. I should have topped them earlier but was waiting for my four best plants for outdoors…lessons learned but hoping the stretch will end soon.


I stand corrected, your on it.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 18, 2022)

I was watching a couple videos about defoliation in late flower. There seems to be some disagreement on whether it's a good idea or not. I had them yellowing problems on mine so I was defoliating as I went if they didn't fall off first, I went in and removed a good amount of the inner leaves on mine today 6 1/2 weeks to try to get the buds to fatten up. They are really nice already I just want to make them fatter.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 18, 2022)

I watch the video by Kyle kushman today on super cropping and I like the results. You really showed me that I didn't remove enough of the bottom of my plant to concentratethe energy nor did I get the leveling that I expected. The only plant that grew perfectly symmetrical and level was the one that I topped twice. 
   I got one of those morphed plants on my next batch like you got as well. This one is growing really weird, it was extremely stunted and then decided to take off when it was about 3" in diameter, it topped itself , and then continue to grow lopsided and stunted until a couple days ago when I topped the tall side and now it seems to be leveling out. It'll be really interesting to see how this plant turns out.  The Pots they are in in the picture are 8" in diameter. I decided to keep it because I had a abnormal one on the last grow and it turned out a lot better than expected despite the abuse that it underwent on top of its genetic deficiencies. I dropped it, broke the main stalk, broke it in half (literally just half of my plant gone) stripped the heck out of it and that tough SOB just kept on going.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I stand corrected, your on it.


I made that bend and a couple more like it when I put them in flower. Don’t want to have to do anything drastic now that they are full of buds… but you’re correct about cleaning out more fan leaves I can’t believe how many there are each time I open the tent when I just picked them off the day before…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> I watch the video by Kyle kushman today on super cropping and I like the results. You really showed me that I didn't remove enough of the bottom of my plant to concentratethe energy nor did I get the leveling that I expected. The only plant that grew perfectly symmetrical and level was the one that I topped twice.
> I got one of those morphed plants on my next batch like you got as well. This one is growing really weird, it was extremely stunted and then decided to take off when it was about 3" in diameter, it topped itself , and then continue to grow lopsided and stunted until a couple days ago when I topped the tall side and now it seems to be leveling out. It'll be really interesting to see how this plant turns out.  The Pots they are in in the picture are 8" in diameter. I decided to keep it because I had a abnormal one on the last grow and it turned out a lot better than expected despite the abuse that it underwent on top of its genetic deficiencies. I dropped it, broke the main stalk, broke it in half (literally just half of my plant gone) stripped the heck out of it and that tough SOB just kept on going.


Those plants will surprise you. I don’t find myself in any way knowing about the plant. I think the plant itself has taught me that like us, each one is just a bit different than the others and require different needs even tho the one sitting right beside it, it’s twin will want something totally different. I have a split plant like you have. It’s one of three of the Josie clones that I decided to let hang out as I think the one planted outside is gonna be a winner and I may want more I’m gonna manifold one of them as I had great luck with doing it on a plant in my last clone grow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 18, 2022)

plants look great SubGirl

in one of our Horticulture lectures , the professor stated that most trees and plants with leaves can lose up 30% of their leaves and it will not negatively affect the rate of photosynthesis in the plant

so yeah , I am in the defoliate camp , remove those leaves and remove them often


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> plants look great SubGirl
> 
> in one of our Horticulture lectures , the professor stated that most trees and plants with leaves can lose up 30% of their leaves and it will not negatively affect the rate of photosynthesis in the plant
> 
> so yeah , I am in the defoliate camp , remove those leaves and remove them often


It’s not like there is a lot to do in there but pull leaves big so I’m in defoliation camp with ya..


----------



## pute (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jun 18, 2022)

I just stripped the larger fan leaves on my urkles girl, leaves far bigger than my hand...they'd hang over a dinner plate...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 18, 2022)

boo said:


> I just stripped the larger fan leaves on my urkles girl, leaves far bigger than my hand...they'd hang over a dinner plate...


I love those giant leaves. I think I’m gonna do some art work with them. Maybe a clock or something  decoupaged.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love those giant leaves. I think I’m gonna do some art work with them. Maybe a clock or something  decoupaged.


At the bottom of my plants I had these extremely tiny 11 point leaves on the one plant 9 point on the other one. I'll see if there's any left they might have not survived the stripping I did today. They were about the size of a penny and I thought man if you could do some of those they would make the coolest little trinkets. Maybe embed them in epoxy for necklaces or other things like that. Seem like a really cool idea, it was the tiniest Bud leaves I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> plants look great SubGirl
> 
> in one of our Horticulture lectures , the professor stated that most trees and plants with leaves can lose up 30% of their leaves and it will not negatively affect the rate of photosynthesis in the plant
> 
> so yeah , I am in the defoliate camp , remove those leaves and remove them often


That's how much I was taught when pruning fruit trees.  30%. I usually walk away with two fist fulls of leaves every time I visit my girls when flowering.


----------



## ness (Jun 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Those plants will surprise you. I don’t find myself in any way knowing about the plant. I think the plant itself has taught me that like us, each one is just a bit different than the others and require different needs even tho the one sitting right beside it, it’s twin will want something totally different. I have a split plant like you have. It’s one of three of the Josie clones that I decided to let hang out as I think the one planted outside is gonna be a winner and I may want more I’m gonna manifold one of them as I had great luck with doing it on a plant in my last clone grow.
> View attachment 300703



Sub you have it going on pretty girls up there.  What are those red thing on those stems?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> At the bottom of my plants I had these extremely tiny 11 point leaves on the one plant 9 point on the other one. I'll see if there's any left they might have not survived the stripping I did today. They were about the size of a penny and I thought man if you could do some of those they would make the coolest little trinkets. Maybe embed them in epoxy for necklaces or other things like that. Seem like a really cool idea, it was the tiniest Bud leaves I've ever seen in my life.


I have a half a box of pressed leaves from my first grow when I couldn’t bear to get rid of them all. Your just have to press them in a book for a couple weeks with a paper towel. They flatten perfectly your project would make a nice gift too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

ness said:


> Sub you have it going on pretty girls up there.  What are those red thing on those stems?


they help train your plant into a 90 degree bend. I don’t always use them and you have to watch them and remove them once the stem is trained. I am doing a manifold on this plant. All the vegetation from the middle of this plant will be removed and I will top the two ends again and again moving their growth pattern into a kinda circle until I get enough tops to turn on flower time. I did this with another plant an uncontrollable clone that I hacked it all the way down after it was at least 1-1/2 ft tall. The plant turned out beautiful one of my best actually. These little rubber clips help me guide the plant to the growth pattern I’m looking for. I don’t usually use them on my regular plants unless they are unruly


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2022)

I don't only defoliate I trim the popcorn buds as well.  Not worth messing with and take away from the colas near the lights.

Great thread SubG.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't only defoliate I trim the popcorn buds as well.  Not worth messing with and take away from the colas near the lights.
> 
> Great thread SubG.


Yeah Pute I have learned now as well that it’s not worth saving the popcorn buds or anything under the net. Better to let that growth go to the buds.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)

There is a web sponsor that sells them too
Canopy Creations – Take control of your grow with the Perfect Canopy Creation (canopycreationsllc.com)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> There is a web sponsor that sells them too
> Canopy Creations – Take control of your grow with the Perfect Canopy Creation (canopycreationsllc.com)


Well there you go ness, you can get them right here… I didn’t mean to advertise for Amazon


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2022)

One of the strains I grow (Strawberry OG) will be almost nothing but popcorn buds if you don't clean her up at the bottom.  I just have a nice canopy about 24" deep spread across the top of the plant.  

I hate a plant that when you get done trimming off the sugar leaves there is no bud left.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

I also trim leaves in Flower. I'm trying to grow big buds not big leaves. The sugar leaves and flowers will suck up the sun. Don't need all those big leaves in flower because you have already established your root zone.


----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2022)

One other thing.....mold and PM.  I never let the fan leaves grow together and touch each other.  Not good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 19, 2022)

Don't mean to hijack the thread SubG but I just happen to have a Strawberry OG ready to go into flower next week.  Here is a picture of her.  Again all leaves are cleaned up at the bottom.  Most plants aren't this bad but nothing down at the bottom would produce smoke able product.  So, I clean it and let the top of the plant flourish. 

I will get a fair to average yield out of her.  The buds will be bigger and smell like strawberry once cured properly. Plus....it is gooood s-hit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

Good job brother Pute.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 19, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't only defoliate I trim the popcorn buds as well.  Not worth messing with and take away from the colas near the lights.
> 
> Great thread SubG.


Yes.  Those little buggers. A waste of time.  Especially when time for curing. That short time you have and all those big buds


pute said:


> I don't only defoliate I trim the popcorn buds as well.  Not worth messing with and take away from the colas near the lights.
> 
> Great thread SubG.


For sure. And then when your trimming, getting ready for curing,  all those small buds take away what little time you have for all those nice big buds. I found,  for outside growing,  especially here in Michigan,  that bending the plants after they get about 4 feet will let them smaller branches catch up in size. I won't have a big cola,  but all the buds will be nice size.  And the best thing is come fall time when the rains come I won't have much mold problems.  I've lost so many colas to mold. Devastating coming home from work and finding your beautiful girls full of mold.  I can't believe how fast it'll spread too.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Good morning peeps. Found this assassin bug munching on another critter that I’m hoping is not a spider mite. In a way I was glad to see him getting eaten but also wondering if I need to do something else than spraying with spinosad every couple days. looks like white spots but when I examine the leaves I don’t see anything up close that looks like bug damage or eggs or anything and the undersides of the leaves look clean. So I’m gonna wait on some of our spider mite experts to chime infor help.
> 
> edit this is on my outside plant Josie
> View attachment 299789


Is that a Mealybug?


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Is that a Mealybug?


Idk what that is and I'd walk on the other side of the street if I seen it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread SubG but I just happen to have a Strawberry OG ready to go into flower next week.  Here is a picture of her.  Again all leaves are cleaned up at the bottom.  Most plants aren't this bad but nothing down at the bottom would produce smoke able product.  So, I clean it and let the top of the plant flourish.
> 
> I will get a fair to average yield out of her.  The buds will be bigger and smell like strawberry once cured properly. Plus....it is gooood s-hit.
> 
> View attachment 300790







right there , bare naked ladies


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> right there , bare naked ladies


No worries Pute I did a big rape of leaves myself today. Your plant looks trimmed just right.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No worries pute I did a big rape of leaves myself today. Your plant looks trimmed just right.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Is that a Mealybug?


I’m not sure but he’s getting taken care of I’m pretty sure


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)

Mike


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread SubG but I just happen to have a Strawberry OG ready to go into flower next week.  Here is a picture of her.  Again all leaves are cleaned up at the bottom.  Most plants aren't this bad but nothing down at the bottom would produce smoke able product.  So, I clean it and let the top of the plant flourish.
> 
> I will get a fair to average yield out of her.  The buds will be bigger and smell like strawberry once cured properly. Plus....it is gooood s-hit.
> 
> View attachment 300790


Nice haircut on her Pute.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

So we ordered new sliding glass doors as well as a replacement bedroom door on our back porch about 6 months ago. They are finally ready and will be installed this week Wednesday and thursday This will be the first time that strangers will have a gander at our plants unless they don’t notice them which unless they are blind…
I have two on the deck one pictured and two on their route in and out of our backyard to get materials and tools to the deck. I only plan to scootch this one plant out of the way a bit from the doors. We have a four plant limit here but I still worry a little about it.
what do strangers say when they see your plants?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

I would never let total strangers see my plants 
They will come back and RIP Ya, Build some temp covers or blinds is what I do


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

no strangers see my plants…only people that I know

never trust any strangers when it comes to cannabis

Roster has good advice , if possible

otherwise , if you do let them see your plants , make sure they see an AR or an AK or a .45 laying around too

or a big old mean junkyard dog


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no strangers see my plants…only people that I know
> 
> never trust any strangers when it comes to cannabis
> 
> ...


I guess this probably just what they are looking for… May be a good time to also be cleaning my 357 tho. Good idea big. Don’t think I can cover them or hide them unless I could put them in my garage if my  small mover wheels can handle them but I worry some about being out of the light for two days.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 21, 2022)

two days won’t hurt them one bit SubGirl

but if those idiots come back and try and rip you off , there might be some hurt there


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So we ordered new sliding glass doors as well as a replacement bedroom door on our back porch about 6 months ago. They are finally ready and will be installed this week Wednesday and thursday This will be the first time that strangers will have a gander at our plants unless they don’t notice them which unless they are blind…
> I have two on the deck one pictured and two on their route in and out of our backyard to get materials and tools to the deck. I only plan to scootch this one plant out of the way a bit from the doors. We have a four plant limit here but I still worry a little about it.
> what do strangers say when they see your plants?
> View attachment 300960


Temporarily relocate your plants. Leaving them in plain site leaves you open to getting ripped off or worse. Trust no one that you don’t know.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> two days won’t hurt them one bit SubGirl
> 
> but if those idiots come back and try and rip you off , there might be some hurt there


Ok I’ll try and move them around today to see if it’s possible. Thanks I’m glad the two days of darkness with only garage lights and maybe my little skimpy plant light won’t hurt them

yes I just tried. I can slide them around pretty easy so I’ll hide them in the garage. Thanks so much everyone…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

Be careful If they know weed and most workers are from so, America these days so they know.
They will wait until oct, and watch after harvest and rob you. or worse


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

They are smart these days do you think they want to trim and cure all your buds


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> They are smart these days do you think they want to trim and cure all your buds


Never thought of it that way but you are right


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 21, 2022)

When we had our fence replaced they not only recognized the plants, they commented on the "amazing smell" coming from the wall vent in my shop. So I gave them a tour, and about an ounce each. I doubt they will be ripping me off any time soon (not counting the cost of the fence), but if I need some warranty work they might fight over who gets to come over to do the work.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> When we had our fence replaced they not only recognized the plants, they commented on the "amazing smell" coming from the wall vent in my shop. So I gave them a tour, and about an ounce each. I doubt they will be ripping me off any time soon (not counting the cost of the fence), but if I need some warranty work they might fight over who gets to come over to do the work.


The problem is , They themseleves may think good dude and leave you alone 
But its the friends who they smoke the weed with and tell where they got it from due to the quality of your good smoke , There by lies the problem.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> When we had our fence replaced they not only recognized the plants, they commented on the "amazing smell" coming from the wall vent in my shop. So I gave them a tour, and about an ounce each. I doubt they will be ripping me off any time soon (not counting the cost of the fence), but if I need some warranty work they might fight over who gets to come over to do the work.


Yikes!


----------



## pute (Jun 21, 2022)

I have the same problem inside.  Finding contractors you trust is hard.  I have a plumber and a HVAC contractors that are cool.  I need an electrican and cable guy that are cool.  That is one of the problems of growing.  Getting ripped off.  I have security cameras and the house is pretty secure but I am always Leary of thieves.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> When we had our fence replaced they not only recognized the plants, they commented on the "amazing smell" coming from the wall vent in my shop. So I gave them a tour, and about an ounce each. I doubt they will be ripping me off any time soon (not counting the cost of the fence), but if I need some warranty work they might fight over who gets to come over to do the work.


I don’t think I’ll be giving them a tour tho…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no strangers see my plants…only people that I know
> 
> never trust any strangers when it comes to cannabis
> 
> ...


Yeah, that way, they can ripoff your guns at the same time they steal your plants.
I have one of those little hand carts/hand trucks. They move stuff really easy. Outta site, outta mind.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

Yep, I’m gonna move them to the garage tonight

i guess now I’m glad I used pots instead of planting two on the ground…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t think I’ll be giving them a tour tho…


I'm a trusting individual, what can I say : )  Well, that and the motion detectors and cameras.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yep, I’m gonna move them to the garage tonight
> 
> i guess now I’m glad I used pots instead of planting two on the ground…


Came in handy this time, but if you ever grow them in the ground directly, you'll never go back to pots.

Five or so years ago, I had three plants over the limit, so I stuck 'em in 5 gallon plastic buckets and half-assed hid 'em behind the barn. They were just too pretty to kill. Come fall, I went to harvest. Two were a good size, but the third was close to 2' taller than the others and had a lot more buds. I grabbed the two short ones and hauled 'em in the garage to chop. Went back out for the third and ripped the bail off the bucket, not to mention putting a severe hurt on my back. Couldn't even push the bucket over, so I grabbed a shovel and dug under it.
There was a crack in the bottom of the bucket, and a large taproot had grown through the crack, effectively growing itself into the ground. No more buckets for me. Tera firma is much better.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> When we had our fence replaced they not only recognized the plants, they commented on the "amazing smell" coming from the wall vent in my shop. So I gave them a tour, and about an ounce each. I doubt they will be ripping me off any time soon (not counting the cost of the fence), but if I need some warranty work they might fight over who gets to come over to do the work.


Kill'm with kindness.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

out of site out of mind then… safe in the garage.


----------



## boo (Jun 21, 2022)

they gonna stink out the neighborhood in there...nice greens by the way...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

boo said:


> they gonna stink out the neighborhood in there...nice greens by the way...


Yeah boo, I can smell them already


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 301000
> 
> out of site out of mind then… safe in the garage.





SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 301000
> 
> out of site out of mind then… safe in the garage.


Is one of them an auto?


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 21, 2022)

Very nice looking.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Is one of them an auto?


No just an early bloomer. Waiting for her to reveg. She has some nice smelly blooms tho.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 21, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Very nice looking.


Thank you. I love them


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So we ordered new sliding glass doors as well as a replacement bedroom door on our back porch about 6 months ago. They are finally ready and will be installed this week Wednesday and thursday This will be the first time that strangers will have a gander at our plants unless they don’t notice them which unless they are blind…
> I have two on the deck one pictured and two on their route in and out of our backyard to get materials and tools to the deck. I only plan to scootch this one plant out of the way a bit from the doors. We have a four plant limit here but I still worry a little about it.
> what do strangers say when they see your plants?
> View attachment 300960


They just smile. Then i tell them these are my Eastern Canadian Ferns.


----------



## ness (Jun 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> they help train your plant into a 90 degree bend. I don’t always use them and you have to watch them and remove them once the stem is trained. I am doing a manifold on this plant. All the vegetation from the middle of this plant will be removed and I will top the two ends again and again moving their growth pattern into a kinda circle until I get enough tops to turn on flower time. I did this with another plant an uncontrollable clone that I hacked it all the way down after it was at least 1-1/2 ft tall. The plant turned out beautiful one of my best actually. These little rubber clips help me guide the plant to the growth pattern I’m looking for. I don’t usually use them on my regular plants unless they are unruly
> View attachment 300778



Cool foxears is something I can use.  Glad you posted them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No just an early bloomer. Waiting for her to reveg. She has some nice smelly blooms tho.
> View attachment 301003


If they are outside im not sure they will reveg like you want. Got my fingers crossed for ya.
Last time that happend to me i could tell they were not going to reveg and that i had better start covering them up to allow for 12hrs of dark or they were not going to flower good. I made a cover for mine and covered them a few hours before dark and then uncovered them after dark which gave me my 12 hours of light and dark. She was a C99 and started flowering again and i got some good dank from that harvest.






						Hoppers growing cheap😁
					

Cindy 99 She is 10 weeks from seed




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 22, 2022)

Nice plant  brotherhopper. I’ve seen the nightly coverup before. Looks like a lot of work but great idea. I think if I had waited a few more weeks to put them out I would have not had the problem. I think next year I will plan to put them out on the longest day. I tried to match my indoor light cycle when I put them out as well as hardening them off by taking them in and out everyday getting them use to the sun and wind and leaving them outside totally for two weeks prior to transplanting them in their final pots. We’ve had some really unusual weather both cold and extremely hot here too which may have helped also. i know a lot of folks that are trying their hand at growing this year mostly outside. Several of them have told me that they have buds already like it’s a good thing. (I do admit it was kinda nice getting a preview of those smelly buds and even got excited a little when they started stacking so nice some are an inch in diameter already.). They have even less experience than me growing and many of their plants are very sad looking but I still show hope for them and try to help when I can But all the gardens I’ve seen in my area in peoples back yard most had plants in flower. Some tiny little things too like dwarf plants. My plants are over my head now and two plants just started bloom before revegging.  Unfortunately I’m not expecting my outdoor plants especially this one to do anything but be a knarly mess at the end but I needed the experience and fortunately have a backup flower tent and plenty of stash to enjoy the jungle ride.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

Yeah it really wasnt a big deal covering her up for a few hours before dark and made a big difference in flowering.


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

Morning SubmarineGirl your plants are looking yummy.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning SubmarineGirl your plants are looking yummy.  Enjoy your day.


Thank you Ness. I hope yours is a good day too. I’m expecting the door guys to come finish up today. They finished our BR door and one slider yesterday. I’m waiting for their call now and hope that they do as my outside plants have been in the garage now for two days and there is a 30% chance of rain this morning…


----------



## ness (Jun 23, 2022)

It's going to be a good feeling once all your door are working.  Sub do you have neighbors that can see into your yard?  I have just two neighbors and they are a distance away from me.  No, one comes around my place.  Hope it stays that way.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

I have one neighbor that can see into my backyard. I don’t worry about them as much as I do their guests as they have shindigs out on their porch a lot And I don’t trust their peeps… I didn’t put any plants on that side of the yard but there are two on my porch way over the railing now and two on the other side of my yard that they can see if they were looking for them… My other neighbor has an old privacy fence and never goes out in his overgrown yard except a couple times a year to cut grass. Four plants are legal in my state and I’m trying my best to keep it as low profile as possible and am still nervous about the whole thing.
yay! They just called and they are on their way. Hope to have my plants back outside by 2:00 ish.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> ...except a couple times a year to cut grass.


Maybe you could plant a couple in his yard : )


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have one neighbor that can see into my backyard. I don’t worry about them as much as I do their guests as they have shindigs out on their porch a lot And I don’t trust their peeps… I didn’t put any plants on that side of the yard but there are two on my porch way over the railing now and two on the other side of my yard that they can see if they were looking for them… My other neighbor has an old privacy fence and never goes out in his overgrown yard except a couple times a year to cut grass. Four plants are legal in my state and I’m trying my best to keep it as low profile as possible and am still nervous about the whole thing.
> yay! They just called and they are on their way. Hope to have my plants back outside by 2:00 ish.


That one plant that's flowering, is that an indica or sativa dominate?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Maybe you could plant a couple in his yard : )


Yes he probably wouldn’t notice until the next bushwhacking maybe right before harvest time 

but there is a sweet spot right behind his back fence with access to the lake that some of those damn kids may have planted some just to see if they would grow wild there…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> That one plant that's flowering, is that an indica or sativa dominate?


Dosidos a mix of both I think


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dosidos a mix of both I think


Ooh. Dosido huh. Pretty potent stuff right there.  I've never grew it but I've read it's very high thc count. It's indica dominate.  Indica usually has a harder time revegging. Either way,  Christmas is coming early for you


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Ooh. Dosido huh. Pretty potent stuff right there.  I've never grew it but I've read it's very high thc count. It's indica dominate.  Indica usually has a harder time revegging. Either way,  Christmas is coming early for you


It has a crazy strong smell already kinda pine citrus flowers. I have trouble describing the scent but I can’t keep from huffing it every time im around it. I leave that plant with a sticky nose every time . Like I said I don’t expect much so anything I would get out of her will be a plus. It does have about 15 nice bud sites stacking nicely tho. Would be nice for it to finish up but I’m not expecting it to before the jungle of reveg kicks in it started bloom about two weeks after she was outside.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 23, 2022)

this is her crazy twin sister in the flower tent. She is starting week 3 of flower and one of four I’ve got strapped down like I big dog Trying to keep them away from the lights during stretch. not really what I wanted but I’m learning to deal with it…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

So all four of my outside plants are in some form of reveg. I have read that they eventually start making regular leaves again (7 point instead of two ) in a few weeks Maybe 3-4. If this is true, I’m thinking they may have a chance to work it out before flower season which I think starts in August here but I’m not sure of that either. I’m having it hard to find information on it only information on revegging on purpose. Can’t help but wonder what these girls will do this summer… wondering also if they do start making regular leaves again, should I trim off the oddities to take away strength in these areas? Maybe @bigsur51 could chime in?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So all four of my outside plants are in some form of reveg. I have read that they eventually start making regular leaves again (7 point instead of two ) in a few weeks Maybe 3-4. If this is true, I’m thinking they may have a chance to work it out before flower season which I think starts in August here but I’m not sure of that either. I’m having it hard to find information on it only information on revegging on purpose. Can’t help but wonder what these girls will do this summer… wondering also if they do start making regular leaves again, should I trim off the oddities to take away strength in these areas? Maybe @bigsur51 could chime in?


We are waiting for Biggy LOL


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So all four of my outside plants are in some form of reveg. I have read that they eventually start making regular leaves again (7 point instead of two ) in a few weeks Maybe 3-4. If this is true, I’m thinking they may have a chance to work it out before flower season which I think starts in August here but I’m not sure of that either. I’m having it hard to find information on it only information on revegging on purpose. Can’t help but wonder what these girls will do this summer… wondering also if they do start making regular leaves again, should I trim off the oddities to take away strength in these areas? Maybe @bigsur51 could chime in?


I don't understand why yours started to flower when my THC Bomb didn't. I put it out weeks ahead of yours. It was in veg and ready to flower in the right lighting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I don't understand why yours started to flower when my THC Bomb didn't. I put it out weeks ahead of yours. It was in veg and ready to flower in the right lighting.


It is what it is tho. I don’t understand yet either but I’m sure I caused it playing with Mother Nature…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



lol. That was the first thing that came to mind for me when @SubmarineGirl mentioned Mother Nature…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

Yes and this has always been true


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So all four of my outside plants are in some form of reveg. I have read that they eventually start making regular leaves again (7 point instead of two ) in a few weeks Maybe 3-4. If this is true, I’m thinking they may have a chance to work it out before flower season which I think starts in August here but I’m not sure of that either. I’m having it hard to find information on it only information on revegging on purpose. Can’t help but wonder what these girls will do this summer… wondering also if they do start making regular leaves again, should I trim off the oddities to take away strength in these areas? Maybe @bigsur51 could chime in?


August14th I think.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So all four of my outside plants are in some form of reveg. I have read that they eventually start making regular leaves again (7 point instead of two ) in a few weeks Maybe 3-4. If this is true, I’m thinking they may have a chance to work it out before flower season which I think starts in August here but I’m not sure of that either. I’m having it hard to find information on it only information on revegging on purpose. Can’t help but wonder what these girls will do this summer… wondering also if they do start making regular leaves again, should I trim off the oddities to take away strength in these areas? Maybe @bigsur51 could chime in?


One of my reveggies…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So all four of my outside plants are in some form of reveg. I have read that they eventually start making regular leaves again (7 point instead of two ) in a few weeks Maybe 3-4. If this is true, I’m thinking they may have a chance to work it out before flower season which I think starts in August here but I’m not sure of that either. I’m having it hard to find information on it only information on revegging on purpose. Can’t help but wonder what these girls will do this summer… wondering also if they do start making regular leaves again, should I trim off the oddities to take away strength in these areas? Maybe @bigsur51 could chime in?





they will eventually come around and finish

you will end up with some buds , size will depend on genetics

you will also end up with a lot of larf , or cabbage = excessive leaves and stems

isnt growing cannabis fun!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> they will eventually come around and finish
> 
> you will end up with some buds , size will depend on genetics
> 
> ...


Thanx big, should I cut back on all that larf when the fan leaves correct themselves back into regular looking leaves? The weird leaves are at the bud sites. Yes I love growing cannabis even with this mess… it helps too to have 4 healthy plants in the flower tent to watch and a few experiments going on in the veg tent and the little freaks in the flowerpot outside Plus my little veggie garden and flowers. Hope you had a relaxing day big. You did your share last week for sure


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> they will eventually come around and finish
> 
> you will end up with some buds , size will depend on genetics
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx big, should I cut back on all that larf when the fan leaves correct themselves back into regular looking leaves? The weird leaves are at the bud sites. Yes I love growing cannabis even with this mess… it helps too to have 4 healthy plants in the flower tent to watch and a few experiments going on in the veg tent and the little freaks in the flowerpot outside Plus my little veggie garden and flowers. Hope you had a relaxing day big. You did your share last week for sure




thanks for the kind words , blessings to you and yours

the last reveg fiasco I had was with a Chocolate Trip strandivar

i tried to trim it up as it went through its change but it was to no avail…the plant started to multiply branches all over , small shoots everywhere , leaves everywhere , so I just gave up and let the cards fall where they may

i got a harvest but it was a pain in the backside to trim , dry , and cure it

so yeah , keep an eye on your particular strandivar and see what it does , every plant is different , and then react accordingly 

all the best


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

bigs girls don’t cry


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for the kind words , blessings to you and yours
> 
> the last reveg fiasco I had was with a Chocolate Trip strandivar
> 
> ...


I know you’re right. I just sometimes get a bit anxious of what’s ahead not knowing. The best to y’all too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know you’re right. I just sometimes get a bit anxious of what’s ahead not knowing. The best to y’all too.





better to be pro active than reactive  , don’t ever lose that type of anxiety , it will make you a better gardener and human being


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 29, 2022)

flower tent update. Week 4 of flower stretching finally stopped so no more choking them down  They seem to me to be stacked nicely and starting to bulk up Even thru the 90 degree bends on some of the buds I made. I just started noticing the smell when I open the tent but not as much as I thought I would. Just watching them grow now and hoping for a decent harvest.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

say , are these water spots?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> say , are these water spots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 29, 2022)

I already asked her she said nope
So I think she would know


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 301627
> 
> View attachment 301628
> View attachment 301629
> ...


Pretty damn impressive for 4 weeks.  Good momma you are.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 301634


Thrips?


----------



## boo (Jun 29, 2022)

I was just looking at the leaves myself subbie, the first pic is scary looking...scope that thing girl, we don't need another crash incident...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> say , are these water spots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t think water spots but I don’t think bugs either. Maybe a nutrient issue? I’ll try to get a close up picture of both sides of the leaves tomorrow. I looked at them once closely with my scope a couple weeks ago but it’s worth another look. I stressed them pretty bad bending them up this grow letting them get to big in the veg tent they seem really happy except those spots. (i hate saying spots…). My tent is pretty tight and I did a good sterilization 4 weeks ago just prior to putting the plants in flower. I hope it’s not bugs but I will give another look in the morning…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 29, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Thrips?


Maybe, I’ll have to give another look tomorrow looked at them a couple weeks ago, could not find anything alive, no webs, nothing on back of leaves just the spots, no holes maybe a bit of calcium deficiency but the leaves seemed healthy otherwise. Could be thrips tho, sure resembles it


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 29, 2022)

I found the only way I could get a good look was to remove the leaf. I don't think I ever spotted a (not going to say it) while the leaf was attached. I needed to flip it over and hold it down to get things in focus. 30X is the bare minimum for seeing them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)

get some blue sticky traps for thrips and leaf miners…they are sold on Amazon 

hang them around your plants…won’t hurt a thing except the bugs


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Carty (Jun 30, 2022)

Fight the good fight S Girl... dang bugs.  our swamp is full of them and I just had to clean up the entire tent as it was attracting ants due to my lazy arse not cleaning up after last grow..  ugh.

Loved cruising thru your thread, will try to stop in more often..  Carty


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> say , are these water spots?
> THRIPS!  Yes roster tried to tell me a couple of weeks ago I checked everywhere and didn’t see anything. Of course I did not know how tiny they would be. Before turning in, I read the life cycle of a thrip. Of course I had thrip dreams all night. I was at the tent opening when the lights came on at 6:00 with my scope and camera. Sure enough, I must be loaded with them. I got this good pic with an adult and a baby. I’ll get the blue sticky’s today but feel infested with them now. Can I use the Spiosad on them as well? I’ve never had to use any bug stuff in the tent except for gnat stickys.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

THRIPS! Yes @RosterMan tried to tell me a couple of weeks ago I checked everywhere and didn’t see anything. Of course I did not know how tiny they would be. Before turning in, I read the life cycle of a thrip. Of course I had thrip dreams all night. I was at the tent opening when the lights came on at 6:00 with my scope and camera. Sure enough, I must be loaded with them. I got this good pic with an adult and a baby. I’ll get the blue sticky’s today but feel infested with them now. Can I use the Spiosad on them as well? I’ve never had to use any bug stuff in the tent except for gnat stickys.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 30, 2022)

Spinosad does kill thrips, but I don't know if it's any better than soap spray. Considering you will have to spray two or three times a week, soap spray will be cheaper than spinosad. 

A pump garden sprayer works amazingly well for blasting bugs off the underside of leaves. I used it mainly with diluted soap spray or sometimes just water. I believe I would have been able to clear the mites completely in the grow room had I used it in the beginning.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

I ordered the spinosad soap so I could get same day shipping. But I am well into bloom as many buds as leaves now as everything on the bottom has been cleaned out and defoliating every time I’m in the tent. I worry about putting anything on the buds. Maybe could make a bud shield to spray the leaves …


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

Now I’m wondering how they got in there. I’ll bet from my organic dirt humm… don’t want them again have to be prepared more next time. I know now that I must have had them for a few weeks as I’ve seen the dots on the leaves for some time but because there didn’t appear to be any leaf damage and besides the dots looked healthy as can be to my novice eyes anyway, y’all picked right up on it, I’m so glad I posted an update…

1.  will this kill my harvest?
2.  Do I have time to get rid of them this late week 4 of flower?
3.  Will I be smoking thrip infused weed at the end like @CrashMagnet s spider mite weed?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now I’m wondering how they got in there. I’ll bet from my organic dirt humm… don’t want them again have to be prepared more next time. I know now that I must have had them for a few weeks as I’ve seen the dots on the leaves for some time but because there didn’t appear to be any leaf damage and besides the dots looked healthy as can be to my novice eyes anyway, y’all picked right up on it, I’m so glad I posted an update…sithing
> 
> 1.  will this kill my harvest?
> 2.  Do I have time to get rid of them this late week 4 of flower?
> 3.  Will I be smoking thrip infused weed at the end like @CrashMagnet s spider mite weed?


Maybe just maybe listen to others instead of dismissing them because they are not your idol. Just saying...................
I have used BT right up to two weeks before harvest. Corrected


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Maybe just maybe listen to others instead of dismissing them because they are not your idol. Just saying...................
> I have used Spinosad right up to two weeks before harvest.


I’m so sorry but you are my idol too  just sayin


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

Hey, you eat bug parts every day. Why not smoke some?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Maybe just maybe listen to others instead of dismissing them because they are not your idol. Just saying...................
> I have used Spinosad right up to two weeks before harvest.


I can spray the flowers? My top is all flowers… I am in week 4 I don’t want to mess up the flowers but I’m sure the thrips are in there as well


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now I’m wondering how they got in there. I’ll bet from my organic dirt humm… don’t want them again have to be prepared more next time. I know now that I must have had them for a few weeks as I’ve seen the dots on the leaves for some time but because there didn’t appear to be any leaf damage and besides the dots looked healthy as can be to my novice eyes anyway, y’all picked right up on it, I’m so glad I posted an update…
> 
> 1.  will this kill my harvest?
> 2.  Do I have time to get rid of them this late week 4 of flower?
> 3.  Will I be smoking thrip infused weed at the end like @CrashMagnet s spider mite weed?



I would say no to all three. You probably can't get rid of them, but you can definitely control them to the point they won't hurt the harvest. It just takes extra effort that would be excessive for growers with lots of plants. I joke about the mites in the buds, but in reality they stay on the leaves. I'm not sure but I think that is the same for thrips.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m so sorry but you are my idol too  just sayin


Haha I was just being serious , I don't care if you like me as much as Big (He is a Great guy who knows a lot) But there are others who have been around the block who do try to help you, I almost do not answer your posts anymore due to the fact I get blown off. If you like I won't chime in again if I am an annoyance.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Hey, you eat bug parts every day. Why not smoke some?


I’m sure now that I’ve smoked a many of bugs. I’ve actually found bugs in my purchased weed before which in the past never bothered me to remove the bug or smoke him for fun… it’s just that I really don’t like the thripweed thing that I’ve grown…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Haha I was just being serious , I don't care if you like me as much as Big (He is a Great guy who knows a lot) But there are others who have been around the block who do try to help you, I almost do not answer your posts anymore due to the fact I get blown off. If you like I won't chime in again if I am an annoyance.


I’m so sorry you feel that way. I will work on that as I respect all the growers answers here. Yes please chime in on all my questions I was under the impression we all did that when we could. Yes I do listen for bigs answers too as he has encouraged me when I was anxious on many occasions and his advice pulled me thru but I read everyone’s opinion especially tent growers or folks that have also experienced my problem. I even try to learn from others mistakes so please don’t feel that way. I’m usually smoking one when I’m on here but I know that doesn’t excuse my obvious neglect in everyone’s answers. I will try to check this.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m so sorry you feel that way. I will work on that as I respect all the growers answers here. Yes please chime in on all my questions I was under the impression we all did that when we could. Yes I do listen for bigs answers too as he has encouraged me when I was anxious on many occasions and his advice pulled me thru but I read everyone’s opinion especially tent growers or folks that have also experienced my problem. I even try to learn from others mistakes so please don’t feel that way. I’m usually smoking one when I’m on here but I know that doesn’t excuse my obvious neglect in everyone’s answers. I will try to check this.


I was just reviewing my notes , 4weeks into flower and then try not to use the soap mix on flowers , I was using BT right up to flower as weekly preventative.
I made mistake of using Neem soap on late flowering plant yrs back and it stank like crappy wash floor water ,
Im sure Big will chime in and decide what organic method is best.
You could look into doing a soil drench to kill the ones living in the soil.
We are all Good Subgal ,


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 301671
> 
> I ordered the spinosad soap so I could get same day shipping. But I am well into bloom as many buds as leaves now as everything on the bottom has been cleaned out and defoliating every time I’m in the tent. I worry about putting anything on the buds. Maybe could make a bud shield to spray the leaves …


Where do you order from that does same day delivery?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Where do you order from that does same day delivery?


Amazon prime offered same day delivery if I ordered more than 25.00 so I ordered the soap spray to bring my order to just over 25.00 so I can get it today for application tomorrow


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Amazon prime offered same day delivery if I ordered more than 25.00 so I ordered the soap spray to bring my order to just over 25.00 so I can get it today for application tomorrow


Wow Im a paid Amazon patron and I don't get next day anymore


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

I have gotten rid of thrips and mites in my garden with nothing more than a garden hose and spray handle set on flat spray. I blast the fkers off from underneath. I do that everyday for a week and then once every couple days for another week. And they are gone. I dont like using Pesticides but to each his own.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have gotten rid of thrips and mites in my garden with nothing more than a garden hose and spray handle set on flat spray. I blast the fkers off from underneath. I do that everyday for a week and then once every couple days for another week. And they are gone. I dont like using Pesticides but to each his own.


Mine are strapped down hard in the tent


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Sorry Sub. I keep forgetting your growing inside. 
When i was growing inside i used a water bottle sprayer with Water, Alcohol, and a little dish soap mix to kill Mites. Sometimes i also added Garlic.
Kills them on contact and they dont like the taste either.  Just keep your alcohol at about a 30% mix. Let it set for about 30mins and then spray it off with fresh water.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry Sub. I keep forgetting your growing inside.
> When i was growing inside i used a water bottle sprayer with Water, Alcohol, and a little dish soap mix to kill Mites. Sometimes i also added Garlic.
> Kills them on contact and they dont like the taste either.  Just keep your alcohol at about a 30% mix. Let it set for about 30mins and then spray it off with fresh water.


You do this during your lights off period I hope


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Nope. I raise my lights where i dont get anything on them and get it done. The difference is i have never grown in a tent. I build my own growroom.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You do this during your lights off period I hope


Maybe I could spray them right befor their bedtime


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now I’m wondering how they got in there. I’ll bet from my organic dirt humm… don’t want them again have to be prepared more next time. I know now that I must have had them for a few weeks as I’ve seen the dots on the leaves for some time but because there didn’t appear to be any leaf damage and besides the dots looked healthy as can be to my novice eyes anyway, y’all picked right up on it, I’m so glad I posted an update…
> 
> 1.  will this kill my harvest?
> 2.  Do I have time to get rid of them this late week 4 of flower?
> 3.  Will I be smoking thrip infused weed at the end like @CrashMagnet s spider mite weed?





1. nope
2. yep
3. nope


someone gave me some good advice a long time ago about bug sprays…….follow the instructions on the label

a fee notes on Spinosad and Monterey Bt

there is a difference

i use Spinosad sparingly and prefer the Bt , but , the Bt does NOT kill thrips but the Spinosad does…

the big thing with Spinosad is that it kills good bugs too , like bees and butterfly’s , so it is banned in most commercial grows….

that and the fact that there is no data on the long term effects of smoking cannabis which contains Spinosad 











*How Does Spinosad Kill Insects?*
So, how does this wonder product work? Saccharopolyspora spinosa is toxic to pests and affects their nervous systems. Once spinosad is applied to the plant, insect larvae will feed on the substance and will die within a day or two. Spinosad will cause the insect’s muscles to flex uncontrollably, which leads to paralysis and eventually death. It’s most effective when the larvae eat it, but simply walking over it is usually enough to do some damage.

Spinosad can kill a wide variety of insects, including fire ants, fruit flies, leafminers, mites, mosquitoes, spider mites, and thrips. This relatively new insect killer is generally used on vegetables and fruit along with other garden species. Many organic gardeners use BT to take care of caterpillars and use spinosad spray for everything else.


*Drawbacks Of Using Spinosad*
The biggest drawback of spinosad that may deter home gardeners from using it is that it’s highly toxic to bees while the spray is wet. Timing is everything when it comes to spinosad. Bees are most active during the day, usually mid-morning to the late afternoon. Apply spinosad spray in the evening or very early morning to allow plenty of time to dry. The spray should take no more than three hours to dry completely.

Since spinosad spray is considered safe to use around bees once it’s dried, the dust and granules can be considered safe, as well. Still, you should wait until the bees aren’t active to take precautionary measures. Take the extra step and avoid applying spray, dust, or granules on flowers or anywhere else you see bees frequently land on.

Another concern is that spinosad is moderately toxic to earthworms. You can avoid harming worms by making sure only to apply it to plants as needed. Using granules for fire ant treatment will certainly pose risk to the worms, so try to avoid using it around your garden beds or other places where you’d like to keep the worms safe.

Finally, spinosad is slightly toxic to humans, animals, birds, and fish. This toxicity is incredibly low. If it comes into contact with your skin or eyes, the only problems you should experience are irritation and redness. Animals may have a similar reaction if they should come into contact with it.


Spinosad concentrates are intended to be mixed with water before you apply them to plants. Mixing it with water will dilute it to a safe amount so you won’t end up harming the wrong insects or yourself. The label of the product will tell you the exact measurements. You’ll need to measure out the proper amount of liquid and mix it into water. It’s usually a few tablespoons per gallon, but this may change depending on the product. Once it’s properly proportioned, you can begin spraying it on your plants as directed.

For both kinds of spinosad liquid spray, you should apply it to the tops and bottoms of the leaves as well as on stems. You should spray it wherever you see pests and larvae. Remember, avoid spraying flowers to keep the bees safe, and avoid spraying the soil if you can. You can spray larvae directly, but it’s when they eat sprayed leaves that you’ll find it to be the most effective. If you see eggs on your plants, you’ll need to spray again in a few days after the eggs have hatched.



and for the purists out there…

*HOMEMADE ALTERNATIVE TO SPINOSAD*
Despite being organic (and highly effective) we still don’t know the possible long-term effects and that it’s more than enough for a lot of home growers and commercial cannabis growers to avoid spinosad. On top of that, there are a lot of alternatives to spinosad so if you’re looking for a broad-spectrum insecticide you may get the same results with other natural products, insecticidal soaps, or even with your own DIY alcohol mix, such as the following:




IngredientAmountHomemade Alternative to SpinosadIsopropyl alcohol3 tablespoonsMint5 medium-sized leavesGarlic juice3 tablespoonsCinnamon2 teaspoonsLemon juice3 tablespoons
 

Remember that you don’t need all the ingredients mentioned in the table, as long as you at least get the alcohol, and one ingredient more it should work but the more you add the stronger the result. So once you have the ingredients, mix all of them in a small bowl and then dilute one teaspoon per 600ml of water, preferably in a blender.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe I could spray them right befor their bedtime


Not sure , I always got up an hr before lights on and did my spraying using a green light. and shook them off the best I could with the fans on. Im sure others have spray at lights off as long as the humidity is low enough to avoid any molding.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 1. nope
> 2. yep
> 3. nope
> 
> ...


Big
What about using dissolved Mosquitoes dunks to drench the soil


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Big is correct. Its the alcohol that kicks their ass. The other stuff they just hate the taste of.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Big
> What about using dissolved Mosquitoes dunks to drench the soil


I had zero luck using them to kill gnats. Never had thrips.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I had zero luck using them to kill gnats. Never had thrips.


I remember a coco grow I had them so bad they were coming out every runoff watering I did. Never hurt much as far as Bud production went


----------



## gmo (Jun 30, 2022)

Damn! That sucks SG!
The thrip larvae would be so hard to miss because of it's color. 
Hope you are able to get them under control quickly.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Big
> What about using dissolved Mosquitoes dunks to drench the soil




yep yep , I’ve done it before

kills fungus gnats in the soil


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Haha I was just being serious , I don't care if you like me as much as Big (He is a Great guy who knows a lot) But there are others who have been around the block who do try to help you, I almost do not answer your posts anymore due to the fact I get blown off. If you like I won't chime in again if I am an annoyance.




I love you too Amigo!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Sub is a married woman and could give two shits. She is just having fun. The guys flirt to have fun but with total respect. Its all in fun.
Besides im the handsome bastard.


----------



## gmo (Jun 30, 2022)

Maybe we can summon @Airbone . I know that he has had some recent experience in dealing with thrips and has been successful in his attempts.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sub is a married woman and could give two shits. She is just having fun. The guys flirt to have fun but with total respect. Its all in fun.
> Besides im the handsome bastard.


So what you nare saying it is you that is the BIG Flirt LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Nope im just naturally handsome and women love me.  Well at least my Wife does and i give her my checks.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope im just naturally handsome and women love me.  Well at least my Wife does and i give her my checks.


I knew it LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was just reviewing my notes , 4weeks into flower and then try not to use the soap mix on flowers , I was using BT right up to flower as weekly preventative.
> I made mistake of using Neem soap on late flowering plant yrs back and it stank like crappy wash floor water ,
> Im sure Big will chime in and decide what organic method is best.
> You could look into doing a soil drench to kill the ones living in the soil.
> We are all Good Subgal ,


What’s a soil drench?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Im guessing Roster pees on his soil.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 30, 2022)

Wouldn't a top dressing of diatomaceous earth kill the bugs in the dirt?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2022)

Certain bugs it will but be very careful breathing around DE. It will cut your lungs up like glass.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 30, 2022)

Side effects of DE

"There isn't enough reliable information available to know if diatomaceous earth is safe or what the side effects might be. Side effects in people who work with diatomaceous earth in large amounts include serious lung problems, even lung cancer. When rubbed on the skin, diatomaceous earth might cause wounds or loss of parts of the skin. "


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

Was thinking they would have a better chance to dry overnight. Would hate for those bright l to turn on and burn them up if still damp but maybe it would be ok if I give them a good shake… I could dim the lights for the first couple hours I guess…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im guessing Roster pees on his soil.


I’ve read that some do instead on nutrients during veg… I was reading up on inexpensive nutrients.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

gmo said:


> Damn! That sucks SG!
> The thrip larvae would be so hard to miss because of it's color.
> Hope you are able to get them under control quickly.


thanx GMO me too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Certain bugs it will but be very careful breathing around DE. It will cut your lungs up like glass.
> [/QUOTE…
> DE? What is DE? A spray?


Edited 
diatomaceous earth ok I’ll read up on it


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve read that some do instead on nutrients during veg… I was reading up on inexpensive nutrients.


Seems like it would interfere with the nice smell of bud when you open the tent : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

I would hate to smell bug spray when I opened the tent.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Edited
> diatomaceous earth ok I’ll read up on it


diatomaceous earth. I use in pots with tomato plants to deter aphids. Never tried it on cannabis. The mites travel mostly on web, so don't get sliced up like other bugs do. Thrips should be susceptible, though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Seems like it would interfere with the nice smell of bud when you open the tent : )


yes it would smell like a mens room


----------



## Airbone (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I would hate to smell bug spray when I opened the tent.


I used lost cost plant therapy & pyganic.
The lost coast is all natural and smells like peppermint. Kills on contact. But I had to use it daily for a like 2 weeks to kill them all off. It only kills the hatched thrips and has no residual kill.
And can be used in flower.
Good stuff our new distributor happy plants sells it.
Good luck hope you nuke them quick!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

I happen to have a free sample of that from a local grow store. 





Were you in flower when you had to deal with it?
when did you put it on? With the lights on/off?


----------



## Airbone (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I happen to have a free sample of that from a local grow store. View attachment 301733
> 
> 
> Were you in flower when you had to deal with it?
> when did you put it on? With the lights on/off?


Yes I had plants in flower and veg that both had thrips.
I sprayed with lights on.
The alcohol in it makes it dry up very fast.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Yes I had plants in flower and veg that both had thrips.
> I sprayed with lights on.
> The alcohol in it makes it dry up very fast.


Ok I mixed up some and gave them a spray. The directions say just to dim the lights until they are dry. you are right, they are dry already turned the lights back up but they are getting ready to shut off. I did smell very nice like peppermint. Hope to find dead ones or none tomorrow will continue to spray till the cycle is broken or at least bent… thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

So now I’m concerned about the thrips in the soil. I just read Spinosad products can be used directly to kill thrips on contact, but can also be used when watering plants to systematically kill thrips via the roots.
so has anyone ever treated the soil with Spinosad? I’m worried that they are multiplying in my soil and would like to treat it with something organic that won’t effect my flowers.


----------



## boo (Jun 30, 2022)

I've neemed the soil using the drench method...flood the root ball until you've got complete runoff...whatever is in the soil dies but a repeat is needed for larvae...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

boo said:


> I've neemed the soil using the drench method...flood the root ball until you've got complete runoff...whatever is in the soil dies but a repeat is needed for larvae...


So I’ve read that you shouldn’t get Neem oil on the buds cause you can taste it. I know that’s when you’re spraying it also the reason I’m not using it cause I don’t think I can keep it off the buds  Do you think the Neem oil can make it from the soil to the buds?  That why I was wondering about the Spinosad I guess drench method that makes sense that it would kill them in the soil.


----------



## boo (Jun 30, 2022)

no neem on the flowers or you'll taste it...try washing the plants with some water pressure and then put them in front of a large fan...in this heat they'll be dry in minutes...knock them off the flowers and leaves the best you can...


----------



## Airbone (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So now I’m concerned about the thrips in the soil. I just read Spinosad products can be used directly to kill thrips on contact, but can also be used when watering plants to systematically kill thrips via the roots.
> so has anyone ever treated the soil with Spinosad? I’m worried that they are multiplying in my soil and would like to treat it with something organic that won’t effect my flowers.


That’s why I sprayed for two weeks!
Lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

boo said:


> no neem on the flowers or you'll taste it...try washing the plants with some water pressure and then put them in front of a large fan...in this heat they'll be dry in minutes...knock them off the flowers and leaves the best you can...


They are in major tie down in my tent boo. Would do that if they were on the outside plants for sure. Pretty sure I brought them in with the organic dirt I used which the plants seem to be digging but obviously the thrips are too. Will get a hold of it tho. at least now I know everything I ever wanted to know about thrips and then some


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 30, 2022)

Airbone said:


> That’s why I sprayed for two weeks!
> Lol


Yep


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They are in major tie down in my tent boo. Would do that if they were on the outside plants for sure. Pretty sure I brought them in with the organic dirt I used which the plants seem to be digging but obviously the thrips are too. Will get a hold of it tho. at least now I know everything I ever wanted to know about thrips and then some


You might have brought them in from outside on your clothes. It happens. Lots of bugs like to hitchhike.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 30, 2022)

I work outside all day and see it all the time.
I was working on an air conditioning unit the other day with my helper.
The unit was surrounded by weeds that were infested with spider mites!
 made my helper do that one !!!


----------



## gmo (Jun 30, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I work outside all day and see it all the time.
> I was working on an air conditioning unit the other day with my helper.
> The unit was surrounded by weeds that were infested with spider mites!
> made my helper do that one !!!


That gives me the heebie jeebies. 

My wife was noticed mites on her indoor jasmine plant. I felt bad, but I hazmat suited up, moved it outside and sprayed it down hard. It's gotten 2 treatments of azamax, but I don't get close enough to tell if they're still borging or if I've eradicated them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

Airbone said:


> I work outside all day and see it all the time.
> I was working on an air conditioning unit the other day with my helper.
> The unit was surrounded by weeds that were infested with spider mites!
> made my helper do that one !!!


Yes and off with your clothes at the back door so you don’t bring them in. 


gmo said:


> That gives me the heebie jeebies.
> 
> My wife was noticed mites on her indoor jasmine plant. I felt bad, but I hazmat suited up, moved it outside and sprayed it down hard. It's gotten 2 treatments of azamax, but I don't get close enough to tell if they're still borging or if I've eradicated them.


Haha I may have sprayed it a little harder  I check my houseplants all the time. I do get gnats around some of them and put sticky trap around when I see them but no spider mites yet. I’m hoping I never see a real one in my life.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You might have brought them in from outside on your clothes. It happens. Lots of bugs like to hitchhike.


Yes I’ve read that too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

I sprayed last night with the lost coast/Spinosad treatment. This morning when I went to put my new blue and yellow sticky’s in the tent. I couldn’t find any thrips dead or alive. They must be hiding. I will check the traps a little later to see if I caught any and plan on doing the spray until I don’t see them anymore but feel I’m on the right track to getting rid of them. Thanks so much for everyone’s help


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You might have brought them in from outside on your clothes. It happens. Lots of bugs like to hitchhike.




exactly

i was shocked when I saw photos of spider mites hitchhiking on the legs of a dam fly!

isn’t gardening so much fun!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Keep alcohol in a spray bottle and spray yourself down before entering your growroom. Just make sure there are no holes in your pants by your balls.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

I designed my grow room to need a minimum of my interaction. You open a solid wood door and find another door with  a 2.5'x5' plexiglass door. I can view the plants without ever needing to expose them to the outside world. If I need to get hands on with them, I go straight from the shower to a clean pair of scrubs. The only time I need to go in the room is to tuck the tops under the hog pen screen during veg or to harvest.
The nutes and water tests are done remotely with the reserve tank outside the room. The CO2 is also outside. I try and make things dummy proof 'cause.....well...... you know. 
I love RDWC growing. Only bugs I ever had were the gnats, and that's not in the grow room, but the clone/early veg area.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Lier. You go in the grow room naked ya sick bastard and rub your pecker on the girls.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

Honestly, I have. Not the pecker thing, though. Messes up the trichomes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Bastard. I bet you always have the sticky trichrome pecker.  Hope your not making finger hash out of it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Keep alcohol in a spray bottle and spray yourself down before entering your growroom. Just make sure there are no holes in your pants by your balls.


Yes I’ll watch my balls for sure


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

Okay,,, I was going to include you girls with the spray thingy,,,, but i was having trouble figuring out how i was gonna word it and be nice.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I designed my grow room to need a minimum of my interaction. You open a solid wood door and find another door with  a 2.5'x5' plexiglass door. I can view the plants without ever needing to expose them to the outside world. If I need to get hands on with them, I go straight from the shower to a clean pair of scrubs. The only time I need to go in the room is to tuck the tops under the hog pen screen during veg or to harvest.
> The nutes and water tests are done remotely with the reserve tank outside the room. The CO2 is also outside. I try and make things dummy proof 'cause.....well...... you know.
> I love RDWC growing. Only bugs I ever had were the gnats, and that's not in the grow room, but the clone/early veg area.





that sounds like a pretty cool room

yeah , I ain’t gonna lie , I would go into my growroom but neked 

but I did not do that after awhile because I used bare bulbs that hang down from the ceiling where I could adjust them up and down

yeah , one day I turned around and bumped one with my belly and had a nice burn for awhile

no more


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2022)

You mean your bare balls were hanging down. Sick bastard. You and Hippie molesting your plants.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You mean your bare balls were hanging down. Sick bastard. You and Hippie molesting your plants.





what one person calls molesting another calls it romance

sort of like romancing the stone


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I designed my grow room to need a minimum of my interaction. You open a solid wood door and find another door with  a 2.5'x5' plexiglass door. I can view the plants without ever needing to expose them to the outside world. If I need to get hands on with them, I go straight from the shower to a clean pair of scrubs. The only time I need to go in the room is to tuck the tops under the hog pen screen during veg or to harvest.
> The nutes and water tests are done remotely with the reserve tank outside the room. The CO2 is also outside. I try and make things dummy proof 'cause.....well...... you know.
> I love RDWC growing. Only bugs I ever had were the gnats, and that's not in the grow room, but the clone/early veg area.


Sounds like an operating room or the nuclear clean area on a submarine.  I’m gonna start calling you doctor hippy.  I am careful not to tend to the plants after being in the yard but I don’t have a grow room only two tents which are both located inside my house. As tiny as those little bugs are they could have slipped them the screen covering at the bottom of the tent or of course found their way in thru me or my tools somehow… I did use organic soil this time and may have brought them to my tent that way. I did a full sterilization including vent fans filters tent tools just prior to putting my four plants in to flower so I don’t think it was that. hope to find dead thrips on the blue and yellow sticky’s when I check them later. This morning, couldn’t find any. I guess that’s good they have calmed down at least but I will be in there “Maybe naked like Big since I can’t get burnt on the belly with a hanging bulb”


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You mean your bare balls were hanging down. Sick bastard. You and Hippie molesting your plants.


That's why all my girls are happy!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's why all my girls are happy!


Silly boyz


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 1, 2022)

Ok,I found thrips on the yellow stickys not a lot and mostly the ones laying flat on the soil opposed to hanging around the leaves. I moved them all to flat on the soil.  Also they don’t seem to like the blue sticky’s but I moved them also to the soil where I was catching them With the yellow ones. I also gave another spray with the lost coast/spinosad mix and plan to do this each day until I have clean yellow sticky’s  Hopefully it doesn’t take forever


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

So I planted two different types of eggplant this year because the rabbits took out almost all of the first crop. The three that were left from the first crop have thorns on the leaves and stems. I’ve never seen thorns on the face of leaves like that. Better have glove on when I go to pick these I think


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sounds like an operating room or the nuclear clean area on a submarine.  I’m gonna start calling you doctor hippy.  I am careful not to tend to the plants after being in the yard but I don’t have a grow room only two tents which are both located inside my house. As tiny as those little bugs are they could have slipped them the screen covering at the bottom of the tent or of course found their way in thru me or my tools somehow… I did use organic soil this time and may have brought them to my tent that way. I did a full sterilization including vent fans filters tent tools just prior to putting my four plants in to flower so I don’t think it was that. hope to find dead thrips on the blue and yellow sticky’s when I check them later. This morning, couldn’t find any. I guess that’s good they have calmed down at least but I will be in there “Maybe naked like Big since I can’t get burnt on the belly with a hanging bulb”







the cool tubes work great , especially keeping one from getting burned






the hanging bare bulbs are dangerous , but that is how I roll


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the cool tubes work great , especially keeping one from getting burned
> 
> 
> View attachment 301919
> ...


COOL TUBE
Who is the topless woman


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the cool tubes work great , especially keeping one from getting burned
> 
> 
> View attachment 301919
> ...


I need a room like that to be one with my plants…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

She is way too skinny for Roster


----------



## boo (Jul 2, 2022)

that chick with the white hair is big's sister...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 2, 2022)

boo said:


> His twin sister I bet


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 2, 2022)

no one even noticed the five gallon Hempy buckets full of Perlite


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Yeah I did once and asked you how the perlite stayed moist


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

I remembered that you grew in just perlite. I’m not brave enough to try it yet


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm guessing he used a drip or something. I love perlite. Just never used it as the medium.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm guessing he used a drip or something. I love perlite. Just never used it as the medium.




well I won’t clutter up SubGirls thread with a description of the Hempy bucket

so yeah , drill 2-3 holes about 2-3 inches up from the bottom of the bucket

fill up bucket with Perlite until water or nutrients start to come out of the holes and then stop

one just has to make sure the roots have access to the nutrients and then it’s on

Hempy buckets are passive hydro and if I ever go indoor growing , I will go back to Hempy buckets and a modified Lucas Formula feeding system

simple system with outstanding results


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Do you set them in water or just water ever so often? How does the seedlings roots get to the water in a 5 gallon bucket if only the bottom 3" has water. I'm very interested in knowing how that works. Sounds cool as hell.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Do you set them in water or just water ever so often?




every so often

its a beautiful system 

for one thing , one can NEVER overwater the plants

as soon as the water starts coming out of the bottom holes , stop

depending on how hungry of plants ya got will determine how often one has to water…..about every 2-3 days on average

once those roots find that reservoir of nutrients they take off like crazy

I’ve done side by side with soil and there is no comparison , the Hemp plants are practically twice as big as the soil

old school baby


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

So the roots won't dry out from a seedling before it gets to the water?
Sorry for all the questions but I'm curious.
In a DWC the moisture keeps the roots wet but since this has no bubbles I was just wondering how the roots stay wet if their in perlite and the roots arnt at the bottom yet.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

PERLITE WICKS


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> PERLITE WICKS


John Wicks too


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> So the roots won't dry out from a seedling before it gets to the water?



the key is to always keep the roots near the bottom of the container

i punch small holes in the 20 oz beer cups and then place my baby plants which were rooted in root plugs with visible roots coming out of the plug , then I place the rooted plant in the beer cup , which only has enough Perlite to just barely cover the holes at the bottom of the cup , so the roots are right near the reservoir and then I fill up the rest of the cup wit more Perlite

i repeat the same process when I up pot from a beer cup to a 1 gallon bucket 

do the same thing as up potting from the beer cup

then the final up pot is from the one gallon buckets into the 5 gallon buckets

when I pull the plant out of the 1 gallon bucket , the roots are visible and hanging down when I place them in the 5 gallon bucket which has a couple inches of Perlite which barley cover the drain holes , so the roots are near the bottom of the nutrient reservoir 

then just fill up the bucket to the top with more Perlite

the only function of the remaining Perlite is just to hold the plant in place , it will remain upright and stable in a 5 gallon bucket of Perlite  , it only needs a few bamboo stakes to hold it up , just like in dirt

i hope this makes sense


here is a modified version but shows the gist of it all


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> PERLITE WICKS




*How Much Water Does Perlite Hold?*
*Perlite can hold 20 to 50% water by volume, making this horticultural substance extremely absorbent and moisture-wicking. In general, smaller perlite particles will retain more moisture than coarser ones.*

Perlite’s natural size and structure make it a suitable foundation for holding water. It stores water in three places:


Between individual grains
In channels leading to the grains’ centers
On the uneven surfaces of each particle
These three water-storage surfaces allow each piece of perlite to absorb a significant amount of water.

Sometimes, perlite is used to retain water or other liquids to keep other things such as plants moist. However, you can also use it to wick away moisture. 

Perlite can absorb and wick away a wide range of materials, although most practical uses include containing liquids such as water.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> *How Much Water Does Perlite Hold?*
> *Perlite can hold 20 to 50% water by volume, making this horticultural substance extremely absorbent and moisture-wicking. In general, smaller perlite particles will retain more moisture than coarser ones.*
> 
> Perlite’s natural size and structure make it a suitable foundation for holding water. It stores water in three places:
> ...


Never knew perlite could hold water. It floats so I just assumed it was some kind of styrofoam material…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never knew perlite could hold water. It floats so I just assumed it was some kind of styrofoam material…




don’t forget the pop quiz today at noon


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

and just wait until we get into vermiculite


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> don’t forget the pop quiz today at noon


I have a note this time


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

Okay I got it. Thanks Big for explaining that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

I think quite a few of us would love to have a laboratory to explore the Wonderful World of Growing. The science is fascinating to me. I know I am only scratching the surface of dirt…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2022)

It's kinda like an ebb and flow.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> and just wait until we get into vermiculite


That's what I've always used. My clones go from the spray cloner into little Dixie cups whit holes punched around the very bottom, and then filled up with vermiculite that I buy in 25 pound bags at the local lumber yard. Those cups go into my home made tank that has a remote reservoir with a pump and air stone until they're big enough to either sell or transfer into my grow room into pots full of expanded clay pellets. The vermiculate is easy to wash off the roots to put into the pellets or soil.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

Garden update. Thrips day three treating them in the flower tent. Gonna have to continue spanking them with lostcoast/Spinasod probably every day for at least another week. Catching a few at the soil level with yellow and blue sticky traps but need to wait for at least one full cycle of new adults. I haven’t found any adults or larva on the leaves since my first spray. Have been defoliating those leaves effected each time I open the tent. The buds are still fattening up and haven’t seemed to mind the thrips at all.


----------



## boo (Jul 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> That's what I've always used. My clones go from the spray cloner into little Dixie cups whit holes punched around the very bottom, and then filled up with vermiculite that I buy in 25 pound bags at the local lumber yard. Those cups go into my home made tank that has a remote reservoir with a pump and air stone until they're big enough to either sell or transfer into my grow room into pots full of expanded clay pellets. The vermiculate is easy to wash off the roots to put into the pellets or soil.


I'd like to try growing in water, seems interesting...I've got a bubble bucket around here somewhere...


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

Sub Thrips are not that bad
As long as you can control the soil ones your buds should be fine.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

Outside all four plants are in reveg and I’m just riding the reveg wagon till I feel I need to do something. All plants are a bit different but are getting good air flow. Hoping that I will see some 5 and 7 leaf fans start to come back hopefully meaning they have caught up vegging and will be ready to flower again come mid Aug. Maybe this won’t happen but I’m willing to take the ride with them. Have good notes already for next outdoor grow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

transplanted the two little freakshow plants into some bigger pots after @oldfogey8 and @crash mentioned heat and taking on water. There were not many roots yet but I did want to give them a bit more perlite in their soil and get them out of those tiny pots in case they were to hot. I gave them a sip of reduced nutes too. Hopefully I will notice them growing a bit faster but these plants for sure are slow growing.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

Good call


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

inside the veg tent, I kept three of the clones from my Josie plant outside. Big sent me the seeds for her and she has a really delightfully stinky smell already. I thought she was gonna have potential as her entire growth from seed thru veg has overpowered all my other plants in healthiness. One as you can see is light and appears to need nutes. It was planted in a pot with and auto drain bottom which apparently was the cause of it. I planted them in 5 gallon bags and also did spinosad on them since I have that problem in my other tent and didn’t want the same action in the veg tent


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd like to try growing in water, seems interesting...I've got a bubble bucket around here somewhere...


Yes it does boo I may give it a try one day…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

See that Boo she Loves me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sub Thrips are not that bad
> As long as you can control the soil ones your buds should be fine.


Yes I guess I realize that now. I thought it was gonna be like spider mites at first. I think from now on, I will treat my tent with some spinosad now and then in the early stages. I never had bugs before and as much as I sterilized everything I still got them. Makes me wonder if y’all tent growers treat with anything during veg and early flower for GP


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> See that Boo she Loves me


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I guess I realize that now. I thought it was gonna be like spider mites at first. I think from now on, I will treat my tent with some spinosad now and then in the early stages. I never had bugs before and as much as I sterilized everything I still got them. Makes me wonder if y’all tent growers treat with anything during veg and early flower for GP


I only ever did if I knew I had or saw signs , I never bring in others clones


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Aren't there three of ya's growing the freakshow? I'm watchin' close. I might be tempted to try some next year if yours turns out well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

These were all plants that I grew from seeds in my clean veg tent. Maybe they were in the organic soil I used or maybe they got in on my clothes. Who knows.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


>


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> These were all plants that I grew from seeds in my clean veg tent. Maybe they were in the organic soil I used or maybe they got in on my clothes. Who knows.


Soil


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Aren't there three of ya's growing the freakshow? I'm watchin' close. I might be tempted to try some next year if yours turns out well.


yes, @CrashMagnet and @oldfogey8 both have them. 
I’m gonna start them way early if I do plant them next year they are a cool looking plant. Who knows what they smoke like but I’ll let you know if they ever get to that point.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Soil


Yes plants seem to like the new soil but so do the thrips


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

I have had them bad 2 xs both times from new bags of soil


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

If you guys feel happy with it, I'll start some inside this winter so I've got time to clone the ladies and grow 'em up large enough to finish in my area.
I don't worry about them revegging when I put 'em out 'cause I run my lights 24/7 while they're in veg.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 3, 2022)

I have one plant named Tiny Tim, 5 weeks old and is still 5 inches tall LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I have had them bad 2 xs both times from new bags of soil


Maybe I should have treated the soil for them at transplant


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> yes, @CrashMagnet and @oldfogey8 both have them.
> I’m gonna start them way early if I do plant them next year they are a cool looking plant. Who knows what they smoke like but I’ll let you know if they ever get to that point.


I would have planted several had I known how slow they start. By the looks of it, it will be weeks more until I know if I have a female.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I would have planted several had I known how slow they start. By the looks of it, it will be weeks more until I know if I have a female.


Yes, and I’ve read that it is hard to sex them too. Couldn’t find any details tho


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

My tiny Freak Show. The other 2 are less impressive…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My tiny Freak Show. The other 2 are less impressive…
> View attachment 302043


Very pretty. Still looks healthy to me. Who knew it would take 6 months to get out of the seedling stage


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Very pretty. Still looks healthy to me. Who knew it would take 6 months to get out of the seedling stage


I thought I would just have some ornamental smallish yard plants but these may be my fall tent plants. Or they could surprise me and surge. Either/or. I am growing them for fun. I appreciate @CrashMagnet for turning me on to these. I needed a diversion.


----------



## boo (Jul 3, 2022)

you need a diversion, buy an old car...soon you'll be begging for a break...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 3, 2022)

boo said:


> you need a diversion, buy an old car...soon you'll be begging for a break...


Nope. Passive diversion not a money pit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nope. Passive diversion not a money pit.





thats why I play golf

its my passive aggressive diversion though


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I thought I would just have some ornamental smallish yard plants but these may be my fall tent plants. Or they could surprise me and surge. Either/or. I am growing them for fun. I appreciate @CrashMagnet for turning me on to these. I needed a diversion.


Me too. I’m glad you’re growing them too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I thought I would just have some ornamental smallish yard plants but these may be my fall tent plants. Or they could surprise me and surge. Either/or. I am growing them for fun. I appreciate @CrashMagnet for turning me on to these. I needed a diversion.


Me too. I’m glad you’re growing them too


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Echo?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Echo?


I know, I don’t know what happened happened happened


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 4, 2022)

Yay it’s finally eggplant and pepper season in my garden


----------



## boo (Jul 4, 2022)

the one on the left looks like earl...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Me too. I’m glad you’re growing them too


We can compare notes.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know, I don’t know what happened happened happened


It’s a glitch in the Matrix. It means the agents and Mr Smith are coming.


----------



## giggy (Jul 6, 2022)

Subgirl, what time is dinner? Love fried egg plant and stuffed peppers. Veggies look good.


----------



## pute (Jul 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> Subgirl, what time is dinner? Love fried egg plant and stuffed peppers. Veggies look good.


I judge an Italian Restaurant by how good their eggplant is.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

giggy said:


> Subgirl, what time is dinner? Love fried egg plant and stuffed peppers. Veggies look good.


We are gonna have some fried eggplant tonight. We also eat our share of stuffed peppers. We eat eggplant every week during the season and I bread up the extras for the freezer. I’m a southern Hungarian cook so we use a lot of peppers too. Decided that I would dedicate my two small garden areas at our new place in the city to just peppers and eggplant, well there are two Italian tomato plants snuck in there too. They sell beautiful local veggies at the fruit stand near me including tomatoes so delicious and plenty of neighbors growing zucchini and yellow squash so other veggies are plentiful and I can trade my eggplant with neighbors for some of their extras including fresh eggs  so it’s working out


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I judge an Italian Restaurant by how good their eggplant is.


Me too. Some is really bad…I hate when I hear folks say they hate eggplant. They just got a hold of some of the bad stuff for their first try of it…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Me too. Some is really bad…I hate when I hear folks say they hate eggplant. They just got a hold of some of the bad stuff for their first try of it…


All right then. I guess I need to try some. I make killer ‘gravy’ and it may make for better eggplant parm. The stuff I have had was very meh…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> All right then. I guess I need to try some. I make killer ‘gravy’ and it may make for better eggplant parm. The stuff I have had was very meh…


Size matters when it comes to eggplant imo. The big fat ones are usually full of seeds which are edible but make them mushy in a fried eggplant, you don’t want mushy. The ones with less girth like the Ichiban or the Japanese type that I grow have tiny seeds and don’t get mushy. I even make eggplant fries with them super crispy and even my grandkids eat them that way with ketchup of course.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 6, 2022)

Sub
What do you think the reason for your outside plants revegging is ??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Size matters when it comes to eggplant imo. The big fat ones are usually full of seeds which are edible but make them mushy in a fried eggplant, you don’t want mushy. The ones with less girth like the Ichiban or the Japanese type that I grow have tiny seeds and don’t get mushy. I even make eggplant fries with them super crispy and even my grandkids eat them that way with ketchup of course.


Good info. I will keep my eyes pealed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Sub
> What do you think the reason for your outside plants revegging is ??


I started them under lights and let them get 4 ft tall before putting them outside. I think that even tho I tried to ease them into Mother Nature by reducing the light cycle and bringing them in and out and getting them adjusted, it was still not mother natures way. I think I would have done better starting them outside right after the seedling stage or not putting them out till mid June when the days are longest.


----------



## giggy (Jul 6, 2022)

I see some garlic in there too. We got some growing at my inlaws that I know has been there 38 years. We need to dig some up too. Never had good luck storing fresh garlic.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

So you pile these eggplant medallions on a big bowl of your favorite noodles then add my homage pasta sauce and you got one of my favorite meals.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 6, 2022)

had them on outside plant  what a pain


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

guerilla1950 said:


> had them on outside plant  what a pain


You talking about the thorns?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 302260
> 
> So you pile these eggplant medallions on a big bowl of your favorite noodles then add my homage pasta sauce and you got one of my favorite meals.


Where is the tutorial?


----------



## boo (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't care for eggplant but they look yummy subbie...the meal sounds great...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 6, 2022)

boo said:


> I don't care for eggplant but they look yummy subbie...the meal sounds great...


The kids don’t know they are eggplant and you wouldn’t either. I cut the ones I make for them like fries and give them a Little Dipper of ketchup and they go to town. We don’t call them eggplant either, they are Oma fries


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 6, 2022)

eggplant marinara for the win!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Sub
> What do you think the reason for your outside plants revegging is ??


Are you revegging too Kevinn?


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 302260
> 
> So you pile these eggplant medallions on a big bowl of your favorite noodles then add my homage pasta sauce and you got one of my favorite meals.


You can do that with squash as well.  Low cal, filling and tastes great if prepared properly.  Mrs Pute uses an air fryer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

pute said:


> You can do that with squash as well.  Low cal, filling and tastes great if prepared properly.  Mrs Pute uses an air fryer.


We had zucchini fries tonight in the air fryer neighbor brought a giant zucchini made fries with half of it tonight will stuff the other half for tomorrow. I love summer veggies


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

I was just corrected...it is zucchini not squash.....geeez... don't piss off the old lady.


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> We had zucchini fries tonight in the air fryer neighbor brought a giant zucchini made fries with half of it tonight will stuff the other half for tomorrow. I love summer veggies


I love zucchini fries....but she eats them faster than she can make them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 7, 2022)

pute said:


> I was just corrected...it is zucchini not squash.....geeez... don't piss off the old lady.


Haha. We eat zucchini the same way. The air fryer is the jam


----------



## pute (Jul 7, 2022)

Good night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Haha. We eat zucchini the same way. The air fryer is the jam


We love our Air Fryer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

So one of my four outside plants decided to bloom about two weeks after putting them out. All four of them have since went into bloom and are now in obvious different states of reveg. This plant however is not showing the knarley reveg like the other plants and seems to keep blooming. I thought for sure with another month of hot summer, they would surly stop flowering and start vegging again. Well I haven’t been giving her any blooming nutes and am starting to think maybe I should since she is still packing on the blooms. The other plants are taller and bushier and like I said obviously in reveg. I don’t know what to expect from them. Was waiting for them to start making regular fan leaves agin to see what I should trim off…
this is a little video clip so y’all can see it. Maybe I should do some bloom nutes?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

My other plants look more like this…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So one of my four outside plants decided to bloom about two weeks after putting them out. All four of them have since went into bloom and are now in obvious different states of reveg. This plant however is not showing the knarley reveg like the other plants and seems to keep blooming. I thought for sure with another month of hot summer, they would surly stop flowering and start vegging again. Well I haven’t been giving her any blooming nutes and am starting to think maybe I should since she is still packing on the blooms. The other plants are taller and bushier and like I said obviously in reveg. I don’t know what to expect from them. Was waiting for them to start making regular fan leaves agin to see what I should trim off…
> this is a little video clip so y’all can see it. Maybe I should do some bloom nutes?


Nice looking plant. Personally, I would feed her bloom nutes.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

My other two. This one is over 6 ft now. Don’t know I might need a ladder to tend to her.




and this one, the twin sister of the one with the blooms only she didn’t start blooming till weeks later…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice looking plant. Personally, I would feed her bloom nutes.


I was thinking that too. I guess if the plant didn’t need it, it would just not use it. Maybe veg nutes too?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 8, 2022)

pute said:


> I love zucchini fries....but she eats them faster than she can make them.


Somebody's pushing their luck, huh?  


oldfogey8 said:


> Nice looking plant. Personally, I would feed her bloom nutes.


That makes two of us.

The one that's already got buds on it, that is. Don't think I'd bother with the veg nutes on that one. YMMV.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

This is also a sister plant to the one blooming. She in in my flower tent at week 6


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Somebody's pushing their luck, huh?
> 
> That makes two of us.
> 
> The one that's already got buds on it, that is. Don't think I'd bother with the veg nutes on that one. YMMV.


Ok then…


----------



## kevinn (Jul 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you revegging too Kevinn?



Most are but some are not !!!  Put them out mid May.  Maybe a little early, but they were getting too big to keep inside.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 8, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Most are but some are not !!!  Put them out mid May.  Maybe a little early, but they were getting too big to keep inside.


Yes mine went out in mid May too. Wish I would have let them go another month inside I think I would have had better luck


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 8, 2022)

Looking good sub


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

Brought the freaks in to hang out in the kitchen with me during the storm. They are bout 6” tall now. Their little shaggy leaves are showing 5 points now one plant working on its 4th sets of nodes now. Gonna give them another sip of blue juice while they are inside taking refuge under the kitchen light. I’m loving these slow growers.


----------



## ness (Jul 13, 2022)

Hi ya SubG, plants are looking great.  I'm getting ready to go outside to water plants outside.  I need to catch up on some reading I don't like getting be hide.  Have a good one.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

Started flower nutes on the outdoor plants since all of them are in full bloom or pre bloom. I figured the ones that are in reveg will hopefully get the hint to use their energy for blooming. they seem to be doing some stretching too with little blooms all the way up so I’m hoping for the best


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

My little freaks are still slowly growing but still alive. Maybe they would do better in the tent. I only would have room for one but that would be crowding too and I’m doing my best not to crowd the veg tent. So for now they are staying outside.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

The flower tent is starting week six. I finally got rid of the thrips but still watching out for them everyday. I have four plants in the tent one looks a bit different more bulky but is also a different strain. My flowers are way closer to the lights then I would like them but that was due to me not topping them early enough in the veg tent waiting for their turn in the flower tent. This has caused some yellowing of the leaves but the buds are continuing to bulk up so I’m hopeful


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2022)

Your doing a great job Sub


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

I’m really excited about my clones in the veg tent as I took them from the new this year Josie plant prior to putting her outside. There was just something about that plant that I loved from the day she sprouted. The outside plant is planted right beside my porch steps and got that “what is that smell” comment from my momma last time she was on the porch she then said “well I wouldn’t say that a great smell” so I’m hoping it’s gonna be extra good and hopefully more stinky than my normal plants. They are all very healthy and I’ve started topping them so I don’t make the same mistake as I did in my my flower tent


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Your doing a great job Sub


Thanx hopper


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

Side note. I did harvest some garlic today. Guess I’ll let them them dry out a bit. I got the sets/seedsI guess you call them from a local nursery and planted them in the fall. I love how they look when they are growing and their long spindle big blooms


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 13, 2022)

BIG Blooms LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Side note. I did harvest some garlic today. Guess I’ll let them them dry out a bit. I got the sets/seedsI guess you call them from a local nursery and planted them in the fall. I love how they look when they are growing and their long spindle big blooms
> View attachment 302885


Have you ever tried roasting the garlic in olive oil and using it to ‘butter’ some good Italian bread? You cut off the root end and put it in a pan with about a quarter inch of olive oil. Delicious.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My little freaks are still slowly growing but still alive. Maybe they would do better in the tent. I only would have room for one but that would be crowding too and I’m doing my best not to crowd the veg tent. So for now they are staying outside.
> View attachment 302881


Be very careful if you bring your freaks back inside. My golden rule was once outside, you stay outside. Too many chances of bringing  bugs/diseases inside to the tent babies.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Be very careful if you bring your freaks back inside. My golden rule was once outside, you stay outside. Too many chances of bringing  bugs/diseases inside to the tent babies.


I was more worried I would infect my outside plants when I brought them in. I know there must be a spider mite somewhere waiting for its chance to start over : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I was more worried I would infect my outside plants when I brought them in. I know there must be a spider mite somewhere waiting for its chance to start over : )


Yes you are so right


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Be very careful if you bring your freaks back inside. My golden rule was once outside, you stay outside. Too many chances of bringing  bugs/diseases inside to the tent babies.


Yes you are so right  I have enough in the veg tent anyway. Don’t want to screw them up for sure. Just gonna let the freaks stay outside with the marigolds whatever will be will be …


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Have you ever tried roasting the garlic in olive oil and using it to ‘butter’ some good Italian bread? You cut off the root end and put it in a pan with about a quarter inch of olive oil. Delicious.


Yes, that’s the way I roast mine also add crushed and black pepper and a little salt.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes you are so right  I have enough in the veg tent anyway. Don’t want to screw them up for sure. Just gonna let the freaks stay outside with the marigolds whatever will be will be …


At the rate the little freaks are growing, your indoor plants will be down and cured and in jars. No worry about bringing 'em in then!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 13, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> At the rate the little freaks are growing, your indoor plants will be down and cured and in jars. No worry about bringing 'em in then!


Yes I may have to bring them in for the winter.  I fed them again today the same strength as my veg tent. I did last week too there was no yellow tips so far.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

decided to top the freaks yesterday to see if I could get som node growth action.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 303174
> View attachment 303175
> 
> decided to top the freaks yesterday to see if I could get som node growth action.


Yours look hungry like mine do. I have started giving mine full strength nutrients. I hope they green up. These are quite a puzzle, aren’t they?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yours look hungry like mine do. I have started giving mine full strength nutrients. I hope they green up. These are quite a puzzle, aren’t they?




some plants are just naturally lime green….no biggie

but yeah , cal mag helps them green up


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> some plants are just naturally lime green….no biggie
> 
> but yeah , cal mag helps them green up


Cal mag ya say? 

I have to pick some up. I have been giving them some epsom salt but I think that is just the magnesium part. Maybe I give them some milk…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yours look hungry like mine do. I have started giving mine full strength nutrients. I hope they green up. These are quite a puzzle, aren’t they?


Yes, I’ve been giving mine full nutes too. Looks like they could take more even tho the stem is still quite small. I haven’t given them any calmag yet big maybe I’ll do that. I got some mycorrhizal inoculants but the directions say to use it at transplant. i really wanted to build a better root structure before I tried another transplant as the roots were hairlike thin when I did last time. Maybe there is some way to get some of this around the roots in the current pots?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, I’ve been giving mine full nutes too. Looks like they could take more even tho the stem is still quite small. I haven’t given them any calmag yet big maybe I’ll do that. I got some mycorrhizal inoculants but the directions say to use it at transplant. i really wanted to build a better root structure before I tried another transplant as the roots were hairlike thin when I did last time. Maybe there is some way to get some of this around the roots in the current pots?
> View attachment 303193


Maybe Id make some holes in the dirt just try and get some of this down. Don’t want to destroy what roots I do have doing that tho. Then thought about melting it down into a tea perhaps with some warm water. This is what it looks like tho. Don’t know how that would work either maybe supposed to be time released. I may have to wait till next transplant or find something else. Until then, calmag it is


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe Id make some holes in the dirt just try and get some of this down. Don’t want to destroy what roots I do have doing that tho. Then thought about melting it down into a tea perhaps with some warm water. This is what it looks like tho. Don’t know how that would work either maybe supposed to be time released. I may have to wait till next transplant or find something else. Until then, calmag it isView attachment 303194






don’t you just mix that with water?

those are small plants so a little will help


looks like some good stuff


WHEN AND HOW TO INOCULATE YOUR PLANTS​Posted by Guy Hyams on August 17, 2020

Mycorrhizal fungi are beneficial fungi that live in symbiosis with plants. In order for this symbiosis to take place, there must be direct contact between plant roots and the fungus. Below are some tips, tricks, and do’s and don’ts for using DYNOMYCO™ premium mycorrhizal inoculants and other mycorrhizal fungi products.
When to inoculate? The short answer is: the earlier, the better. Ideally, inoculate seeds or young clones, in order to capture the entire root right off the bat. Once the fungus inoculates the plant early on, it will grow together with the plant! Mix DYNOMYCO™ into your soil as close to planting time as possible, to minimize the effects of sunlight, humidity and the elements prior to inoculation.
Popping seeds? Make sure to apply DYNOMYCO™ in the soil mix right before those seeds are planted, ideally underneath the seed.
Cloning? If you clone using soil as your preferred medium, simply apply DYNOMYCO™ before placing the clones in the soil. Application rate will depend on the size of the initial pot in which you plant the cuttings – see label for a detailed application rate chart.
If you use Jiffy cubes or Root Riot cubes, you can inoculate upon your first transplant or use DYNOMYCO™ as a dip. Add a little water so that the granules break apart and the consistency becomes clay-like. Dip the cutting in the solution, coating it nicely and then place into the hole.
After the plants have established and you are ready to transplant, you can decide how you want to inoculate next.
Inoculating your media: What TO DO 
The two ideal methods of working with DYNOMYCO™ are either by mixing it in the soil evenly or by placing it directly in the planting hole. Which of these methods you use depends on the amount of seeds/clones or plants you are going to be working with and the equipment that you use.
If you mix your own soil by hand or you have a cement/soil mixer simply add DYNOMYCO™ at the application rate desired for the number of plants and the size of the container they will be going into. If you don’t feel like mixing your soil, or don’t have the equipment or the time, you can add DYNOMYCO™ into the planting hole right before you transplant.
Inoculating your media: What NOT TO DO
Since mycorrhizal fungi are root dwellers that can be killed by sunlight, they MUST be in the soil, not on the top! Application of DYNOMYCO™ (or any other mycorrhizal inoculant) by top feeding is not recommended since the fungi could get killed off by the elements (sunshine, heat, UV rays etc.) Additionally, if applied as a top-dress, the fungi won’t be able to travel down into the roots where they are needed.
Another common mistake in the use of mycorrhizae is brewing the fungi in a compost or microbe tea. While it may seem to make sense to add the fungi to other microbes and brew them together, the mycorrhizal fungi do not respond well to brewing and should be added to soil separately.
Following these simple guidelines will ensure that your plants grow to their full potential. Trust us, they will thank you later.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

It says to either mix it in the soil before transplanting or put some in the bottom and sides of hole at transplant. Does not give an option to top dress, or apply with water. I thought it would… perhaps I could slip some into the sides of the pot. Don’t want to disturb the tiny roots. I could run a knife around the edge and maybe add a little there.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

I have always used it at planting and up potting
Coat as many of the roots you can with it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

Powdery


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It says to either mix it in the soil before transplanting or put some in the bottom and sides of hole at transplant. Does not give an option to top dress, or apply with water. I thought it would… perhaps I could slip some into the sides of the pot. Don’t want to disturb the tiny roots. I could run a knife around the edge and maybe add a little there.





yeah , to be effective it needs contact with roots and in the soil 

you could just up pot them to a slightly bigger container and add the stuff then?


Since mycorrhizal fungi are root dwellers that can be killed by sunlight, they MUST be in the soil, not on the top! Application of DYNOMYCO™ (or any other mycorrhizal inoculant) by top feeding is not recommended since the fungi could get killed off by the elements (sunshine, heat, UV rays etc.) Additionally, if applied as a top-dress, the fungi won’t be able to travel down into the roots where they are needed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

Well maybe I will try and pot up a little. Last time I did about three weeks ago I was afraid I disturbed the hairlike root system but it didn’t seem to hurt their rapid growth (haha I say that in a southern slow way for sure.) it wouldn’t surprise me to see some marigold buds show up on these haha the jokes on me… at least during the grow I learned new words like Mycorrhizal  I love this hobby


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 17, 2022)

House & Garden Roots Excelurator GOLD - hydroponics root stimulator additive.
Read up on this , I liked it made crazy strong roots


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

Another product I forgot about is Teraganix EM-1. It is a microbial soil inoculant(like a liquid mychorizae). I think @WeedHopper is using it. I was for a few years but forgot about it. You can use what you buy in a quart bottle to make gallons more so it is economical. I just ordered some along with some bokashi bran for my next up-potting on Amazon. Never used bokashi bran before but I figured I would see how it is. It is supposed to be a soil builder though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Yeah I use it every feeding.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I use it every feeding.


I’ll look it up. I have only been using the fox farms trio and cal mag


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

You can add it to your feeding.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

I looked back at a grow journal I did when I started using it. The buds were tastier than I was growing and the thing that struck me was I historically would get a white buildup on the outside of my felt pots. I assume that is excess nutrients that are in my feedings that would crystallize when the felt surface dried out. When I used to EM-1, I didn’t get nearly the buildup. I surmised that was because the microbes were glomming onto the nutrients and chelating them to feed the roots. Or it maybe a bias to justify to my brain that it was doing something. If you get it, look into making EMA which is ‘activated’ EM-1. It is the same stuff. You just use non-chlorinated water, organic blackstrap unsulfered molasses and some EM-1 to make more. I made it by the quart and that would last me a month. I think out of a quart you can make 10 quarts(something like that).


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 17, 2022)

Yes I just found it 37.00 for 32 oz. i always said I wasn’t gonna be one of those growers with a million products. Trying to keep it simple. Well my shelf is full of bottles, sprays and other products that I’ve acquired and needed on occasion. I try to think hard every time I spend the 37.00 or whatever the cost is to make sure I “need” it. And of course it’s gonna help my current situation. I mean I had the thrip stuff here next day delivery and it worked so I’m not numb to the fact that certain products are indeed needed and necessary. I can’t complain about my first two completed grows as they were awesome and I love having jars of my own stuff around to enjoy and my plants stay reasonably healthy even when I screw up and do something stupid like not thinking ahead.
I'm gonna write this product down in my book to maybe try at a later date but for the freaks, I guess I’ll use what I purchased and do the transplant this time. Hopefully my roots will look more like Fogey‘s do. Thanks for all the info


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I looked back at a grow journal I did when I started using it. The buds were tastier than I was growing and the thing that struck me was I historically would get a white buildup on the outside of my felt pots. I assume that is excess nutrients that are in my feedings that would crystallize when the felt surface dried out. When I used to EM-1, I didn’t get nearly the buildup. I surmised that was because the microbes were glomming onto the nutrients and chelating them to feed the roots. Or it maybe a bias to justify to my brain that it was doing something. If you get it, look into making EMA which is ‘activated’ EM-1. It is the same stuff. You just use non-chlorinated water, organic blackstrap unsulfered molasses and some EM-1 to make more. I made it by the quart and that would last me a month. I think out of a quart you can make 10 quarts(something like that).


Sounds like salt residue from  gh 3 part if that's what u were using then


----------



## boo (Jul 21, 2022)

gh 3 part will certainly leave salt residue...the slits in my pots are always crusty after harvest...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 21, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> Sounds like salt residue from  gh 3 part if that's what u were using then


It was worse for the one grow I used GH3(if that is Grow Bloom and Micro). But I got it on the GOBox stuff too.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It was worse for the one grow I used GH3(if that is Grow Bloom and Micro). But I got it on the GOBox stuff too.


Ya that's the 3 bottles then they have another 6 bottles u can add


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> Ya that's the 3 bottles then they have another 6 bottles u can add


Does that include pH adjusting bottles and paraphernalia?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)

N.E.wguy said:


> Sounds like salt residue from  gh 3 part if that's what u were using then





just use micro and bloom , eliminate the grow and that will significantly cut down the salt residue without compromising the plant


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> You can add it to your feeding.
> 
> View attachment 303229


Any good for fun time oil?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just use micro and bloom , eliminate the grow and that will significantly cut down the salt residue without compromising the plant


I never used the Grow part , Look into using Lucas Formula for GH series Micro/Flower Bloom
Do not use Grow/
The Lucas Formula is a feeding method for hydroponic and soil-less grows. It derives from a man named “Lucas” who participated in online growing forums. His feeding schedule quickly spread throughout internet communities as an easy and hassle-free way to feed your plants.

This formula takes General Hydroponics’ 3 part Flora series nutrients and simplifies it into only 2 parts. The standard Flora series includes Flora Gro, Flora Micro, and Flora Bloom. These 3 bottles are used in different ratios throughout all stages of growth.

With the Lucas Formula, only the Flora Micro and Flora Bloom are used. Lucas concluded that the Flora Micro provides enough nitrogen and minerals that the Flora Gro is not needed.

How it works​Throughout the entire grow (vegetative and flower cycle) you mix a ratio of 8ml of Flora Micro and 16 ml of Flora Bloom per US gallon of water. Again, this ratio of Flora Micro and Flora Bloom is used during *ALL* stages of growth.

It’s as simple as that!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I never used the Grow part , Look into using Lucas Formula for GH series Micro/Flower Bloom
> Do not use Grow/
> The Lucas Formula is a feeding method for hydroponic and soil-less grows. It derives from a man named “Lucas” who participated in online growing forums. His feeding schedule quickly spread throughout internet communities as an easy and hassle-free way to feed your plants.
> 
> ...


I am pH testing averse. Does this require pH’ing?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

@bigsur51 what ratio are you feeding yours with
I use 6ml/9ml in hydro CocoPerlite 
The paragraph above is saying quite a bit more Im thinking maximum for soil plants.
Need to check those amounts ...................


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am pH testing averse. Does this require pH’ing?


Yes but not by much. Oh course Cal/Mag too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yes but not by much. Oh course Cal/Mag too


I’m out. I don’t like pH’ing…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I’m out. I don’t like pH’ing…


Never grow hydro then. It's a daily thing, but easy if'n you are using RDWC.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am pH testing averse. Does this require pH’ing?





actually no Ph required because GH has Ph buffers in the solution

 it I would rather error on the side of caution and at least test every once in awhile until one feel comfortable


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never grow hydro then. It's a daily thing, but easy if'n you are using RDWC.


I just used a ph/temperature monitor with a probe dropped in the water. Would occasionally wash the probe and drop it in a reference solution to make sure the meter stayed reasonably calibrated.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @bigsur51 what ratio are you feeding yours with
> I use 6ml/9ml in hydro CocoPerlite
> The paragraph above is saying quite a bit more Im thinking maximum for soil plants.
> Need to check those amounts ...................




8-16 forever

for seedlings and youngsters I go 2-4 and then 4-8 and then 8-16

once they start flowering it is 8-16 all the way to harvest

that  is indoor

outdoor obviously is a plant of a different color

only extra additive that I use is ___ - _______<——-insert my favorite additive


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Never grow hydro then. It's a daily thing, but easy if'n you are using RDWC.


I haven’t even considered it. I know yields are higher and maybe better quality but I fo ok in dirt. I like to keep it simple.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> actually no Ph required because GH has Ph buffers in the solution
> 
> it I would rather error on the side of caution and at least test every once in awhile until one feel comfortable


I know I am relying on my municipal water to maintain a proper pH and that is a leap of faith. So far so good though. My brother is growing with the same soil(Roots Organics Green Lite) and nutes(GOBox) I used when I started and using municipal water. He is getting good results so far as well. No smoke yet but the plants look healthy from the pics I have seen. 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I know I am relying on my municipal water to maintain a proper pH and that is a leap of faith. So far so good though. My brother is growing with the same soil(Roots Organics Green Lite) and nutes(GOBox) I used when I started and using municipal water. He is getting good results so far as well. No smoke yet but the plants look healthy from the pics I have seen. 5 weeks into flower.




yeah , if it ain’t broke


our town water plant is reverse osmosis and Ph’d around 7

so yeah , I still use a little Ph Down cause I like to run 5.5 to 6.5 depending on what the plant tells me

everyones water is different


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , if it ain’t broke
> 
> 
> our town water plant is reverse osmosis and Ph’d around 7
> ...


My water is right with yours no RO just chlorine filter
PPM at 90 tap


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 22, 2022)

My outdoor plants don’t seem to mind the chlorine. They love a drink of city water Which they get more often than nute water which I do PH. I drink our water too and cook with it but I have a double filter system for drinking and cooking. It tastes pretty good for city water…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My outdoor plants don’t seem to mind the chlorine. They love a drink of city water Which they get more often than nute water which I do PH. I drink our water too and cook with it but I have a double filter system for drinking and cooking. It tastes pretty good for city water…


I live 2 blks away from treatment plant
When I turn on my non filtered section of house the water reeks of chlorine worst than a swimming pool smells .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I live 2 blks away from treatment plant
> When I turn on my non filtered section of house the water reeks of chlorine worst than a swimming pool smells .


I smell my water before I use it. If I smell chlorine, I let it sit out for a day or so until it doesn’t stink anymore. Usually when there is a fecal choloform scare, they boost the chlorination.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2022)

I have a trash can and two 5 gallon buckets I keep full of water and let it set every day. This was yesterday after i watered. My handheld water bucket fits in there perfectly.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jul 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have a trash can and two 5 gallon buckets I keep full of water and let it set every day. This was yesterday after i watered. My handheld water bucket fits in there perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 303669
> View attachment 303670
> View attachment 303671


That seems to work the best in my recognition. I remember my parents doing this with water from the tap, just taking it off and letting it sit out and all the chlorine evaporates.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 22, 2022)

Yep. I water my garden and fill it up every day where it can set overnight.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I live 2 blks away from treatment plant
> When I turn on my non filtered section of house the water reeks of chlorine worst than a swimming pool smells .


But I’ll bet your clothes are really white huh


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 22, 2022)

Checking trichomes today. Plants are 8 weeks in flower. Not ready yet but some nice colors coming thru.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just use micro and bloom , eliminate the grow and that will significantly cut down the salt residue without compromising the plant


I use the expert ratios and the 10 bottles now and have less build up because they scale back on dosing but when I ran gh3 alone with cal mag I used to see the salt hence why I flush now makes me atleast feel better   not sure if it effects tastes but I would think it has to feed water plants process the water Taking up and flushing out remaining waste thru leaves ie salt. I'm not a scientist but it seems logical if u can see that build up then it has also built up in the plant imo. Then I usually hit them with full strength grow one last time at some point mid flower for one feeding.

Well after reading the 2 part Lucas I guess if I use gh again I'd try that ratio of the 2


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My water is right with yours no RO just chlorine filter
> PPM at 90 tap




not enough can be said about good water

chlorine will off gas pretty quick , but not this new stuff chloramine  , it will not off gas overnight like chlorine 

from an article :

You have probably heard that chlorine in tap water is harmful to plants. Some cities have switched to using chloramine in tap water and that is also a concern for plants because it is much harder to remove before watering indoor plants.

What is the difference between chlorine and chloramine? Will they harm your plants? How can you remove them from tap water? These are all good questions gardeners should be able to answer

more…..https://www.gardenmyths.com/chlorine-chloramine-plants/


so yeah , if chloramine is a   problem for any grower , this is what I see recommended for the treatment of chloramine 



POWERFUL TREATMENT: Seachem Prime is a complete and concentrated conditioner for both freshwater and saltwater fish tanks, working hard to remove chlorine and chloramine. 
REMOVER: Seachem Prime immediately and permanently removes chlorine and chloramine, successfully allowing the bio filter to remove ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate while they are detoxified for 48 hours. 
DETOXIFIER: Seachem Prime effectively detoxifies ammonia, nitrite, and heavy metals found in the tap water at typical concentration levels, providing a ideal environment for your betta, tetra, or other fish.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 22, 2022)

Looking good Sub I'll be watching the freak show plants I'll be growing some next season and seeing how tall I can stretch them to get


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not enough can be said about good water
> 
> chlorine will off gas pretty quick , but not this new stuff chloramine  , it will not off gas overnight like chlorine
> 
> ...


I’ve used this stuff in my fish tank before. It works really fast


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 22, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Looking good Sub I'll be watching the freak show plants I'll be growing some next season and seeing how tall I can stretch them to get


I’ll post a picture here tomorrow. I transplanted them today. Mine look different that the other guys. They started super slow and are just picking up faster growth in the last few days. I topped them a couple days ago and they are finally showing internode growth. They also smell super skunky already and are only babies.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

The freaks got transplanted into their new 4ever pots (hopefully forever anyway we shall see). They are finally showing some internode growth after I topped them about 3 days ago. They are looking better now and seeing actual growth now a bit faster is encouraging.
they don’t seem to look like @oldfogey8 or @CrashMagnet plants with the thick bushy growth yet but I am hopeful that they will continue to grow well. One thing tho I can no longer protect them from hard rain and wind as their pots are heavy so they are gonna have to make it or break it.
I used a soil mix of a bunch of stuff I had left over including some preloaded frog soil and also added mycorrhizal inoculants around the root system to hopefully help their roots.







will have to move that little solar light so it doesn’t mess the light cycle up..


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 23, 2022)

Nice looking just so unique if it wasn't flowering you wouldn't know it was bud. But gotta go take a walk and check on my girls haven't since Thursday night.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> not enough can be said about good water
> 
> chlorine will off gas pretty quick , but not this new stuff chloramine  , it will not off gas overnight like chlorine
> 
> ...


Well I guess I'm lucky thank good for those 2 underground streams that feeds my well funny story we drilled 1 missed water and Buddy told me about a old water witch and I said Well I don't believe in that kind of thing but I'll try it and so he walks and walks and says right here you have all the water ever need never run out get the guy back to drill hole it shoots 200 feet in the air I now believe in water witches that well is only 25 yards if that from the one that missed smh oh well....


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 23, 2022)

Well I got a question when it rains really heavy hear for a day or 2 my water gets a reddish brown color and is full of minerals and sediment it's alright to use that too water plants with right I wouldn't think it would hurt them I haven't tried it yet but next time I'm planning on saving a barrel of it


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 23, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well I got a question when it rains really heavy hear for a day or 2 my water gets a reddish brown color and is full of minerals and sediment it's alright to use that too water plants with right I wouldn't think it would hurt them I haven't tried it yet but next time I'm planning on saving a barrel of it





check the Ph first because some rain is acid rain and is bad for your plants…I killed a few with some bad rain water ,it had a Ph of 14-17


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> But I’ll bet your clothes are really white huh


My clothes , my dog, the TV.......everything is brighter than me....................


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My clothes , my dog, the TV.......everything is brighter than me....................


When I was young, I was so bright my mom called me sonny…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> When I was young, I was so bright my mom called me sonny…


These days I am pretty dim though…


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> daysWhen I was young, I was so bright my mom called me sonny…


And making Love was just for fun
But those days are done


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And making Love was just for fun
> But those days are done


Turning Japanese when you are All Bi Yourself mashup please…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

The freaks are digging their new dirt mix. Couldn’t tell you everything I put in there emptied a lot of bags and mixed it up till it smelled right. I am actually seeing growth now even in the lower nodes yay!  They did well last night too during the thunderstorm. Hopefully me not babying them will make them stronger. They are smelly little things tho I must say wow very skunky just walking by them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The freaks are digging their new dirt mix. Couldn’t tell you everything I put in there emptied a lot of bags and mixed it up till it smelled right. I am actually seeing growth now even in the lower nodes yay!  They did well last night too during the thunderstorm. Hopefully me not babying them will make them stronger. They are smelly little things tho I must say wow very skunky just walking by them.
> View attachment 303892
> View attachment 303893


Looking good


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 24, 2022)

and fresh veggies for supper too


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Looky Freaky


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

SuperSized


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

What the heck? A little army


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> What the heck? A little army
> View attachment 303984


Do you have any aphids on the lower stems , they look like a hunting party


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 303894
> 
> and fresh veggies for supper too


You could lock me in a room full of that kinda stuff for 90 days, and you'd come back to a very skinny/dead from the Dachau diet hippie.
I like my meat and potatoes. When I order a burger at the restaurant, I always tell 'em to hold the bunny food.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You could lock me in a room full of that kinda stuff for 90 days, and you'd come back to a very skinny/dead from the Dachau diet hippie.
> I like my meat and potatoes. When I order a burger at the restaurant, I always tell 'em to hold the bunny food.


My last Birthday dinner


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 25, 2022)

^^^My brother from another mother!


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^My brother from another mother!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do you have any aphids on the lower stems , they look like a hunting party


I didn’t see aphids or anything on that leaf that they were attracted to but I picked the leaf off and twice as many on the underside  I just sprayed with sinaspod yesterday. Shook them back on the plant since they were helpers. But why a gazillion on one small leaf?


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Beer run today


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I didn’t see aphids or anything on that leaf that they were attracted to but I picked the leaf off and twice as many on the underside  I just sprayed with sinaspod yesterday. Shook them back on the plant since they were helpers. But why a gazillion on one small leaf?


Something sweet I bet
Are you sweet


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Root aphids live in the soil and travel up the plant stems.
Maybe just a bunch of stoner ants waiting for the prize at the end.
Something has their attention


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Root aphids live in the soil and travel up the plant stems.
> Maybe just a bunch of stoner ants waiting for the prize at the end.
> Something has their attention


I’m pretty sure the are assassin bug babies   I hope so cause I knocked them back on my plant


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m pretty sure the are assassin bug babies   I hope so cause I knocked them back on my plant


OK so you have Special Forces Now


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK so you have Special Forces Now





RosterMan said:


> Root aphids live in the soil and travel up the plant stems.
> Maybe just a bunch of stoner ants waiting for the prize at the end.
> Something has their attention


They must not mind the Spinosad


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They must not mind the Spinosad


You need to ask BIG


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You need to ask BIG


I don’t mind seeing these bugs on my plants but 100 of them on one leaf was different to see. Maybe they were having a little party on the patio . I wonder how social they are?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 303992


No no no


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Something sweet I bet
> Are you sweet


I am but not that sweet . I haven’t been adding molasses to my flower brew cause I was scared of attracting ants. These are bug eaters I’m pretty sure. I do have occasional leaf damage from who knows what (probably Japanese beetles) but the Spinasod seems to keep everything at bay.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

found other pics on the net of them hanging out together…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 25, 2022)

ants are generally a gardeners friend

keep an eyeball on that plant cause the ants may be attracted to it due to aphids or whiteflies…..

the aphids and whiteflies ingest plant sap and then they secrete a sugary byproduct know as honeydew and it is the scent of the honeydew that attracts the ants

 if you see any signs of aphids use the Pyganic to knock them back


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 304005
> 
> found other pics on the net of them hanging out together…


They look a little arrogant


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Ants and Aphids have a special kind of Love
Kind of like you and Biggy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ants are generally a gardeners friend
> 
> keep an eyeball on that plant cause the ants may be attracted to it due to aphids or whiteflies…..
> 
> ...


I’ll keep checking it. I went all over it this morning couldn’t see anything but something is making them hang  around I agree

are the assassin bugs like ants tho attracted to sweetness? I’ve only seen them eating bugs or larvae


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ants are generally a gardeners friend
> 
> keep an eyeball on that plant cause the ants may be attracted to it due to aphids or whiteflies…..
> 
> ...


My guess is that the Pyganic would also kill the assassin bugs?  I’ve only been using the Spinasod so far and they don’t seem to mind it


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 30, 2022)

How's your garden looking Sub


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 31, 2022)

Looking ok but would Like to see a bit better.

 Flower tent racing for trichomes being ripe before the crispy leaves take over. I let them get to big before putting them in the flower tent some of my buds are “L” shaped and like a boomerang shape still pretty fat and dense and sticky and smell great so not all that bad. Maybe two weeks as everyone says… looking forward to trying the new strain in there dosidos when they are ready. They smell wonderful so will see

  Veg tent suffering a bit from calmag deficiency as they were looking so good, I only gave them minimum nutes and didn’t start calmag early enough they are recovering now with new growth looking better after a big gulp of calmag and some veg nutes. I did check the PH runoff and it was perfect 6.5 so the calmag and nutes should kick in and save them. I am trying to keep the growth down a bit so they don’t get to big while waiting for the flower tent to be empty for their turn. They are already big enough to fill my flower screen right now. 

Outside plants all look super healthy except one is doing a crazy reveg thing growing and stretching like crazy. I’m pretty sure it will clear my rooftop shortly. And it’s wide too. Have been tying the arms um on her as she is getting heavy with buds and weird vegetation  All four of my plants have buds and one has thick buds it could be an auto as some have said or it just might be fooled by the shade tree it’s planted under. 

my two freaks are getting more node growth but still no speed demon. They have been repotted into their final pots and are taking feeding on the heavier side and calmag. They are tiny but stink to high heaven 

will be starting some autos with a light that spider farmer is sending me to try out. Going to do a seed to harvest in the veg tent on auto seeds I have on hand. I’ve been wanting to try autos and this seems as good of a time as any. Looking forward to see how they will do.
will take some pics tomorrow to update my page.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

outstanding!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 31, 2022)

Peppers are very giving this year


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

yer killing it

try letting some of your jalapeños turn completely red before harvesting

you can thank me later


----------



## boo (Jul 31, 2022)

nice subbie...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yer killing it
> 
> try letting some of your jalapeños turn completely red before harvesting
> 
> you can thank me later


I can’t resist picking them. When I pick them more grow and we tons of them. I usually get some red ones when the newness wears off. I have 6 plants and they are 6’ tall and still growing. Our neighbor and kids love them too so everyone is eating poppers these days


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 31, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I can’t resist picking them. When I pick them more grow and we tons of them. I usually get some red ones when the newness wears off. I have 6 plants and they are 6’ tall and still growing. Our neighbor and kids love them too so everyone is eating poppers these days
> View attachment 304675





holy mackerel!
now that is a table of groceries that some lucky folks will be sitting down to!

and 6’ tall jalapeño plants!?…r u serious!?

are they hot or mild jalapeños?

please send me some seeds?

please take a photo of the jalapeño plants


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 31, 2022)

Just me and the hubs for a couple of nights plus a plate for my mom. 

yes my jalopeño plants were big last year too and plentiful. They are planted super close together too about 1 ft apart in my little square foot pepper garden so I’m surprised that they do so well. There are tons of worms in there which probably help. 

I would call them mild although if you leave the ribs and seeds in them they have quite a bite. They are to hot for me to eat raw with a sandwich anymore but I love them cooked whole or in poppers and pickled too. I remove the ribs when I take a plate of poppers somewhere as a lot of folks don’t like hot. 

I’ll send you some seeds. I think you take them from mature peppers so I’ll save a red one aside for you. 

I’ll try and remember to take pics tomorrow. Had planned to update pics today but it’s been raining and I’m getting use to a new puppy. Hopefully tomorrow I’ll have time to do that. Thanks for your comments big


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just me and the hubs for a couple of nights plus a plate for my mom.
> 
> yes my jalopeño plants were big last year too and plentiful. They are planted super close together too about 1 ft apart in my little square foot pepper garden so I’m surprised that they do so well. There are tons of worms in there which probably help.
> 
> ...




the giant jalapeños will go good with the giant marigolds that another member is sending me!

thank you so much!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the giant jalapeños will go good with the giant marigolds that another member is sending me!
> 
> thank you so much!


His marigolds are the prettiest I’ve ever seen especially next to his little red windmill. I love them too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Why thank you Sub. 
Fking Texas heat has been kicking their ass but they are still hanging in there.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> His marigolds are the prettiest I’ve ever seen especially next to his little red windmill. I love them too.



for sure!

but yeah , it is not the little red windmill that concerns me , it is his little red rooster that ya gotta keep an eyeball on


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Lord they were young there.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the giant jalapeños will go good with the giant marigolds that another member is sending me!
> 
> thank you so much!






the jalapeño peppers are on the right. They are just over my head actually one about six foot but all still climbing. I will have to put longer stakes for them. The middle section are sweet banana peppers then the left are bell peppers and of course two tomato plants on the end also growing crazier than I expected.
The eggplants are also tall most 5 foot high already loaded down with eggplants. I’m gonna have to restate those as well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Looking great Sub. Nice garden.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Thanks Hopper. I wish my weed closet was doing as well


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2022)

a nice garden indeed!

I am chuffed about those giant jalapeños!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Im growing outside. My girls seem to love this fking Texas heat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

I grow Serrano and Cayenne. Ive got some pepper plants 4yrs old. My Wife has a bad ass machine she makes our own Cayenne Pepper powder. She mixes the two peppers so its no just cayenne. Those serranos are hotter then the cayenne. I actually let my serranos turn red before i pick them.


----------



## gmo (Aug 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yer killing it
> 
> try letting some of your jalapeños turn completely red before harvesting
> 
> you can thank me later


We call the red jalapenos by the name chipotles. You're right, they're good!

Your garden looks fantastic, @SubmarineGirl , and the fruits are just beautiful.

I do jalapenos every single year, and I always feel a bit let down. I've tried starting from seed and from nursery starters and they just never get very big. I've so jealous of your 6fters! Ours seem to always get to 1.5-2ft tall, and put out lots of peppers (always insanely hot!) That are on the smaller side (thumb size, or a little bit bigger). I have been after a variety that grows popper size peppers for several seasons and haven't found it yet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

My 4 outside girls are packing on little buds and getting taller. One has a lot of reveg going on. The closest to my porch light may have something to do with it but I kinda like the look anyway and it’s gonna grow taller than my house and wide too in a big pot on my porch. Just don’t know what the trim party will be like on that one.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

gmo said:


> We call the red jalapenos by the name chipotles. You're right, they're good!
> 
> Your garden looks fantastic, @SubmarineGirl , and the fruits are just beautiful.
> 
> I do jalapenos every single year, and I always feel a bit let down. I've tried starting from seed and from nursery starters and they just never get very big. I've so jealous of your 6fters! Ours seem to always get to 1.5-2ft tall, and put out lots of peppers (always insanely hot!) That are on the smaller side (thumb size, or a little bit bigger). I have been after a variety that grows popper size peppers for several seasons and haven't found it yet.


I can save you som seeds too GMO. You might need my good worm dirt tho to make them 6 feet tall. I never was able to grow some 6 ft peppers till I moved here. The few vegetables I have room for in those two beds grow enormous


----------



## gmo (Aug 1, 2022)

That'd be great if you could @SubmarineGirl . I'd give em a shot next season. I would insist on sending you something back though, just be prepared for that. It's the way we do things.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2022)

my pathetic jalapeño peppers


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 1, 2022)

^^ That's about what mine look like this year. 3 of 4 plants haven't even made any peppers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

I have found that there are different phenos of pepper plants. I have some big Serranos on one plant that has a bigger leaf and some smaller ones on a couple of different plants with smaller leaves. Same with my Cayennes.









						All About Serrano Peppers
					

We here at FruitStand love all our fruits equally – but despite our best attempts at spreading peace and love through the plant world, some natural battles naturally arise.   So seems to be the case when it comes to chili peppers, with the capsicum’s signature heat signatures seeming to bring...




					fruitstand.com
				




The Mucho Nacho Jalapeno is one of the large Jalapeno varieties as it grows up to 4 inches long. These peppers start off green and then turn red. I’ve found both colors to be extremely hot.
You’ll find that these chillies tend to be longer and wider than standard Jalapenos, which makes them ideal for stuffing. This is an ideal Jalapeno pepper if you love the heat.









						Jalapeno Pepper Varieties: Which One Will You Grow?
					

Jalapeno peppers varieties come in so many colors, heat levels and growth periods that give you unlimited options for growing chiles. For example, you can grow Jalapenos that are hotter than the average jalapeno pepper, or grow chiles that create a color explosion in your garden. Read on to...




					growhotpeppers.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my pathetic jalapeño peppers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are not pathetic at all. Like my peppers every year till I moved here. Plenty of peppers on them too. They do love the warm weather so they are probably all digging it there. Maybe Mr Hunt, the Master Gardener who owned this property before me (god rest his soul) put some magic in those two square foot garden beds to make things grow so well. Thank you Mr Hunt for letting me be the caretaker of your soil.


----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 1, 2022)

Man-to-man. 54 pages so far, adding this one to my watch list cuz I definitely want to read through it sometime. I can see that you do way more than just bud and I've been thinking of getting a garden going so I'm sure I can learn a lot from this thread.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Taking a little time in the flower tent to get the crispy sugarleaves off my buds that I’m anxiously awaiting for amber. A very sticky job almost like pre wet trimming in place… Found enough amber on one plant although the buds look soso and I don’t expect a lot of yield on that plant. For some reason I’m sure something that I did or didn’t do…. Anyway, the tent is not my most proudest grow but will fill a few jars including the new strain dosidos that I will finally soon be able to try. The tent smells super strong the whole room reeked of crazy smells by the time I was done you could start to smell it in the house too. I’ll try to post a quick video clip of the tent…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

The veg tent got a trim today and more calmag and nutes. Hoping to get them on the upswing before their turn into the flower tent. May have to hold them back a bit until they are more healthy before doing that. New growth not showing calmag damage but look hungry. Hoping todays supplements inspire them some


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Outside all four plants are blooming but I don’t know how normal they are. I believe all are in some form of reveg but a couple look like they have potential. I guess I will see come the end of summer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

The freaks are still slow to grow but I’m pushing the nutes to them even a bit harder than I normally would. They still are growing and healthy but slower than @CrashMagnet or @oldfogey8 are. Mine are out in full sun rain and weather And are still hanging on. Might take a while to fill up their pots tho.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 1, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Man-to-man. 54 pages so far, adding this one to my watch list cuz I definitely want to read through it sometime. I can see that you do way more than just bud and I've been thinking of getting a garden going so I'm sure I can learn a lot from this thread.


There is a lot of ** in the 54 pages I’m sure we get off track sometimes


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The freaks are still slow to grow but I’m pushing the nutes to them even a bit harder than I normally would. They still are growing and healthy but slower than @CrashMagnet or @oldfogey8 are. Mine are out in full sun rain and weather And are still hanging on. Might take a while to fill up their pots tho.
> View attachment 304783
> View attachment 304784


Mine slowed down after I topped and up-potted them. They seem like they are starting to get more leaf node growth so maybe it takes them a bit of time to recover. Mine are 6 weeks from seed and not what I am accustomed to.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

Decided to pull this problem child out of the flower tent as it is showing a lot of amber on its “so called” buds. A little background, this was a feminized seed which I grew two grows ago and also grew a clone out from my first grow. Both other times growing this plant, it showed beautiful flowers on the buds. This time no flowers at all during the whole flower cycle all four of my plants were exposed to. There do seem to be some buds covered in green under there some are even dense but the total yield will not hold a candle to the last two times I grew it. My tent did go thru some stress as the plants were a bit closer to the lights than I wanted. I turned down the lights to 75% after about 3 weeks into flower for this reason. The other three plants didn’t seem to mind this light and continued to build “actual flowers that I’m use to” and when ready will produce a decent yield like my other grows.  I also had a thrip problem early in the flower tent which I had to treat for about 4 weeks before ridding the tent of them. I used Spinosad and lost coast mix for this which did a great job for my first experience with them. 

This plant is real sticky but I have some doubts about what the end product will be like.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Decided to pull this problem child out of the flower tent as it is showing a lot of amber on its “so called” buds. A little background, this was a feminized seed which I grew two grows ago and also grew a clone out from my first grow. Both other times growing this plant, it showed beautiful flowers on the buds. This time no flowers at all during the whole flower cycle all four of my plants were exposed to. There do seem to be some buds covered in green under there some are even dense but the total yield will not hold a candle to the last two times I grew it. My tent did go thru some stress as the plants were a bit closer to the lights than I wanted. I turned down the lights to 75% after about 3 weeks into flower for this reason. The other three plants didn’t seem to mind this light and continued to build “actual flowers that I’m use to” and when ready will produce a decent yield like my other grows.  I also had a thrip problem early in the flower tent which I had to treat for about 4 weeks before ridding the tent of them. I used Spinosad and lost coast mix for this which did a great job for my first experience with them.
> 
> This plant is real sticky but I have some doubts about what the end product will be like.
> 
> View attachment 304974





yep , add that all up and it is a recipe for coming up short

but yeah , there is still a lot of ways to still use that plant

what does it smell like when you squeeze it a little?


----------



## pute (Aug 3, 2022)

Nice SubG


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Decided to pull this problem child out of the flower tent as it is showing a lot of amber on its “so called” buds. A little background, this was a feminized seed which I grew two grows ago and also grew a clone out from my first grow. Both other times growing this plant, it showed beautiful flowers on the buds. This time no flowers at all during the whole flower cycle all four of my plants were exposed to. There do seem to be some buds covered in green under there some are even dense but the total yield will not hold a candle to the last two times I grew it. My tent did go thru some stress as the plants were a bit closer to the lights than I wanted. I turned down the lights to 75% after about 3 weeks into flower for this reason. The other three plants didn’t seem to mind this light and continued to build “actual flowers that I’m use to” and when ready will produce a decent yield like my other grows.  I also had a thrip problem early in the flower tent which I had to treat for about 4 weeks before ridding the tent of them. I used Spinosad and lost coast mix for this which did a great job for my first experience with them.
> 
> This plant is real sticky but I have some doubts about what the end product will be like.
> 
> View attachment 304974


Looks like you use Fiskars pruners. Have you tried Chikamasa sheers for trimming? Smaller tips do it is easier to nip off small sugar leaves.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep , add that all up and it is a recipe for coming up short
> 
> but yeah , there is still a lot of ways to still use that plant
> 
> what does it smell like when you squeeze it a little?


It smells real good. I haven’t trimmed it yet but don’t expect much


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks like you use Fiskars pruners. Have you tried Chikamasa sheers for trimming? Smaller tips do it is easier to nip off small sugar leaves.


No but I’m in the market for some brew ones. K have two cheap pair that do ok tho


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No but I’m in the market for some new ones. I have two cheap pair that do ok tho


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

Not really Pute. Disappointed in this one…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

May not kill myself on trimming this one for smoking. Thinking about just trimming enough to sample it for strength and make some edibles out of it. Back in the day, I would have smoked every leaf. Nice to still have some stash from previous grows to smoke. I guess I’m spoiled now…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

that would be some flowers that we would blast and make some BHO


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that would be some flowers that we would blast and make some BHO


BHO?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)

Butane hash oil or Butane Honey Oil


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

we use these smaller personal BHO tubes

we have both stainless and glass

we pack them with about 50 grams

710 snobs here

or oleoresin freaks


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)

Yeah just make sure you know what your doing and dont blow your ass up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No but I’m in the market for some brew ones. K have two cheap pair that do ok tho


The Chickamasa shears are more ergonomic. No spring to compress and they are lighter and less clunky. I have Florine coated ones but it doesn’t stop the resin build up so if I need new ones, I will go with uncoated.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that would be some flowers that we would blast and make some BHO


BHO? Ok I’m reading about it now. Wow never knew there was such a thing. The butane scares me a little tho. Will read more and maybe try to find a YouTube On it to get a better idea. Do you ever get all the butane out tho? I’m still reading only have breezed the subject kindof a doubter boiler thing done outside with cautions of explosions. Yikes but maybe…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The Chickamasa shears are more ergonomic. No spring to compress and they are lighter and less clunky. I have Florine coated ones but it doesn’t stop the resin build up so if I need new ones, I will go with uncoated.




no spring?

that is why I switched to fiskars , the spring

it was like changing from some No. 9 Klein pliers to some spring loaded iron workers pliers 

i just think it is odd that one would prefer non-spring loaded to spring loaded


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> BHO? Ok I’m reading about it now. Wow never knew there was such a thing. The butane scares me a little tho. Will read more and maybe try to find a YouTube On it to get a better idea. Do you ever get all the butane out tho? I’m still reading only have breezed the subject kindof a doubter boiler thing done outside with cautions of explosions. Yikes but maybe…




i would say we get 98.725% of the tane out by a combination of time , heat , and purging in a vacuum pot at -29.5

but yeah , there are many ways to make concentrates , QWET and BHO are our favorites

Brother Greywolf is the Master of all things concentrates , The Godfather of the Terpinator


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no spring?
> 
> that is why I switched to fiskars , the spring
> 
> ...


The fiskars work fine for me but they are showing wear maybe I haven’t maintained them that well. I also have another pair no named same spring loaded that I got free with my dry rack. They both work fine and I usually use bot pair when trimming. A new pair is on my birthday list. I do like the spring loaded type tho for both my indoor and outdoor trimmers.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> BHO? Ok I’m reading about it now. Wow never knew there was such a thing. The butane scares me a little tho. Will read more and maybe try to find a YouTube On it to get a better idea. Do you ever get all the butane out tho? I’m still reading only have breezed the subject kindof a doubter boiler thing done outside with cautions of explosions. Yikes but maybe…





going down the rabbit hole of concentrates

it is a wonderful trip


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The fiskars work fine for me but they are showing wear maybe I haven’t maintained them that well. I also have another pair no named same spring loaded that I got free with my dry rack. They both work fine and I usually use bot pair when trimming. A new pair is on my birthday list. I do like the spring loaded type tho for both my indoor and outdoor trimmers.





a little tip on using fiskars or any scissors……when trimming , dip,them in water frequently


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no spring?
> 
> that is why I switched to fiskars , the spring
> 
> ...


The action is so light the shears open under their own weight. And though I know the spring on my Fiskars is light, after a few hours of trimming with the Fiskars vs the Chikamasas, I found my hand didn’t cramp up like it does with the Fiskars. I still use the Fiskars to handle clipping larger stems(or my bigger offset clippers for stalks). The Chikamasa’s are a bit more for fine work.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Outside all four plants are blooming but I don’t know how normal they are. I believe all are in some form of reveg but a couple look like they have potential. I guess I will see come the end of summer.
> View attachment 304780
> View attachment 304779
> View attachment 304778
> ...


Come harvest time, I think those plants are going to make you very happy. Looking good already!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The action is so light the shears open under their own weight. And though I know the spring on my Fiskars is light, after a few hours of trimming with the Fiskars vs the Chikamasas, I found my hand didn’t cramp up like it does with the Fiskars. I still use the Fiskars to handle clipping larger stems(or my bigger offset clippers for stalks). The Chikamasa’s are a bit more for fine work.


I know they are what the younger Fogey’s argued over when I ask them to help trim. Last man to the trimming table gets the shittiest shears…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Come harvest time, I think those plants are going to make you very happy. Looking good already!


I hope you’re right hippie. I have no idea what they should look like at this point. A couple for sure look like they have potential tho for sure as long as they keep blooming and stretching like they are. I’m thinking that it’s ok to be blooming now right?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The action is so light the shears open under their own weight. And though I know the spring on my Fiskars is light, after a few hours of trimming with the Fiskars vs the Chikamasas, I found my hand didn’t cramp up like it does with the Fiskars. I still use the Fiskars to handle clipping larger stems(or my bigger offset clippers for stalks). The Chikamasa’s are a bit more for fine work.




I would definitely give those a try , we are not fussy when we trim , no need for bag appeal , heck we used to smoke everything back in the day


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I hope you’re right hippie. I have no idea what they should look like at this point. A couple for sure look like they have potential tho for sure as long as they keep blooming and stretching like they are. I’m thinking that it’s ok to be blooming now right?


Might just be the short grow season Yankee in me, but yeah, it's even better than OK. 


bigsur51 said:


> I would definitely give those a try , we are not fussy when we trim , no need for bag appeal , heck we used to smoke everything back in the day


Everything but the lumber and seeds.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 3, 2022)

So I took that plant into the kitchen today cleaned up a few buds to dry and sample. I cut all the leftover buds off the stems and sugar leaf and piled them onto a big pan. My plans were to use that for something else besides smoking. The kitchen was smelling heavy of the freshly cut gorilla glue reefer ready to decarbed or put in the freezer “as is“ when the hubby walked in the kitchen and saw the giant pan of weed. He said I should dry that for smoking just in case it smokes good instead of wasting it on other stuff like edibles tea or tincture. I was looking at the trichomes as he was talking and had more amber and stickiness all over the place. Soooooo, I put it on the drying rack along with the sample buds I had cleaned up for us to try. Who know, he may be right and it will be fine to smoke. He doesn’t really get involved with my hobby except for sampling it and smoking it up. I’m sure he hated to see that pile of weed go to waste in his eyes as we don’t really do the edible thing. May have to break it out for hard times.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

Finally topped the two freaks this morning. One is about 24” tall, the other just shy of it. Hopefully they will fill out a bit more. Still seem to be pretty happy but still growing slow. I’m starting to dig their look in their big pots tho…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Finally topped the two freaks this morning. One is about 24” tall, the other just shy of it. Hopefully they will fill out a bit more. Still seem to be pretty happy but still growing slow. I’m starting to dig their look in their big pots tho…
> View attachment 305270
> View attachment 305271


Did the one in the top picture top itself? One of mine did and has a similar structure with two stems coming off the meristem.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 6, 2022)

Yes and I noticed more uneven nodes earlier on that one. I just pinched off the tops of the two main stems.
no sorry that was the other one but yes it topped itself


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

So I’m thinking this is bloom rot but I’ve never seen it personally till now maybe. The plant that started blooming early on already has fat little buds but some have this dead looking vegetation. I broke one off to see inside I took a pic to see what y’all thought. 

If it is bloom rot should I jut cut the colas off that have these or is my whole plant a goner?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

Looks like bud rot to me. I would remove the infected material and try to keep the remaining buds dry. If it is humid there like it is here, that can be challenging…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

Also I’ve noticed my outside plants are getting a few yellow leaves. Not a lot and I’ve been trimming them out as I defoliate but didn’t know if this was normal for outside plants. Sometimes we get quite a bit of rain so they don’t have ample time to dry out like my inside plants where I have control of that. Don’t know that over water is the case tho. These outside plants can seem to take more abuse as long as I can keep the bugs off them. I gave them a sip of veg nutes with their flower nutes today to try and get them a bit greener. I’ve only been using bloom nutes for about a month now as all wet in some form of pre bloom and bloom. 
I am satisfied with the way they are looking tho except for the one with maybe bloom rot or bug issue.   This is a dosidos on my porch.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

Yes sure looks like it , remove that whole bud its done and then wash scissors in alcohol
Bud rot spreads fast, Trick from now on is not let the buds get wet or shake and blow them dry after rain.
I set up 9 ft deck umbrellas with string tying them down at a few top corners before a storm.
The buds will rot if left wet in humid weather .


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 305393


I have a 10x10 ft portable cabana that I used years ago to try to fend off the bud rot during an unusually wet October. It worked somewhat but not perfectly. I like Hippy’s leaf blower idea(I think it was @Hippie420). Maybe it was ‘Hopper’s idea. My brain is mush…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have a 10x10 ft portable cabana that I used years ago to try to fend off the bud rot during an unusually wet October. It worked somewhat but not perfectly. I like Hippy’s leaf blower idea(I think it was @Hippie420). Maybe it was ‘Hopper’s idea. My brain is mush…


I always use my leaf blower after plants get wet , I stated it here a few times in past.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I always use my leaf blower after plants get wet , I stated it here a few times in past.


My bad. It was you. Good tip.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My bad. It was you. Good tip.


A few others did chime in with the idea at times


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

Will remember to blow them off after a rain. For now I’m just shaking the dew off the Lilly for better words…. That plant with the root rot is under my big oak. It doesn’t get the wetness that the other plants do during the rain. Maybe takes longer to dry too because of the shade from the tree. I pulled off about a half gallon container of bud off that plant. Anything that had that brown leaf on it. Hopefully the rest will survive but if it spreads like you say, I may have lost that plant. I guess will see.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Will remember to blow them off after a rain. For now I’m just shaking the dew off the Lilly for better words…. That plant with the root rot is under my big oak. It doesn’t get the wetness that the other plants do during the rain. Maybe takes longer to dry too because of the shade from the tree. I pulled off about a half gallon container of bud off that plant. Anything that had that brown leaf on it. Hopefully the rest will survive but if it spreads like you say, I may have lost that plant. I guess will see.


If you are taking whole buds you must have it bad
I only take the whole bud if is infested with the brown deep down inside the buds
The other bud with just some here and there can be trimmed off , but good chance it may just come back.
Research Bud rot , not much to do to control it is from the buds being to wet all the time.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

The bud in the picture appears to be thoroughly infested with bud rot to me. Taking buds like that off of the plant is good practice as bud rot is a mold that has spores which will spread.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> If you are taking whole buds you must have it bad
> I only take the whole bud if is infested with the brown deep down inside the buds
> The other bud with just some here and there can be trimmed off , but good chance it may just come back.
> Research Bud rot , not much to do to control it is from the buds being to wet all the time.


I just cut the buds off that had the brown spots on them. Some of the newer buds on top were not damaged so I left them even left some partial buds after removing part of them but I will watch the whole thing for more was surprised how big the buds on that plant were. It had a 3 week head start when it started blooming as soon as I put it outside.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The bud in the picture appears to be thoroughly infested with bud rot to me. Taking buds like that off of the plant is good practice as bud rot is a mold that has spores which will spread.


I agree that bud is Bad
But caution to just ripping them all without seeing


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I agree that bud is Bad
> But caution to just ripping them all without seeing


Agreed. Sub has a good head on her shoulders. I am certain she did it with an eye for caution.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Agreed. Sub has a good head on her shoulders. I am certain she did it with an eye for caution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have a 10x10 ft portable cabana that I used years ago to try to fend off the bud rot during an unusually wet October. It worked somewhat but not perfectly. I like Hippy’s leaf blower idea(I think it was @Hippie420). Maybe it was ‘Hopper’s idea. My brain is mush…






That and a leaf blower works wonders in the rain.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

my plants may get a lil BJ after the rain but they won’t be getting that pampering your plants are getting with the umbrellas.  they gonna have to make it on their own. Mommy can’t be around all the time…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 7, 2022)

Showing a little more amber in the flower tent. Should be ready soon. Looking forward to trying this years new strain dosidos  Have one outside too. It smells really yummy and super sticky to touch.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Also I’ve noticed my outside plants are getting a few yellow leaves. Not a lot and I’ve been trimming them out as I defoliate but didn’t know if this was normal for outside plants. Sometimes we get quite a bit of rain so they don’t have ample time to dry out like my inside plants where I have control of that. Don’t know that over water is the case tho. These outside plants can seem to take more abuse as long as I can keep the bugs off them. I gave them a sip of veg nutes with their flower nutes today to try and get them a bit greener. I’ve only been using bloom nutes for about a month now as all wet in some form of pre bloom and bloom.
> I am satisfied with the way they are looking tho except for the one with maybe bloom rot or bug issue.   This is a dosidos on my porch.
> View attachment 305391







the yellow leaves are normal , especially the lower inner fan leaves…those are the first to go

but yeah , I usually pull,a,few handfuls of fan leaves off the plants every trip,to,the garden


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Agreed. Sub has a good head on her shoulders. I am certain she did it with an eye for caution.


----------



## MuggyWeather (Aug 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I’m thinking this is bloom rot but I’ve never seen it personally till now maybe. The plant that started blooming early on already has fat little buds but some have this dead looking vegetation. I broke one off to see inside I took a pic to see what y’all thought.
> 
> If it is bloom rot should I jut cut the colas off that have these or is my whole plant a goner?View attachment 305385
> View attachment 305386
> View attachment 305387


That's Bud Rot for sure.
Same happened to me in the wet and humid end of summer, early Autumn here in Oz.
I harvested the buds and cut the effected areas out.
Most advice I got was harvest the whole plant so the Bud rot doesn't spread to others.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 8, 2022)

I’m thinking that I may get rid of the bud rot plant. I’ve picked off the buds that were obviously rot, picked around others and to tell you the truth am not confident that there is not more inside other buds or even mold which I haven’t seen but could be in there. Don’t want to get sick or make anyone else sick. Also found seeds on her. It was a feminized dosidos seed. The plant was certainly thrown off when she started blooming way early. I imagine some kind of stress plus it’s not in the sun as much as the other outside plants. This plant really didn’t do much Re vegging. I have another on my porch that is doing great with long stacking colas. I’d rather not risk anything and chalk it up to my first bud rot experience. My hubby will be disappointed I know as this plant is still loaded with buds but not the kind I like to see. They are Very sticky and smell really nice too but I have another (and one in the tent ready for harvest any day…). I looked at the trichomes just for the heck of it and they are clear…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

Harvested dosidos today. Whole house smells like dosidos now


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 10, 2022)

Good going Sub I sure can't wait to see what the FreakyShows look like when you get done with them I gotta 5 weeks before my first plant come down.... I'm jelly over here...... I've never heard of that dosidos strain what's it's taste and buzz like???


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Good going Sub I sure can't wait to see what the FreakyShows look like when you get done with them I gotta 5 weeks before my first plant come down.... I'm jelly over here...... I've never heard of that dosidos strain what's it's taste and buzz like???


Thanx. I haven’t tried the dosidos yet. It’s my new strain this grow. I does smell crazy good tho and I will be taking a sample as soon as I can. My tent plant didn’t yield so well but still got a few jars plus I have one outside that is super tall and stacked that will hopefully make the difference in yield this fall.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

Harvested the last GDP for a while. I grew this three times and still not tired of its taste and good buzz. I still have a couple seeds but I’m gonna try something different next grow.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 10, 2022)

Wish I had smell-a-vision.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Wish I had smell-a-vision.


You would just abuse it


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 304635
> 
> 
> Peppers are very giving this year


SubmarineGirl. Beautiful plants and peppers.  I have a 7 year ild Jalepeno tree that keep putting out fruit constantly.  It just doesn’t die.  I do notice the peppers get sweeter after each harvest


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 11, 2022)

Here is my tree that’s keeps growing


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 11, 2022)

Very nice and cozy looking back yard. Beautiful lush plants


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well heck I can see this one. Hey hydra


Awesome SubMarineGirl. I have a 7 year old Jalepeno tree.  Love you plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)

I have 5 pepper plants. I love hot peppers.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I have 5 pepper plants. I love hot peppers.


I love hot peppers too.  I have learned that and I could be wrong but right before you pick your peppers don’t water them and have soil dry and the peppers seem a little hotter.  Do you happen to know any truth to that. Also some of my peppers cork.  Some people believe that is a better pepper.  I don’t know but it does cool.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)

I've tried both. Withholding water never changed anything except stressing the plant.
What will help add to the heat and taste is let it turn red before you harvest the peppers.
My peppers will kick that ass. My Wife is Hispanic so I love hot sauce and peppers. We make our own Cheyenne Pepper powder.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 11, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> Here is my tree that’s keeps growing


Wow, that’s really cool. I guess you bring it in every year?  That may be true. My peppers get random water from Mother Nature and a squirt from the garden hose when she doesn’t provide  Lucky they enjoy steaming hot weather. We have had unusually hot summer. My eggplant patch is already showing signs of the end of season way to early. Our peppers are not extremely hot but still to hot for some of my friends. I remove the ribs and seeds when I make poppers for my weak guests


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've tried both. Withholding water never changed anything except stressing the plant.
> What will help add to the heat and taste is let it turn red before you harvest the peppers.
> My peppers will kick that ass. My Wife is Hispanic so I love hot sauce and peppers. We make our own Cheyenne Pepper powder.


Them Cheyenne peppers are to hot for me.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I've tried both. Withholding water never changed anything except stressing the plant.
> What will help add to the heat and taste is let it turn red before you harvest the peppers.
> My peppers will kick that ass. My Wife is Hispanic so I love hot sauce and peppers. We make our own Cheyenne Pepper powder.


Thank you Weedhopper for the input.  I knew this was all in my head it being hotter. Plus ya I didn’t let the soil go dry again as my pepper plant was suffering.  How funny I was going to say when the pepper stays on longer as it turns purple to red it is hotter and little flavorful.  How weird jalapeños are normally picked not fully ripe.  Weedhopper that sounds radical Cheyenne pepper powder. I would love to try that.  Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)

Yeah she also dries out Serrano peppers and adds it with the Cheyenne. That powder will make your face sweat.


----------



## boo (Aug 11, 2022)

are you guys talking about cayenne peppers or cheyenne peppers...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah she also dries out Serrano peppers and adds it with the Cheyenne. That powder will make your face sweat.


Spicy


----------



## stain (Aug 11, 2022)

Had to cage my peppers from the chickens. The ate all my big jim chillies. Finally got to eat one tonight. Man was it sweet with heat. Just wont have enough to put in the freezer this year. Still have a few left from last year and a lot of seed. Next year we will plant enough for us and the chickens too...lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 11, 2022)

boo said:


> are you guys talking about cayenne peppers or cheyenne peppers...


Never heard of Cheyenne peppers thought we were talking about cayenne peppers and just spelling It wrong


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 12, 2022)

boo said:


> are you guys talking about cayenne peppers or cheyenne peppers...


Boo stop it   That is hilarious!!!  You know what pepper it is….


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 12, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Never heard of Cheyenne peppers thought we were talking about cayenne peppers and just spelling It wrong


How can you not laugh at this.  Honestly Weedhopper I knew what pepper you are talking about  
I honestly don’t know spelling and pronunciation it could say……


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 12, 2022)

I love you all!!!   You make my day.  Being humble is the best.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

boo said:


> are you guys talking about cayenne peppers or cheyenne peppers...


Funny bastard. Yeah I spelled it wrong. But then again you knew what we were talking about. My Hillbilly spelling ass makes up my own *wurds*.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> Boo stop it   That is hilarious!!!  You know what pepper it is….


Boo keeps us young minded like him.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Funny bastard. Yeah I spelled it wrong. But then again you knew what we were talking about. My Hillbilly spelling ass makes up my own *wurds*.


Weedhopper you are funny.   I would love to try your hot peppers.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 12, 2022)

I am a little weird.  This is my favorite plant and is really lovable.  Both are called polka dot plants. They are 6 years old and grow really nice colorful leaves. I believe they are 8 different varieties from what I read.  The pink one is called pink brocade and the red one is called darker rose spots.  Simple to take care of and at the end of their cycle produce seeds. I wait till their over ripe then plants dye and you cut them back and all you have is just at the trunk dead look stems. Then when spring comes they appear again.  Amazing.  Around them are all the babies that I will pick out the best and put in cups and give them away.  I love these plants they hum back to me.  I hear them talk.  Call me weird but my heart know.  I love you all and you all make my day.   Sharing each other’s passion and being funny and stupid but loving as one.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Yes I see why you love them  I really know very little about flowers but moved into a house where the previous owner loved every flower so every week I get another surprise that pops up randomly in my yard and flowerbeds. I had a giant vegetable garden at my old place but a tiny one here. I’ve been really kinda digging growing weed too. Glad you are hanging out with us


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 12, 2022)

Here is one of my propagated cutting from my darker red spot polka dot.  Super easy but most of all they just want to live and bring color and so do I


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice. I love giving little plants away that I grew myself. I bring flowers to everyone. I grow eucalyptus now and it’s booming so everyone gets eucalyptus now too


----------



## boo (Aug 12, 2022)

hmmm, you hear your plants hum, like a frequency kinda thing...you'd overload here at my place...bamboo is always clinking when we get a breeze, the rooster is on steroids and crows 24/7, and the hogs grunt to me all the time...earlene is not as gunshy as she was and turbo is beyond 300 lbs...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

Sounds like some lovely noise to me boo Like music


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

it has always been said among ganja growers for a long time that playing music in the grow room is good for the plants


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

I think my plants love music I play them a ukulele song now and then and sing to them. They kinda vibrate a little when the hubby plays that banjo tho… I think I can hear them screaming in a plant kinda way…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

some growers swear that by playing Classical music their plants are vibrant and healthy and produce a better quality of herb when finished

my plants get a good variety of music from AC/DC to Zappa which produces my hippie weed…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

My girls wouldn't dig that classical Long haired music. But they do love their rock and roll and Americana music. they even like a little big band and oldies now and then. I think it makes them stronger for sure


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 12, 2022)

indeed


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

Hey Sub,,guess what I found yesterday that finally came out of the dirt. Hummingbird Moth.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Sub,,guess what I found yesterday that finally came out of the dirt. Hummingbird Moth.
> View attachment 305948






do you think SG is awake yet?..



I hope you executed that evil moth!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

I usually kill the worms. They don't last long in my garden. This was just me having some fun. 
Threw him on the ground. Have no idea if he lived or not.
And yeah I'm sure Sub is snoring next to her ole man. He probably has his ears covered


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2022)

yep , kill the worms and the moths who lay the worm eggs!….

actually we saw a hummingbird moth the other day in our sunflower patch and realized the moth was helping the pollination process so we left it alone

 but yeah , a few of those hook worms will destroy a tomato plant in minutes

wake up Subby!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

I watch my plants closely. They don't last long around my tomatoes. Live and let live I guess.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> do you think SG is awake yet?..
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you executed that evil moth!


Oh wow look at that. Very cool indeed. You should plant a tomato plant in her honor.  very cool experiment to do with the grandkids if I find one.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> do you think SG is awake yet?..
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you executed that evil moth!


I was on a dog walk and I don’t snore and get up at least an hour before the old man. I would just let him go. I mean it’s like your little baby now…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

He is told me you snore.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He is told me you snore.


He probably did tell you. He took video to prove it one night


----------



## stain (Aug 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Sub,,guess what I found yesterday that finally came out of the dirt. Hummingbird Moth.
> View attachment 305948


Congrats IT'S a BOY!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2022)

It's also dead and half eaten. My dog found it before it could fly off. I found it at my back door.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 13, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice. I love giving little plants away that I grew myself. I bring flowers to everyone. I grow eucalyptus now and it’s booming so everyone gets eucalyptus now too


SubmarineGirl  - That’s awesome.  You have a Green Thumb.  I see you said you have eucalyptus. Maybe you can give me advice and help.  Next to my polka dot plants I have seen small sprouts growing and it doesn’t look like a weed.  Interesting I live in a small complex that is surrounded by eucalyptus trees.  I transplanted the little sprout and it’s growing. It smells like lemons. I tried to look it up but can’t find any pic.  I am thinking it’s from the tree seeds fallen.  How do you start the eucalyptus trees with seeds or etc and how do you or what is best to use for growth.  Thank you so much and and the pics of cannabis plants are pretty. Nice looking buds


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 13, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> SubmarineGirl  - That’s awesome.  You have a Green Thumb.  I see you said you have eucalyptus. Maybe you can give me advice and help.  Next to my polka dot plants I have seen small sprouts growing and it doesn’t look like a weed.  Interesting I live in a small complex that is surrounded by eucalyptus trees.  I transplanted the little sprout and it’s growing. It smells like lemons. I tried to look it up but can’t find any pic.  I am thinking it’s from the tree seeds fallen.  How do you start the eucalyptus trees with seeds or etc and how do you or what is best to use for growth.  Thank you so much and and the pics of cannabis plants are pretty. Nice looking buds



Thanks so much for your kind words sloflow. Could be a tree that a bird planted just for you to dig up and make beautiful. I am all the time digging up interesting stuff. I bought the two tiny eucalyptus plants not knowing if they would grow outside here in Virginia. I kept one inside for the winter and planted the other beside my house outside. The outside plant really grew all winter outside and was trying to climb as high as my house before I noticed it. That’s the one I clip leaves off for my bathroom and friends bouquets. This is the one I kept sun the house. It’s sitting on my back deck in a 3 gallon pot and also doing else but controlled in size. I don’t think it’s a tree but I could be wrong.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 14, 2022)

boo said:


> hmmm, you hear your plants hum, like a frequency kinda thing...you'd overload here at my place...bamboo is always clinking when we get a breeze, the rooster is on steroids and crows 24/7, and the hogs grunt to me all the time...earlene is not as gunshy as she was and turbo is beyond 300 lbs...


Boo you are funny.  I did warn first say I am a little weird.  Ok maybe I overdid it and got excited as I hear them hum.  What I can say is plants are not as much different from humans. Building a relationship


SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words sloflow. Could be a tree that a bird planted just for you to dig up and make beautiful. I am all the time digging up interesting stuff. I bought the two tiny eucalyptus plants not knowing if they would grow outside here in Virginia. I kept one inside for the winter and planted the other beside my house outside. The outside plant really grew all winter outside and was trying to climb as high as my house before I noticed it. That’s the one I clip leaves off for my bathroom and friends bouquets. This is the one I kept sun the house. It’s sitting on my back deck in a 3 gallon pot and also doing else but controlled in size. I don’t think it’s a tree but I could be wrong.


Wow so beautiful SubmarineGirl.  Gorgeous and appealing.  The color is so unique. It’s not green but then yes and Maybe blue. Eventually that will get big right.  I was looking at pics on internet of different ones. Is this a silver dollar.  The one I have looks different.  I want one like you have there.  You said the birds and that makes sense since they live in the trees. Thank you for showing your beautiful eucalyptus tree.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> some growers swear that by playing Classical music their plants are vibrant and healthy and produce a better quality of herb when finished
> 
> my plants get a good variety of music from AC/DC to Zappa which produces my hippie weed…


That’s awesome.


----------



## Slowflow (Aug 14, 2022)

Slowflow said:


> That’s awesome.


I by means no plant expert but I have been reading plants when touched trigger a cascade of psychological and genetic changes depending on the stimulation they are getting.


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

Morning Subie you have a beautiful homestead.  I tried not to smoke the herb this early didn't work.  pass puff pass puff.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2022)

My plants are not humming. It's my fking ears. I hear a humming all the damn time.
Slowflow maybe you got Tinnitus.


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My plants are not humming. It's my fking ears. I hear a humming all the damn time.
> Slowflow maybe you got Tinnitus.



Funny, I have ringing in my ears all the time.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My plants are not humming. It's my fking ears. I hear a humming all the damn time.
> Slowflow maybe you got Tinnitus.



mine too…from working the flight line with no headgear


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)

Morning Subie enjoy your coffee.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Morning Subie enjoy your coffee.


Thank you ness. Just came in from a dog walk enjoying my third cup now. Hope your day is good


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 15, 2022)

ness said:


> Funny, I have ringing in my ears all the time.


Answer yer phone!


----------



## ness (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Aug 15, 2022)

Huh phone where's the phone..... Oh it's in my hands


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 15, 2022)

Added a new strain to my collection  My new strain Dosidos is finally in the jars ready for curing except for a little pile I kept out for sampling. Gonna sure Jam up our grinder with stickiness. Plan on trying it out in the morning as the hubby already has us a random joint rolled for night night. Didn’t get a huge yield (5-6 oz) but am still thankful as my tent went thru some issues and thanks to y’all I was able to save the day with another decent tent load. I hope it’s gonna be good as I have another tree of it on my back porch. Also put the last GDP in jars for a while. I love that stuff and may grow it again in the future. got a better yield off that plant and am happy to restock my depleting jars. Thanks again for all the help MP.   Will give you a dosidos smoke report in the morning


----------



## gmo (Aug 15, 2022)

Wonderful! Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2022)

You go girl.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 16, 2022)

enjoy that harvest!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice looking flowers, sub


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 16, 2022)

Tried the dosidos this morning. Have to say that the jury is still out on it. Did provide a decent buzz but Maybe since it isn’t cured yet it doesn’t taste as good as it smells if that makes any sense. Will try it again in a couple of weeks. It still looks pretty in the jars and I’m glad to have it in my collection.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 16, 2022)

Put a net over the Josie girls in the flower tent to try and get a full screen which I’m just about there. Have not put them in 12/12 yet but did provide their first taste of flower nutes today. Trimmed up the bottoms and some extras leave shading things. This plant is so strong that I couldn’t pinch the bottom stems and leaves off with my thumb as I often do. Needed my clippers to cut thru that tough vegetation


----------



## mad man moon (Aug 16, 2022)

Your thumbs be pure vibrant green.
Green healing plants of good vision, bask in your attentive care.


I may not post a whole bunch on the site, but your earth given talent is delightful and heart warming.
It is a lot of work to do what you and others here do, and I am humbled at the talented cultivators that post and help those less experienced.

fantastic stuff @SubmarineGirl


----------



## mad man moon (Aug 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Added a new strain to my collection  My new strain Dosidos is finally in the jars ready for curing except for a little pile I kept out for sampling. Gonna sure Jam up our grinder with stickiness. Plan on trying it out in the morning as the hubby already has us a random joint rolled for night night. Didn’t get a huge yield (5-6 oz) but am still thankful as my tent went thru some issues and thanks to y’all I was able to save the day with another decent tent load. I hope it’s gonna be good as I have another tree of it on my back porch. Also put the last GDP in jars for a while. I love that stuff and may grow it again in the future. got a better yield off that plant and am happy to restock my depleting jars. Thanks again for all the help MP.   Will give you a dosidos smoke report in the morning View attachment 306201


This just warms me old heart.
Happy burping.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 16, 2022)

mad man moon said:


> This just warms me old heart.
> Happy burping.


Thank you moon man


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 16, 2022)

mad man moon said:


> Your thumbs be pure vibrant green.
> Green healing plants of good vision, bask in your attentive care.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you moon man for your kind comments. This gig is still new to me as I am learning with every grow from you and all the other growers here. We are all in it together so to say right? But I am humbled as well moon man


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 17, 2022)

Another report on the dosidos… after smoking another spliff yesterday with the hubby, we ended up having deep conversation (more so than our usual good morning dear you know…). I think the dosidos brought out a different kind of high than my favorite GDP but the mind high was unusually nice…. Hoping that the flavor comes out a bit more after curing as it smells awesome in the jar and raw up to your nose but super smooth and not much taste like the GDP when smoking it. Well save this for when I need deep conversation.


----------



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey friends. Decided to start a thread so I can look back in time and also so I can ask questions and keep them with my garden notes keeping them more organized.
> today was the day I transferred my outdoor plants to their big girl pots. They have been spending their days and nights the last couple weeks getting use to the outdoors. Noticed that I had ordered 25 gal cloth pots but 20 gallon showed up. They were a nice size and fit the hot water heater drain pans I got for the two that sit on the deck. I ended up using a mix of happy frog which they were already planted in along with equal parts or organic soil and a bag of perlite in each pot. After potting I gave them all a nice drink actually two whole water cans of fresh plain PH water. None of the pots had run off but I thought that was enough for today. I did top them all and clean them up on the bottom but I may be doing a bit more. I love the way they look in the yard. I opted not to put one by the stairs on the one neighbor side as they have a lot of outdoor parties and thought just moving that one to the other side would be more incognito for what I’ve got going on in my yard. I planted one my my marigold rack and put a little pot of marigolds in each pot (that was Big’s advice)
> View attachment 296955
> View attachment 296956
> ...


Looking amazing


----------



## ness (Aug 18, 2022)

Morning SubG you're doing awesome.  Enjoy your tokes.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Another report on the dosidos… after smoking another spliff yesterday with the hubby, we ended up having deep conversation (more so than our usual good morning dear you know…). I think the dosidos brought out a different kind of high than my favorite GDP but the mind high was unusually nice…. Hoping that the flavor comes out a bit more after curing as it smells awesome in the jar and raw up to your nose but super smooth and not much taste like the GDP when smoking it. Well save this for when I need deep conversation.





hahahaha!

that happens to me and Swede when we smoke certain strandivars , we both get all chatty and wax philosophical , the coffee helps!

eenjoy the tokes!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hahahaha!
> 
> that happens to me and Swede when we smoke certain strandivars , we both get all chatty and wax philosophical , the coffee helps!
> 
> eenjoy the tokes!


I remember getting weed years ago that would be creative like this one. I would smoke before studying for a test or getting into a work project done. I swore that the weed made me smarter and more in tuned. I think this is some of that, that I just haven't had in years.  Even yesterday on our bike ride, we ride by this house that has a ridiculous amount of gnomes in their yard. I actually counted them yesterday for some reason… (there were 42). I’m sure that the reason I cared enough to count them was on count of the dosidos. I’m gonna like this weed and have another really nice one in flower with really tall colas and still growing and fattening up on my porch. Who knows where this creative weed bush will take us next year.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)

Holy Crappola


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I remember getting weed years ago that would be creative like this one. I would smoke before studying for a test or getting into a work project done. I swore that the weed made me smarter and more in tuned. I think this is some of that, that I just haven't had in years.  Even yesterday on our bike ride, we ride by this house that has a ridiculous amount of gnomes in their yard. I actually counted them yesterday for some reason… (there were 42). I’m sure that the reason I cared enough to count them was on count of the dosidos. I’m gonna like this weed and have another really nice one in flower with really tall colas and still growing and fattening up on my porch. Who knows where this creative weed bush will take us next year.
> View attachment 306402


I know right? This is actually my best looking plant so far as buds go. It has a lot of time left too to build bigger buds. The other two, the Josie and GG#4 also building nice fat buds but more vegetation in the GG. I pick a bit out each time I’m around it in hopes that will help on bud building


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I remember getting weed years ago that would be creative like this one. I would smoke before studying for a test or getting into a work project done. I swore that the weed made me smarter and more in tuned. I think this is some of that, that I just haven't had in years.  Even yesterday on our bike ride, we ride by this house that has a ridiculous amount of gnomes in their yard. I actually counted them yesterday for some reason… (there were 42). I’m sure that the reason I cared enough to count them was on count of the dosidos. I’m gonna like this weed and have another really nice one in flower with really tall colas and still growing and fattening up on my porch. Who knows where this creative weed bush will take us next year.
> View attachment 306402







those are gonna fatten up like baseball bats


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> those are gonna fatten up like baseball bats


I’m gonna have to figure out a way to tie them colas up as they are getting heavy and I expect they will only get heavier


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m gonna have to figure out a way to tie them colas up as they are getting heavy and I expect they will only get heavier





ask Boo

Boo knows


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m gonna have to figure out a way to tie them colas up as they are getting heavy and I expect they will only get heavier


Pipe cleaners and bamboo stakes work well


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

boo uses 50 bamboo sticks in one plant.  I got a few pieces I may try it the semi boo method


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 18, 2022)

parts of Boo’s yard


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> parts of Boo’s yard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be building all kinds of bamboo structures if I had @boo yard


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 18, 2022)

A short section of 6' tall 2"x4" welded wire fencing made into a circle works well, too. Still allows for ventilation and won't let 'em flop.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> A short section of 6' tall 2"x4" welded wire fencing made into a circle works well, too. Still allows for ventilation and won't let 'em flop.


I need to buy a roll. I could have used it several times this season. I was to cheap to buy one. Did find a 3 ft roll at an estate sale for 6 bucks which I already used up in the garden.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 18, 2022)

Wished ya lived close. Got enough to fix ya right up.


----------



## boo (Aug 18, 2022)

try to stake up your plants before they fill the bucket with roots if possible...I always put 12 5' stakes in every bucket while in veg...that way inserting the stakes doesn't tear up the root system...been doing it for decades now, works great, especially when using the netting...I've got 2 urkles girls ready to flip when I get the room done...overgrown is an understatement...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

boo said:


> try to stake up your plants before they fill the bucket with roots if possible...I always put 12 5' stakes in every bucket while in flower...that way inserting the stakes doesn't tear up the root system...been doing it for decades now, works great, especially when using the netting...I've got 2 urkles girls ready to flip when I get the room done...overgrown is an understatement...


Will remember that next year boo. I hate to even disturb the roots in any way on her but may sink two or three in just to tie them up a bit.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Will remember that next year boo. I hate to even disturb the roots in any way on her but may sink two or three in just to tie them up a bit.


In the fabric pots just put your Bamboo stakes around the very outer perimeter of the bag in outer edge of soil.
The bag is designed to air trim the roots on outer edge, I doubt very much much of the plants roots will be disturbed enough to cause any problems
.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> In the fabric pots just put your Bamboo stakes around the very outer perimeter of the bag in outer edge of soil.
> The bag is designed to air trim the roots on outer edge, I doubt very much much of the plants roots will be disturbed enough to cause any problems
> .View attachment 306471


Agreed. I have in the past just jabbed stakes in at the edge of the pots pretty far into flower and the plants haven’t complained a bit(though I think they speak in hushed tones and I am losing my hearing)….


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 18, 2022)

Yes that’s where I plan to sink them On the edge. Maybe just three tho and tie them at the top like a teepee. That should be strong enough to tie the colas off


----------



## boo (Aug 18, 2022)

consider tilting the tall stakes outward and using netting to cover the plant therebye supporting the colas...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

@oldfogey8 @CrashMagnet got some action going on one of my freaks. Don’t know if this is a female maybe in early bloom or maybe a boy freak getting ready to spray gizum all over my outside plants. Any idea what’s going on here y’all?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 306515
> View attachment 306516
> View attachment 306517
> View attachment 306518
> ...


I would ask the guy on the other site that has grown it out before 
Sure has some male looking items


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

I don’t know him or the site but maybe crash does. He did some recent research and found a thread somewhere. I’ll try and search for it. Thanks roster don’t want any of my porch plants with crazy freak seeds.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 19, 2022)

My gut says boy. I think you would see hairs sticking out of those flowers if it was a girl. That being said, I have read that it can be difficult to ID the sex on these. Can you move it behind you garage to an area with still air for a couple of days in case it is a male?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

Yes, I’ll move it to the other side of the house instead of 3 ft away from the giant dosidos in bloom


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 306515
> View attachment 306516
> View attachment 306517
> View attachment 306518
> ...


A new type of pineapple


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

The other plant has shown nothing yet but I’m watching. I’ve also read that they are difficult to sex and I think crash was second guessing too.


RosterMan said:


> A new type of pineapple
> View attachment 306520


no bananas tho…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

If Life gives us pineapples 
Make Pina coladas


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The other plant has shown nothing yet but I’m watching. I’ve also read that they are difficult to sex and I think crash was second guessing too.
> 
> no bananas tho…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306521


Nice eyes. I just thought about kissing her


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 19, 2022)

I found this pic of a male on growdiaries


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I found this pic of a male on growdiariesView attachment 306522


Thats a Male




He's flying his Freak Flag LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice eyes. I just thought about kissing her


I thought a little more LOL


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 19, 2022)

It does look like a male to me, but not sure at all. I still can't be sure what mine is. I flipped it a few days ago, so I should know something hopefully by next week.

Here is the thread I saw recently. I think you have to create an account to see the images.


----------



## ness (Aug 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 306515
> View attachment 306516
> View attachment 306517
> View attachment 306518
> ...



Evening SubG and all.  Crazy looking plant indeed.  Time to make hot coco.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

Yes maybe a male. Some closeup shots.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I found this pic of a male on growdiariesView attachment 306522


Mine are not quite like these. I’m still gonna move the pot tho.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Mine are not quite like these. I’m still gonna move the pot tho.


When I zoom in, I think I see pistils.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

I took those pics with my scope. They look like flower buds up close. They don’t have the wide dragon face look like in you pic When looking at them up close like that. I’m still in hoping for a girl tho


----------



## MuggyWeather (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I took those pics with my scope. They look like flower buds up close. They don’t have the wide dragon face look like in you pic When looking at them up close like that. I’m still in hoping for a girl tho


When I first saw the images I thought male straight away before I read anything, then I zoomed in and thought I saw pistils as well.

Conclusion - I have no clue lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2022)

That's why the mother fker is called Freak show. Go figure.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 20, 2022)

Where is Crocodile Dundee when you need him?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Where is Crocodile Dundee when you need him?



Exactly…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 306515
> View attachment 306516
> View attachment 306517
> View attachment 306518
> ...






looks like a male

do I win a prize?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like a male
> 
> do I win a prize?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looks like a male
> 
> do I win a prize?


Only prizes are issued to female votes.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

Just got this response from another site.  This guy had feminized plants

I have nothing like that on mine and when it started showing signs of sex it was clear it was a female and while those look a little different than normal they look like pollen sacks.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just got this response from another site.  This guy had feminized plants
> 
> I have nothing like that on mine and when it started showing signs of sex it was clear it was a female and while those look a little different than normal they look like pollen sacks.


Good Right


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

Josie outside plant showing more yellow leaves than I like to see. Other two plants outside have had the same treatment except they are sitting in a pan on my porch. The Josie girl does drink twice as much as the other two tho. I’m thinking low PH or maybe I’m needing to feed it more since she drinks a lot more


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just got this response from another site.  This guy had feminized plants
> 
> I have nothing like that on mine and when it started showing signs of sex it was clear it was a female and while those look a little different than normal they look like pollen sacks.


I still would kinda quarantine that plant. It looks like there are small pistils to me in some of your pics.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I still would kinda quarantine that plant. It looks like there are small pistils to me in some of your pics.


I was thinking Hermi?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 306564
> 
> 
> Josie outside plant showing more yellow leaves than I like to see. Other two plants outside have had the same treatment except they are sitting in a pan on my porch. The Josie girl does drink twice as much as the other two tho. I’m thinking low PH or maybe I’m needing to feed it more since she drinks a lot more


I would consider giving her a bit of your grow nutes mixed in with her flower nutes if the pH is not off. Can you put a pan(like a cookie sheet) underneath her temporarily so you can check the run off?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just got this response from another site.  This guy had feminized plants
> 
> I have nothing like that on mine and when it started showing signs of sex it was clear it was a female and while those look a little different than normal they look like pollen sacks.


Dang, I hate to toss this plant it took so long to grow… do you need some pollen @CrashMagnet   I could move it to my garden area on the other side of my house to try and collect some… still tho taking a chance on spreading freak jizz all over my hood…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would consider giving her a bit of your grow nutes mixed in with her flower nutes if the pH is not off. Can you put a pan(like a cookie sheet) underneath her temporarily so you can check the run off?


Maybe I can. I’ll try today


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang, I hate to toss this plant it took so long to grow… do you need some pollen @CrashMagnet ?  I could move it to my garden area on the other side of my house to try and collect some… still tho taking a chance on spreading freak jizz all over my hood…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

The flag is showing


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was thinking Hermi?


Hard to say. I have read somewhere that sexing these Freaks is not like sexing normal plants. My first thought was male then the pics subby posted looked like there were small pistils too. The flower sites look more like a hops flower than cannabis. I have been giving my plants a good look with an eye loupe but I am only seeing leaf growth on mine so far. All 3 have alternating nodes so they could show any day now. Or not. Frickin’ Freaks…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Hard to say. I have read somewhere that sexing these Freaks is not like sexing normal plants. My first thought was male then the pics subby posted looked like there were small pistils too. The flower sites look more like a hops flower than cannabis. I have been giving my plants a good look with an eye loupe but I am only seeing leaf growth on mine so far. All 3 have alternating nodes so they could show any day now. Or not. Frickin’ Freaks…


YES HOPS  That is where I recognize the shapes from
May in fact be crossed with a Hops plant


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> YES HOPS  That is where I recognize the shapes from
> May in fact be crossed with a Hops plant


Maybe we can make cannabis beer


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was thinking Hermi?


It haven’t shown any signs of stress to herm out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It haven’t shown any signs of stress to herm out.


It can be stressful to be a freak…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It haven’t shown any signs of stress to herm out.


I have seen Herms come from just bad genetics
More times than I wanted to.
Good to know where ya beans come from all the time


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It can be stressful to be a freak…


Very stressful , in fact it took me 30 years before I was able to look in a mirror and call myself a Freak .


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Dang, I hate to toss this plant it took so long to grow… do you need some pollen @CrashMagnet   I could move it to my garden area on the other side of my house to try and collect some… still tho taking a chance on spreading freak jizz all over my hood…


Some male pollen probably wouldn't be a bad thing to have around. Of course, I'm still not 100% sure if mine is female. Here is the latest. I too 20 microscope pics, and this was the only one that was both clear and on target.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 20, 2022)

See it appears to be female but the little casing it popped out of appears to be like mine


----------



## ness (Aug 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes maybe a male. Some closeup shots.
> View attachment 306524
> View attachment 306525
> View attachment 306526
> ...



Looks like a little creature from outer space.


----------



## ness (Aug 20, 2022)

Going outside to see what's up with the girls.  See ya later.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 21, 2022)

Found this little army. Appeared they just hatched. See the pods under the leaf? I love them


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2022)

The good guys.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The good guys.


Yes I have hardly any bug problems “knock on wood” I think these and a couple of spiders keep the population down. I do have an occasional leaf munch but not enough to worry over.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

my poor Josie plant has issues. I think it’s dying off slowly. I’m thinking it’s a PH issue probably to low as sometimes I get that for some reason. Just had the PH problem with the Josie clones in the flower tent getting ready for 12/12. Got the PH down on them. This plant has always drank more than average as do her babies in the tent. Constantly thirsty. Usually needs water every other day. I’ve maintained the same nutes and calmag as the other two outside plants which don’t have this issue. The pot is directly on the ground with no pan is the only difference. The other two are on my wood porch with a pan. I’ve been picking the yellow leaves off but not it looks as all of them are yellow so I’ve been trying to keep the buds away from the dying leaves as well as keeping them as dry as possible with the rain we have been having everyday. The pot is very heavy as tho it’s quit drinking. My plan was to hit it hard with some PH up to try to get the plant to respond to it but I have no other ideas. The colas are still heavy and long and still appear to be in the building process with the top leaves on the uppermost buds unaffected. Anyone have any ideas? I don’t want to lose this plant but it doesn’t look good to me…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Not saying it is, but could you have over watered her thinking she was very thirsty, when in fact the soil had not dried out yet? I was almost thinking the plants roots may be affected now.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Any smells coming off your runoff? Or when you dig into the top of soil lightly?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

The plant cant transpire and drink water so it sits in the chemical soup of death while the fusarium takes over and kills.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not saying it is, but could you have over watered her thinking she was very thirsty, when in fact the soil had not dried out yet? I was almost thinking the plants roots may be affected now.


I was thinking the same thing. Overwatering can cause the roots to die and the plant starves. A felt pot sitting on soil may not have been allowing the bottom to dry out so the bottom soil remained wet. I think anaerobic bacteria grow in wet soil(thus rosters question about smell). @Slab has these grates in his posts that might help get the pot up off the soil. The reason the plants on the deck in pans are not showing a similar symptom could be due to the deck heating up a bit and drying the soil more than the plant in the ground. Wet soil and the bacteria that likes that can make the soil acidic also which would lock out nutrient uptake. I am just spitballing here and it may be too far gone which is sad. You take such good care of your plants and have your growing ‘going on’ well. The degradation of the plant do quickly surprises me. I feel badly for you.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Overwatering can cause the roots to die and the plant starves. A felt pot sitting on soil may not have been allowing the bottom to dry out so the bottom soil remained wet. I think anaerobic bacteria grow in wet soil(thus rosters question about smell). @Slab has these grates in his posts that might help get the pot up off the soil. The reason the plants on the deck in pans are not showing a similar symptom could be due to the deck heating up a bit and drying the soil more than the plant in the ground. Wet soil and the bacteria that likes that can make the soil acidic also which would lock out nutrient uptake. I am just spitballing here and it may be too far gone which is sad. You take such good care of your plants and have your growing ‘going on’ well. The degradation of the plant do quickly surprises me. I feel badly for you.


Well Im not all smiles for her over here


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Always sorry to see a members grow not doing well as are you Foggy.
But yes we are on the same lines as to what could be going on


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Well Im not all smiles for her over here


Are you a paranoid crackhead?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not saying it is, but could you have over watered her thinking she was very thirsty, when in fact the soil had not dried out yet? I was almost thinking the plants roots may be affected now.


Yes when I watered it the pot was very light. She was definitely drinking it up till this past week


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Not saying it is, but could you have over watered her thinking she was very thirsty, when in fact the soil had not dried out yet? I was almost thinking the plants roots may be affected now.


I’m sure of that. The roots are definitely not responding now. The yellow leaves started a couple weeks ago. I fed her the week before. I think my PH fell hard after that last feed. I couldn’t get enough run off but nothing smells weird under the pot. Thought about making a few extra holes in the pots lower parts to help drain the soil more. I’m use to the pot being light every few days. If I would forget to water, she would let me know quick by wilting some crying for water. I’m sure I didn’t over water though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Overwatering can cause the roots to die and the plant starves. A felt pot sitting on soil may not have been allowing the bottom to dry out so the bottom soil remained wet. I think anaerobic bacteria grow in wet soil(thus rosters question about smell). @Slab has these grates in his posts that might help get the pot up off the soil. The reason the plants on the deck in pans are not showing a similar symptom could be due to the deck heating up a bit and drying the soil more than the plant in the ground. Wet soil and the bacteria that likes that can make the soil acidic also which would lock out nutrient uptake. I am just spitballing here and it may be too far gone which is sad. You take such good care of your plants and have your growing ‘going on’ well. The degradation of the plant do quickly surprises me. I feel badly for you.


I will get it off the ground somehow. That’s a good idea. The felt pot on the ground may be the cause Fogey. Nothing else makes sense.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

I could cut the bottom out of the felt pot to get a look at whats going on down there. It’s a 25 gallon pot but I could prepare the ground under it with some peat and perlite to help it maybe what do you think?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Are you a paranoid crackhead?


Notice how that guy attacked just me and not the others 
I would say he be a scaredy cat LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I will get it off the ground somehow. That’s a good idea. The felt pot on the ground may be the cause Fogey. Nothing else makes sense.


After writing this, I realized my Freaks are in felt pots on the ground. I move the pots several times a day though to follow the sun so maybe that helps them. I know I’m the past, I have had felt pots sitting in one spot all summer long and the roots have grown right thru the pots into the soil beneath so that may have helped them.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I could cut the bottom out of the felt pot to get a look at whats going on down there. It’s a 25 gallon pot but I could prepare the ground under it with some peat and perlite to help it maybe what do you think?


Not sure you are pretty far into flower now correct it may shock the heck out of her and you would be stuck with a dying hermi too.

If you do do it , I have seen people cut the fab pots of by cutting straight down the side ,peeling it open and slipping out around root ball. Then slid it into a preprepared hole next to it when you peel it.

That way you can stitch the pot back up and use again...............


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I could cut the bottom out of the felt pot to get a look at whats going on down there. It’s a 25 gallon pot but I could prepare the ground under it with some peat and perlite to help it maybe what do you think?


Maybe just perlite. I didn’t think of that but it is a good idea.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It can be stressful to be a freak…


Been a freak since '68 and proud of it.


SubmarineGirl said:


> I could cut the bottom out of the felt pot to get a look at whats going on down there. It’s a 25 gallon pot but I could prepare the ground under it with some peat and perlite to help it maybe what do you think?


You could stick it on a pile of rocks or anything that'll get it off the ground to aid in drainage, if that's the problem.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

i cut the bottom out and there is no apparent rotting of the soil. In fact it does not appear to be over watered at all. For now I laid it back where it was with no bottom. May still do a hard PH up on her tho as my plants in pots tend to drop in PH to around 5.0. I’ll try to catch some runoff now to see what I’m getting…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

So drainage doesn’t seem to be the problem…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So drainage doesn’t seem to be the problem…


Any signs of bugs in the soil down there


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Any signs of bugs in the soil down there


No bugs


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 22, 2022)

Sorry about your lady sub. I am curious as to whats going on here. Could it be something in the genetics?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 22, 2022)

yes so sorry about the plant

good conversation

dam it , Swede has me hooked up like a balky mule faunching at the bits

coffee break but now I gotta get to rolling and caulking

you Sherlock Holmes people have got this fingered out!


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Subbie
Is that the same plant that revegged weird early on


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 306722
> i cut the bottom out and there is no apparent rotting of the soil. In fact it does not appear to be over watered at all. For now I laid it back where it was with no bottom. May still do a hard PH up on her tho as my plants in pots tend to drop in PH to around 5.0. I’ll try to catch some runoff now to see what I’m getting…


Someone on here had instructions on checking soil pH a couple months ago. Maybe it was a ‘slurry test’?even a cookie sheet under it might catch enough run off to test. I agree with you that the roots look fine so I think your initial gut feeling about pH is probably the correct theory. Is there a lot of peat in your soil? Peat degrades and gets acidic over time.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yes so sorry about the plant
> 
> good conversation
> 
> ...


We are waiting for The Option of the Gods


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

Ma


bigbudsbruddah said:


> Sorry about your lady sub. I am curious as to whats going on here. Could it be something in the genetics?


maybe but I don’t think so. This plant was one of the strongest healthy plants I’ve grown. The leaves are even extra tough on this plant as well as the clones I took off her. Like they have elastic in them I need to use my clippers and not my thumbs to clip them off. She drinks a lot more than my other two outside plants maybe twice as much and always has since she was a pup.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Someone on here had instructions on checking soil pH a couple months ago. Maybe it was a ‘slurry test’?even a cookie sheet under it might catch enough run off to test. I agree with you that the roots look fine so I think your initial gut feeling about pH is probably the correct theory. Is there a lot of peat in your soil? Peat degrades and gets acidic over time.


Yes I can get a run off now I will test it today. There is some peat as the organic mix I used for these needed extra. I’ve move on from that mix as it caused thrips in my tent but did not have that problem with it outside. The soil feels really good nothing like I expected


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Someone on here had instructions on checking soil pH a couple months ago. Maybe it was a ‘slurry test’?even a cookie sheet under it might catch enough run off to test. I agree with you that the roots look fine so I think your initial gut feeling about pH is probably the correct theory. Is there a lot of peat in your soil? Peat degrades and gets acidic over time.


I had a plant do something similar but not as bad this year\
I used a soil I made from compost gathered last year may not have been broken down enough. Every time I add nutes to the soil that plant acts like I over fed her severely. 
A slurry test is a good way to good 
Look on Youtube on soil slurry test it will walk you right through it.
Like the soil water settle before taking PH reading.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I can get a run off now I will test it today. There is some peat as the organic mix I used for these needed extra. I’ve move on from that mix as it caused thrips in my tent but did not have that problem with it outside. The soil feels really good nothing like I expected


Every grow is an adventure. Growing outside makes it even more so…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

An old way


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Subbie
> Is that the same plant that revegged weird early on


No the plant that re vegged early was the one that got some bloom rot. I pulled the rot off but still plan to trash that plant as I don’t trust it even tho the buds are big just haven’t done it yet. It’s on the other side of the yard waiting on trash day.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

Im even going to test my soil now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No the plant that re vegged early was the one that got some bloom rot. I pulled the rot off but still plan to trash that plant as I don’t trust it even tho the buds are big just haven’t done it yet. It’s on the other side of the yard waiting on trash day.


Lucky trash collectors. They will think you are tossing out a skunk carcas…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Lucky trash collectors. They will think you are tossing out a skunk carcas…


That plant is very tempting to keep. it smells really good as the other one dosidos on my porch. I’m glad I had another one.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That plant is very tempting to keep. it smells really good as the other one dosidos on my porch. I’m glad I had another one.


I have trimmed off bud rot in the past and kept the rest of the plant. Didn’t find any rot in any of the buds after drying and curing. I understand your caution though. You don’t have a lack of known good bud and with your son-in-law’s condition, it is probably the right thing to do.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That plant is very tempting to keep. it smells really good as the other one dosidos on my porch. I’m glad I had another one.


If only a few buds are showing signs trim them off and leave the good ones
I have cut bud rot buds off all my plants at harvest time where I am .
Sucs Hot humid and rain last month of flower .
The unaffected buds come out fine , I break them down to small buds before drying and look for anything that looks like Rot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have trimmed off bud rot in the past and kept the rest of the plant. Didn’t find any rot in any of the buds after drying and curing. I understand your caution though. You don’t have a lack of known good bud and with your son-in-law’s condition, it is probably the right thing to do.


That’s why it hasn’t made the garbage yet. I don’t see anymore rot but the buds are weird looking some tite and some fluffy because of the re vegging thing so I decided not to take any chances.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 22, 2022)

Just one more guess; I had a plant that looked like that once. Turned out to be those peaky little moss gnat's larva. Moss gnats are tiny, and their little grubs are even tinier. The roots had a slightly yellow look to 'em.

I'd save the plant that had the bud rot, though. Once dried, it might be fine, but if you're still nervous about it, make a tincture or butter outta it. The heat making butter would kill any mold, and the alcohol in a tincture would do the same.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Just one more guess; I had a plant that looked like that once. Turned out to be those peaky little moss gnat's larva. Moss gnats are tiny, and their little grubs are even tinier. The roots had a slightly yellow look to 'em.
> 
> I'd save the plant that had the bud rot, though. Once dried, it might be fine, but if you're still nervous about it, make a tincture or butter outta it. The heat making butter would kill any mold, and the alcohol in a tincture would do the same.


That’s an idea alcohol would kill everything I think. It’s been on its own for about three weeks with no maintenance. I’ll take a look at it today.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

I haven’t had any bug problems at all. I do have armies of assassin bugs and a couple spiders that take care of them I think so far anyway. I’ve scoped the leaves for anything weird since they started turning yellow A couple weeks ago. Found nothing yet and no problem with gnats either only on my inside grows.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I had a plant do something similar but not as bad this year\
> I used a soil I made from compost gathered last year may not have been broken down enough. Every time I add nutes to the soil that plant acts like I over fed her severely.
> A slurry test is a good way to good
> Look on Youtube on soil slurry test it will walk you right through it.
> Like the soil water settle before taking PH reading.


OK Back Did the slurry test in middle of fab/bag after mixing and letting it set 2 hrs it just measured out at 6.5. so it could be my nutes , some are old.


----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I haven’t had any bug problems at all. I do have armies of assassin bugs and a couple spiders that take care of them I think so far anyway. I’ve scoped the leaves for anything weird since they started turning yellow A couple weeks ago. Found nothing yet and no problem with gnats either only on my inside grows.


Would be pretty badass if you did what you could to make a perfect environment for assassin bugs, they would pretty much take care of all your problems. That and predatory nematodes will absolutely destroy any gnats, it's their primary food source. You can actually buy predatory nematodes in little viles and to spread them over your plants, they are part of a beneficial microbe community is what they are considered.


----------



## MechaniMan (Aug 22, 2022)

I actually used pesticides on this last girl I did but only up until 60 days on the Clones when they got established, everything should be flushed out by then. Other than that the only thing I used was diatomaceous earth. It took a while with the diatomaceous Earth but it knocked them down and they don't exist anymore.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Would be pretty badass if you did what you could to make a perfect environment for assassin bugs, they would pretty much take care of all your problems. That and predatory nematodes will absolutely destroy any gnats, it's their primary food source. You can actually buy predatory nematodes in little viles and to spread them over your plants, they are part of a beneficial microbe community is what they are considered.


I sometimes skip my Spinasod spray when I see them. I don’t want to hurt them and I think they do a better job than the spray does. I’ve been very fortunate with the outside plants and bugs. I thought for sure that would be my maid issue


----------



## MuggyWeather (Aug 22, 2022)

Sorry about your plant SubGirl.
After reading through everyone's comments, the only thing I can come up with is a nutrient lock out, same as you.

Hope you find the fix quickly.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 22, 2022)

So the slurry test shows 6.8. Since the plant wasn't heavy with water I gave her a good drink of plain PH water too. She looks like she’s thirsty by the drooping yellow leaves. I got some runoff too 6.6 so I don’t think PH is the issue as much now. There are not to many leaves except around the buds so I’m trying to keep the leaves from laying on the buds mostly by clipping them off. I’ll just have to wait and see I guess. This plant did go thru some re veg too but it didn’t seem to effect the bud growth. The yellow leaves I’m removing are a lot of three point leaves so maybe it does have something to do with the re vegging thing…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

ok, the other freakshow is showing some signs. So let’s hear it. Boy or girl?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

Girly


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Girly


 that’s what I was thinking. My boy plant is a bit taller too like yours. Kindbud was all over that.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

is Your plant identifying as a female or does it have gender issues?



girl


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

I’m hoping this one is a girl. The other a boy for sure. I’m moving it to the veggie garden area


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

That which wishes to be known as a seed bearer.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

@bigsur51 i let a couple peppers get red or actually brownish red to harvest the seeds for you and GMO. When they ripen up the skin gets tough and woody  not my favorite way. I like them big and green the best I think. They are loaded down with more peppers than I can use. I’m picking them over my head now.  I guess I’ll be doing some pickled peppers for the winter. 
the sweet banana peppers and bell peppers are also filled to the brim with fruit. Im thinking this bed has just what it needs to grow peppers.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

my job today… the Josie clones have filled up the net nice. They have been cleaned up on the lower 1/3 of the plant but néed some defoliating in the middle prior to turning the lights to 12/12. Hopefully they do ok in the tent and don’t have the yellow leaf issue in mid flower like the outside plant did.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m hoping this one is a girl. The other a boy for sure. I’m moving it to the veggie garden area


To be honest, you should probably ‘terminate’ the male if you don’t want seeds. I read a study a few months ago where researchers in Portugal found Moroccan cannabis pollen in the air. Pollen can travel 100’s of miles according to the study. Seeing your girl plant lends stronger evidence to our thought that the other plant is a boy. My plants are still soaked so I don’t have any good pics of my boy and girls but I will post some when things dry out here for future reference.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> To be honest, you should probably ‘terminate’ the male if you don’t want seeds. I read a study a few months ago where researchers in Portugal found Moroccan cannabis pollen in the air. Pollen can travel 100’s of miles according to the study. Seeing your girl plant lends stronger evidence to our thought that the other plant is a boy. My plants are still soaked so I don’t have any good pics of my boy and girls but I will post some when things dry out here for future reference.


I thought I might try and pull some pollen off of that boy just for the experience but you are probably right. Don’t need more problems with my outside girls. Will consider termination.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> To be honest, you should probably ‘terminate’ the male if you don’t want seeds. I read a study a few months ago where researchers in Portugal found Moroccan cannabis pollen in the air. Pollen can travel 100’s of miles according to the study. Seeing your girl plant lends stronger evidence to our thought that the other plant is a boy. My plants are still soaked so I don’t have any good pics of my boy and girls but I will post some when things dry out here for future reference.


I beat my girls so bad one year and accused them of being dirty stay outs.
Turned out to be the boys from down under sending them pollen airmail.
Bastards


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

Sub posts more than Foggy LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sub posts more than Foggy LOL


Hall monitor?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

Let me see your Hall Pass


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 306795
> 
> View attachment 306796


It appears as though have evolved into Jerry Nadster…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Let me see your Hall Pass
> View attachment 306797


Hall passes are racist…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It appears as though have evolved into Jerry Nadster…


The Penguin see my Umbra


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sub posts more than Foggy LOL


You have higher scores than I do…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sub posts more than Foggy LOL


You are not required to look at them


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You are not required to look at them


It is a version of shadenfreud…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is a version of shadenfreud…


Come on Man'
Subs grows are not that bad


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It is a version of shadenfreud…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I thought I might try and pull some pollen off of that boy just for the experience but you are probably right. Don’t need more problems with my outside girls. Will consider termination.


You could just keep it in your garage or something until it makes pods with pollen. It doesn't need ideal growing conditions or anything. Actually, less light will probably hasten the process.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2022)

^^^Just make sure you change clothes and wash up unless you want to be a bee and pollinate your ladies.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Come on Man'
> Subs grows are not that bad


She does great


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 23, 2022)

^^^She's got sexy thumbs, too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^She's got sexy thumbs, too.


Here is some thumb porn for you…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> You could just keep it in your garage or something until it makes pods with pollen. It doesn't need ideal growing conditions or anything. Actually, less light will probably hasten the process.


I really have no use for the pollen. Just thought I’ve never had a male plant before it may be fun to experiment with but maybe playing with fire. I’ve already lost one outside plant and another one is looking sad. Would actually be happy if one of the 2 left did well.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @bigsur51 i let a couple peppers get red or actually brownish red to harvest the seeds for you and GMO. When they ripen up the skin gets tough and woody  not my favorite way. I like them big and green the best I think. They are loaded down with more peppers than I can use. I’m picking them over my head now.  I guess I’ll be doing some pickled peppers for the winter.
> the sweet banana peppers and bell peppers are also filled to the brim with fruit. Im thinking this bed has just what it needs to grow peppers.
> 
> View attachment 306785
> View attachment 306786





wow!


your veggies look awesome!

I cannot imagine jalapeños that tall!

mine are barely 2’ foot tall

but they are loaded , I’ll try and take a photo soon

i can see tall jalapeños and marigolds in next years garden


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I really have no use for the pollen. Just thought I’ve never had a male plant before it may be fun to experiment with but maybe playing with fire. I’ve already lost one outside plant and another one is looking sad. Would actually be happy if one of the 2 left did well.


Pollen is fun to have around. I keep some in old vitamin containers with a small desiccant pack in the container. It will keep for a while in your fridge. Not sure how long though. You can use a small paint brush to pollinate a single bud site(with the fans off). Then you can make whacky crosses.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Pollen is fun to have around. I keep some in old vitamin containers with a small desiccant pack in the container. It will keep for a while in your fridge. Not sure how long though. You can use a small paint brush to pollinate a single bud site(with the fans off). Then you can make whacky crosses.


I guess I’m gonna toss it with the bud rot plant tomorrow. I’m to new to take such chances. I still love the freaks and hope to have a couple more next year just because I like the look of them. Not expecting much of a buzz but I like the look along with the marigolds. Hopefully my other plant is a female and she finishes up her grow this fall. Looking forward to watching that ******. Hopefully crash wil have luck on his feminized seeds so I can have a couple without worry of male or female.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

Update time on the outdoor grow…
well I guess I’m batting 500 so to speak on my 4 outside plants. I ended up throwing away the plant with bloom rot. It is the plant that started blooming the day I put it out. Never really re vegged just kept making blooms. Unfortunately our humid weather rain and my ignorance of how to manage it lost me that plant. I probably could have saved part of it anyway but the buds looked not so pretty and I worried about any mold I couldn’t see as I use these plants also for medicine for my son in law who is fighting cancer.
the second plant in line to collapse is my beautiful Josie plant which I have not been able to figure out what happened to her. Her leaves started yellowing randomly and then everyday more yellow leaves until all her leaves were yellow. I thought it was PH but I checked the soil and drain off and it was acceptable. I even cut the bottom of the pot out thinking I would find slimy roots but no and no bugs either. Now I’m forced to see this plant looking like this when I walk out on my porch. i will try to trim off the yellow leaves but they are not quite dead and have to each be cut out as they are holding on strong to the buds. The plant has super strong elastic type leaves and I’ve always needed trimmers to trim it as the thumb method does not work on her.








you can see the buds are still green but maybe not for long. I gave it flower nutes along with my other plants today anyway in a last ditch effort to save her.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

Did you spay anything on them at some point and then they sat in sun


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

on a sweeter note. The dosidos plant is still growing beautifully and packing on the buds. The buds on this plant are very healthy and heavy. I used some S-hooks of various sizes and a couple extra long stakes to help secure the heavy buds


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Did you spay anything on them at some point and then they sat in sun


Nope


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

Make Pain balm out of them 
or massage oil


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> on a sweeter note. The dosidos plant is still growing beautifully and packing on the buds. The buds on this plant are very healthy and heavy. I used some S-hooks of various sizes and a couple extra long stakes to help secure the heavy buds
> View attachment 307176
> View attachment 307177
> View attachment 307178


Sweet Plant


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

The gorilla glue plant did quite a bit of re-vegging but is not totally out of control  Some of the buds split into two buds but they keep growing taller and filling out so I expect to have a bit more trim time on this plant but still a decent yield as long as I can keep it alive till harvest.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Make Pain balm out of them
> or massage oil


That’s a great idea


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)

Nice job girl.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

The crazy freaks…unfortunately one of my freakshow plants was a boy so he had to go. But fortunately, the other was a female and she’s finally showing signs of early bloom. Looking forward to seeing this interesting plant finish up. She got the same flower nutes as everyone else today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2022)

Weird but very cool.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

In the flower tent is my second chance to smoke some of that Josie girl I’m losing outside. These three plants are her babies. I got the seed from big so I’m really sad that the outside plant didn’t do well and hope that big isn’t disappointed in me…
today I finally got in to trim them up and defoliate but you can hardly tell I did.  Will have to do more but will do a bit each time I go in the tent now so as not to take to many off at one time. They do have a nice spread on the second net tho and everything looks healthy enough to turn on to 12/12 starting tonight so it will be fun watching them too. The under sides have been cleaned up nice too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The crazy freaks…unfortunately one of my freakshow plants was a boy so he had to go. But fortunately, the other was a female and she’s finally showing signs of early bloom. Looking forward to seeing this interesting plant finish up. She got the same flower nutes as everyone else today.
> View attachment 307181
> View attachment 307182
> View attachment 307183


I have seen pics of Freaks that grew very vigorously but both yours and mine are pretty spotty. Crash’s looks a lot denser but I think he grew it indoors for most of its veg. Maybe it was the late start. I am afraid the stems on mine won’t support good bud growth but I hope to be surprised. I am looking forward to some sativa smoke. My son came over today and saw mine and laughed at how weird they look. He also said he loved the buzz from the sativa I grew many years ago. He said it gave him the energy to work out as hard as he ever has. I looked back at past grows and harvested outdoor plants around Oct 25th. That would put me at about 10 weeks in flower. I hope they finish outside. I would prefer to not have to finish under LED’s.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice job girl.


Thanx hopper


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> In the flower tent is my second chance to smoke some of that Josie girl I’m losing outside. These three plants are her babies. I got the seed from big so I’m really sad that the outside plant didn’t do well and hope that big isn’t disappointed in me…
> today I finally got in to trim them up and defoliate but you can hardly tell I did.  Will have to do more but will do a bit each time I go in the tent now so as not to take to many off at one time. They do have a nice spread on the second net tho and everything looks healthy enough to turn on to 12/12 starting tonight so it will be fun watching them too. The under sides have been cleaned up nice too.
> View attachment 307184
> View attachment 307185



disappointed?
he-ll no!

anyone who grows cannabis long enough will have to eventually deal with some kind of a problem

all the growers I know have fecked  up more that one grow…lol

shiat happens and we try and learn as we go

even after all my diligent spraying to prevent bugs , I found some aphids this morning as I watered and inspected the grow

not very many , but it still bugged me a little ..lol

so yeah , you are doing an excellent job at gardening , you are very diligent , meticulous , and hungry to learn!

those Josie clones look awesome!

besides , I’ve got some more Josie seeds and I would send you more in a heartbeat

ganja on with your bad self!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> disappointed?
> he-ll no!
> 
> anyone who grows cannabis long enough will have to eventually deal with some kind of a problem
> ...


I have happy tears big… I was so disappointed with that plant after it being so healthy it’s entire grow. Maybe it was one that should have been planted directly in the ground. Maybe it didn’t get enough water as several times I had to give it emergency water because the pot was light. It took three times the water as my other plants. The clones drink the same way and I love a heavy drinker. I will try to take care of the clones in hopes that my pay it forward gift will reap a good harvest in about 3 months or so. Thanks for the touching response.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I have happy tears big… I was so disappointed with that plant after it being so healthy it’s entire grow. Maybe it was one that should have been planted directly in the ground. Maybe it didn’t get enough water as several times I had to give it emergency water because the pot was light. It took three times the water as my other plants. The clones drink the same way and I love a heavy drinker. I will try to take care of the clones in hopes that my pay it forward gift will reap a good harvest in about 3 months or so. Thanks for the touching response.




yep , it was a combination of circumstances and you did the best you could under the circumstances 

and I agree with you , me thinks the Josie is better suited growing in ground or , in huge containers!

your trial and tribulations are duly noted and will help us growers do a better job with this particular strandivar , I will also pass the info along to the. Realtor of this flavor and others in the goat and monkey kingdom

just wait until you see an almost fully grown 3-4 pound plant die from fusarium in 24 hours

talk about gut wrenching

i once used some contaminated acid rain water and killed 4 huge plants in 24 hours

it is enough to make a grower cry , especially if that is their livelihood , been there done that

3 years ago we had a biblical plague of aphids , mites , and hail/ wind storms and I lost 90% of my crop and had to drive to Denver and buy my herb from a fellow grower who puts his fish back in the water lol……really good Top Shelf herbs I might add , I am very picky about what goes in my body and this grower hits a home run when it comes to quality…..5 Star Herb

so yeah , keep your chin up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

I’m sure it was a terrible feeling gut wrenching like you say in all the above grows. I do feel lucky to have had such a fun hobby for retirement and am getting use to dealing with the stress of the occasional muddle that comes along and every grow seems to have them I guess. I’m sure I haven't seen my last muddle. 
im sure you did get some quality backup weed from the guy that throws the fish back. Would love to visit that spot for sure…

my chin is up again. Thanks big


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 26, 2022)

So those that wait for their jalapeño peppers to turn red, does this also come with the rough skin? When I wait for them they always look like this. The meat is thinner and skin a bit tougher. They do seem to have a better taste tho for cooking but just not as appealing to me


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

I always let most my peppers turn red. Better flavor and more heat.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So those that wait for their jalapeño peppers to turn red, does this also come with the rough skin? When I wait for them they always look like this. The meat is thinner and skin a bit tougher. They do seem to have a better taste tho for cooking but just not as appealing to me
> View attachment 307215







that is Perfect!

I look for the wrinkles , those are the good ones!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Those stretch marks mean they are hot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have seen pics of Freaks that grew very vigorously but both yours and mine are pretty spotty. Crash’s looks a lot denser but I think he grew it indoors for most of its veg. Maybe it was the late start. I am afraid the stems on mine won’t support good bud growth but I hope to be surprised. I am looking forward to some sativa smoke. My son came over today and saw mine and laughed at how weird they look. He also said he loved the buzz from the sativa I grew many years ago. He said it gave him the energy to work out as hard as he ever has. I looked back at past grows and harvested outdoor plants around Oct 25th. That would put me at about 10 weeks in flower. I hope they finish outside. I would prefer to not have to finish under LED’s.



She is a bit scanty but I figure at least I don’t have to figure out what to defoliate . That crazy bushy plant of crash’s is sweet.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She is a bit scanty but I figure at least I don’t have to figure out what to defoliate . That crazy bushy plant of crash’s is sweet.


Yep. I am jealous of his plant. I don’t really even have any good candidates to take cuttings from…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yep. I am jealous of his plant. I don’t really even have any good candidates to take cuttings from…


I know, I love that train wreck plant. It’s beautiful like a bouquet


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> She is a bit scanty but I figure at least I don’t have to figure out what to defoliate . That crazy bushy plant of crash’s is sweet.


Well, it WAS sweet until I figured out it's a male : ) 

Now I'm just waiting for the pollen pods to fill so I can collect the pollen and free the grow room for other plants.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s a great idea


I volunteer for the first massage, but only as a crash test dummy. I play te dummy part well, just ask my wife.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I volunteer for the first massage, but only as a crash test dummy. I play te dummy part well, just ask my wife.


She can add some of her peppers into the mix and make it Firey hot


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 27, 2022)

Im serious


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I volunteer for the first massage, but only as a crash test dummy. I play te dummy part well, just ask my wife.


A jalapeño cannabis massage could be a bit spicy I think…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im serious


I think that’s a great idea like the chili pepper ingredients in *Capsaicin*


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im serious


If you're serious, and I'm Roebuck, who's watching the store?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Im serious


Find me a recipe roster. maybe good for our knees


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Find me a recipe roster. maybe good for our knees


Gelatin is good for the knees. Old body builder secret. I used to suck down one sugar free Jello packet every night, which works but tastes disgusting. A few years ago I started making protein gummies with the same pack of Jello added to some beef gelatin. But even the single pack of Jello worked well enough that everyone I know who's tried it could tell the difference on the second day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Gelatin is good for the knees. Old body builder secret. I used to suck down one sugar free Jello packet every night, which works but tastes disgusting. A few years ago I started making protein gummies with the same pack of Jello added to some beef gelatin. But even the single pack of Jello worked well enough that everyone I know who's tried it could tell the difference on the second day.


You just mix it in water and drink it down fast?  I’ll try it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

Like the flavored kind or the unflavored kind? This stuff?


----------



## joeb631a (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Like the flavored kind or the unflavored kind? This stuff?View attachment 307328


tell us how it  works please !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> tell us how it  works please !


Ok, I’m gonna get some. I would feel much younger if it weren’t for my knees…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You just mix it in water and drink it down fast?  I’ll try it.


With the Jello, yes. That's what I did. I've been trying to figure out a way to extract THC from buds without putting it in oil or butter, so I can add it to the gummies, but I haven't come up with anything useful yet. 

I bought this stuff when I started making gummies. I mixed it 3 scoops to a Jello packet and I think 2 cups of water all heated up until melted. Not sure the exact measurements; I've been doing it by feel for years. The standard size gummies come out with 1g protein (4 calories) and no measurable fat of carbs.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> With the Jello, yes. That's what I did. I've been trying to figure out a way to extract THC from buds without putting it in oil or butter, so I can add it to the gummies, but I haven't come up with anything useful yet.
> 
> I bought this stuff when I started making gummies. I mixed it 3 scoops to a Jello packet and I think 2 cups of water all heated up until melted. Not sure the exact measurements; I've been doing it by feel for years. The standard size gummies come out with 1g protein (4 calories) and no measurable fat of carbs.


My daughter makes the gummies but I’m not sure what her process is. why not just do a little tincture to get your THC on?
is the Knox unflavored stuff the same as the flavored sugarfree jello kind as far as the amount of Gelatin goes?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Well, it WAS sweet until I figured out it's a male : )
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for the pollen pods to fill so I can collect the pollen and free the grow room for other plants.


I know it’s gonna be crazy in there when you do crash


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> With the Jello, yes. That's what I did. I've been trying to figure out a way to extract THC from buds without putting it in oil or butter, so I can add it to the gummies, but I haven't come up with anything useful yet.
> 
> I bought this stuff when I started making gummies. I mixed it 3 scoops to a Jello packet and I think 2 cups of water all heated up until melted. Not sure the exact measurements; I've been doing it by feel for years. The standard size gummies come out with 1g protein (4 calories) and no measurable fat of carbs.


You could make an alcohol tincture then burn off the alcohol I guess. Your reasoning to want this no oil stuff is so it doesn’t melt the gummies?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think that’s a great idea like the chili pepper ingredients in *Capsaicin*





Swede extracts oil from peppercorns and makes an essential oil of pepper..she puts it in her coffee and says it helps her achy hip


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Swede extracts oil from peppercorns and makes an essential oil of pepper..she puts it in her coffee and says it helps her achy hip


Interesting


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Gelatin is good for the knees. Old body builder secret. I used to suck down one sugar free Jello packet every night, which works but tastes disgusting. A few years ago I started making protein gummies with the same pack of Jello added to some beef gelatin. But even the single pack of Jello worked well enough that everyone I know who's tried it could tell the difference on the second day.


Ok crash. I’m gonna try your body builder secret. My Knox gelatin was delivered to my porch when I woke up this morning so a gave it a go (day one). That some nasty s#it tho. I read to mix it in something warm so it blends in. Didn’t want to ruin my taste for coffee so I made a decaf tea with splenda and got it just hot enough where I could drink down it fast. If it works even a little, it will be worth it. When I went to wash that cup I made it in, the sides were covered in slime I then wondered if this would effect my day but all was good. Even drank beer and ate nachos later. I’ll let you know if it works


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

I do the Metamucil every day. Helps the guts, not so much with the knees.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2022)

we are gonna try and make some salve from devils claw and then add some DMSO and apply to achy joints


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I do the Metamucil every day. Helps the guts, not so much with the knees.


Yes, that Metamucil slimes up the cup too. I drink it down quick too. I wonder if there is gelatin in it. I need to find a tolerable way to get it down


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are gonna try and make some salve from devils claw and then add some DMSO and apply to achy joints


I tried the DMSO years ago when I had a bad ankle. I really don’t remember if it helped but it would be worth trying again. I remember you saying it was helping Sweed (I don’t think I spelled that right..) I think I bought it at a feed store last time as I think it was sold for horses. I will look for it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, that Metamucil slimes up the cup too. I drink it down quick too. I wonder if there is gelatin in it. I need to find a tolerable way to get it down


Have you ever made Knox Blocks? They are delicious. You could make them with sugar free gelatin to eliminate some of the calories. I haven’t made them since my kids were young but the recipes I found call for 3 packages of regular Jello and 4 packages of Knox gelatin. So if you eat 1/7 of a batch, you should get essentially 1 serving/package of gelatin.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Have you ever made Knox Blocks? They are delicious. You could make them with sugar free gelatin to eliminate some of the calories. I haven’t made them since my kids were young but the recipes I found call for 3 packages of regular Jello and 4 packages of Knox gelatin. So if you eat 1/7 of a batch, you should get essentially 1 serving/package of gelatin.


Will look at some recipes. I thought about mixing the flavored unsweetened jello in the mix just to kill some of the dead cow taste. That’s all I can seem to think of when I try to get it down without heaving and gagging. Just want to used as little liquid I can so I don’t have to drink/eat much.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Will look at some recipes. I thought about mixing the flavored unsweetened jello in the mix just to kill some of the dead cow taste. That’s all I can seem to think of when I try to get it down without heaving and gagging. Just want to used as little liquid I can so I don’t have to drink/eat much.


That's why I only drank the sugar free Jello packs. Unflavored gelatin is pretty nasty tasting by itself.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> That's why I only drank the sugar free Jello packs. Unflavored gelatin is pretty nasty tasting by itself.


Well that’s what I ended up getting the nasty Knox ones. I mixed it this morning again hot water but not to hot to try and gulp down in a couple shots. This time I put a half of pack of one of those sugar free lemon aid that makes one glass That my grandkids drink. Was better than yesterdays tea but I still tasted the dead cows. Is there the same amount of gelatin in the sugar free jello box?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

My knees didn’t bother me to much this morning on our dog walk. Maybe its helping already?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Well that’s what I ended up getting the nasty Knox ones. I mixed it this morning again hot water but not to hot to try and gulp down in a couple shots. This time I put a half of pack of one of those sugar free lemon aid that makes one glass That my grandkids drink. Was better than yesterdays tea but I still tasted the dead cows. Is there the same amount of gelatin in the sugar free jello box?


I think the Jello boxes I used to drink every night were 0.3 Oz. I use that size with another 0.6 Oz of beef gelatin mixed with, I think 1/3 cup water. I heat that until melted and dropper it into molds for protein gummies.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My knees didn’t bother me to much this morning on our dog walk. Maybe its helping already?


Everyone I know who's tried it could tell in the first two days. It doesn't get progressively better, though, at least not for me.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Everyone I know who's tried it could tell in the first two days. It doesn't get progressively better, though, at least not for me.


Any relief would help that’s why I’m trying it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2022)

My wife swears by this stuff for joint pain


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)

WD40 works good on the knees.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My wife swears by this stuff for joint painView attachment 307501


I’ve used that stuff for my old dog in the past

i see your toes, gotta watch out for that around here


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I tried the DMSO years ago when I had a bad ankle. I really don’t remember if it helped but it would be worth trying again. I remember you saying it was helping Sweed (I don’t think I spelled that right..) I think I bought it at a feed store last time as I think it was sold for horses. I will look for it.












						DMSO Solvent, Dimethyl Sulfoxide - Jeffers | Horse, Livestock, Pets, Farm Supplies & Pharmacy
					

DMSO (Dimethyl Sulfoxide) is intended for use as a solvent only. May cause skin irritation.  Not approved for human use.




					www.jefferspet.com


----------



## ness (Aug 30, 2022)

I have the Metamucil capsules I like the powder better.  It's not cheap stuff.  Part of my intestine is smaller than the rest.  It's a *****.  Metamucil is a must.  Tuff getting old.  Lets dance.


----------



## ness (Aug 30, 2022)

WeedHopper I can't fine where to start a new thread i look all over.  Can you help me out?  

Hope you are enjoying your day even if it's at work.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2022)

This stuff works really well. You have to buy it internationally though. A buddy of mine(an old submarine nuke tech) had ne get him some while I was in Taiwan years back. His knees kill him. I tried it on my shoulder and hip and it was awesome. It absorbs thru the skin and works in under a minute. Teiria gel is the name of it in Taiwan. Etofenamate is the active ingredient. 









						Etofenamate - Drugs.com
					

Etofenamate is a medicine available in a number of countries worldwide. A list of US medications equivalent to Etofenamate is available on the Drugs.com website.




					www.drugs.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

ness said:


> WeedHopper I can't fine where to start a new thread i look all over.  Can you help me out?
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your day even if it's at work.


Hopper will do it for a dollar


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> This stuff works really well. You have to buy it internationally though. A buddy of mine(an old submarine nuke tech) had ne get him some while I was in Taiwan years back. His knees kill him. I tried it on my shoulder and hip and it was awesome. It absorbs thru the skin and works in under a minute. Teiria gel is the name of it in Taiwan. Etofenamate is the active ingredient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there’s a paper on it too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> And there’s a paper on it too


The paper makes it sound like it isn’t necessary healthy but I based my opinion of it on actual experience. Maybe I should make a pyramid out of the tubes of gel…


----------



## Africanna (Aug 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> DMSO Solvent, Dimethyl Sulfoxide - Jeffers | Horse, Livestock, Pets, Farm Supplies & Pharmacy
> 
> 
> DMSO (Dimethyl Sulfoxide) is intended for use as a solvent only. May cause skin irritation.  Not approved for human use.
> ...


We use something similar (different brand name) on our equines and while it doesn't solve all the joint problems, it provides a lot of relief.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 30, 2022)

SubG have you tried collagen?  My wife has chronic degenerative (cartilage) issues and being vegan she takes marine collagen as a supplement - done so for a few years now and it has brought a measure of relief.  She says it's done wonders for her skin too.  Just saying


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 30, 2022)

Africanna said:


> SubG have you tried collagen?  My wife has chronic degenerative (cartilage) issues and being vegan she takes marine collagen as a supplement - done so for a few years now and it has brought a measure of relief.  She says it's done wonders for her skin too.  Just saying


Gelatin is just cooked collagen. They have pretty similar joint relief characteristics. But collagen supplements tend to contain a lot less collagen than the 0.3 Oz you get with a packet of Jello.

Edit: I take that back. There are several collagen supplements being sold on Amazon and they on average recommend 10-12 calories of collagen per day which is about the same as the 10 calories you get in a packet of Jello.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, that Metamucil slimes up the cup too. I drink it down quick too. I wonder if there is gelatin in it. I need to find a tolerable way to get it down


I use the orange flavored stuff. Tastes like the old Tang breakfast drink does. If you want proof its gelatin in it, mix up a glass and walk away for an hour. Looks and acts like an orange blood clot.


ness said:


> WeedHopper I can't fine where to start a new thread i look all over.  Can you help me out?
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your day even if it's at work.


Hopper charges a dollar, but I'll tell ya for a smile.
Top left of your screen, you'll see Forums. Click on it, and a page with all the sub forums will come up. Click on what forum you want to make your post in, and on the top right, you'll see "Post Thread". Click it. You'll get a page that starts with "Title". Fill in your title, say what you want to say in the box below and  hit "Post Thread" at the bottom. Easy peasy.

I'll take that smile now.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Gelatin is just cooked collagen. They have pretty similar joint relief characteristics. But collagen supplements tend to contain a lot less collagen than the 0.3 Oz you get with a packet of Jello.
> 
> Edit: I take that back. There are several collagen supplements being sold on Amazon and they on average recommend 10-12 calories of collagen per day which is about the same as the 10 calories you get in a packet of Jello.


Thanks for the info and respectfully, it's not quite the same.

Gelatin is actually a degraded form of collagen. Therefore, they have virtually identical nutritional profiles and may both improve joint, skin, gut, hair, and bone health.  However, they're used for distinct purposes due to differences in their chemical structure and herein lies the difference.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

Ness, you can also just click on the "Post Thread" on the upper right of the screen just below the "Search" button, and a drop down menu with the categories will appear. Click on the one ya want and follow the directions like my earlier post. It'll get ya to the same results.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

Africanna said:


> Thanks for the info and respectfully, it's not quite the same.
> 
> Gelatin is actually a degraded form of collagen. Therefore, they have virtually identical nutritional profiles and may both improve joint, skin, gut, hair, and bone health.  However, they're used for distinct purposes due to differences in their chemical structure and herein lies the difference.


Which one works for hair? I used to have a forehead, and now I've got a fivehead.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2022)

ness said:


> WeedHopper I can't fine where to start a new thread i look all over.  Can you help me out?
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your day even if it's at work.


Click on New Post and then on the top right click on POST THREAD or click on the Marijuana Pasion symbol at the top and then click on Post Thread.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ness, you can also just click on the "Post Thread" on the upper right of the screen just below the "Search" button, and a drop down menu with the categories will appear. Click on the one ya want and follow the directions like my earlier post. It'll get ya to the same results.


On my iPhone there is no Post Thread button unless I go to the MP home page. 

Not in home page:





On home page:


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Click on New Post and then on the top right click on POST THREAD or click on the Marijuana Pasion symbol at the top and then click on Post Thread.


Too late. No dollar for you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> On my iPhone there is no Post Thread button unless I go to the MP home page.
> 
> Not in home page:View attachment 307559
> 
> ...


Yep, my bad. I should have asked if she's on a computer or a phone.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Gelatin is just cooked collagen. They have pretty similar joint relief characteristics. But collagen supplements tend to contain a lot less collagen than the 0.3 Oz you get with a packet of Jello.
> 
> Edit: I take that back. There are several collagen supplements being sold on Amazon and they on average recommend 10-12 calories of collagen per day which is about the same as the 10 calories you get in a packet of Jello.


I’ll see how things go after the 32 packs of yucky Knox is finished. Todays dose was a bit better using the kids sugar free lemonade mix. But if it has the same amount of gelatin as in the sugar free jello I may go with that je time. I’m sure it tastes super sweet but maybe better to cover up the cow parts taste


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ness, you can also just click on the "Post Thread" on the upper right of the screen just below the "Search" button, and a drop down menu with the categories will appear. Click on the one ya want and follow the directions like my earlier post. It'll get ya to the same results.


I can get there from the home page on my phone and iPad


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 31, 2022)

Made THC salve today with coconut oil cannabis tincture and essential oils. Was really happy with the consistency of it and it’s super soft and wonderful smelling on the skin. So far I noticed all my little puppy scratches on my hands and arms healing (anyone with a new puppy knows they come with razor sharp teeth and no manners)


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2022)

new puppies are like weed wackers on steroids, gotta love 'em but they'll make you bleed...pain never felt so good...


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Made THC salve today with coconut oil cannabis tincture and essential oils. Was really happy with the consistency of it and it’s super soft and wonderful smelling on the skin. So far I noticed all my little puppy scratches on my hands and arms healing (anyone with a new puppy knows they come with razor sharp teeth and no manners)
> View attachment 307680


I'll see your puppy and raise you three kittens.


----------



## ness (Sep 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I use the orange flavored stuff. Tastes like the old Tang breakfast drink does. If you want proof its gelatin in it, mix up a glass and walk away for an hour. Looks and acts like an orange blood clot.
> 
> Hopper charges a dollar, but I'll tell ya for a smile.
> Top left of your screen, you'll see Forums. Click on it, and a page with all the sub forums will come up. Click on what forum you want to make your post in, and on the top right, you'll see "Post Thread". Click it. You'll get a page that starts with "Title". Fill in your title, say what you want to say in the box below and  hit "Post Thread" at the bottom. Easy peasy.
> ...



Thank you, Hippie.  Oh, by the way I am getting the gang together and we are all raiding you house for Chowder make a big pot maybe a fire pit.  And don't forget the crackers


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 1, 2022)

You're all welcome if you can handle hugs and smiles.


----------



## ness (Sep 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Click on New Post and then on the top right click on POST THREAD or click on the Marijuana Pasion symbol at the top and then click on Post Thread.



Thank you Hopper.  You be home soon.  Do you put in 8 hours a day all the time or you got your own hours.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2022)

Nope,,,im an 8hr a day guy on Salary plus bonuses. I also get gas cards and a truck allowance. I try never to work over five 8hr days a week.


----------



## ness (Sep 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You're all welcome if you can handle hugs and smiles.



That we can.  Can you image when they make them space cars, we can all get around fast to get where we want to go. 
 Fun city


----------



## ness (Sep 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nope,,,im an 8hr a day guy on Salary plus bonuses. I also get gas cards and a truck allowance. I try never to work over five 8hr days a week.





Hippie420 said:


> Yep, my bad. I should have asked if she's on a computer or a phone.



Computer.  I'll be starting a journal on Auto Northern Lightryder Reg. gifted me from Carty.  it will not be until a few weeks.  Thank you


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 2, 2022)

well. I’m trying my best to prevent ant budrot to my last two outdoor plants. I have removed a few potential buds but when I opened them they still looked ok. Still inspecting every bud everyday which takes quite a while even for just two plants…




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 2, 2022)

This GG#4 did some revegging so I’m picking out any unnecessary leaves to keep air flow also checking for bud rot and have removed a few iffy buds as well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

Looking good Sub.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 2, 2022)

My freakshow plant is showing blooms now I guess sort of stacking in its own way. I’ve been feeding her the same bloom nutes as my other plants. Just seeing the tiniest bit of nute burn so I’m sure she is getting food. I figure she will be ready by the end of October ish.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 2, 2022)

These are the Josie clones in the flower tent. They were turned on 12/12 4-5 days ago. They seem very happy and drinking more than their share of water and flower nutes. Hoping that I will have more control of these in the tent than I did with their mother plant outside. I’m convinced now that I lost that plant to bud rot after doing more reading on the effect of bud rot.


----------



## boo (Sep 2, 2022)

looking nice subbie, lots of vegetation on the GG...looks like a lettuce plant...I defoliated my 2 urkles girls, got a huge amount of green odd the plants by stripping all the fan leaves...now the inner flowers and loving the light...


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 2, 2022)

Beautiful Backyard & more Beautiful Plants, easy to see the Hard work you've done my'Lady. Rewards only come to SOME who wait, but they always come to those who's Hard Work Earns Them! I'm impressed!!!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 2, 2022)

boo said:


> looking nice subbie, lots of vegetation on the GG...looks like a lettuce plant...I defoliated my 2 urkles girls, got a huge amount of green odd the plants by stripping all the fan leaves...now the inner flowers and loving the light...


Yes boo the whole reveg thing is a pain in the butt. I hope to do better next year putting them out younger and later.


Fungus Amungus said:


> Beautiful Backyard & more Beautiful Plants, easy to see the Hard work you've done my'Lady. Rewards only come to SOME who wait, but they always come to those who's Hard Work Earns Them! I'm impressed!!!


thank you fungus for your kind comment. I’ve learned many lessons on my first outdoor grow. I’m hoping they will finish up without to many more problems. The humidity here has killed off several outdoor plants in my area. I’m planning on doing a few things differently next year.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes boo the whole reveg thing is a pain in the butt. I hope to do better next year putting them out younger and later.
> 
> thank you fungus for your kind comment. I’ve learned many lessons on my first outdoor grow. I’m hoping they will finish up without to many more problems. The humidity here has killed off several outdoor plants in my area. I’m planning on doing a few things differently next year.


That's also a Problem I have here, the other day it was 101 degrees with almost 70% Humidity...Horrible!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My freakshow plant is showing blooms now I guess sort of stacking in its own way. I’ve been feeding her the same bloom nutes as my other plants. Just seeing the tiniest bit of nute burn so I’m sure she is getting food. I figure she will be ready by the end of October ish.
> View attachment 307833
> View attachment 307834


This hopefully is some nice smoke after all the work and observation we all have put into them. Looking good. I’ve been thinking I need stakes or cages. The stems are pretty pliable on mine.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> This hopefully is some nice smoke after all the work and observation we all have put into them. Looking good. I’ve been thinking I need stakes or cages. The stems are pretty pliable on mine.


I put a four foot cage on mine. somehow I think that will be enough. I hope they make good smoke but I have my doubts that the end product will be as interesting as the grow was.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I put a four foot cage on mine. somehow I think that will be enough. I hope they make good smoke but I have my doubts that the end product will be as interesting as the grow was.


True. It is entertaining to do battle with the Freaks. I know I probably sound like a broken record but if you haven’t had a sativa heavy plant before, you should be in for a treat.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> True. It is entertaining to do battle with the Freaks. I know I probably sound like a broken record but if you haven’t had a sativa heavy plant before, you should be in for a treat.


I will share with you if they finish Fogey


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> well. I’m trying my best to prevent ant budrot to my last two outdoor plants. I have removed a few potential buds but when I opened them they still looked ok. Still inspecting every bud everyday which takes quite a while even for just two plants…
> View attachment 307829





nice colas on that beast!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> This stuff works really well. You have to buy it internationally though. A buddy of mine(an old submarine nuke tech) had ne get him some while I was in Taiwan years back. His knees kill him. I tried it on my shoulder and hip and it was awesome. It absorbs thru the skin and works in under a minute. Teiria gel is the name of it in Taiwan. Etofenamate is the active ingredient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuke Tech?...that's where the Navy wanted me to, until I took the physical, was rejected due to my Back & Hips. I wanted to be a Seal, had been working out twice a day for 2 years and running a 6 mile Cross-Country trail everyday also but it was a no go...broke my heart! At that point I had no pain in either region, but they were right, had Fusion Surgery on my Back and both Hips replaced, not a lot of fun! Gonna be the 6 Million Dollar Man if this keeps up! LOL!


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> well. I’m trying my best to prevent ant budrot to my last two outdoor plants. I have removed a few potential buds but when I opened them they still looked ok. Still inspecting every bud everyday which takes quite a while even for just two plants…
> View attachment 307829


Looking rather decent


----------



## ness (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> well. I’m trying my best to prevent ant budrot to my last two outdoor plants. I have removed a few potential buds but when I opened them they still looked ok. Still inspecting every bud everyday which takes quite a while even for just two plants…
> View attachment 307829




On my bud rot I took the good buds early because it's endless with bud rot it climbs bud to bud to fast I say I lost about in total a whole plant.  I'll be sure to have better ventilation next spring.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

ness said:


> On my bud rot I took the good buds early because it's endless with bud rot it climbs bud to bud to fast I say I lost about in total a whole plant.  I'll be sure to have better ventilation next spring



the budrot is killing off a lot of plants in my area. I’ve have seen big beautiful plants that came from clones I gave out that are planted in the ground and look much better than mine. Most of the growers I know have no idea and have only watered their plants with no nutes. I give them advice about trimming, bugs, nutes and bloom rot but that’s as far as it goes. I have learned a few lessons from this first outdoor grow and hope too to do better next year.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> the budrot is killing off a lot of plants in my area. I’ve have seen big beautiful plants that came from clones I gave out that are planted in the ground and look much better than mine. Most of the growers I know have no idea and have only watered their plants with no nutes. I give them advice about trimming, bugs, nutes and bloom rot but that’s as far as it goes. I have learned a few lessons from this first outdoor grow and hope too to do better next year.


You guys have had a rough summer it sounds like. Daily rain is a killer when it comes to cannabis and bud rot.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Nuke Tech?...that's where the Navy wanted me to, until I took the physical, was rejected due to my Back & Hips. I wanted to be a Seal, had been working out twice a day for 2 years and running a 6 mile Cross-Country trail everyday also but it was a no go...broke my heart! At that point I had no pain in either region, but they were right, had Fusion Surgery on my Back and both Hips replaced, not a lot of fun! Gonna be the 6 Million Dollar Man if this keeps up! LOL!


Ha
They offered me the job after you turned it down
But I too had to turn it down


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Ha
> They offered me the job after you turned it down
> But I too had to turn it down


The offered me a discharge....I took it.  I wanted to be a hippie.  Ain't getting a haircut.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

pute said:


> The offered me a discharge....I took it.  I wanted to be a hippie.  Ain't getting a haircut.


During the interview the guy said I would have to be a little Crazy to be the Nuke officer , I said I was a lot Crazy and he smiled.


----------



## ness (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> next year.


Me to I have big hope for next year.  I was looking forward to making hash and ofCourse smoking it.  I miss my hash smoke and I enjoy the taste.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

I wanted no part of the nuclear side. The non-nuke side was way more interesting to me. I had to qualify nuke for QAO position later on in my career but was glad to have stayed away from it for the most part.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

pute said:


> The offered me a discharge....I took it.  I wanted to be a hippie.  Ain't getting a haircut.


Smart Man


----------



## pute (Sep 3, 2022)

ness said:


> Me to I have big hope for next year.  I was looking forward to making hash and ofCourse smoking it.  I miss my hash smoke and I enjoy the taste.


Hash is easy, just time consuming.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I wanted no part of the nuclear side. The non-nuke side was way more interesting to me. I had to qualify nuke for QAO position later on in my career but was glad to have stayed away from it for the most part.





what is QAO?………Quick Ass Operator?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what is QAO?………Quick Ass Operator?


Quality Assurance Officer. No one liked to see QA on the job site. I have more friends now that I’m retired.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

I got critters


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Quality Assurance Officer. No one liked to see QA on the job site. I have more friends now that I’m retired.


Cruise Director


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Cruise Director


Yep pretty much


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I got critters
> View attachment 307885


Yes you do


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

I was hoping Subbie could ID them


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Hash is easy, just time consuming.


If ya do it right, you can multi task while making it. I'd never make another batch if I hadn't discovered dedicated cement mixers work wonders.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yep pretty much


Hippie use to be the CD here but now he has become the Doctor
he hands out Shots and advise to those who are in need


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If ya do it right, you can multi task while making it. I'd never make another batch if I hadn't discovered dedicated cement mixers work wonders.


Does your hash come out Green or tan


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2022)

Always tan on the first run or two, and then progressively greener. I run it 'til I get diminished returns, then chuck it and start over with fresh herb.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Always tan on the first run or two, and then progressively greener. I run it 'til I get diminished returns, then chuck it and start over with fresh herb.


I picked up a mini wash machine , should work for my loads
Never used it in 6 months


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

This fall if my back ang legs are up to it I have a crap load of older weed that needs to be hashed down for making oil


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Always tan on the first run or two, and then progressively greener. I run it 'til I get diminished returns, then chuck it and start over with fresh herb.


Hip
You should make some RSO Oil it is Good all around
A small dose everyday keeps the wolves away


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I wanted no part of the nuclear side. The non-nuke side was way more interesting to me. I had to qualify nuke for QAO position later on in my career but was glad to have stayed away from it for the most part.


Well, I was just a Kid, didn't know anything about it, only knew that the Money was staggering for a kid who'd never made any! Plus you come out of School an officer (2nd Lt.) and most of these guys became advisors in the Public Sector for really Big Money, all I could envision was a Corvette & Porsche 911 Whale-Tail Turbo in my driveway & a half dozen Bikini clad Babes washing them! Dreamer?...not me...I'm f'king Crazy! Bahahahahahahaha!

Who could turn down being *Lt. Dan* (real name)? Momma always said smoking that Sh*t would make you Stupid!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I picked up a mini wash machine , should work for my loads
> Never used it in 6 months


If I had a grow as big as Big's, I'd buy a new regular sized washing machine to dedicate to nothing but making hash. Probably a used commercial ice maker, too.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I got critters
> View attachment 307885


Did you happen to let Sigourney Weaver in your patch?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was hoping Subbie could ID them


They appear a bit before my time…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

Fungus Amungus said:


> Well, I was just a Kid, didn't know anything about it, only knew that the Money was staggering for a kid who'd never made any! Plus you come out of School an officer (2nd Lt.) and most of these guys became advisors in the Public Sector for really Big Money, all I could envision was a Corvette & Porsche 911 Whale-Tail Turbo in my driveway & a half dozen Bikini clad Babes washing them! Dreamer?...not me...I'm f'king Crazy! Bahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Who could turn down being *Lt. Dan* (real name)? Momma always said smoking that Sh*t would make you Stupid!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

boo said:


> looking nice subbie, lots of vegetation on the GG...looks like a lettuce plant...I defoliated my 2 urkles girls, got a huge amount of green odd the plants by stripping all the fan leaves...now the inner flowers and loving the light...


I removed a pile of that cabbage off that plant today boo. Big sent me something once that said you can remove 30% of the leaves and still be ok. Don’t know how she liked me removing all those cabbage leaves around her buds but I tried to leave some so she wouldn’t feel naked. Defiantly don’t like the reveg thing and will effect yield and possibly quality too. I didn’t do that great with my first outdoor garden. I haven’t given up but am glad I have the tents inside for backup. I feel I can control things more in the tent…. I will try again next year tho for sure with some different ideas from my notes. Can’t do much about that outside humidity tho I don’t have to tell you that. Maybe will look for a strain or two that can take humidity a bit more too.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I removed a pile of that cabbage off that plant today boo. Big sent me something once that said you can remove 30% of the leaves and still be ok. Don’t know how she liked me removing all those cabbage leaves around her buds but I tried to leave some so she wouldn’t feel naked. Defiantly don’t like the reveg thing and will effect yield and possibly quality too. I didn’t do that great with my first outdoor garden. I haven’t given up but am glad I have the tents inside for backup. I feel I can control things more in the tent…. I will try again next year tho for sure with some different ideas from my notes. Can’t do much about that outside humidity tho I don’t have to tell you that. Maybe will look for a strain or two that can take humidity a bit more too.


Could be Genetics a Mutant perhaps


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Could be Genetics a Mutant perhaps


I don’t think so. I should have waited another month to put them outside. Was convinced for some reason that it was ok but three plants out of four re vegged in one way or another. One went into bloom immediately that one and my beautiful Josie plant got bud rot. I’m trying to keep the re vegged GG and the nicely stacked dosidos from the bud rot as well as everyone is getting it here in my area. So I don’t think bad genetics just bad growing decisions…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t think so. I should have waited another month to put them outside. Was convinced for some reason that it was ok but three plants out of four re vegged in one way or another. One went into bloom immediately that one and my beautiful Josie plant got bud rot. I’m trying to keep the re vegged GG and the nicely stacked dosidos from the bud rot as well as everyone is getting it here in my area. So I don’t think bad genetics just bad growing decisions…


It isn’t a bad growing decision either. The weather is beyond our control. I have had revegged plants do fine. The rain and humidity you folks down in Virginia got this year was pretty abnormal I think. We are in a drought. But hurricane season is coming…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 6, 2022)

freakshow plant showing a lot of little pretty budsites. They have a couple months to grow big and I’m kicking back with the popcorn now just waiting for the freak-show to start


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 308176
> View attachment 308177
> View attachment 308178
> 
> freakshow plant showing a lot of little pretty budsites. They have a couple months to grow big and I’m kicking back with the popcorn now just waiting for the freak-show to start


Way cool


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

Looking good. I wish I had trained mine better. Mine were inside last night and today because we have been getting a summers worth of rain in 48 hours.


----------



## boo (Sep 6, 2022)

wow subbie, way to go...she's looking more like a pot plant now that she has flowers...I can't wait to see how she grows out...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looking good. I wish I had trained mine better. Mine were inside last night and today because we have been getting a summers worth of rain in 48 hours.


Mine has to suffer with what my other two plants left are putting up with I have no room inside for her. humidity has not bothered her much yet. I think she can take a lot for some reason. I check her for bugs everyday but thats about it other than water and feed the same as the others


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 308176
> View attachment 308177
> View attachment 308178
> 
> freakshow plant showing a lot of little pretty budsites. They have a couple months to grow big and I’m kicking back with the popcorn now just waiting for the freak-show to start


Looks fine to me Guv'Ner!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 6, 2022)

boo said:


> wow subbie, way to go...she's looking more like a pot plant now that she has flowers...I can't wait to see how she grows out...


Would be nice to see some big buds on her after waiting forever for her to grow.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 7, 2022)

Fed the Josie girls in the flower tent today. They have been in flower for eleven days and are just starting to show signs of flower.




been having trouble keeping it cool in the tent. My flower tent is located in my utility room which has no air conditioning and also contains my gas furnace and hot water heater. It does have a great window to vent out of tho and i can crack the top of it to cool it off mostly in the winter as that’s when the furnace runs more. Now my tent temp the last few days have been in the low 90s. The girls don’t seem to mind the heat at all for some reason. These plants are extra strong with strong leaves that need clippers to trim. I defoliated again today tons of leaves and again can’t even tell by looking at them but will continue to clear the way for those bud site to see light each time I open the tent.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2022)

Cool grow space Sub.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cool grow space Sub.


Thanx hopper. I usually pull the green curtain closed for incognito-ness.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

Josie girls are starting to stretch in the flower tent.(day 15) Some already have little blooms 12” up Starting at the top of the net. I am very excited to see these plants finish up as they hold a special meaning to me not to mention I lost my beautiful outdoor Josie. They seem to love the crazy heat they have to endure around 90F most of the time but will start to cool down a bit this fall. The humidity tuns about 45% which they seem to like too. They seem to always need defoliating so I’m doing that every time I see them.


----------



## boo (Sep 11, 2022)

your garden always looks nice and healthy subbie, good on you...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 11, 2022)

boo said:


> your garden always looks nice and healthy subbie, good on you...


Thanx boo. You are always so kind


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx boo. You are always so kind




yeah , until someone pisses him off.


----------



## boo (Sep 11, 2022)

who me...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 17, 2022)

So all my peeps that I gave clones to and some that are growing on their own are gettin anxious about their outside weed being ready for harvest. They want me to come and check it. I just assumed that none would be ready until next month. I didn’t look at my trichomes yet for some reason until today. Looks like quite a bit of amber already started on my dosidos plant so maybe some is ready now Or at least sooner than next month?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2022)

Love the colors.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

Are you checking the buds themselves or sugar leafs?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 17, 2022)

Is anyones outside weed ready for harvest already?  I haven’t looked at all the buds yet and my gorilla glue plant outside is still milky white.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Are you checking the buds themselves or sugar lea


Just the buds


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is anyones outside weed ready for harvest already?  I haven’t looked at all the buds yet and my gorilla glue plant outside is still milky white.


Nope,but they are swelling up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 17, 2022)

I guess it would be nice if it were ready early so I would no longer have to worry about bud rot killing it as it has many plants in my area even two of my four outside plants (not including the freak which will go well into next month I’m sure…) if all the buds look like this, it won’t be long before I have 30% amber which is what I usually shoot for… I’m gonna look at them closer today


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 17, 2022)

My OFSG plants are only about 5 weeks since showing pistils. The Fresks are about a week behind. I am figuring on mid October they will be ready. What a difference latitude makes…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is anyones outside weed ready for harvest already?  I haven’t looked at all the buds yet and my gorilla glue plant outside is still milky white.


Not mine , Im not far


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My OFSG plants are only about 5 weeks since showing pistils. The Fresks are about a week behind. I am figuring on mid October they will be ready. What a difference latitude makes…


About a week a head of you, I looking around Oct 7


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> About a week a head of you, I looking around Oct 7


My past outside grows went to late October but it is strain dependent for sure. I just checked the trichomes. Mostly cloudy with a  bit of clears mixed in. The plants in my yard are all pollinated so I will be letting them ripen as long as I can. Maybe I will harvest the freaks in steps to compare the buzz for future reference. The hillside crew will get chopped earlier most likely.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My past outside grows went to late October but it is strain dependent for sure. I just checked the trichomes. Mostly cloudy with a  bit of clears mixed in. The plants in my yard are all pollinated so I will be letting them ripen as long as I can. Maybe I will harvest the freaks in steps to compare the buzz for future reference. The hillside crew will get chopped earlier most likely.


I took a good part of a bud that had the start of rot from Cattie eating the top leaves around the bud and spreading down, most likely some Cattie poops in there too.  Not bad but it was the start, so I clipped it.
Isolated that plant. 
I dried it in sun and rolled up a joint of it, smoked last night Pinney taste and nice high just not ready though.
I have my fingers crossed that the rain and humidity stay away


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I took a good part of a bud that had the start of rot from Cattie eating the top leaves around the bud and spreading down, most likely some Cattie poops in there too.  Not bad but it was the start, so I clipped it.
> Isolated that plant.
> I dried it in sun and rolled up a joint of it, smoked last night Pinney taste and nice high just not ready though.
> I have my fingers crossed that the rain and humidity stay away


It was 43 degrees here at 4:30 AM today. Hoping that spurs the purple colors along.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It was 43 degrees here at 4:30 AM today. Hoping that spurs the purple colors along.


Thats chilly we were in the low 60's maybe 59


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is anyones outside weed ready for harvest already?  I haven’t looked at all the buds yet and my gorilla glue plant outside is still milky white.




not yet

first one to harvest will be the Herijuana x Blueberry

and then there is the Molokai Frost , it will not finish here , from the looks I would guess it needs to go to at least Nov 1…….I will build a tent around her and cover her with frost cloth if I get ambitious

otherwise everything needs ________________<———insert your favorite weeks



















































the Molokai Frost


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is anyones outside weed ready for harvest already?  I haven’t looked at all the buds yet and my gorilla glue plant outside is still milky white.


Funny you say that because my plants are looking the same way. I usually harvest around October 9th, but for some reason they are looking like some are already ready.  My neighbor already cut down all but one of his plants.  I checked the trichomes...idk.. some may be amber but I just can't see myself cutting these down yet.  I do have some sativa dominant strains that I know for sure,  without looking at trichomes,  that they are going into October. Hmf, I guess I'm going to have to keep a better eye on things.  Thanks for the post.  I just thought I was seeing shit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> About a week a head of you, I looking around Oct 7


I’ll probably still wait the requires two weeks tho. Still haven’t checked all the buds on the plant but was surprised the pics I did take had amber already


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

my outside dosidos. Most of the buds look like this. I think I’m gonna harvest it so I don’t have to worry about  bud rot. She looks ripe to me. I was gonna wait two more weeks but maybe not…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2022)

Looks ready to me


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks ready to me


Yes, I’m surprised so soon. My gorilla glue plant is not ready tho. Put out the same day. Still milky white no amber


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 309070
> 
> my outside dosidos. Most of the buds look like this. I think I’m gonna harvest it so I don’t have to worry about  bud rot. She looks ripe to me. I was gonna wait two more weeks but maybe not…


Wooooooooooow


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, I’m surprised so soon. My gorilla glue plant is not ready tho. Put out the same day. Still milky white no amber


Gorilla Glue is sativa dominant I think. Sativas usually take longer. Can’t beat having plants that ripen at different times. Let’s you harvest some, trim and have a break before doing the same…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Gorilla Glue is sativa dominant I think. Sativas usually take longer. Can’t beat having plants that ripen at different times. Let’s you harvest some, trim and have a break before doing the same…


Yes that will be perfect. I can have this one in the jars maybe before the other is ready


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2022)

She's got a little more amber than I shoot for. I'd be hacking it today for sure.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 18, 2022)

I just looked up the strain. Says it’s harvested between sept and oct. I had one plant in the tent that didn’t get a lot of yield but was a real mind high weed. I’m wondering how this plant from the same strain will compare. It’s not the high I am use to but we find ourselves in deep conversation when smoking it and doing crazy stuff like counting all the 37 gnomes in the crazy ladys yard on our bike ride. After you learn the buzz you can enhance it with your mind. I know it sounds crazy but it’s true. It can take you places…


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just looked up the strain. Says it’s harvested between sept and oct. I had one plant in the tent that didn’t get a lot of yield but was a real mind high weed. I’m wondering how this plant from the same strain will compare. It’s not the high I am use to but we find ourselves in deep conversation when smoking it and doing crazy stuff like counting all the 37 gnomes in the crazy ladys yard on our bike ride. After you learn the buzz you can enhance it with your mind. I know it sounds crazy but it’s true. It can take you places…


Nothings crazy when you can be a kid again for a little while, it's all about the fun.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Just got this in from Amazon.


----------



## carpas48 (Sep 18, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Other stuff going on. I’m embarrassed to introduce you to Ms ugly who today finally showing amber trichomes so I can get her ugly self out of the tent. She had a tough time with me neglecting to check her PH runoff before it was to late. She does I must say have a lot of heavy dense and sticky buds. Can’t wait to see her without those ugly calmag leaves.
> 
> View attachment 296969


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 18, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Just got this in from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 309079


I'm gonna give it a try, a little dab will do ya


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

So finally getting to harvesting the dosidos. I got a lot more bud rot then I thought I had. In fact, it’s been taking forever having to separate all the buds into mini buds just to make sure there is no brown anywhere to be found. And I’m sure I have not removed all of it. Well if I continue it will take forever and I’m thinking that I’ve touched the whole bud with the same clippers that I used to cut the rot out but I’m not sure I should risk smoking any and will definitely not let my son-in-law have any. I have asthma and sometimes oddities set it off. Usually chemical relaid like cleaning stuff or bug spray but still don’t know if I want to take a chance on smoking mold (as I trim it away thinking, what to do… trash this plant?  Someone mentioned using it for edibles as the decarb or cooking process would kill any mold that might be hanging out. We really don’t eat it, only smoke it and have never smoked decarbed weed. Don’t even know if that would get you high at a dilemma now as what to do. Oh my gosh it smells soooooo good too.
Picture of just one small bud-let but I think there may still be plenty of mold in there still just my opinion. I don’t see any but some tiny brown with closer look on the buds I cracked open


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

If it was mine, I'd make sure I had my rescue inhaler handy and try a toke or two. No asthma attack = good to go. You always make a tincture, too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)

I dont see any gray.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

No gray at all but some brown dead leaves in the middle of some colas definitely bud rot but I see nothing moldy inside the buds


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)

How to Prevent and Treat Bud Rot
					

Bud rot can be a real problem for flowering cannabis. Don’t let this deadly disease affect yields, find out how to solve Botrytis.




					premiumcultivars.com
				





*DIAGNOSING BUD ROT*​*WHAT DOES BUD ROT LOOK LIKE?*​Most newbie cultivators wonder, “what does bud rot look like and how does bud rot smell.” The initial cannabis bud rot signs come when the mold attacks the plant’s stems, resulting in a mushy grey hue. As Botrytis spreads, the leaves get yellow, wilted, and burned. Because rot begins inside the buds before spreading to the exterior parts, diligent and regular monitoring is required to catch the early signs of bud rot before it seriously harms your plants. And to answer your question about what does bud rot look like, here are some bud rot signs:


The stems have a mushy gray appearance.
Leaves that are yellow, withered, or burned
Fluffy white fungus on buds
Spots that form on the leaves
Leaves that are brown, dried, or curled
Leaf development that is deformed or irregular
Calyces are grayish-brown.
Leaf coloring that is darker or purple
Minor black spots
Brown blooms that have rotted
After identifying bud rot signs, change your clothes before moving to another grow room or region. It is suggested that you wear a protective suit. Identifying bud rot on crevices and cracks of any flowers suspected of having a fungus is crucial. Examine the core to determine if there is any decay. If the core has a mushy brown color, remove the plant, store it in a bag, and keep it away from the rest of your plants to avoid infection. Examine additional plants for similar early signs of bud rot, and quarantine them. Keep an eye out for the formation of a dusty gray webbing with white spores. Pollinators, water, and wind all help spores spread outside. Spores are tough to regulate, even in indoor grow facilities.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

basically this is what one looks like before I make a mess out of it digging thru it like a boss looking for brown to cut out. I have nothing large in my finish pan only thumb size buds or smaller


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No gray at all but some brown dead leaves in the middle of some colas definitely bud rot but I see nothing moldy inside the buds


If there are active spores, it'll grow.  Maybe just keep the questionable weed in certain marked jars and see what happens. In a couple weeks to months there won't be any question whether it's good or bad. I feel you though.  You go through all that hard work and dedication,  just for the very ending to ruin it.  Biggest problem for me that's for sure. Hope everything turns out for you. Really enjoy reading all your posts and seeing the fruits of your labor. Good on you girl! 



 for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)

Yep. It has all the signs.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

This brown stuff is bud rot. It just looks dead but from what I understand it may have mold spores on it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

An alcohol based tincture is maybe a good idea for this plant @Hippie420 . That grain would kill anything in it for sure and allow me to keep the THC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)

Good question. Not sure how the mold spores work in that situation.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> If there are active spores, it'll grow.  Maybe just keep the questionable weed in certain marked jars and see what happens. In a couple weeks to months there won't be any question whether it's good or bad. I feel you though.  You go through all that hard work and dedication,  just for the very ending to ruin it.  Biggest problem for me that's for sure. Hope everything turns out for you. Really enjoy reading all your posts and seeing the fruits of your labor. Good on you girl!
> 
> 
> 
> for sure.


Thanks DFM this was my first outdoor grow. I lost two plants earlier to bud rot as well. Those ended up in the trash. This one actually made it to the chopping table before the real disappointment set in. I know it’s all in a grow tho and will keep my chin up about it. I still plan to try it again next year with some new ideas and I’m lucky to have two tents in flower now which eases the pain a little. Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)

Sorry Sub,,that fking sucks.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So finally getting to harvesting the dosidos. I got a lot more bud rot then I thought I had. In fact, it’s been taking forever having to separate all the buds into mini buds just to make sure there is no brown anywhere to be found. And I’m sure I have not removed all of it. Well if I continue it will take forever and I’m thinking that I’ve touched the whole bud with the same clippers that I used to cut the rot out but I’m not sure I should risk smoking any and will definitely not let my son-in-law have any. I have asthma and sometimes oddities set it off. Usually chemical relaid like cleaning stuff or bug spray but still don’t know if I want to take a chance on smoking mold (as I trim it away thinking, what to do… trash this plant?  Someone mentioned using it for edibles as the decarb or cooking process would kill any mold that might be hanging out. We really don’t eat it, only smoke it and have never smoked decarbed weed. Don’t even know if that would get you high at a dilemma now as what to do. Oh my gosh it smells soooooo good too.
> Picture of just one small bud-let but I think there may still be plenty of mold in there still just my opinion. I don’t see any but some tiny brown with closer look on the buds I cracked open
> View attachment 309227


I hear you, asthma is nothing to fool with, and i feel you're pain with your grow. This is my fourth year outside now and every one here has helped me out but Rosterman is my heroe for sure. The only issue for me this year was powdery Mildew and Bud Rot. So may I offer to you what I would do if I were in you're shoes now, I would wash my buds with a 4 to 1 Agrowlyte plant wash in a 5 gal HD bucket before i put them up to dry out. When they get below or between 5 to 12% moisture i would put them in a Grove self regulating storage bag to cure. 

*AGrowlyte Plant Wash* Quart size is a revolutionary product that kills bacteria and pathogens down to the DNA level.* AGrowlyte Plant Wash* naturally prevents powdery mildew, black mold, brown mold, and grey mold from growing on your plants. With* AGrowlyte's* proven formula you can be assured that your cannabis will have cleaner leaves with increased growth

Last week I seen PM on my plants and I used this Agrowlyte with an electrostatic Nano Atomizer purchased from Amazon for 30 bucks and it worked the PM showed up like a dear in the head lights and killed it. I posted it here at the passion not one response, ok no problem.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry Sub,,that fking sucks.


Thanks hopper. That’s ok. It was great to have big beautiful plants growing on my porch and in my yard all summer. I’m still not use to weed being legal in my state so it was kinda thrilling every time I opened the door and walked outside. Something about that first blast of skunky air too… Kinda like a bouquet only better. I learned some this grow from you and others about keeping my plants dry which will help me next year plus I have been taking notes in my book on what problems I had this year and plan on a few different things next year to try again. I still have one plant (GG#4 that revegged but is still free from bud rot) plus my freak plant so it’s been a fun summer growing them but yes it sucks too


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)

for the future , also look into some Oxidate to control those spores


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I hear you, asthma is nothing to fool with, and i feel you're pain with your grow. This is my fourth year outside now and every one here has helped me out but Rosterman is my heroe for sure. The only issue for me this year was powdery Mildew and Bud Rot. So may I offer to you what I would do if I were in you're shoes now, I would wash my buds with a 4 to 1 Agrowlyte plant wash in a 5 gal HD bucket before i put them up to dry out. When they get below or between 5 to 12% moisture i would put them in a Grove self regulating storage bag to cure.
> 
> *AGrowlyte Plant Wash* Quart size is a revolutionary product that kills bacteria and pathogens down to the DNA level.* AGrowlyte Plant Wash* naturally prevents powdery mildew, black mold, brown mold, and grey mold from growing on your plants. With* AGrowlyte's* proven formula you can be assured that your cannabis will have cleaner leaves with increased growth
> 
> Last week I seen PM on my plants and I used this Agrowlyte with an electrostatic Nano Atomizer purchased from Amazon for 30 bucks and it worked the PM showed up like a dear in the head lights and killed it. I posted it here at the passion not one response, ok no problem.


I saw that thread and read up on the plant wash for quite some time one night. I was just thinking I didn’t like the sound of washing the plants with something that would be strong enough to kill the botrytis cinerea and still be ok to smoke. I will read more on it tho and look forward to your results and smoke report


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> for the future , also look into some Oxidate to control those spores


Its that what’s in the plant wash big?  I’ll read up on it and make some notes thanx


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I hear you, asthma is nothing to fool with, and i feel you're pain with your grow. This is my fourth year outside now and every one here has helped me out but Rosterman is my heroe for sure. The only issue for me this year was powdery Mildew and Bud Rot. So may I offer to you what I would do if I were in you're shoes now, I would wash my buds with a 4 to 1 Agrowlyte plant wash in a 5 gal HD bucket before i put them up to dry out. When they get below or between 5 to 12% moisture i would put them in a Grove self regulating storage bag to cure.
> 
> *AGrowlyte Plant Wash* Quart size is a revolutionary product that kills bacteria and pathogens down to the DNA level.* AGrowlyte Plant Wash* naturally prevents powdery mildew, black mold, brown mold, and grey mold from growing on your plants. With* AGrowlyte's* proven formula you can be assured that your cannabis will have cleaner leaves with increased growth
> 
> Last week I seen PM on my plants and I used this Agrowlyte with an electrostatic Nano Atomizer purchased from Amazon for 30 bucks and it worked the PM showed up like a dear in the head lights and killed it. I posted it here at the passion not one response, ok no problem.


Does the wash contain Oxidate what big is talking about?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

I don’t like being ‘that guy’ but from what I have read, the mycotoxins in dead spores are still toxins. 

This is an article with plenty of references if you want to go down a rabbit hole. 



			How to Kill Toxic Mold - is Dead Mold Dangerous? a chapter of the Mold Action Guide: What to Do About Toxic or Allergenic Mold in buildings
		


The thing is, I am sure most of us that have smoked non-tested bud have at some point smoked some mold spores in our buds. Spores are everywhere. It is probably TLV(threshold limit value) dependent. I like many on here have trimmed off bud rot and used the bud that didn’t have rot on it. I think it is wise of you subbie to keep this away from your son-in-law though.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t like being ‘that guy’ but from what I have read, the mycotoxins in dead spores are still toxins.
> 
> This is an article with plenty of references if you want to go down a rabbit hole.
> 
> ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

So do you think grain alcohol will kill them Fogey?  That’s what I’m gonna probably do with this plant I think make a tincture


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So do you think grain alcohol will kill them Fogey?  That’s what I’m gonna probably do with this plant I think make a tincture


I am not well enough informed on the subject but I read about mycotoxins a bit a few years ago in researching a health issue I have. The mold spores contain mycotoxins even when not viable from what I found. That being said, we all breathe in a lot of ‘stuff’ with every breath we take. I used to work in a class 10 cleanroom working in the semiconductor industry and even in there, there are particles floating around. I just wouldn’t feel right not posting the info I posted above. I just wanted to share what I have read(I wouldn’t even call it learned-I am not an expert or even that educated by any stretch of the imagination). That being said, I would give it a try but I don’t have breathing issues. It sounds like hippie has pretty bad asthma and he has trimmed out bud rot and done just fine smoking the buds from plants with bud rot trimmed out(@Hippie420 please chime in if I am wrong).


----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2022)

I'd be careful using any infected flowers if they've had bud rot...is it worth the chance trying ti use it...graywolf would be the go to guy for this question...


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Does the wash contain Oxidate what big is talking about?


You know what I'll find out for you. I will get back to you tomorrow in the morning, this effects me too.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I saw that thread and read up on the plant wash for quite some time one night. I was just thinking I didn’t like the sound of washing the plants with something that would be strong enough to kill the botrytis cinerea and still be ok to smoke. I will read more on it tho and look forward to your results and smoke report


This is all good.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

boo said:


> I'd be careful using any infected flowers if they've had bud rot...is it worth the chance trying ti use it...graywolf would be the go to guy for this question...


I figured I could clean them up a bit then decarb them and make an alcohol tincture but maybe not? @Tattered Old Graywolf ?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 20, 2022)

Sorry SubGal
At the very least freeze some to make a Pain Balm using coconut oil and a crockpot for topical use, use it every night on my arthritis

Have you found any Caterpillars as you been trimming?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sorry SubGal
> At the very least freeze some to make a Pain Balm using coconut oil and a crockpot for topical use, use it every night on my arthritis
> 
> Have you found any Caterpillars as you been trimming?


No cats or any bugs so far. Don’t know if I will waste my time tho now. It takes 5 times the time to clean them up and you have to break each big bud apart so you end up with all small and I think the spores have spread everywhere by now just from me touching it everywhere. It’s super sticky too making it even harder to take any brown out. I don’t see any white or grey mold but the brown stuff is through the plant I think.


----------



## boo (Sep 20, 2022)

Correct subbie , gray wolf is the tattered old guy. When you get to see the white mold you know that the plant has been hammered… I just had to take three buds the size of hand grenades off of my gorilla breath. The rest of the plant seems to scope out fine but the flowers that showed a brown on the outside were full of mold on the inside.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks DFM this was my first outdoor grow. I lost two plants earlier to bud rot as well. Those ended up in the trash. This one actually made it to the chopping table before the real disappointment set in. I know it’s all in a grow tho and will keep my chin up about it. I still plan to try it again next year with some new ideas and I’m lucky to have two tents in flower now which eases the pain a little. Thank you for your kind comments


And the fact you've got your indoor grow should ease the pain even more. Best of luck. I'd try everything I could to save the outdoor grow fruits to get some use outta 'em. Balms would be a great idea if'n everything else failed.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

boo said:


> Correct subbie , gray wolf is the tattered old guy. When you get to see the white mold you know that the plant has been hammered… I just had to take three buds the size of hand grenades off of my gorilla breath. The rest of the plant seems to scope out fine but the flowers that showed a brown on the outside were full of mold on the inside.


Mines not white boo. This is the first bit I’ve done a partial wet trim to thinking I would just decarb it and make tincture but now I don’t know. There is about ten times more this amount to trim. If it’s poison well you know I don’t want to smoke it. I can still see brown in it. It’s very sticky and smells soooo good. I’m probably breathing in spores just trimming it. So far no breathing issues. It’s in my spare bedroom now. Trying to decide if I should trim the rest or let this plant too go down as experience… 





I did lose a branch to that plant a couple weeks ago to the windstorm. I hung it up in my spare bR shower and forgot about it until today. It has no bloom rot so I will at least get to sample a two week early version. Maybe should have harvested then…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> And the fact you've got your indoor grow should ease the pain even more. Best of luck. I'd try everything I could to save the outdoor grow fruits to get some use outta 'em. Balms would be a great idea if'n everything else failed.


Yes hippie. I made this THC salve a couple weeks ago using a tincture I made a while back that wasn’t my favorite. I actually love it and also rub it on my knees just in case it might help. It’s made with coconut oil and makes your skin fell really nice. Our daughter loves it too and uses it on the granddaughter's chapped lips and feet and says it really helps them. So maybe I can make up a batch of that with it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Its that what’s in the plant wash big?  I’ll read up on it and make some notes thanx




i do not know what the ingredients are in this wash but I would sure look them up before using it


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes hippie. I made this THC salve a couple weeks ago using a tincture I made a while back that wasn’t my favorite. I actually love it and also rub it on my knees just in case it might help. It’s made with coconut oil and makes your skin fell really nice. Our daughter loves it too and uses it on the granddaughter's chapped lips and feet and says it really helps them. So maybe I can make up a batch of that with it.




that is a good idea


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 20, 2022)

How the fk are we still alive. Mexican Brick Weed was smoked by many of us. I guarantee you there was mold in some of that shit.
Would I smoke it on purpose,, hell no but I'm pretty fking sure I have. If you can't smell the mold and the weed has all kinds of green and browns and gold's and smells good,,,,,how the fk do you know that your not getting a little mold?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes hippie. I made this THC salve a couple weeks ago using a tincture I made a while back that wasn’t my favorite. I actually love it and also rub it on my knees just in case it might help. It’s made with coconut oil and makes your skin fell really nice. Our daughter loves it too and uses it on the granddaughter's chapped lips and feet and says it really helps them. So maybe I can make up a batch of that with it.View attachment 309245


If I can find Beemer Bill's Botanical Balm recipe, I'll post it. Best stuff I've ever used and made. It had tea tree oil, beeswax, menthol crystals, and coconut oil among other stuff. It keeps forever, and when everything fails, it helps my back and shoulders.
BB was a good friend of Yoop's and mine from the original site I met a bunch of old time heads from. Good people.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> If I can find Beemer Bill's Botanical Balm recipe, I'll post it. Best stuff I've ever used and made. It had tea tree oil, beeswax, menthol crystals, and coconut oil among other stuff. It keeps forever, and when everything fails, it helps my back and shoulders.
> BB was a good friend of Yoop's and mine from the original site I met a bunch of old time heads from. Good people.


Yes please post it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i do not know what the ingredients are in this wash but I would sure look them up before using it


This was the only thing I could find

The active ingredient in Agrowlyte is* hypochlorous acid (HOCl)*.









						New cannabis spray prevents, kills powdery mildew Agrowlyte provides simple, powerful protection to cannabis producers
					

It’s a cannabis grower’s worst nightmare: Ten days before harvest, North Carolina-based Bolton Farms suffered an outbreak of powdery mildew. The potential loss




					www.einnews.com


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 309229
> 
> This brown stuff is bud rot. It just looks dead but from what I understand it may have mold spores on it.


Looks a lot like the buds I just chopped. I found an inch worm in almost every dead area. I plan to cut as much out as I can find, then infuse a ton of butter and freeze it. Pretty sure the 210 degrees I cook the butter at will kill any mold. Just hope there's room in the freezer for all that butter : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

I didn’t find any worms but did see them on several plants I checked for friends this past weekend one guys 4 plants were full of them and pathetic looking


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

I’m thinking that several of my friends will be having some upper respiratory issues too come October from smoking that rot


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 20, 2022)

I find a single brownie in the evening is all I need to get to sleep. I haven't smoked any for quite a while now.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How the fk are we still alive. Mexican Brick Weed was smoked by many of us. I guarantee you there was mold in some of that shit.
> Would I smoke it on purpose,, **** no but I'm pretty fking sure I have. If you can't smell the mold and the weed has all kinds of green and browns and gold's and smells good,,,,,how the fk do you know that your not getting a little mold?


You’re right hopper. I’m sure I’ve smoked mold more than once. I’ve just been reading to much and scaring myself with information. And after just sampling the branch that fell off a couple weeks ago during a wind storm (pre budrot) I may just try to smoke a sample of the wet trimmed pile I’m afraid of just for medical history.  Whoa that herb has the best taste ever with only a two week dry and no cure. It tastes just like it smells and provides that kinda buzz you have been wanting for a while wow..I’m still real stoned even after a shower. There is about a cereal bowl full left of that branch weed  Wow good weed. Dosidos y’all


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I find a single brownie in the evening is all I need to get to sleep. I haven't smoked any for quite a while now.


I don’t smoke it to get to sleep. I guess that happens tho


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You’re right hopper. I’m sure I’ve smoked mold more than once. I’ve just been reading to much and scaring myself with information. And after just sampling the branch that fell off a couple weeks ago during a wind storm (pre budrot) I may just try to smoke a sample of the wet trimmed pile I’m afraid of just for medical history.  Whoa that herb has the best taste ever with only a two week dry and no cure. It tastes just like it smells and provides that kinda buzz you have been wanting for a while wow..I’m still real stoned even after a shower. There is about a cereal bowl full left of that branch weed  Wow good weed. Dosidos y’all


Sorry. I wrecked this.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2022)

We have had no caterpillars at all this year. We had a gypsy moth infestation a couple years ago. They decimated swaths of trees. But usually we have monarchs, inch worms, woolies, even had a cecropia a few years back. No caterpillars at all. Good news I guess for my plants but probably not for the region.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2022)

outdoor weed has bug dung , fly spit , bird guano , dirt , and only god knows what other creatures , smoked spider mites have a unique flavor

and Mr WeedHopper hit the nail on the head about smoking brick weed

sounds like I am gonna have to try that dos si dos herbs


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> outdoor weed has bug dung , fly spit , bird guano , dirt , and only god knows what other creatures , smoked spider mites have a unique flavor
> 
> and Mr WeedHopper hit the nail on the head about smoking brick weed
> 
> sounds like I am gonna have to try that dos si dos herbs Me too.  I've heard a couple ppl now saying good things about that strain.  Maybe next season.  .. or maybe this winter. Been thinking of trying my luck with an indoor grow this winter... speaking of winter, Michigan's first frost warning is this Thursday everyone.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> We have had no caterpillars at all this year. We had a gypsy moth infestation a couple years ago. They decimated swaths of trees. But usually we have monarchs, inch worms, woolies, even had a cecropia a few years back. No caterpillars at all. Good news I guess for my plants but probably not for the region.


It's the inch worms chewing up my plant. After I cut 10 or so branches and killed all the inch worms I could find, a lot more came out over night where I hung the branches to dry. They were on the floor and the walls with several climbing out of the trash where I tossed all the trimmed fan leaves.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

we are really happy about the lack of worms and caterpillars this season , thanks to the Bt and Bt with Spinosad 

once a week or about every 10 days right up to the beginning of flower

Bt also knocked back the aphids this season

looks like we might start harvesting this week

or , we may wait two more weeks.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t smoke it to get to sleep. I guess that happens tho


I will smoke a little in the mornings occasionally when I'm not too busy. It really slows me down when I'm trying to get things done, though. I get distracted by details and end up just standing and thinking for minutes at a time, sometimes in front of running machines. Not ideal for someone with my long record of unusual injuries : )


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

we always wake and bake with a good sativa

like this morning , sour diesel x Ogers , goes with coffee real good


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are really happy about the lack of worms and caterpillars this season , thanks to the Bt and Bt with Spinosad
> 
> once a week or about every 10 days right up to the beginning of flower
> 
> ...


The inch worms didn't come out until my plant was well in to flower. I guess the spinosad had all washed off by then. I've been hatching preying mantis eggs all summer, but they seem to prefer the shrubs and trees. I never spotted one on the weed or veggies.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

and them mantis are our friends….we found several new eggs this year and we set them aside in a protected are for next spring

no problems with inch worms this year either , but yeah , those bastiages can do some damage


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You’re right hopper. I’m sure I’ve smoked mold more than once. I’ve just been reading to much and scaring myself with information. And after just sampling the branch that fell off a couple weeks ago during a wind storm (pre budrot) I may just try to smoke a sample of the wet trimmed pile I’m afraid of just for medical history.  Whoa that herb has the best taste ever with only a two week dry and no cure. It tastes just like it smells and provides that kinda buzz you have been wanting for a while wow..I’m still real stoned even after a shower. There is about a cereal bowl full left of that branch weed  Wow good weed. Dosidos y’all


I would call Agrowlyte and talk with them and tell them you're concerns, can't hurt.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I would call Agrowlyte and talk with them and tell them you're concerns, can't hurt.




great idea!


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This was the only thing I could find
> 
> The active ingredient in Agrowlyte is* hypochlorous acid (HOCl)*.
> 
> ...


I'd give Agrowlyte a call.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 21, 2022)

I had to order some. I have PM on LOTS of veggies and flowers right now, and of course, bud rot. Agrowlyte should be paying MP for the otherwise free advertising : )


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I had to order some. I have PM on LOTS of veggies and flowers right now, and of course, bud rot. Agrowlyte should be paying MP for the otherwise free advertising : )




let us know how well it works!

yeah , the Oxidate worked immediately and off gasses in 24 hours

we are so blessed to have low humidity out here , like 10-20% 

but I did have some PM on my indoor plants a long time ago and that is when I bought some Oxidate….expensive stuff too but lasted a long time

i also used to as a drench in the hoop house cause I had some nasties in the soil in there……farmers and ranchers use it as a disinfectant , there are several uses for it


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we are really happy about the lack of worms and caterpillars this season , thanks to the Bt and Bt with Spinosad
> 
> once a week or about every 10 days right up to the beginning of flower
> 
> ...


I always use BT every other week along with Potassium Bicarbonate spray bi weekly , My Catties are almost nil. I found one tiny one weeks ago and none since.
The Catties will decimate your plants near end of grow unless controlled, 
I am at the point I have to watch for WPM (white Mold) and Rot caused by moisture inside the bud and not Catties boring inside them, Both have cause rot in the past for me.
\




The worst kind


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

Had to take the neighbors cat down he was eating my buds


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 21, 2022)

I guess the Spinasod helped my cat population. Was really surprised that bugs is not what took me down. I didn't have to spray as often as I had a lot of good bugs in my yard that helped me out there. I know they can take a plant down tho. I saw four plants last weekend. They only thing nice about them was the cute little inchworms all over them… I’m glad I didn’t have that issue


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess the Spinasod helped my cat population. Was really surprised that bugs is not what took me down. I didn't have to spray as often as I had a lot of good bugs in my yard that helped me out there. I know they can take a plant down tho. I saw four plants last weekend. They only thing nice about them was the cute little inchworms all over them… I’m glad I didn’t have that issue


Its the ones you do not see that do the damage


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

But yes The most severe Bud Rot I had was from being rained on with high humidity levels afterwards . The buds never dried out and rotted


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

I wonder if White Mold brings on Bud Rot easier?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> But yes The most severe Bud Rot I had was from being rained on with high humidity levels afterwards . The buds never dried out and rotted


Gonna try and be more proactive next year roster. I’m sure we will have heat and humidity again


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gonna try and be more proactive next year roster. I’m sure we will have heat and humidity again


I am doing some research on rot resistant plants grown in north Cali
Seems they deal with the same conditions and do very large grows there and beat the Rot. Most likely a good resistant seed strain


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I am doing some research on rot resistant plants grown in north Cali
> Seems they deal with the same conditions and do very large grows there and beat the Rot. Most likely a good resistant seed strain


Lemme know what you find out good. I’m shopping for three outdoor strains for next year. Gonna plant one of bigs snow leopard plants in the ground too. But looking for any seeds resistant to humidity and any other tips from now till then for my notebook. Thanks roster in advance for sharing anything interesting for me to read


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I guess the Spinasod helped my cat population. Was really surprised that bugs is not what took me down. I didn't have to spray as often as I had a lot of good bugs in my yard that helped me out there. I know they can take a plant down tho. I saw four plants last weekend. They only thing nice about them was the cute little inchworms all over them… I’m glad I didn’t have that issue


I don’t know if the bird population in my yard has any bearing on the absence of caterpillars but I have literally hundreds of birds visit my yard daily including some wild turkeys. I go thru 80 lbs of sunflower seed and 15-20 suet cakes about every 3 weeks. The good thing about the turkeys are I haven’t found but a few ticks on my cats or dog. The only time I have found them on me is when I have gone on my hillside crew hikes. Usually I pull off a few ticks a day but I have 2 turkeys now that are borderline pets. They love ticks.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Lemme know what you find out good. I’m shopping for three outdoor strains for next year. Gonna plant one of bigs snow leopard plants in the ground too. But looking for any seeds resistant to humidity and any other tips from now till then for my notebook. Thanks roster in advance for sharing anything interesting for me to read


Might make a topic for a good thread 
Wait I think I started one on Rot resistant plants and seeds


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t know if the bird population in my yard has any bearing on the absence of caterpillars but I have literally hundreds of birds visit my yard daily including some wild turkeys. I go thru 80 lbs of sunflower seed and 15-20 suet cakes about every 3 weeks. The good thing about the turkeys are I haven’t found but a few ticks on my cats or dog. The only time I have found them on me is when I have gone on my hillside crew hikes. Usually I pull off a few ticks a day but I have 2 turkeys now that are borderline pets. They love ticks.


Free range wild chickens do wonders too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Free range wild chickens do wonders too


We are considering getting some. We eat a lot of eggs and we have heard from a houseplant on TV that food shortages are coming…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2022)

Mold Resistant Strains and Pot Seeds for Expert Growers
					

Prevent bud rot by growing cannabis strains that can withstand mold. Buy mold-resistant strains for outdoor growing to avoid mold from getting into your plants.




					ilgm.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2022)

Top 10 Mold Resistant Cannabis Strains [Updated 2022]
					

Best mold resistant and fast flowering cannabis strains for a healthy weed garden. List of strains that are hardy and resilient to mold, mildew, and pests. Most of them are pretty darn potent too




					herbiesheadshop.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2022)

Basically what I'm finding out is most mold resistant strains are Sativa's. Go fking figure.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Basically what I'm finding out is most mold resistant strains are Sativa's. Go fking figure.


Yep Take way to long where I am


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Might make a topic for a good thread
> Wait I think I started one on Rot resistant plants and seeds


Pute started one the other day. I was hoping to see some action on it


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Pute started one the other day. I was hoping to see some action on it


I think that was me using a pic of Pute in my avatar LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Pute started one the other day. I was hoping to see some action on it


Stoner


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I am doing some research on rot resistant plants grown in north Cali
> Seems they deal with the same conditions and do very large grows there and beat the Rot. Most likely a good resistant seed strain





look at the coastal growers in Oregon and Washington too

i have a friend in Mendo and I’ll ask him in an email what is a good mold resistant strandivar


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Yep Take way to long where I am


Start 'em inside in December/January. Keep 'em under  constant or close light. When you put 'em out in the spring, they'll be big and start to go into flower mode.  Worked for me.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Start 'em inside in December/January. Keep 'em under  constant or close light. When you put 'em out in the spring, they'll be big and start to go into flower mode.  Worked for me.


Never tried that 
So do 24 hrs of light and then put them out so the plants think this is less sunlight and go into flower??
Won't they re veg like a few here have already had happen


----------



## smaccio (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gonna try and be more proactive next year roster. I’m sure we will have heat and humidity again


Subgirl - I was clobbered by WPM last year. I tried everything. I finally got it under control with Potassium Bicarb, and I put a cheap oscillating fan from Lowes on the plants 24/7 for most of August through harvest in October. It seemed to keep the WPM at bay. When the September rains came, I put the plants under a 10 x 10 popup. They were a little too tall, but at least they didn't get saturated every day for a week.

Three times this season I noticed a little WPM, sprayed with 50/50 agrowlyte/water, and BOOM! Stuff works. Ain't cheap, but small-time farmers like you and me can justify it. I kept the fan going too. 

BTW, I got a little sprayer like this. Ideal for small batches of spinosad, pyganic, agrowlyte solution, etc. 




__





						Loading…
					





					www.lowes.com


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 21, 2022)

smaccio said:


> Subgirl - I was clobbered by WPM last year. I tried everything. I finally got it under control with Potassium Bicarb, and I put a cheap oscillating fan from Lowes on the plants 24/7 for most of August through harvest in October. It seemed to keep the WPM at bay. When the September rains came, I put the plants under a 10 x 10 popup. They were a little too tall, but at least they didn't get saturated every day for a week.
> 
> Three times this season I noticed a little WPM, sprayed with 50/50 agrowlyte/water, and BOOM! Stuff works. Ain't cheap, but small-time farmers like you and me can justify it. I kept the fan going too.
> 
> ...


I purchased this atomizer for 29 bucks used 200 ml of agrowlyte in a 800 ml bottle of water a 4 to 1 ratio. srayed sprayed 13 plants and havent seen PM yet and no signs of bud rot. That sprayer has a blue light and the PM shows up like a dear in the headlights, small dots are brite white. The shit works. https://www.amazon.com/Latest-Sprayer-Wireless-Atomizer-Fogger/dp/B0969VY44T/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=FBLWIWEVWUTU&keywords=atomizer+sprayer&qid=1663790509&s=industrial&sprefix=,industrial,115&sr=1-2-spons&smid=A2J1HRRBRZAXL9&th=1


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Never tried that
> So do 24 hrs of light and then put them out so the plants think this is less sunlight and go into flower??
> Won't they re veg like a few here have already had happen


In my experience, no. The only time I think you'd have a problem with them revegging is if you had 'em under less hours of light indoors as to what you've got outdoors. I honestly veg my plants on 24 hour light and never less than 18. To explain, if I'm vegging under my T8's, it's 24. It saves the life of the bulbs. Starting is what wears 'em out, not burn time. If I move 'em into the grow room for a scrog, I'll veg 'em at 18/6 under MH 'til I get 'em the size I want, then I switch bulbs to HPS and 12/12. If they're not flowering quickly enough (some strains are slow) I've even cut 'em back to 10/14, but that only happened with a Black Vietnamese strain. Most all of them liked 12/12.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I purchased this atomizer for 29 bucks used 200 ml of agrowlyte in a 800 ml bottle of water a 4 to 1 ratio. srayed sprayed 13 plants and havent seen PM yet and no signs of bud rot. That sprayer has a blue light and the PM shows up like a dear in the headlights, small dots are brite white. The shit works. https://www.amazon.com/Latest-Sprayer-Wireless-Atomizer-Fogger/dp/B0969VY44T/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=FBLWIWEVWUTU&keywords=atomizer+sprayer&qid=1663790509&s=industrial&sprefix=,industrial,115&sr=1-2-spons&smid=A2J1HRRBRZAXL9&th=1



Have they done studies on the safety of use of this on cannabis plants and how far up to harvest can it be applied safely?
Interesting


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Have they done studies on the safety of use of this on cannabis plants and how far up to harvest can it be applied safely?
> Interesting


I don't know, I've emailed and called and got nothing yet.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 21, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I don't know, I've emailed and called and got nothing yet.


Please let me and the rest know would be very interested if this has some merit to it


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Please let me and the rest know would be very interested if this has some merit to it


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Start 'em inside in December/January. Keep 'em under  constant or close light. When you put 'em out in the spring, they'll be big and start to go into flower mode.  Worked for me.


Yep. When they come from constant light and go outside into mother natures schedule they think it's flower time because they are getting a long dark period.
I've done it many times.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. When they come from constant light and go outside into mother natures schedule they think it's flower time because they are getting a long dark period.
> I've done it many times.





yep

we have done that and harvested July 1

then we harvested an early light dep tunnel 

and then we harvested our regular outdoor crop

3 outdoor harvests in one year


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 21, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I think that was me using a pic of Pute in my avatar LOL


Ok yes you got me on that probably


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. When they come from constant light and go outside into mother natures schedule they think it's flower time because they are getting a long dark period.
> I've done it many times.


Mine re-vegged when I adjusted the light to the same as outside. Mother Nature knows the difference between those LEDs and the real sun. Gonna still get mine big before putting them out but will wait and put them out later next year.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yep
> 
> we have done that and harvested July 1
> 
> ...


With no revegging?


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 21, 2022)

tom


RosterMan said:


> Please let me and the rest know would be very interested if this has some merit to it


I found this, It shows the method they used and the type of spray for aplication.


			https://danolytedisinfectant.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/Cannabis-Final-Case-Study-Summary-Danolyte.pdf


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> With no revegging?




nope…

we used the P-98 Bubba Kush and set them out early spring when the hours were like 10-14?

anyway , the P-98 flowered and never looked back , no revegging…..I suppose genetics have a lot to do with it all


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Please let me and the rest know would be very interested if this has some merit to it


OK I've got an E mail back with a safety data sheet. I'm not going to post it BC I'm just not siure if I can. So how can I get it to you folks? I'm Sure you folks have my e mail address, let me know.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> OK I've got an E mail back with a safety data sheet. I'm not going to post it BC I'm just not siure if I can. So how can I get it to you folks? I'm Sure you folks have my e mail address, let me know.


Can you PM it to me
Open the file and copy it and then PM me and paste it in the response field


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Or better yet send the web site to me in PM


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

If it is bad we can just ask a Mod to delete it
PM the stuff to me Please I forgot we are in Subbies Place
Sorry Subgal


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Can you PM it to me
> Open the file and copy it and then PM me and paste it in the response field


OK now I have an open invite to ask questions so if you have any let me have it.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Can you PM it to me
> Open the file and copy it and then PM me and paste it in the response field


You should have it now sir.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> OK now I have an open invite to ask questions so if you have any let me have ionefreeOneOne





JoseyWales said:


> You should have it now sir.


OK I see it I will try and get it copied and post it later on Thank you


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> If it is bad we can just ask a Mod to delete it
> PM the stuff to me Please I forgot we are in Subbies Place
> Sorry Subgal


No problem. I’m still looking for results as well


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> You should have it now sir.


Well what do you think?


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK I see it I will try and get it copied and post it later on Thank you


Well what doyou think?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)

Im not sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)

Im not sure.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im not sure.


OK


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2022)

Im messing with you bro because you double posted.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im messing with you bro because you double posted.


I get focused and loose track easy, I'm surprised I made it this far in life.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Well what doyou think?


Still need to read got called away


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No problem. I’m still looking for results as well


OK Ill post here 
And maybe repost a thread on it


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

It wont let me unless I send it as a file


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

https://cdn.imagearchive.com/marijuanapassion/internal_data/attachments/272/272803-fedc0c25b061714d13825d374b932a1e.data?response-expires=Thu%2C%2029%20Sep%202022%2018%3A30%3A49%20GMT&response-content-disposition=attachment%3B%20filename%3D%22AGrowlyte%20PW%20SDS.pdf%22&X-Amz-Content-Sha256=UNSIGNED-PAYLOAD&X-Amz-Algorithm=AWS4-HMAC-SHA256&X-Amz-Credential=I3UPHPWOPY63ZMOGLZFM%2F20220922%2Fnyc3%2Fs3%2Faws4_request&X-Amz-Date=20220922T183049Z&X-Amz-SignedHeaders=host&X-Amz-Expires=604800&X-Amz-Signature=51220618e60e86fb5dd49379470120a8adc3be107a98b6f5162009146047eb99


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

I checked safe to download using Mcafee my @bigsur51 could also tell us what he thinks
Looks to be Chlorine based somehow.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Can anyone else open it


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Can anyone else open it


Yes, first impression is you could spray your loaded pipe with it, wait for it to dry and smoke it without issues. BUT it makes no claim to make dead bud rot safe to smoke.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Yes, first impression is you could spray your loaded pipe with it, wait for it to dry and smoke it without issues. BUT it makes no claim to make dead bud rot safe to smoke.


I believe it is more for preventing Mold and rot
Nothing is going to make it safe to smoke once it has become a problem


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

Sounds just like another spray on fungicide that @bigsur51 highly recommends 
The name is lost in the back of my mind , But he'll chime in I hope
And his is proven safe and working already


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

I could not but I’m on an iPad don’t know if that’s why


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

New cannabis spray prevents, kills powdery mildew Agrowlyte provides simple, powerful protection to cannabis producers
					

It’s a cannabis grower’s worst nightmare: Ten days before harvest, North Carolina-based Bolton Farms suffered an outbreak of powdery mildew. The potential loss




					www.einnews.com


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I could not but I’m on an iPad don’t know if that’s why


You have to install a reader. It's been a while since I used an ipad, but I liked the foxit reader at the time.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

Lemme see where it my be downloading


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Lemme see where it my be downloading


Mine had to download and then be opened


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Mine had to download and then be opened


My printer/scanner will scan documents as a jpeg.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 22, 2022)

Or can you snap a picture of it?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> outdoor weed has bug dung , fly spit , bird guano , dirt , and only god knows what other creatures , smoked spider mites have a unique flavor
> 
> and Mr WeedHopper hit the nail on the head about smoking brick weed
> 
> sounds like I am gonna have to try that dos si dos herbs


Big this weed has incredible smells you would love it. I found myself having to touch it every time I walked by it during the grow. And also an (un-regular) buzz. This is the same weed I grew in the tent that I called mind weed as when I first smoked it, I didn’t think it was all that… then got into deep conversation with the hubby. once you pick up on the kind of buzz it is, you can kind of control it and ”find yourself“ so to speak. I would highly recommend it. It didn’t do that great in my tent because of my thrip problem but I would try it again and would like to keep this kind of weed in my arsenal. I was not going to keep the plant for smoking because of the budrot was excess but did pull some off to see if it dries without mold and maybe I will try it myself but not share cause I don’t really trust it. Haha I just smoked a joint of it, can you tell by my excessive text good night big


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Big this weed has incredible smells you would love it. I found myself having to touch it every time I walked by it during the grow. And also an (un-regular) buzz. This is the same weed I grew in the tent that I called mine weed as when I first smoked it, I didn’t think it was all that… then got into deep conversation with the hubby. once you pick up on the kind of buzz it is, you can kind of control it and ”find yourself“ so to speak. I would highly recommend it. It didn’t do that great in my tent because of my thrip problem but I would try it again and would like to keep this kind of weed in my arsenal. I was not going to keep the plant for smoking because of the budrot was excess but did pull some off to see if it dries without mold and maybe I will try it myself but not share cause I don’t really trust it. Haha I just smoked a joint of it, can you tell by my excessive text good night big




that sounds like some good herbs and now I have to find a good source for some Dos Si Dos seeds or better yet , a clone

but yeah , I love those plants that stink up the garden or like you said , ya have to touch and smell it every time you are in the garden

sweet dreams


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> View attachment 309395
> 
> View attachment 309396
> 
> View attachment 309397





dam , I don’t see any big red flags here , anyone else ?

the science doesnt hardly ever address the question of “smoking” the product

i am not smart enough to know if there would be any negative effects if someone sprayed their cannabis with this product and then smoked it after drying and curing

until I find out if it’s safe to smoke or not , I will use my regular rule of thumb which is to error on the side of caution


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Big this weed has incredible smells you would love it. I found myself having to touch it every time I walked by it during the grow. And also an (un-regular) buzz. This is the same weed I grew in the tent that I called mine weed as when I first smoked it, I didn’t think it was all that… then got into deep conversation with the hubby. once you pick up on the kind of buzz it is, you can kind of control it and ”find yourself“ so to speak. I would highly recommend it. It didn’t do that great in my tent because of my thrip problem but I would try it again and would like to keep this kind of weed in my arsenal. I was not going to keep the plant for smoking because of the budrot was excess but did pull some off to see if it dries without mold and maybe I will try it myself but not share cause I don’t really trust it. Haha I just smoked a joint of it, can you tell by my excessive text good night big


You reminded me about your request to have my wife check the Freak aroma. She said it barely smells at all. I smell rotten skunk when I move them I smell grape on my other plants. She said they just smell like weed. I guess there is sumpin’ wrong with my sense of smell…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You reminded me about your request to have my wife check the Freak aroma. She said it barely smells at all. I smell rotten skunk when I move them I smell grape on my other plants. She said they just smell like weed. I guess there is sumpin’ wrong with my sense of smell…


Good to know as mine are not putting out much scent at all. Funny they were very skunky when they were little. I thought they would grow up to be real stinkers. Mine still don’t look like weed to me even with pretty white flowers.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I checked safe to download using Mcafee my @bigsur51 could also tell us what he thinks
> Looks to be Chlorine based somehow.


I agree they use an electroststatic charge in the production of this mixture which changes the salts. at a level of 500 ppm. there are other items in their receipe thats not presented in the data sheet which they say is proprietary. 99% water for CS. Hypochlorous acid .05% free active chlorine 500ppm


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

So I guess the jury is still out on the product?  I could only find information that they put out. May search a few grow logs for the word


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> View attachment 309395
> 
> View attachment 309396
> 
> View attachment 309397


Well if you folks have any question I will gladly add them to mine in my emil


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I guess the jury is still out on the product?  I could only find information that they put out. May search a few grow logs for the word


Do you spray anything on your plants for PM or bugs?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

I’ve used lost coast plant therapy when I got thrips in my tent once. It’s good stuff. Outside I only sprayed with Spinasod for bugs but I also didn’t maintain the plants especially when it rained. We also had very high humidity here and many lost plants to budrot around me. I’m just looking for a fix for next year since I took a loss this year on my outside plants.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Well if you folks have any question I will gladly add them to mine in my emil





if it’s not already on your list , straight up ask them if it is safe to smoke if sprayed on cannabis

looking forward their response , thanks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 22, 2022)

Yes well that’s the question for sure


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Do you spray anything on your plants for PM or bugs?





SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve used lost coast plant therapy when I got thrips in my tent once. It’s good stuff. Outside I only sprayed with Spinasod for bugs but I also didn’t maintain the plants especially when it rained. We also had very high humidity here and many lost plants to budrot around me. I’m just looking for a fix for next year since I took a loss this year on my outside plants.
> View attachment 309406


thank you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2022)

MSDS for Oxidate 2.0


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve used lost coast plant therapy when I got thrips in my tent once. It’s good stuff. Outside I only sprayed with Spinasod for bugs but I also didn’t maintain the plants especially when it rained. We also had very high humidity here and many lost plants to budrot around me. I’m just looking for a fix for next year since I took a loss this year on my outside plants.
> View attachment 309406


In the instructions it recomends you don't spray in temps 80 and above why.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 22, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> if it’s not already on your list , straight up ask them if it is safe to smoke if sprayed on cannabis
> 
> looking forward their response , thanks


The question I'm gonna ask is if i notice i have bud rot and cut the rot out and spray with the wash will i be good to go. that's what started all this off.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 23, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> In the instructions it recomends you don't spray in temps 80 and above why.


Probably would damage the plants. My temp was above 80 tho I’m sure. I sprayed when the lights went out. Never had a problem with any plants aside from the thrips


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

So I think I’m growing cabbage in the Josie girl flower tent. Yes I do have blooms but sooooo much vegetation coming from the bloom sites I’ve only been using bloom nutes and calmag on them. Never have I experienced so much vegging during bloom. There is nothing below the net just above it. I could go down and cut out a bunch of it but don’t know how this would effect them having such a haircut. They will be in flower four weeks tomorrow. It seems unless they just don’t show their blooms as well that there are not as many bloom sites as when I started Them in flower.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

Funky Looking
Did someone slip you some freak seeds


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Finishing up the wet trim on the GG plant I harvested yesterday. My Louie helping me that stoned cat


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

yeah , those are pretty leafy….hopefully they will bulk up


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Funky Looking
> Did someone slip you some freak seeds


I would blame it on seeds but these are clones from my outside plant  sure looks like freaks tho


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , those are pretty leafy….hopefully they will bulk up


I’m not digging the look big…


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m not digging the look big…



what week of flower are you in?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what week of flower are you in?


Just starting week 4. My other plants have always looked way farther along by now. I’ve never had to deal with this over vegging at the bud sites before. Checked for herming but couldn’t see anything thru the thick cabbage leaves. Almost like a reveg plant…


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just starting week 4. My other plants have always looked way farther along by now. I’ve never had to deal with this over vegging at the bud sites before. Checked for herming but couldn’t see anything thru the thick cabbage leaves. Almost like a reveg plant…





 maybe 4-6 more weeks to go  , things could change


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

Some of the lower budsites which use to see the light are now shaded with vegetatio. I may just clip them off since they look like they are yellowing on some. This my help (or hurt) the few buds that are doing ok I’m not sure but I think they are wasting energy from the plant. These are getting the new bloom nutes today too


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m not digging the look big…


I'm betting they'll bulk up bigtime.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm betting they'll bulk up bigtime.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm betting they'll bulk up bigtime.


Maybe bulk up with cabbage… but I hope you’re right


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 309886


Roster is bluffing


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Roster is bluffing


never know LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 29, 2022)

Subbie
You still have any plants outside ?
Storm is a coming


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 29, 2022)

Only the freakshow and she’s blowing around already. Gave her a bit more support today but may have to move her inside if it gets bad. I harvested my last outside plant yesterday Gorilla glue. Finished wet trimming today so have it drying on a rack now in my spare bathroom. Just sampled a piece of that plant that blew off in the wind a couple weeks ago just dried not cured yet but the buzz is very good. extra THC in it I think even two weeks early am impressed. GG has been in my toolbox since I started growing. Did not plan on it in my next grow as I wanted to try something new but the hubby just said that buzz is a killer so maybe Ill grow it just one more time.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

Thought I would make a post on my outdoor grow for reference while I have a good GG buzz from my first outdoor plant. 

bad news, lost two plants to bud rot. Was super sad to chop them down (made the hubby chop one which also made him sad) and throw them out but learned a lot from my first grow about humidity that I can use for next years try

good news, I did manage to get about 10-12 jars filled, 6 jars are in cure already dosidos which I thought was completely gone to bud rot but I managed to save more than I thought and the GG all wet trimmed and on the drying rack smell reeking thru the bathroom door into the whole back side of my house.

getting picks of all the clones I gave away from my peeps who are also harvesting now. Will do this again next year to pay it forward as some folks have done for me. I love seeing their pictures and hearing their excitement.

i do have the freakshow plant that @CrashMagnet gifted the seeds to me. This was the slowest growing plant ever and is now in full bloom finally. I’m waiting till she looks her best so that I can enter her into the beauty pageant for a fun outside the box change. I’ve enjoyed growing this plant and exchanging comments about it with @oldfogey8 and @CrashMagnet and they have taught me so much about the marijuana plant with their mad science but even learned basic things like sexing my plants which I was afraid of until now.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ve enjoyed growing this plant and exchanging comments about it with @oldfogey8 and @CrashMagnet and they have taught me so much about the marijuana plant with their mad science but even learned basic things like sexing my plants which I was afraid of until now.


The freaks are not a good example to use in sexing plants but are certainly a good lesson to have in our collective ‘bag of tricks’. I appreciate that @CrashMagnet introduced us to cannabis oddities. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

I have always Loved the FREAKS even the plants were nice


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> i do have the freakshow plant that @CrashMagnet gifted the seeds to me. This was the slowest growing plant ever and is now in full bloom finally. I’m waiting till she looks her best so that I can enter her into the beauty pageant for a fun outside the box change.


Show me yours and I’ll show you mine… 

Curious how yours are looking. It is getting cold, cold, cold here at night(it was upper 30’s here last night). The tips of the seed bracts on mine are turning purple I think from the cold.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The freaks are not a good example to use in sexing plants but are certainly a good lesson to have in our collective ‘bag of tricks’. I appreciate that @CrashMagnet introduced us to cannabis oddities. Variety is the spice of life.


Maybe the freaks are not a great example but it did get me reading and also helped me in the auto tent deciding who was who there. Yes I like having my oddity plant and plan to have one or two next year as well. Still in full bloom, they do not look like cannabis to me. Plan to plant the next two right on my porch with two others next year as my incognito plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

It’s kinda wet and windy outside but she doesn’t seem to mind. The wind is getting closer tho, may pull her up next to the house soon. Storm is headed this way


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Show me yours and I’ll show you mine…
> 
> Curious how yours are looking. It is getting cold, cold, cold here at night(it was upper 30’s here last night). The tips of the seed bracts on mine are turning purple I think from the cold.


Remember The freaks come out at Night


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe the freaks are not a great example but it did get me reading and also helped me in the auto tent deciding who was who there. Yes I like having my oddity plant and plan to have one or two next year as well. Still in full bloom, they do not look like cannabis to me. Plan to plant the next two right on my porch with two others next year as my incognito plants.
> View attachment 309935
> View attachment 309936


Have you tried it yet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Have you tried it yet


No, it won’t be ready yet till probably the end of next month


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Show me yours and I’ll show you mine…
> 
> Curious how yours are looking. It is getting cold, cold, cold here at night(it was upper 30’s here last night). The tips of the seed bracts on mine are turning purple I think from the cold.


We have been getting a few cool nights now and I’m sure thru October. Hopefully mine will show some purple color too as I never get that good purple color in my tents as the temp is always to high.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It’s kinda wet and windy outside but she doesn’t seem to mind. The wind is getting closer tho, may pull her up next to the house soon. Storm is headed this way


One of my apple tree saplings was knocked over by the wind yesterday afternoon. I moved them all inside. The poor pepper plants will have to stay outside. They have had aphids and I'm not about to get them close to my other plants. With those shredded leaf sections freak show is probably well equipped for strong winds. It should be harder to knock down at least.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> One of my apple tree saplings was knocked over by the wind yesterday afternoon. I moved them all inside. The poor pepper plants will have to stay outside. They have had aphids and I'm not about to get them close to my other plants. With those shredded leaf sections freak show is probably well equipped for strong winds. It should be harder to knock down at least.


Yes they seem to be a nice strain for humidity too so I’m hoping I won’t have problems there here on out either. Just looked at my pepper plants after reading your text. I need to go out in the rain now or wait for a break in the rain and pick up those heavy branches loaded down with peppers. Good luck during the storm crash. Looks like good sleeping weather to you


----------



## CrashMagnet (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes they seem to be a nice strain for humidity too so I’m hoping I won’t have problems there here on out either. Just looked at my pepper plants after reading your text. I need to go out in the rain now or wait for a break in the rain and pick up those heavy branches loaded down with peppers. Good luck during the storm crash. Looks like good sleeping weather to you


I do plan to nap through most of the weekend...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I do plan to nap through most of the weekend...


I knew that for some reason


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2022)

Purpling freak


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Purpling freakView attachment 309950


My freak smells like candy.  Very sweet like those jolly ranchers.  Yours smells skunky  to you anyway…


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> It’s kinda wet and windy outside but she doesn’t seem to mind. The wind is getting closer tho, may pull her up next to the house soon. Storm is headed this way


I'd make sure to squirt her down with whatever you're using for bugs first. Don't want any outdoor critters inside with your other babies.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd make sure to squirt her down with whatever you're using for bugs first. Don't want any outdoor critters inside with your other babies.


Maybe in the garage for a few hours…


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2022)

^^^Probably a better idea.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Probably a better idea.


Yep


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Show me yours and I’ll show you mine…
> 
> Curious how yours are looking. It is getting cold, cold, cold here at night(it was upper 30’s here last night). The tips of the seed bracts on mine are turning purple I think from the cold.


You do not want to see mine 
It's old crinkled and weathered from too many ports in a storm


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 30, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> You do not want to see mine
> It's old crinkled and weathered from too many ports in a storm


I don’t know about that too many ports thing tho…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 2, 2022)

Making cowboy candy again with the abundance of peppers I picked after the storm. My 7’ tall jalapeño peppers were at a 45degree angle loaded down with heavy fruit. All my friends maybe have had enough peppers for now so they will get them again for Christmas in a jar with some of my cookies


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 8, 2022)

So the Josie girls in the flower tent still don’t look as nice as I would like them to. I remove tons of extra vegetation constantly on these especially around the buds. Some so tightly stuck I the buds I just pinch off what I can and there is a lot of yellowing throughout the plants. There are however some nice buds too just not as many as I would like to see. It will make me very happy if I can add at least some of this to my tiny pharmacy collection. I’m pretty sure this flower closet will look pretty-ugly by the end of flower tho…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 9, 2022)

Checking the freakshow plant this morning. I thought this plant would take till mid October so that will be about right I think. I’m starting to see a few amber now. The plant took a beating in the wind a couple weeks ago even tho I brought her up next to the house. One branch kinda bent in half but seems to still be ok kinda LST training bend. The plant never really grew super tall but I have enjoyed having it on my porch thru the summer. It started flower with beautiful white fluffy buds which have all darkened a bit now. The smell of the buds reminds me of kids cereal like fruit loops or trix  It has a wonderful smell. Im looking forward to trying it in a few weeks. I will plant a couple next year too.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 9, 2022)

3gallon felt bags much easier to more in and out


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Checking the freakshow plant this morning. I thought this plant would take till mid October so that will be about right I think. I’m starting to see a few amber now. The plant took a beating in the wind a couple weeks ago even tho I brought her up next to the house. One branch kinda bent in half but seems to still be ok kinda LST training bend. The plant never really grew super tall but I have enjoyed having it on my porch thru the summer. It started flower with beautiful white fluffy buds which have all darkened a bit now. The smell of the buds reminds me of kids cereal like fruit loops or trix  It has a wonderful smell. Im looking forward to trying it in a few weeks. I will plant a couple next year too. View attachment 310560
> View attachment 310561


They do have curb appeal.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They do have curb appeal.




big time appeal


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 9, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> 3gallon felt bags much easier to more in and out


This pot is very light made outta some fake stuff made to look like cement. I have two of them and they just happened to be empty from my herbs in time for them to hold two freaks. one was a male so he had to go. I only planted these as a novelty because they looked nothing like my 4 legal plants. Didn’t want there to be anything obvious about them being weed plants so the pots helped her incognito-ness.  I planned to roll her in the garage during the storm but opted to pull her up close to the house instead. don’t you like my cute pot in my cute pot roster?


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Checking the freakshow plant this morning. I thought this plant would take till mid October so that will be about right I think. I’m starting to see a few amber now. The plant took a beating in the wind a couple weeks ago even tho I brought her up next to the house. One branch kinda bent in half but seems to still be ok kinda LST training bend. The plant never really grew super tall but I have enjoyed having it on my porch thru the summer. It started flower with beautiful white fluffy buds which have all darkened a bit now. The smell of the buds reminds me of kids cereal like fruit loops or trix  It has a wonderful smell. Im looking forward to trying it in a few weeks. I will plant a couple next year too. View attachment 310560
> View attachment 310561



I see the amber, so you think two weeks?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 9, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I see the amber, so you think two weeks?


Yes I’m guessing about that but I’ll check every few days just in case


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 14, 2022)

Checking the freakshow today and found a top bent over the cage from the wind. Decided to clip it off and enter it in the pageant this month. Had another piece bend a couple weeks ago. Clipped it too and now have a little early sample to try when the plant is ready to harvest. There were a few amber trichomes but not quite enough for my taste to harvest the plant yet 


but I do enjoy an early harvest bud tho…


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Checking the freakshow today and found a top bent over the cage from the wind. Decided to clip it off and enter it in the pageant this month. Had another piece bend a couple weeks ago. Clipped it too and now have a little early sample to try when the plant is ready to harvest. There were a few amber trichomes but not quite enough for my taste to harvest the plant yet View attachment 311058
> but I do enjoy an early harvest bud tho…




awesome composition

here is my Halloween photo complete with grass


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 14, 2022)

My male FS (deballed)turned dark purple…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awesome composition
> 
> here is my Halloween photo complete with grass
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My male FS (deballed)turned dark purple…
> 
> View attachment 311061


I’m not getting any of that purple yet. We have had a few cool night tho. Maybe it has a chance still to color up. Two more weeks


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

Gonna try a bud of the early freak that broke off last week in one of the hubbys famous marleys.  The plant still isn’t ready to harvest yet. Threw a sheet over it the night before last when the temps went into the 30s with cautions of a light freeze. Suppose to be nice for a week or two so I think she will make it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Gonna try a bud of the early freak that broke off last week in one of the hubbys famous marleys.  The plant still isn’t ready to harvest yet. Threw a sheet over it the night before last when the temps went into the 30s with cautions of a light freeze. Suppose to be nice for a week or two so I think she will make it. View attachment 311591


Love the sativa look. Enjoy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

So I got to open my try at a Thai stick cannagar today. First let me say that without something stickier like that stuff some of y’all make you squish in a press, it is very frustrating wrapping the finished canna log with fresh canna leaves. I only had some sticky tincture to work with as a bonding agent. I didn’t feel I was getting a good enough seal for a slow burn cigar. I decided then to wrap it with a hemp sheet, then decorate it a bit with some raw leaves. I smothered it in stickiness tincture so when I unwrapped it although it is a solid log, it will need to dry. Don’t know how long this process will take…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

So I’m gonna put in an order to @CrashMagnet as one of his first projects for a cannagar mold and plunger. I found out while researching the rolling technique that they make molds they sell on Amazon that makes a beautiful cigar with a much easier process than this one. He can put all the numbers in his CNC machine put your orders in today 
Still I like the simplicity of my first homemade cannagar


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)

I dressed up for ya Sub.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I dressed up for ya Sub.
> 
> View attachment 311611


Oooh baby


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)

Yeah im a sexy bastard in my Skinny Jeans.


----------



## gardentroll (Oct 21, 2022)

lol  ...Yer a Legend in yer own  Mind  lmao  

 I had to say  it


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2022)

No im not sending you any pictures of me in skinny jeans so stop asking.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

For anyone interested, saved the freakshow doobie for the first buzz this morning and IT WORKS!!!  I have to be honest, I didn’t expect much of a buzz from this weed but I am really crazy buzzed now from it in surprise. I will definitely run two more of these females hopefully next year as to this day they still don’t look like weed. im going to go ahead and harvest the plant tomorrow as I like the buzz “as is” and it’s a little more than a week older than my early sample. 
Today we plan to do the down syndrome awareness walk with my 8 year old granddaughter Owyn. It should be a big day with lots of friends and family there to see all at once. Gotta take the dog walk first so my girls don’t get crazy while we are gone so I should get a lot of walking in today as the dogs will be ready for another walk when we get home. 
wow the freak has a little energy boost to it…I hope it lasts for a while. Y’all have a good day and I need some freak seeds for next year if anyone has extra


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2022)

enjoy that herb SG , sounds like a keeper if she has legs

blessings on your walk today


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

Good Night all


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> For anyone interested, saved the freakshow doobie for the first buzz this morning and IT WORKS!!!  I have to be honest, I didn’t expect much of a buzz from this weed but I am really crazy buzzed now from it in surprise. I will definitely run two more of these females hopefully next year as to this day they still don’t look like weed. im going to go ahead and harvest the plant tomorrow as I like the buzz “as is” and it’s a little more than a week older than my early sample.
> Today we plan to do the down syndrome awareness walk with my 8 year old granddaughter Owyn. It should be a big day with lots of friends and family there to see all at once. Gotta take the dog walk first so my girls don’t get crazy while we are gone so I should get a lot of walking in today as the dogs will be ready for another walk when we get home.
> wow the freak has a little energy boost to it…I hope it lasts for a while. Y’all have a good day and I need some freak seeds for next year if anyone has extra


I am a bit envious. I am drying the branch I deseeded this morning to check out the buzz. I love(and have missed) the sativa buzz.


----------



## MechaniMan (Oct 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> For anyone interested, saved the freakshow doobie for the first buzz this morning and IT WORKS!!!  I have to be honest, I didn’t expect much of a buzz from this weed but I am really crazy buzzed now from it in surprise. I will definitely run two more of these females hopefully next year as to this day they still don’t look like weed. im going to go ahead and harvest the plant tomorrow as I like the buzz “as is” and it’s a little more than a week older than my early sample.
> Today we plan to do the down syndrome awareness walk with my 8 year old granddaughter Owyn. It should be a big day with lots of friends and family there to see all at once. Gotta take the dog walk first so my girls don’t get crazy while we are gone so I should get a lot of walking in today as the dogs will be ready for another walk when we get home.
> wow the freak has a little energy boost to it…I hope it lasts for a while. Y’all have a good day and I need some freak seeds for next year if anyone has extra


Ironically my step daughter's name is Eowyn. Enjoyed your feedback on freakshow, I was reading through that thread just this morning was wondering how it would feel.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am a bit envious. I am drying the branch I deseeded this morning to check out the buzz. I love(and have missed) the sativa buzz.


You will dig it Fogey


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Ironically my step daughter's name is Eowyn. Enjoyed your feedback on freakshow, I was reading through that thread just this morning was wondering how it would feel.


It’s a very nice happy buzz. I’ll tell you that it a slow starter and seems to take forever to mature it’s not a huge plant either but worth it for me for sure. It’s a beautiful plant tho and looks nothing like weed so you can grow it easily in a pot anywhere and it will be undetected except for a mild skunky smell at maturity walking by it. The buzz is really nice, much better than I expected.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

I dont believe you LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I dont believe you LOL


I once had an ice cream addiction too


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I once had an ice cream addiction too


From what I have read here you still do
Double fudge chocolate chip cream surprise


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> From what I have read here you still do
> Double fudge chocolate chip cream surprise


My secret is out.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 22, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My secret is out.


I knew it A Chocolate Abuser


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

Yep and I have a stash of Halloween in the other room too if times get tite.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

Well once again I have one of those flower tents I’m not exactly proud of. My Josie girls have had crazy vegetation growth and some foxtaili and not as many budsites as I started with. I defoliated so much during the grow I worried it would kill the plants which I’m sure their crispy appearance is a result of that. On a higher note, they are showing a little amber now so soon I will be able to have a fresh start in an empty tent. Even tho there doesn’t seem to be a lot of bud action, there is still enough yield  for me to add a few jars to my tiny pharmacy and I will finally be able to try some of the Josie after loosing their mother plant to bud rot outside this summer. @bigsur51 gifted me these seeds and I soooooo wanted the tent to be beautiful but I guess it is what it is…


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

every grow is different Subby and we learn from each cycle (of course you know that already lol)

it is a real challenge to grow untested gear and you did a great job , all things considered

what is in your next group of flavors? indoors?

got anything lined up for next years outdoor?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> every grow is different Subby and we learn from each cycle (of course you know that already lol)
> 
> it is a real challenge to grow untested gear and you did a great job , all things considered
> 
> ...


Thanks big for the kind words…
im gonna look thru my seed stock for something new to grow in the tent today. I’ll post my next grow here I’m sure from seed to harvest as it helps me keep up with things. As far as my next outdoor grow. I want to plant one of your snow leopards in the ground. I still need to find another in the ground plant and two plants to put in the 25 gallon pots I ran on my back porch this summer. If you have anything in your stock that would work and that would be worth the grow for a pothead such as me and the hubs I would be very interested. Wouldn’t mind having something a little skunky in the mix as I haven’t grown anything with a skunk smell yet and kinda miss that from the past. It may be that everyone is growing the same smelling weed now and skunk is becoming a thing of the past as even “my guy” does not show up with the skunk lately. I also plan to run a couple of freaks again as even tho it’s a small plant, I love the energetic buzz it gives. Plus, I can grow a couple extra over the limit without worry of them being noticed. I was really surprised on the buzz from this weed as the THC was not really high and I didn’t expect much but I think the type of weed it is makes up for the THC content or maybe that’s all B-S who knows as I don’t believe all those descriptions as much anymore… I do love reading them tho and want to be a tester and write some of my own


----------



## giggy (Oct 23, 2022)

most everything i run i have never ran before. makes it fun trying to figure em out.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

Yes, these Josie plants were a real challenge maybe a combination of my experience and the environment they were in outside and inside. These plants are very elastic is all I can think of super strong leaves requiring clippers just to trim them as my thumb pinch method does not always work. Much different plant than I ever grew. I think I have a seed or two left and have learned a lot this year about keeping the moisture out of them. I hope to try them again outside maybe even next year as they had 3 foot colas really stacked when I had to cull the plant for bud rot. And yes each strain has been fun to grow regardless of how they turned out. I still feel I am ahead of the game thanks to all of you that help on this site.


----------



## giggy (Oct 23, 2022)

i'm running a strain i crossed a few years back. the beans came from twisty treat now just twisty called sweet tart. i made a test run with the seeds and had a better run so hoping it is stellar this time. maybe two or three years ago was the last run.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

My little bit of freak show harvest. This stuff gave me a little pressure in my chest like the Gorilla Glue does when trimming. Don’t know if it’s the fumes or what but had to take a break when only into trimming for 15 minutes. Maybe I’m a bit allergic to it but it’s now ready for the drying rack for a while. My kitchen smells like a reefer factory again.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

enjoy that harvest SubGirl!

nothing like smoking one’s own herbs!


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My little bit of freak show harvest. This stuff gave me a little pressure in my chest like the Gorilla Glue does when trimming. Don’t know if it’s the fumes or what but had to take a break when only into trimming for 15 minutes. Maybe I’m a bit allergic to it but it’s now ready for the drying rack for a while. My kitchen smells like a reefer factory again. View attachment 311777


Nice job My wife is the same way with this Peyote Critical , she cannot be around it , forget about me trimming it in the house.  One more plant today to trim and Im done. Not sure if I will pop more yet. Have enough for a good winter under.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

Since the flower tent is almost done, decided to see what I had in my seed envelope to start next. Found three that look to be promising so I dropped them in my little glasses in hopes that I get 4 plants. These happen to be feminized seeds so I shouldn’t have to worry about sexing them or wasting time…
1.  Hindsight (twenty20) cross between Wook stomper and the Whip. Info says they are average height purple color when ripe and 27% THC
2.  Banana TK (goat and monkey) cross between Banana OG and Triangle
3.  Girl Crush (twenty20) y’all know this was boos famous weed that he let me try and was top choice…

will see what they do… wish me luck


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2022)

great lineup!

you will be busy for sure!


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

gotta love that girl crush...twenty20 has some of the best gear on the market in my opinion...the SFG is gonna rewrite the book if it's half as good as it reeks...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> gotta love that girl crush...twenty20 has some of the best gear on the market in my opinion...the SFG is gonna rewrite the book if it's half as good as it reeks...


I may need a sample of the SFG boo. Do I need to come down there and do some trimming?


----------



## Gaia's Girl (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I may need a sample of the SFG boo. Do I need to come down there and do some trimming?


Me too! I had to cull my SFG in the 3rd week of flower, because it started growing pollen sacs  It looked so good that I considered trying to remove them to save the grow, but each day I found more, so <chop chop>! I don't know why it happened, because her tentmate was and is just fine (SFG is on the right; Gushers on the left in the pic). Blade to the heart, for sure, but maybe I did something she didn't like?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

Gaia's Girl said:


> Me too! I had to cull my SFG in the 3rd week of flower, because it started growing pollen sacs  It looked so good that I considered trying to remove them to save the grow, but each day I found more, so <chop chop>! I don't know why it happened, because her tentmate was and is just fine (SFG is on the right; Gushers on the left in the pic). Blade to the heart, for sure, but maybe I did something she didn't like?


I have two SFG fem seeds in my collection. I think I got them from OF, but I won't have the space to grow them for quite a while. They're yours if you want them... 

edit: Oops, unless you and SG want to split them : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have two SFG fem seeds in my collection. I think I got them from OF, but I won't have the space to grow them for quite a while. They're yours if you want them...
> 
> edit: Oops, unless you and SG want to split them : )


It wasn’t from me. I am not sure what SFG is. Super Freaking Good?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I have two SFG fem seeds in my collection. I think I got them from OF, but I won't have the space to grow them for quite a while. They're yours if you want them...
> 
> edit: Oops, unless you and SG want to split them : )


@Gaia's Girl , meet @CrashMagnet he's a cool dude and it’s fun to watch his page. He keeps us laughing and is a big part of my day. He always has an interesting project going on. And he is in Virginia too. You will enjoy his company and learn a lot from his cool projects


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It wasn’t from me. I am not sure what SFG is. Super Freaking Good?


I don’t know either but boo says it’s real fume-ish


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @Gaia's Girl , meet @CrashMagnet he's a cool dude and it’s fun to watch his page. He keeps us laughing and is a big part of my day. He always has an interesting project going on. And he is in Virginia too. You will enjoy his company and learn a lot from his cool projects


We should all get together for dinner one of these days...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t know either but boo says it’s real fume-ish


Hmm, did you send them to me? Only a few of yours survived the USPS seed crusher : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

I don’t remember sending them and thanks for reminding me I know zilch about sending seeds  I went thru my stash and mostly sent you extras so I don’t think so. I’ll do better on the next seed send as I know now about them USPS seed crushers now


----------



## giggy (Oct 23, 2022)

Take and get some o-rings like 110 - 115 drop the seeds inside and rap with paper and tape, makes it crush proof. I myself use the plastic cardboard. Plug one end of one of the tunes and fill with beans then plug the other end, double the board and slide into envelope and mark pictures please don't bend. Seems to work great. Also the small usps ship box, I just tape it up real good.


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t know either but boo says it’s real fume-ish


I believe there is some confusion regarding the SFG...my plants came from beans I got from twenty20 some time ago...So F'king Gassy is what the SFG stands for...I was gonna chop it much earlier due to it's need for support, way too lanky for my liking...I tossed a net on top to corral it and figured if I bought the beans I was sure as helll gonna see what it was all about...about 2 weeks ago I was culling the dried leaves and had to walk away, gassy to the point that I had to walk away...I noticed how greasy my left hand was from holding the flowers...at 6' plus it has few leaves on it and hits the 8 week mark tomorrow...it looks like a flower bush...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

giggy said:


> Take and get some o-rings like 110 - 115 drop the seeds inside and rap with paper and tape, makes it crush proof. I myself use the plastic cardboard. Plug one end of one of the tunes and fill with beans then plug the other end, double the board and slide into envelope and mark pictures please don't bend. Seems to work great. Also the small usps ship box, I just tape it up real good.


Yes anything would have been better than what I did


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I believe there is some confusion regarding the SFG...my plants came from beans I got from twenty20 some time ago...So F'king Gassy is what the SFG stands for...I was gonna chop it much earlier due to it's need for support, way too lanky for my liking...I tossed a net on top to corral it and figured if I bought the beans I was sure as helll gonna see what it was all about...about 2 weeks ago I was culling the dried leaves and had to walk away, gassy to the point that I had to walk away...I noticed how greasy my left hand was from holding the flowers...at 6' plus it has few leaves on it and hits the 8 week mark tomorrow...it looks like a flower bush...


I never ordered from twenty20, so I wonder who sent me these seeds. Pretty sure you don't have my address : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

boo said:


> I believe there is some confusion regarding the SFG...my plants came from beans I got from twenty20 some time ago...So F'king Gassy is what the SFG stands for...I was gonna chop it much earlier due to it's need for support, way too lanky for my liking...I tossed a net on top to corral it and figured if I bought the beans I was sure as helll gonna see what it was all about...about 2 weeks ago I was culling the dried leaves and had to walk away, gassy to the point that I had to walk away...I noticed how greasy my left hand was from holding the flowers...at 6' plus it has few leaves on it and hits the 8 week mark tomorrow...it looks like a flower bush...


Well there you go @oldfogey8 
So F'king Gassy is what the SFG stands for...
now we know and sounds like they gave it they right name. 
I had to step away from the freak weed today while trimming. Seems that some weed makes my chest hurt a little when I trim it. The GG does the same for some reason. Maybe allergic reaction but I don’t have issues smoking it, just breathing the air spray it makes while trimming. I get a pressure in my chest that’s a little scary


----------



## boo (Oct 23, 2022)

dunno crash, they didn't come from me...standing near the plant makes it difficult to breathe, I shallow breathe when near that plant...I'll post up some pics tomorrow if I remember...not all that much to look at, light green smothered with trichs...the touch and smell is not common in my garden...she's a different one...I took a cut...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2022)

I have some Twenty20 Mendo Cookie seeds. I don’t remember if, had I been allowed to send seeds to another member, if I would have sent them to Crash…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 25, 2022)

All the seeds popped so I dropped them into some soil this morning and am giving them some time in the little hothouse to pop out of the dirt hopefully. Decided that I would pop one more banana TK so I can run 4 of them in one tent and the other 4 in the other tent. Both tents will be empty in a Couple weeks or so so it should work out if they all pop up from the dirt but you know anything can happen on this ride so nothing is in written in stone.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

Keeping the winter garden away from the rabbits this year yay!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2022)

Rabbits can jump that little fence.


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Rabbits can jump that little fence.


Be careful out there SubmarineGirl!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Rabbits can jump that little fence.


I’m sure but it keeps the honest rabbits honest


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m sure but it keeps the honest rabbits honest


watch out they may garden in the illegal waters


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

My last years fall garden got taken out twice. Only the garlic made it. I put this little fence up after they ate my spring eggplants and I had to replant. Kept them out of the spring stuff but winter veggies are much more appealing to rabbits. I’m hoping I don’t get to many jumping the fence. Maybe if they do, I can catch them and make some hasenpfeffer


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Keeping the winter garden away from the rabbits this year yay!View attachment 312057


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


>



That’s funny. Maybe I’ll just play this song over and over outside


----------



## chillkoots7 (Oct 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t remember sending them and thanks for reminding me I know zilch about sending seeds  I went thru my stash and mostly sent you extras so I don’t think so. I’ll do better on the next seed send as I know now about them USPS seed crushers now


These work well for shipping. e-bay item:
100x 1.5ml Conical Snap-Cap Tubes Small Bottle Test Tubes Vial Container Craft








						100x 1.5ml Conical Snap-Cap Tubes Small Bottle Test Tubes Vial Container Craft  | eBay
					

1.5ml (1.6ml Max) 0.05 fl oz tubes (Total 100 tubes). Clear tubes are made from pure 100% virgin polypropylene. Flat cap accepts lab markers.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

Checking the Josie tent trichromes today and found bugs on on of the three plants. I have three plants in the tent ready for harvest well one of them anyway, the other two did some kind of weird growth and the buds are all hidden maybe because of the bugs but I haven’t seen them till now. I figured they would a;so be on the good plant but I searched for an hour looking at every bud and didn’t see any (doesn’t mean there not any of course). Are these spider mites?  I plan to get the good plant out of the tent and go ahead and harvest it. Maybe I will do it outside.
im gonna smoke a bud of that Josie if it kills me (well I hope that doesn’t happen but I’ve had not to good of luck with this plant…)

the last two pics are from the good plant


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

To big for a mite.  Any sign of damage on the leaves?


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

Looks more like an aphid.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 26, 2022)

They appear to like the trichomes. Sorry to read that you have bugs. They suck.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

pute said:


> To big for a mite.  Any sign of damage on the leaves?


Yes the leaves suck on two of the plants in the tent. Like they never grew right, over vegged but I don’t see bug munch areas if that’s what you mean. they are tiny, I took this with my scope


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 26, 2022)

Wow, stoner aphids... I didn't know they ate trichomes. I thought the resin was supposed to protect against exactly that. Might be time to harvest all three.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Looks more like an aphid.


I just pulled the one good plant out. Still haven’t found this condition on it. I don’t see any webs on the plant with the bugs


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

I think you will still be able to harvest.  Bugs will leave when the plant starts to dry.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

The other two plants hardly worth the trim I think. I’ll take a look at them next. Then clean the tent real good. Don’t know where aphids came from. I don’t have a problem with them outside and these have been in a clean tent which was wiped down and bleached befor this run…


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

That is weird aphids are usually outside.  Was the plant from seed or clone.  if clone did you root it or get it from someone else?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 26, 2022)

Maybe they were in the potting soil?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Wow, stoner aphids... I didn't know they ate trichomes. I thought the resin was supposed to protect against exactly that. Might be time to harvest all three.


Could be they are craving it or getting immune to it living around my place where every living thing is exposed to THC


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Maybe they were in the potting soil?


Could be


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

pute said:


> That is weird aphids are usually outside.  Was the plant from seed or clone.  if clone did you root it or get it from someone else?


Clone. I took it from the mother plant when she was outside. The mother plant got super beautiful then I lost her quickly to bud rot


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

Maybe it’s not an aphid but some other trichrome loving creature


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

pute said:


> That is weird aphids are usually outside.  Was the plant from seed or clone.  if clone did you root it or get it from someone else?


I rooted it myself


----------



## CrashMagnet (Oct 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe it’s not an aphid but some other trichrome loving creature


Pretty sure those are aphids...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 26, 2022)

Looks aphidy…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

Well whoever they are. I’m glad I haven’t found any so far in the good plant. It has some nice heavy dense buds too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Pretty sure those are aphids...
> View attachment 312090
> View attachment 312091


I’m looking for the one with a red a$$ now.  Aphids. I don’t think we have any on my outside plants. Maybe from the soil tho as these plants were planted already in the same soil I made organic that carried thrips in my last grow. I have no more of this soil and chose the strawberry soil for my next grow because the entire grow in the auto tent I’ve not had one gnat on the sticky’s In that tent. I think it’s a really nice growing medium.


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

Those are aphids. Probably hurt the yield. IMO


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

pute said:


> Those are aphids. Probably hurt the yield. IMO


Yep, I guess they were there all along? Funny i haven’t found any yet on the good plant in the same tent. Maybe they had plenty eating that one up… I’m still looking. trimming now, not what I had planned tonight…


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2022)

I have had spider mites twice I all the years.  Funny thing  one plant was infested and others were untouched. Different strains.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 26, 2022)

pute said:


> I have had spider mites twice I all the years.  Funny thing  one plant was infested and others were untouched. Different strains.


No the same Josie clones three of them. The good one has some really nice large buds. Larger than I’m use to in my indoor grows. I’ve been taking time with each bud I’m trimming looking for bugs which will run into tomorrow but I haven’t seen any aphids on it yet. Can’t wait to try some of this. Big gave me the seeds and I lost the mother… It’s actually not that bad to trim. And super heavy too.

I don’t think by looking at the other two plants I want to waste my time. Will decarb kill those aphids? If so I may give it to the daughter after decarb for her edibles.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2022)

I think some strains Mites dont like.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No the same Josie clones three of them. The good one has some really nice large buds. Larger than I’m use to in my indoor grows. I’ve been taking time with each bud I’m trimming looking for bugs which will run into tomorrow but I haven’t seen any aphids on it yet. Can’t wait to try some of this. Big gave me the seeds and I lost the mother… It’s actually not that bad to trim. And super heavy too.
> 
> I don’t think by looking at the other two plants I want to waste my time. Will decarb kill those aphids? If so I may give it to the daughter after decarb for her edibles.


Do the 3 bucket wash system


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do the 3 bucket wash system


?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

I thought since the last couple plants look to be a pain in the a$$ to trim, they may be a good candidate for another project. I don’t really want to use them on edibles after thinking about it with bugs in there. Maybe some hash or kief.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> ?


Washing Your Marijuana Buds Using the 3 Bucket Method - I Love To Home Grow - Home Grow Marijuana Legally With The Right Seeds and Products 

One way , there are a few variants


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

Weed has to be fresh cut down, do not wash dry weed


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Weed has to be fresh cut down, do not wash dry weed


Yes I read it. Shouldn’t need to wash it for kief right?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

The one plant doesn’t seem to be effected. Getting some nice clean buds off of it. Don’t know why those aphids didn’t travel to this plant but haven’t found any so far on it. The other two still in the tent didn’t grow right the entire grow. Perhaps like Pute said because of the aphids maybe I had all along and just didn’t see them. I do check for bugs during the grow but didn’t catch these till harvest time…


----------



## pute (Oct 27, 2022)

Sorry this happened.  Figure out what caused it so it doesn't happen again.  Aphids aren't usually a problem inside.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The one plant doesn’t seem to be effected. Getting some nice clean buds off of it. Don’t know why those aphids didn’t travel to this plant but haven’t found any so far on it. The other two still in the tent didn’t grow right the entire grow. Perhaps like Pute said because of the aphids maybe I had all along and just didn’t see them. I do check for bugs during the grow but didn’t catch these till harvest time…View attachment 312117


I had them so bad on only one plant of about 10 and there was a train of them leaving the soil and climbing up to the buds .
I squished most of them with my fingers 
Read here








						Cannabis Aphids: What They Are And How To Stop Them - Honest Marijuana
					

Want to grow healthy pot plants? Be on the lookout for cannabis aphids. In this article, we discuss these pests and give you tips to get rid of them.




					honestmarijuana.com


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

checking the freak show today. She’s gonna dry as slow as she grew. Still wet feeling so I’m hoping that the slow dry will be a good thing. I gotta admit it does make a pretty bud. looking forward smoking this plant. Not a big yield but will look cute in the jars.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

boo said:


> dunno crash, they didn't come from me...standing near the plant makes it difficult to breathe, I shallow breathe when near that plant...I'll post up some pics tomorrow if I remember...not all that much to look at, light green smothered with trichs...the touch and smell is not common in my garden...she's a different one...I took a cut...


The gorilla glue and the freak show make me breath weird also makes my chest heavy. I have to take breaks when trimming it. I may be allergic but I can smoke it with no problems. I think it’s the fuel gassy green stuff that does it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312256
> 
> checking the freak show today. She’s gonna dry as slow as she grew. Still wet feeling so I’m hoping that the slow dry will be a good thing. I gotta admit it does make a pretty bud. looking forward smoking this plant. Not a big yield but will look cute in the jars.


The seeded buds I have are drying really slowly too. The weirdness keeps on weirding. Smells great though even to my compromised olfactory system. The skunk stink is gone. BTW-I have a lot of seeds. 2 phenotypes. One had green pistils, the other had white. The white self topped. I think I mixed that up in a previous post. Very pretty bud you have there.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Do the 3 bucket wash system


It is sort of like the two shoe shuffle


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Maybe they were in the potting soil?


Most folks don't know that if they walk outside and play in the grass/garden and then walk into their indoor gew, they are doing what bees do when pollinating plants. With my sealed RDWC, I never walked into the room unless I was freshly showered with clean clothes/naked. Knock on wood, but I never had any bugs other than those pesky dog pecker gnats. Their grubs cost me a couple of  tiny vegging plants.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The seeded buds I have are drying really slowly too. The weirdness keeps on weirding. Smells great though even to my compromised olfactory system. The skunk stink is gone. BTW-I have a lot of seeds. 2 phenotypes. One had green pistils, the other had white. The white self topped. I think I mixed that up in a previous post. Very pretty bud you have there.


Thank you Fogey. I’ll take a few of those seeds to try and get a couple females for outside next year if you have extra.  Yes no skunk smell anymore but no fruity pebbles smell either. Does have a fruit smell still tho. I’m glad we all grew them.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Most folks don't know that if they walk outside and play in the grass/garden and then walk into their indoor gew, they are doing what bees do when pollinating plants. With my sealed RDWC, I never walked into the room unless I was freshly showered with clean clothes/naked. Knock on wood, but I never had any bugs other than those pesky dog pecker gnats. Their grubs cost me a couple of  tiny vegging plants.


Clean Naked gardening is the safest way for sure


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Clean Naked gardening is the safest way for sure


But honest officer I need to be nake or I'll bring bugs into the weed room


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you Fogey. I’ll take a few of those seeds to try and get a couple females for outside next year if you have extra.  Yes no skunk smell anymore but no fruity pebbles smell either. Does have a fruit smell still tho. I’m glad we all grew them.


I have quite a few. Probably a few hundred once I chop the last 2 branches. I think I can spare some …


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Most folks don't know that if they walk outside and play in the grass/garden and then walk into their indoor gew, they are doing what bees do when pollinating plants. With my sealed RDWC, I never walked into the room unless I was freshly showered with clean clothes/naked. Knock on wood, but I never had any bugs other than those pesky dog pecker gnats. Their grubs cost me a couple of  tiny vegging plants.


I’m sure I could have brought an aphid in from outside easily. I know this too but I’m sure I’ve unzipped the tent after gardening without thinking about it. I also noticed my ceiling vent opened since my last cleaning of the tent. Should have been closed the entire grow I’m such a bone head. May have something to do with the weird growth on those two plants too letting some light in there on trips to the garage at night. I will take this as another lessons learned and add it to my check off list. Maybe I’ll get a get naked sign for my tent as a reminder


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2022)

Fking perverted stoners.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 29, 2022)

Found this great neon sign for the grow room…. Maybe better than get naked?  Means the same thing right?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2022)

Maybe we should pole dance in our grow rooms.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

Understood see ya


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Maybe we should pole dance in our grow rooms.


I think a nice Czechoslovakian waltz should do it.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 29, 2022)

chillkoots7 said:


> These work well for shipping. e-bay item:
> 100x 1.5ml Conical Snap-Cap Tubes Small Bottle Test Tubes Vial Container Craft
> 
> 
> ...


Cilly Welcome to the forum Good Group we have here
An avatar pic if you like


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I think a nice Czechoslovakian waltz should do it.


Tried it and it wasn’t my gig…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

Freak show going in a jar today. Most unusual weed. Just clipping the buds off I got a bit of a heavy chest feeling like the gorilla glue does when I trim it. Had to take a little break but thought I’d show it off in the jar. Snuck a few buds out to try it early and it’s a different buzz I wish I had more. The one little plant probably made around 3 oz so 3 oz is 3 oz right?  Plan to plant a couple more next year as they are great incognito plants and they look great on my back porch  too.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

Went visiting some of my peeps today and scored free samples. Some of which came from clones I gifted to them and some new toys too to try and give my expert opinion on  ok Yes 


is the answer to that one. Even got a couple extra strains (amneisia haze and bubblegum) and some hash to try for the first time. Yay for me 🥹


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2022)

friends with weed are friends indeed!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2022)

I didn't get mine Subie.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I didn't get mine Subie.


I would share with you of course


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2022)

Lol. Too bad I live so damn far away.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lol. Too bad I live so damn far away.


Yes to bad for that…. 
I’ve never seen so much weed in jars as I did yesterday. Looks like folks around here are set for a while…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Went visiting some of my peeps today and scored free samples. Some of which came from clones I gifted to them and some new toys too to try and give my expert opinion on  ok Yes View attachment 312677
> is the answer to that one. Even got a couple extra strains (amneisia haze and bubblegum) and some hash to try for the first time. Yay for me 🥹


Free bud is awesome but it looks like you may need to tutor some of them in proper bud trimming. I see some pretty large leaves in those buds.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Free bud is awesome but it looks like you may need to tutor some of them in proper bud trimming. I see some pretty large leaves in those buds.


I don't do much tutoring, they don’t seem to really want to know anything but I did tell one of my friends that wanted me to sample their weed that it would probably be much better if they took those sugar leaves off.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don't do much tutoring, they don’t seem to really want to know anything but I did tell one of my friends that wanted me to sample their weed that it would probably be much better if they took those sugar leaves off.


I understand. Unsolicited input, like my above comment above, can be viewed as meddling.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I understand. Unsolicited input, like my above comment above, can be viewed as meddling.


Exactly why I no longer like to give any advice


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

I tried to help some during their grow when I saw cats on their plants but they didn’t listen or care and some plants died from cats and or bud rot. I’m just gonna let them do their thing until they are into it a bit more. It takes a lot of time just trying to figure out my own plants. Funny thing tho, a couple plants made it perfectly just living in the hole they dug in their yard with just hose water


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

@bigsur51  I’m finally gonna be able to smoke some of the Josie weed. It was a real pleasure to debone as the buds were nice and big only a couple of jars for the plant but I’m looking forward to finally smoking a chunk of it. Decided to use the other two plants of the Josie for a hash project. Gonna try the dry ice thing. Pute said he would guide me along if I needed help. They are on the drying rack pretty sticky still. There were more big buds than I thought there were on those plants. Should make some good hash. I’ve never tried hash before so looking forward to that experience too.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2022)

thats awesome SG and I hope you enjoy the harvest!

I forgot her genetics , did I by chance tell you her genetics?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 6, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @bigsur51  I’m finally gonna be able to smoke some of the Josie weed. It was a real pleasure to debone as the buds were nice and big only a couple of jars for the plant but I’m looking forward to finally smoking a chunk of it. Decided to use the other two plants of the Josie for a hash project. Gonna try the dry ice thing. Pute said he would guide me along if I needed help. They are on the drying rack pretty sticky still. There were more big buds than I thought there were on those plants. Should make some good hash. I’ve never tried hash before so looking forward to that experience too. View attachment 312767
> View attachment 312768


Dry ice hash is more of a keif thing but you can get something to compress it into a more hash-like puck. I got one on Amazon. It was a piece of junk but did the trick. I think hippie suggested using a bit of heat on the keif pucks to make it more hashy but I never got around to trying that. But if you get hash, try hash-under-glass. Best way to smoke hash by far.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thats awesome SG and I hope you enjoy the harvest!
> 
> I forgot her genetics , did I by chance tell you her genetics?


Original Diesel x Triangle Kush
goat and monkey


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Dry ice hash is more of a keif thing but you can get something to compress it into a more hash-like puck. I got one on Amazon. It was a piece of junk but did the trick. I think hippie suggested using a bit of heat on the keif pucks to make it more hashy but I never got around to trying that. But if you get hash, try hash-under-glass. Best way to smoke hash by far.


Nope, wasn't me, but sounds like it could work. I do bubble, and once it's dried enough it compresses into pucks quite readily.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Dry ice hash is more of a keif thing but you can get something to compress it into a more hash-like puck. I got one on Amazon. It was a piece of junk but did the trick. I think hippie suggested using a bit of heat on the keif pucks to make it more hashy but I never got around to trying that. But if you get hash, try hash-under-glass. Best way to smoke hash by far.


I’ll play with it. Looks like it would be good for lots of things. I’d just like to add some to a Marley for maybe that extra boost but I did also order one of those pieces of junk you’re talking about to try it. I’ll remember the heat idea.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Dry ice hash is more of a keif thing but you can get something to compress it into a more hash-like puck. I got one on Amazon. It was a piece of junk but did the trick. I think hippie suggested using a bit of heat on the keif pucks to make it more hashy but I never got around to trying that. But if you get hash, try hash-under-glass. Best way to smoke hash by far.


And I’m gonna look up the hash under glass thing I have no idea about hash. Saw it for the first time when someone gifted me a little piece to try


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Dry ice hash is more of a keif thing but you can get something to compress it into a more hash-like puck. I got one on Amazon. It was a piece of junk but did the trick. I think hippie suggested using a bit of heat on the keif pucks to make it more hashy but I never got around to trying that. But if you get hash, try hash-under-glass. Best way to smoke hash by far.


Ok I just looked it up. It looks like fun. My husband will think it’s cool too he smoked hash before overseas but not this way I’m sure. Gonna try to rig something up now for a party


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 7, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’ll play with it. Looks like it would be good for lots of things. I’d just like to add some to a Marley for maybe that extra boost but I did also order one of those pieces of junk you’re talking about to try it. I’ll remember the heat idea.
> View attachment 312797


The threads on the press stripped on mine. I may have tried to compress it too much or it could have been cheap foreign steel.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

I tried a tiny piece the under glass method. It just burnt up so I went back and watched several YouTube’s they also had trouble lighting it as it has to be warmed up good by passing the lighter under it before lighting it. Will try again tonight with a little larger piece after big day at the doc and in the garden transplanting seedlings that want to stretch due to the cute pots my daughter gave me I decided to start them in being to short. 
Have a great day Fogey


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 8, 2022)

The way I have done ‘hash under glass’ is to put a small pea sized ball of hash on a needle stuck thru an album cover( a piece of cardboard would work too) then light the ball of hash with a lighter until it is flaming. Then blow out the flame and place the glass over the smoldering hash. The taste is pure hash and I have actually blacked out on one occasion because the hit was a bit too big(lol)…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2022)

Here’s How To Smoke Hash For The Smoothest, Most Potent High
					

From joints and bongs to vaporizers and hot knives, here's how to smoke hash.




					herb.co


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The way I have done ‘hash under glass’ is to put a small pea sized ball of hash on a needle stuck thru an album cover( a piece of cardboard would work too) then light the ball of hash with a lighter until it is flaming. Then blow out the flame and place the glass over the smoldering hash. The taste is pure hash and I have actually blacked out on one occasion because the hit was a bit too big(lol)…


I’m pretty sure I won’t black out


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 8, 2022)

I think, and I'm not positive on this but pretty sure, the part where that talks about "Wax" paper should read "Parchment Paper"... I think!  I personally wouldn't use wax paper to heat stuff inside of that I planned on smoking.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m pretty sure I won’t black out


Famous last words, Subbie? Don't cough up a lung!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

Had to transplant my tiny seedlings before I wanted to because I used these cute little pots my daughter gave me that were to small for the task. Anyhow, I managed to repot them into these larger pots hopefully not doing to much damage.





I used this new product in the new soil and around the roots. Still Mycorrhizae but a different brand that I’m use to. Also the only thing the grow store had.




I cleaned out the tent and disinfected it and put my girls in their new home. When I turned the lights on this is what I got…




half the lights did not come on…I checked all the connections everything looked good




I swapped these two connections and the other side came on but the side originally lit did not. Well I took it out and broke out my SpiderFarmer spare now everybody is happy.
i laid the MarsHydro light on the dining room table and when I hooked it up for troubleshooting, it worked… so I guess the MH light is gonna be my spare now…


----------



## boo (Nov 8, 2022)

I still think LED's have a long way to go before it's figured out...I still prefer HPS but not the heat that comes with it...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

boo said:


> I still think LED's have a long way to go before it's figured out...I still prefer HPS but not the heat that comes with it...


I’ve only used LEDs and love them. No heat and low cost to run them


----------



## boo (Nov 8, 2022)

I have 1 HPS I installed for 1 huge plant I'm growing...one of my CMH lights went down so I figured I'd see what it'll do, it's a 600 w...is this your first time with the girl crush by chance...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 8, 2022)

boo said:


> I have 1 HPS I installed for 1 huge plant I'm growing...one of my CMH lights went down so I figured I'd see what it'll do, it's a 600 w...is this your first time with the girl crush by chance...


Yes it is. I remember yours went a little crazy. Im gonna try to be ready with my best scrog techniques. I plan to have four plants in each tent. Since I have 4 of the banana TK, I’m gonna let them live together and put the two girl crush and two hindsight in the other tent always take a chance mixing and matching but I’m a sucker for an impossible grow I think…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 10, 2022)

Transplant seemed to make it ok. Upd the light a bit and gave them a light drink. Will baby stroke them a bit for now. Playing them some good music to get use to their new place


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 11, 2022)

@bigsur51 finally trying that Josie  …


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 11, 2022)

Yep, it defiantly works…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 13, 2022)

Just looked at the seedling tent. That Great White root enhancer I think has really helped them at this stage. I put it around the roots when I transplanted them a bit earlier than I wanted due to pot size I used. I’ve also added it to my water can which I see a noticeable difference in them everyday so I think the great white is some good stuff…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

For Sub.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> For Sub.
> 
> View attachment 313281


Looks like my maryjane


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2022)

She likes wine too right?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> She likes wine too right?


She does like to whine a little…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

So I decided to hang my drying rack in the open room above the garage to keep it out of my spare bathroom. I put it up there first thing this morning with the two plants I trimmed yesterday. I happen to do it before the hubby woke up. When we were getting ready for the dog walk, he asked me to take a whiff out in the garage and see if it smells like reefer. When I opened the door to the garage BAM it hit me in the face.  Maybe would have been better to use my spare bathroom with the door where you could only smell it strong if you were in the room. Now the garage smells crazy


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So I decided to hang my drying rack in the open room above the garage to keep it out of my spare bathroom. I put it up there first thing this morning with the two plants I trimmed yesterday. I happen to do it before the hubby woke up. When we were getting ready for the dog walk, he asked me to take a whiff out in the garage and see if it smells like reefer. When I opened the door to the garage BAM it hit me in the face.  Maybe would have been better to use my spare bathroom with the door where you could only smell it strong if you were in the room. Now the garage smells crazy


I have in the past used a large box to dry that I cut a hole in both sides and attached dryer hose to both sides. One side I left open to the grow room and the other duct hose went into my tent to use the carbon filtration the tent has. In hind sight, I would put a baffle at the input side to diffuse the air flowing thru the box though so the buds don’t get as much airflow over them.


----------



## Louise (Nov 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Checking the Josie tent trichromes today and found bugs on on of the three plants. I have three plants in the tent ready for harvest well one of them anyway, the other two did some kind of weird growth and the buds are all hidden maybe because of the bugs but I haven’t seen them till now. I figured they would a;so be on the good plant but I searched for an hour looking at every bud and didn’t see any (doesn’t mean there not any of course). Are these spider mites?  I plan to get the good plant out of the tent and go ahead and harvest it. Maybe I will do it outside.
> im gonna smoke a bud of that Josie if it kills me (well I hope that doesn’t happen but I’ve had not to good of luck with this plant…)
> 
> the last two pics are from the good





SubmarineGirl said:


> Well once again I have one of those flower tents I’m not exactly proud of. My Josie girls have had crazy vegetation growth and some foxtaili and not as many budsites as I started with. I defoliated so much during the grow I worried it would kill the plants which I’m sure their crispy appearance is a result of that. On a higher note, they are showing a little amber now so soon I will be able to have a fresh start in an empty tent. Even tho there doesn’t seem to be a lot of bud action, there is still enough yield  for me to add a few jars to my tiny pharmacy and I will finally be able to try some of the Josie after loosing their mother plant to bud rot outside this summer. @bigsur51 gifted me these seeds and I soooooo wanted the tent to be beautiful but I guess it is what it is…
> View attachment 311767
> View attachment 311768
> View attachment 311769
> View attachment 311770


Beautiful garden you have!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

Louise said:


> Beautiful garden you have!


That was not my best tent… but thank you


----------



## Louise (Nov 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That was not my best tent… but thank you


Its beautiful, you have a lot of garden skills with cannabis. 
I am still trying to find my way around this site. Lots of things to check out and learn from.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

I’ve had good luck and bad luck both from my own skills and Mother Nature. You can start a grow journal here and look back on your grows to remind yourself of advice and tips that helped you in the past


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 20, 2022)

banana TK all ready to grow in their own tent. Found a PH problem already on one of the plants. Don’t know why yet I have only been feeding plain PH’d water with a little *Great White* Mycorrhizae added which i did after reading up on it and saw where folks were having luck with it not only during transplant but adding it to their drinking water. I’m gonna stop adding the great white as I think it may be the cause of one of the plants having trouble. I’d like to blame it on the pots as some of them have that little drain thingy in the bottom which I don’t like. At this point in early veg I like a plastic pot with holes in the bottom and a saucer So I know there is no trapped water in the bottom. There are couple plants in these pots but not the one with troubles






These are the leaves I pulled off. The new or upper leaves did not have the problem. I will check the soil PH on this plant




I planned to this week give these their first light taste of nutes other than that in their preloaded strawberry soil. I chose to stick with this soil after such good luck in the auto tent and no gnats or bugs of any type Thru the entire seed to harvest.  These plants are about 3 weeks old. I did add cal mag to their last two waterings thinking that they could use some. All other plants including the autos in the spider farmer light tent do not have this Issue and seem to be growing right along. I’m waiting for another node or two to grow before topping them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 20, 2022)

Looks like nitrogen toxicity(looked it up since I wasn’t positive). The Great White might be making the plants take up too much from the preloaded soil maybe?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 21, 2022)

Cannabis pH Management - How to adjust pH in Water and Soil
					

Brown spots appearing on your lower leaves? See what cannabis leaves look like as a result of pH fluctuations and learn the solution!




					www.growweedeasy.com
				




these leaves look just like mine. Growweedeasy suggests either Ph or root problems
maybe roots but the plant has not had enough water to drown roots but could be or could be that root enhancer I’ve been adding to its water. I have not watered till run off yet on these little plants but plan to their next water and first feeding to check the ph. I don’t think nitrogen as I have not added any except what was already in the soil and I have 7 other plants started the same way with no issues…
maybe the banana TK needs something different… will do a check on that to see if others have had the problem


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 21, 2022)

Not much found on growing the strain. There are three YouTube videos of some guys grow room thats growing it but only video, no talking about the strain. the seeds are from goat and monkey so I’m hoping for nice plants. We shall see I guess… will update again after ph checks on runoff…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 23, 2022)

banana TK after emergency transplant. Will top them in a couple days


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

The Banana TK plants got a topping today after doing ok thruout the whole transplant process. The PH thing seems to be under control now as the new growth and internode growth looks really healthy. Turning the lights to 80% after transplant with intentions of moving it to 100% in a couple days


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

gotta love those fat leaves

looking forward to see how this strandivar finishes and smokes , she may make next years lineup , if we grow…..thinking of taking a sabbatical next year


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> gotta love those fat leaves
> 
> looking forward to see how this strandivar finishes and smokes , she may make next years lineup , if we grow…..thinking of taking a sabbatical next year


I know big she’s got super fat leaves fattest yet for me… these are just a month old from germination 




was wondering how hard they will be to manage in my tent. There was not a lot of info on them and unlike you, I have to make sure they don’t outgrow the tent height by what ever means necessary. They will probably go in 5 gallon containers/bags and be scrogged thehelloutof if they want to grow tall. So far the node spacing is nice to my liking so my hopes are good.
I did see this grow on YouTube. Nobody talked but you can get a good look at their grow


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Almost like the strain Ducksfoot


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Well they look healthy for now. My fingers are crossed as always. Maybe those duck feet looking leaves are good luck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

That’s really pretty. Did you grow that? Hardly looks like cannabis. Does it work as well as look pretty?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

No I googled Ducksfoot. I've seen it grown before. I think it would be fun growing. Heard it's pretty good too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Where Can I Find the "Ducksfoot" Strain? | Grow Weed Easy
					

"Ducksfoot" strains have a leaf mutation that makes them look less like regular cannabis plants, which can be helpful for stealth. There are a few different Ducksfoot-style strains!




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

Maybe something for crashes crazy collection


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know big she’s got super fat leaves fattest yet for me… these are just a month old from germination
> View attachment 314010
> 
> was wondering how hard they will be to manage in my tent. There was not a lot of info on them and unlike you, I have to make sure they don’t outgrow the tent height by what ever means necessary. They will probably go in 5 gallon containers/bags and be scrogged thehelloutof if they want to grow tall. So far the node spacing is nice to my liking so my hopes are good.
> I did see this grow on YouTube. Nobody talked but you can get a good look at their grow







well there is both good and bad about growing unknown flavors , thats for sure

growers networking , like we do here , helps sort things out a lot

you will posses important grow info for tent growers who may want to try this flavor


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe something for crashes crazy collection


I think Stealth Fighter is a Duck Foot strain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

Sure looks like it. I wonder how could the smoke is. Ive never smoked Ducksfoot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sure looks like it. I wonder how could the smoke is. Ive never smoked Ducksfoot.


Hopefully we will fine out


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 28, 2022)

I grew one plant, but I can't remember if it made it to harvest or not. I had to trash quite a few plants a few months back, and it might have been one of them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

Ducksfoot is a sativa dominant hybrid strain native to Australia that boasts a moderate THC level between 12-15% and a classic sativa aroma and flavor. This dank bud is infamous among cannabis users for its insanely giggly and uplifted effects. Upon the onset, you’ll be hit with a cerebral stimulation that leaves you completely euphoric and happy with a tendency to laugh at anything that appears even the slightest bit funny. Even though you’ll be giggling uncontrollably, you’ll still be completely functional, making this strain ideal for outdoor use or as a daytime smoke. In fact, Ducksfoot is often used as a pre-hike smoke or as an energy boost for any outdoors work. Because of these powerful sativa effects and mellow THC level, Ducksfoot is said to be ideal for treating chronic fatigue, nausea, mild cases of depression, and migraines. These buds have an aroma of strong freshly brewed spicy coffee and a taste of strong coffee with a pungent aftertaste of sweet smooth skunk. Ducksfoot buds have medium-sized bright neon green spade-shaped nugs with rich amber hairs with pale amber undertones. Each nug is dusted with oversized thick chunky white trichomes and an almost invisible layer of sweet sticky resin.-


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ducksfoot is a sativa dominant hybrid strain native to Australia that boasts a moderate THC level between 12-15% and a classic sativa aroma and flavor. This dank bud is infamous among cannabis users for its insanely giggly and uplifted effects. Upon the onset, you’ll be hit with a cerebral stimulation that leaves you completely euphoric and happy with a tendency to laugh at anything that appears even the slightest bit funny. Even though you’ll be giggling uncontrollably, you’ll still be completely functional, making this strain ideal for outdoor use or as a daytime smoke. In fact, Ducksfoot is often used as a pre-hike smoke or as an energy boost for any outdoors work. Because of these powerful sativa effects and mellow THC level, Ducksfoot is said to be ideal for treating chronic fatigue, nausea, mild cases of depression, and migraines. These buds have an aroma of strong freshly brewed spicy coffee and a taste of strong coffee with a pungent aftertaste of sweet smooth skunk. Ducksfoot buds have medium-sized bright neon green spade-shaped nugs with rich amber hairs with pale amber undertones. Each nug is dusted with oversized thick chunky white trichomes and an almost invisible layer of sweet sticky resin.-


Giggle weed. I’d try it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 28, 2022)

With 2 you get egg roll…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 28, 2022)

Stealth Fighter was bred from Dutch Passion's Frisian Duck, though not sure what they crossed it with. There is also an auto Stealth Fighter from White Widow seed bank, and Dutch Passion has an Auto Duck. 

I have a few Stealth Fighter fem seeds left if anyone wants them. I won't have space to grow another for at least a year...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2022)

so I saw this on one leaf on one plant. Seemed to happen over night or within the last 24 hours. I’m hoping it’s just a spot that got wet when I was watering but I did accidentally touch this plant on the bright LED  lights when I was checking it yesterday it only touched the light for a few seconds but maybe it could have cause it…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 29, 2022)

If you really want to know for certain, touch the light with a different leaf and see what happens : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> If you really want to know for certain, touch the light with a different leaf and see what happens : )


I actually thought about that. I’ll bet that is what caused it. Hopefully it will just stay on that one leaf.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Nov 29, 2022)

Gosh it looks like a drip mark.  I would guess it was from watering. Either way, it seems the plant is super healthy.  Shouldn't be a concern imo.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 30, 2022)

Banana TK tent growing nice after topping last week. Like my other tent the PH out is on the low side. Maybe from the loaded soil as I haven’t fed theses girls much yet. 









one plant however is growing way faster and has about 8” growth than the other girls of the same strain. I’ve been moving her around but I don’t think it is stretching but just bigger…
I plan to move them all down to floor level and lower the light that has been on 100% for a few days now. May have to give the other girls a booster chair to keep up…


----------



## Slab (Nov 30, 2022)

Wow! Those Banana TK look really healthy!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 30, 2022)

Slab said:


> Wow! Those Banana TK look really healthy!


Yes, I hope they stay that way. Thank you for the nice comment


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2022)

Looking good Sub


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good Sub


Thanx hopper.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 11, 2022)

The Banana TK plants finally made it into their big girl pots that were just delivered this morning. These G&M strand are growing twice as fast as the others and as you can see already need a net. They are super hardy and I’m hoping I can control them in my 6ft tent. One is already growing faster but I’ve been bending her a little to get use to being under the net. I cleaned them up real nice on the bottom too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

Subbie i heard this was you did at the mall. Poor kids


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Subbie i heard this was you did at the mall. Poor kids
> 
> 
> View attachment 315161


I didn’t even see the poor kids


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

I bet you didnt. Your eyes was somewhere else.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

gotta love those thick stalks on the plants , we had some that at 2’ feet tall the stalks were as thick as a couple pencils , good strong plants that held up against the wind very well last summer

and then there are those skinny viney plants that flop all over the place , like the Arcata Trainwreck or Genius…..such spindley viney finicky plants , no wonder i dont grow them , i have run out of patience to deal with all that crap


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

working outside today. Haven’t checked on the cabbage broccoli patch. Looking good for no tending. Only a couple bug holes a few tiny weeds coming up and no rabbit damage. Guess the little fence is keeping the honest rabbits honest.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 14, 2022)

The banana TK plants seemed to have taken to their new soil after the transplant a couple days ago. I just gave them a big drink the pots were pretty light already. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.





I did manage to break a nice stem off moving a tall one under the net. Felt like a rookie move when I did it too. Well I put some clone juice on it and added it to the other baby’s I’m getting ready to put in the clone house. Don’t know what I will do with them hopefully find a home for them. Truth is I have trouble tossing a clone-able trimmings.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 18, 2022)

Checking on the Banana TK tent today. Defoliating and tucking a few branches under the screen after this pic but mostly waiting for them to fill in. The leaves have a very pungent smell and left me sniffing the leaves right up to my nose that I pulled several times before finally tossing them well except for the one I gave my cat Cleo


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 21, 2022)

You defiantly know what you are doing.  Ladies look so happy.


----------



## Carty (Dec 22, 2022)

Your garden looks amazing...  your awarded the green thumb award for Christmas..   woot woot..


----------



## Flower (Dec 22, 2022)

Looking healthy and happy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks so much for the kind words. It means so much to me especially from you experienced growers. I hope everyone has a healthy happy Christmas


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 22, 2022)

Carty said:


> Your garden looks amazing...  your awarded the green thumb award for Christmas..   woot woot..




hear hear!


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Carty said:


> Your garden looks amazing...  your awarded the green thumb award for Christmas..   woot woot..


Thats Not your thumb 
Put that away LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Thats Not your thumb
> Put that away LOL


Not as BIG as we expected LOL


----------



## Carty (Dec 23, 2022)

Me either... haha.

Due to unavoidable circumstances.. your award has been replaced with the Merry Christmas award.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 23, 2022)

So I must have the perfect knack streak right now with my clones. I’m saying that in reserve as I know I could all of a sudden have bad luck in doing so at any time… I just feel lucky right now. I really didn’t need clones but was trimming these great genetics and couldn’t resist for some reason. I’m hoping to find homes for some of them at Christmas.
first was the banana TK tent… even though I had run out of root riot plugs which I had great success with for some time, I found these old peat thingys that you soak in water till they swell up and used them with a little clonex. I was surprised to see all of them ready to plant today. I’m hoping they can wait till the morning to set them up a new place somewhere.



i got the root riot plugs the next day and trimmed up the other tent with the Hindsight and the Girl Crush plants. They are ready for some dirt too wow!


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 24, 2022)

Might have to start sending you my clone cuttings. I'm zero for eight on the ABC clones : )


----------



## boo (Dec 24, 2022)

it was 60 degrees in my grow earlier, lights just went out...gotta wonder how cold it'll get tonight...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 24, 2022)

boo said:


> it was 60 degrees in my grow earlier, lights just went out...gotta wonder how cold it'll get tonight...


im14 deg


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 24, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> im14 deg


I'm 71. It's 13 outside. I ain't goin' outside.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 24, 2022)

boo said:


> it was 60 degrees in my grow earlier, lights just went out...gotta wonder how cold it'll get tonight...


I think you will be ok. May even bring out some pretty colors in your weed. Merry Christmas boo


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm 71. It's 13 outside. I ain't goin' outside.


Old fker.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Old fker.


Dang He is , isn't he


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

I'll be 67 on Feb 11th. I'm a youngster.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'll be 67 on Feb 11th. I'm a youngster.


I got ya all beat
My Santa wish came true Im 25 again. Now my wife keeps trying to coddle me


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2022)

i'll be 62 in march.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)

Damnt . Your younger then me.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think you will be ok. May even bring out some pretty colors in your weed. Merry Christmas boo


Oh my sweet Subbiness ! Merry Christmas to you and your whole flock! My best to your Son-in-law...


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Damnt . Your younger then me.


Everybody is younger than me !!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm 71. It's 13 outside. I ain't goin' outside.




dam bro , i am guessing you also had a lottery number back in what , 68’ or 69’?

my lottery number was 68 in 1969

you and one other person i know are the only ones who ever mentioned reading SOF magazines

that was the Real News eh

the big stories back then were the wars in Africa and the mujahideen in Afghanistan ,  American spooks training the taliban to fight the Ruskies

i remember it was an SOF staff member who brought the new AK 74 back to the CIA for testing , a coup for SOF


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dam bro , i am guessing you also had a lottery number back in what , 68’ or 69’?
> 
> my lottery number was 68 in 1969
> 
> ...


The Best part were the Want ads
Reminded me of FightClub


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dam bro , i am guessing you also had a lottery number back in what , 68’ or 69’?
> 
> my lottery number was 68 in 1969
> 
> ...


I guess I said that wrong. It was 71 in the house and 13 outside. I was born in '55, and I did have a number but I was classified 1Y which was a holding classification incase they needed more body bag liners.

A highschool friend got in the mix in Angola. Strictly CIA black ops. His paycheck came from a Flower shop in NYC. He tried to get me to go with him, but I was fresh married and didn't figure the wife would appreciate it. It paid 1K a month with a 1K bonus at the end of 12 months, all tax exempt, which wasn't bad wages for '75. I figured around bonus time I'd meet up with a unfortunate accident.


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

Colors would be nice Subbie. I’ve got 2 to 3 weeks left on all my flower girls until they’re 10 weeks… merry Christmas to you and yours Subbie,.. may all your wishes come true...
back in '70 my draft number was 259, little chance to going overseas...headed to college to spend a lot of money to get a piece of paper that did little for me employment time...got frustrated and started m own business and never looked back...
my first after grad interview was with the secret service...go figure, me working to the man...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

Sounds like you have just enough time to get a little color if it’s gonna happen with cooler temps  I would welcome some cooler temps in my tent just to try and get some of those pretty colors. My tent pretty much stays in the 80s. My plants don’t seem to mind it tho. Other than not getting purple the weed has been excellent most grows. 
didn’t know you were college edgeamakated  Glad to hear you made good choices with your own business. Wow secret service… can’t see it boo…


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

I've got a bachelor of science in business and a BA criminal law, I had to intern with the Sheriffs office for 6 long months...go figure how I ended up as a commercial painting contractor...I spent 25 years planting seeds of my value to the community and the last 10 years getting paid like a boss...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 315972


I do it all the time !


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 25, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> I do it all the time ! out to your car


Best one is to walk out to your car and see someone following you slowly 
so you get in start the car and sit for a few minutes
Than get out and walk back to the store


----------



## Flower (Dec 25, 2022)

50 in July. I only get on here because the rest of you make me feel young.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Best one is to walk out to your car and see someone following you slowly
> so you get in start the car and sit for a few minutes
> Than get out and walk back to the store


I was doing a remodel of the cafeteria at the Veteran's hospital in Sagnasty. I'd go out at lunch to smoke and listen to the radio. I keep hearing a horn beeping, and pretty soon there's some moron pounding on my window. He asked me just when the fock I was going to move. I looked at my watch and told him in about four hours and asked if he cared to wait.
I love it when you can see someone's heartbeat in their temples.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 25, 2022)

60 on Tuesday. Doesn't feel any different than 40 unless you count all the shoulder surgeries...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> 60 on Tuesday. Doesn't feel any different than 40 unless you count all the shoulder surgeries...


Happy Early Birthday
i would like to feel forty again. 60s are when stuff starts breaking down.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Happy Early Birthday
> i would like to feel forty again. 60s are when stuff starts breaking down.


That's kind of scary now that I think about it : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

Yes you start to learn at 60 to take care of what’s not broken yet…Still 60 is a milestone so congrats for that


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Happy Early Birthday
> i would like to feel forty again. 60s are when stuff starts breaking down.


I'd like to feel 40 again, but I wouldn't want to be 40 again. Lived through it once; might not be that lucky again.


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> That's kind of scary now that I think about it : )


you have no idea what lies ahead crash, shiit happens to you that is out of your control health wise...one day you're feeling quite skippy and the next you're told you have a insufferable disease or you inherit lousy genes and find out your health is out of control even though you feel good...I was on top of the world in 2012, December 3rd that all changed overnight...none the less, life is good...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

Take it from Dr doom…. 
but life is good..


----------



## boo (Dec 25, 2022)

it's called making the best of a situation...I'm always looking for that silver lining...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 25, 2022)

boo said:


> it's called making the best of a situation...I'm always looking for that silver lining...


For sure


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

Flower said:


> 50 in July. I only get on here because the rest of you make me feel young.


Well 50 is the time to start getting serious about your health.


Hippie420 said:


> I was doing a remodel of the cafeteria at the Veteran's hospital in Sagnasty. I'd go out at lunch to smoke and listen to the radio. I keep hearing a horn beeping, and pretty soon there's some moron pounding on my window. He asked me just when the fock I was going to move. I looked at my watch and told him in about four hours and asked if he cared to wait.
> I love it when you can see someone's heartbeat in their temples.


wish you had a video....


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'd like to feel 40 again, but I wouldn't want to be 40 again. Lived through it once; might not be that lucky again.


well ,there are some aspects of forty I would love to revisit again with a nice hotel ,a lot of good weed ,room service ,and my girlfriend Olive Oyl....


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 26, 2022)

Okay, that's it. I'm not having a birthday this year. I'm going to stay 59 : )


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)

boo said:


> you have no idea what lies ahead crash, shiit happens to you that is out of your control health wise...one day you're feeling quite skippy and the next you're told you have a insufferable disease or you inherit lousy genes and find out your health is out of control even though you feel good...I was on top of the world in 2012, December 3rd that all changed overnight...none the less, life is good...


What happened brother?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Okay, that's it. I'm not having a birthday this year. I'm going to stay 59 : )


While your mind is still feeling forty, this is a good time to start training it to remind itself that the body it’s attached to needs to be respected and taken care of. My mind is still having trouble understanding why my body can’t keep up with its 40 year old ways but now my body is adjusting to remind my 40 year old mind just that. My thoughts are still young but now in my sixties have move on and adapted to the other great things that only age and maturity bring to one’s life. Getting old is not that bad and has some great benefits you will soon find. Welcome to the club crash


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What happened brother?


while Linda was at home dying of cancer I had what was to be a 3 day proceedure...19 days later weighed 128 lbs. I was given my last rights, and was sent home in a gurney...I had to care for Linda while barely being able to walk...she passes 3.5 years later and then I got cancer...it was just Dutch and I for years...it's been 7 years since my liver cancer was cut out but I still deal with horrendous nerve damage...hitting the gym regularly sure helps but the damage has been done and I live with it...add in the hereditary nightmares my mother left me and on paper the picture looks bleak...none the less, I enjoy my life and the boys that surround me...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm so sorry brother for your loss and your cancer. I'm at a loss for words when it comes to your Wife brother.


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm so sorry brother for your loss and your cancer. I'm at a loss for words when it comes to your Wife brother.


it's all part of life...if it doesn't kill you it makes you stronger...I was lucky to have had Linda for 10 years of good health and blessed to walk her home for the last 3.5 years...doing such things makes us who we are and shows us what we're capable of...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

Turning on the G&M Banana TK tent to flower today. 7:00 bedtime. The video clip taken a few minutes before lights out.  I must have taken a grocery bag full of beautiful leaves off these plants in the last few days. Every time I open the tent there are more beautiful leaves many 9 and eleven leaf fans to move out. I’ve been tucking too to get an even canopy and trying to get as many bud sites exposed to the light. These plants so far have grown amazing and healthy. I will start bloom nutes on them soon. Invested in a better timer as my old one was no longer to be trusted.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## boo (Jan 1, 2023)

wow, they sure do look healthy and happy...all the best with this run, looks like you've got a great start...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 1, 2023)

boo said:


> wow, they sure do look healthy and happy...all the best with this run, looks like you've got a great start...


Thanks boo, I have high hopes for them so I hope I don’t screw up anything along the way.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2023)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks boo, I have high hopes for them so I hope I don’t screw up anything along the way.





dont worry , there is plenty of time for something to go wrong , and it usually does , it is a real challenge to complete a grow cycle with zero problems , nearly impossible for me to never screw up , it seems something is always an issue , from big problems to small annoyances , i have become cynical and jaded and now i just roll with the punches!

omg , have i had my share of f-ups!

another reason why i grow a lot of plants , outdoors , i may start out with 100-150 beer cup babies and end up with 20-30 plants by October lol!…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 2, 2023)

Yes I’m sure big that this grow will teach me about yet another thing that could go wrong in a grow. Every grow has so far. I’m glad I have suffered a total loss of a couple plants in a way to remind me that things don’t always go as planned and the only thing normal is constant change in things to keep an eye out for humbling me back to reminding me once again that I am still a new grower and will learn everyday more and more. So the crying about it part is under my belt now and I’m up for the disappointment although still not thrilled about it happening.
love Pete Seeger


----------



## Lesso (Jan 2, 2023)

Looks


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2023)

Smells like Bengay in here.  I wish I was 60.  
Looks good Subby.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Saturday at 8:08 PM)

Finally found a home for 8 of the 12 clones I have under a random plant light. No room in the inn for these as everyone is in flower in the tents. Looks like I’m gonna have a couple of extra houseplants.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 9:59 AM)

Fire!


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 10:14 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> Fire!


You're such a flirt Big !


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 10:25 AM)

joeb631a said:


> You're such a flirt Big !




not really

i love my Swede dearly and i try to share my love and happiness with her so that she is surrounded by happiness

it is always a good day when ones lover is happy

but yeah , i can see where it looks like i am flirting and if i am , it would be some pretty innocent flirts cause i have no other motives in mind

life is simple and easy for me , i like it that way

do i sound like an idiot or what?

we are smoking some very strong blueberry indica x blue moonshine and i am totally stoned to the bone


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 10:29 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> not really
> 
> i love my Swede dearly and i try to share my love and happiness with her so that she is surrounded by happiness
> 
> ...


Big, you’re a good man and I agree it’s always a good day when one’s lover is happy. I don’t see you as a flirt but only a kind soul.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 10:56 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Big, you’re a good man and I agree it’s always a good day when one’s lover is happy. I don’t see you as a flirt but only a kind soul.




awwww thanks for the Kind words , means a lot to me


----------



## RosterMan (Sunday at 11:01 AM)

Getting deep


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 11:03 AM)

U r fullofit roster


----------



## RosterMan (Sunday at 11:04 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> U r fullofit roster


Be very careful Big was Shiloh's flirt 1st


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 11:12 AM)

im thinking Shiloh is b-s   Seems like a drama queen wanna be to me with not much to add to the passion site but you are the one that keeps bringing “it” up…


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 11:32 AM)

bigsur51 said:


> not really
> 
> i love my Swede dearly and i try to share my love and happiness with her so that she is surrounded by happiness
> 
> ...


No, I know that .I am committed in my relationship. We act like friends do and say things to keep things easy and funny and when I call Subbie a "daughter of Jezebel" or Roster a "Uncircumcised Philastein" we are just tweaking each other like friends do.
I believe one Woman is all a man can really handle if handled right ...


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 11:37 AM)

joeb631a said:


> No, I know that .I am committed in my relationship. We act like friends do and say things to keep things easy and funny and when I call Subbie a "daughter of Jezebel" or Roster a "Uncircumcised Philastein" we are just tweaking each other like friends do.
> I believe one Woman is all a man can really handle if handled right ...


Like to be honest...many times I see a picture here and I post " Needs more cal-mag"
Not really sure I know what a plant looks like that does need more cal-mag .
Im hard to keep quiet ....


----------



## RosterMan (Sunday at 11:37 AM)

SubmarineGirl said:


> im thinking Shiloh is b-s   Seems like a drama queen wanna be to me with not much to add to the passion site but you are the one that keeps bringing “it” up…


Im sure you scared her off already Was meant to be funny
We all know Big is your tuna


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 11:39 AM)

RosterMan said:


> Be very careful Big was Shiloh's flirt 1st


two things 
#1 cant blame the girl
#2 lets hope she's a girl


----------



## WeedHopper (Sunday at 11:39 AM)

My Wife is my best friend. May 12th will be 37yrs. I would be lost without her. She is the only reason im not back in Prison. There are at least two ppl alive today that have no idea she is the reason they are still breathing. She is my rock and my reason.
Without her I would be in deep shit.
I would be willing to bet I'm not the only guy on here that can say the same thing.


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 11:45 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife is my best friend. May 12th will be 37yrs. I would be lost without her. She is the only reason im not back in Prison. There are at least two ppl alive today that have no idea she is the reason they are still breathing. She is my rock and my reason.
> Without her I would be in deep shit.
> I would be willing to bet I'm not the only guy on here that can say the same thing.


ur most fortunate you know...


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 11:51 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife is my best friend. May 12th will be 37yrs. I would be lost without her. She is the only reason im not back in Prison. There are at least two ppl alive today that have no idea she is the reason they are still breathing. She is my rock and my reason.
> Without her I would be in deep shit.
> I would be willing to bet I'm not the only guy on here that can say the same thing.


Dougie MacLean   a Scottish James Taylor so to speak says it best..
He wrote "The Gael" music to "Last Of the Mohicans"


----------



## Flower (Sunday at 12:10 PM)

I concur with Big, .


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 5:13 PM)

joeb631a said:


> Like to be honest...many times I see a picture here and I post " Needs more cal-mag"
> Not really sure I know what a plant looks like that does need more cal-mag .
> Im hard to keep quiet ....





here is my reference chart , if it helps , please feel free to copy it


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 5:16 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> here is my reference chart , if it helps , please feel free to copy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See ! I said you're not just a pretty face ! I made 5 copies


----------



## bigsur51 (Sunday at 5:17 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Be very careful Big was Shiloh's flirt 1st







I see my red head, messed bed, tear shed, queen bee
My squeeze
The stage it smells, tells, hell's bells, miss-spells
Knocks me on my knees
It didn't hurt, flirt, blood squirt, stuffed shirt
Hang me on a tree
After I count down, three rounds, in hell I'll be in good company


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 5:25 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> I see my red head, messed bed, tear shed, queen bee
> My squeeze
> The stage it smells, tells, hell's bells, miss-spells
> Knocks me on my knees
> ...



me like..


----------



## joeb631a (Sunday at 5:26 PM)

joeb631a said:


> No, I know that .I am committed in my relationship. We act like friends do and say things to keep things easy and funny and when I call Subbie a "daughter of Jezebel" or Roster a "Uncircumcised Philastein" we are just tweaking each other like friends do.
> I believe one Woman is all a man can really handle if handled right ...


Although I do think Roster is a uncircumcised Philastein....lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sunday at 5:58 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> I see my red head, messed bed, tear shed, queen bee
> My squeeze
> The stage it smells, tells, hell's bells, miss-spells
> Knocks me on my knees
> ...



I love them


----------



## WeedHopper (Sunday at 7:09 PM)

bigsur51 said:


> I see my red head, messed bed, tear shed, queen bee
> My squeeze
> The stage it smells, tells, hell's bells, miss-spells
> Knocks me on my knees
> ...



One of my favorites. I like several of their songs.


----------

